# Peg's Place - 2009



## TinysMom

You can find my old blog here:

http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=39778&forum_id=6

I will actually start on this blog later this weekend or next week.


----------



## Elf Mommy

Glad you started a new one! Can't wait to see the first photos. 

Minda


----------



## TinysMom

*Elf Mommy wrote: *


> Glad you started a new one! Can't wait to see the first photos.
> 
> Minda


Photos...uh...yeah. I'll try to get some soon.

Maybe. :biggrin2:

First of all - I swear that the feed store is going to be the end of my life with Art....I keep wanting to bring home not only rabbit food - but rabbits too. I was really good today - I went alone and was marking in the ears if the rabbits were girls or boys (I just use a marker) and they had the cutest little CHOCOLATE lionhead (single mane - so probably 1/2 lionhead) doe.....I mean - for a doe - she was a sweetie. She acted like a buck..she was so people-friendly. I was told later that this batch of rabbits was brought in by some kids who had raised them and all the bunnies had names, etc. I came so close to bringing her home....I seriously considered it for 30 seconds. For those who don't know - my biggest weaknesses in lionheads are the brokens - and the chocolates. I knew in my heart of hearts though - that I have enough (more than enough) already and that this little girl would be perfect in someone else's home....where she could get lots of one on one attention. So I put her back. (I did cry when I left the feed store).

They also had an older buck there in the top cage - he reminded me a lot of our Jenny. He wasn't a sweetie though....still yet, I am hoping he gets a good home - he's just a basic black rabbit who will probably be fairly good size.

Darla-mouse is so cute. I told the feed store to call me when they have an empty cage and I'll bring her back for them to sell her. She quite literally can SAIL out of her 1 NIC high pen...with the greatest of ease. Of course- having Gloria on the other side to chase her back does tend to keep her confined sometimes. We brought Darla up on the bed today for some pets - she allowed that for about 3-5 minutes and then took off onto the floor to do some looking around. Its going to be hard taking her back - but in my heart of heart - I really feel like she's meant for someone else and I just had to keep her from breaking her back due to being so skittish. Now that she trusts people a bit more...she should do better.

By the way - I mentioned Liberty in my last blog - how she came down with wry neck, etc. - I couldn't tell what caused it (usually there's been a case of bad ear mites before wry neck in some of the others - or I could tell there was an ear infection). I've been really worried about her as she was barely eating - although she was drinking good. She did try to eat some - but she refused the syringe (well - it was a real fight). 

Well- today I got her some parsley and she's just been eating it up. While I know this is a lot for her - I gave her about 5 stalks and she ate most of it. I'm going to keep my eyes open for both diaherrea and gas - but I felt like it was important that she eat as much as she could...I have meds to help with gas, etc. and the canned pumpkin she's been getting can help with loose bowels.

Anyway....I just thought I'd share that...for now.


----------



## JadeIcing

How is Liberty today?


----------



## TinysMom

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> How is Liberty today?


When I put Liberty in her pen last night so I could go to bed - I was a bit worried about her. I felt like she was just very discouraged with her conditions right now - I was afraid she was giving up on life. You know - you can have a rabbit that is making a recovery - but if they don't want to live - they will give up...if they feel it is too hard or whatever.

I was encouraged though because she'd eat a LOT of parsley and had a ton of teeny tiny poops. I wasn't worried over the fact they were so small (almost like a baby's poops) - I was just thrilled she had a number of them. It meant she was keeping from going into stasis which she did NOT need with all that is going on.

I brought her up on the bed this morning with the pad underneath her so she can't pee on the bed....and gave her some parsley. She's been chowing down on it for quite a bit. She forces herself to push backwards against a pillow so she can sort of sit up and eat on her own. She doesn't want my help - she wants to do it on her own.

So I guess she is doing somewhat better. I think she may be like New Hope was - permamently disabled (vs. Minnie who can run and play - just with a tilted head). What amazes me is what a lovebug she has become. She gives me kisses on the hand all the time - unlike how she used to charge me and bite at me. When she hears me walk into the room or hears my voice - she tries to turn to be closer to me.

Now for a couple of other bunnies. Did I tell y'all that Splash disappeared for a couple of days? She's wasn't really gone - we just oculdn't see her. I knew she was ok though because I put a food bowl up high for her - and when I'd go in to see if she ate her banana - it was always gone. Yesterday she decided to come out of hiding and even let Robin near her to pet her for a bit. From what I've seen (I'm going to capture her today) - her ear mites are gone. I'm sitting here at my desk and the garage door is open with a baby gate up to keep the dogs out - and I can see her sitting on the floor looking around - and it looks like she's trying to figure out what mischief she can get into....

Also - Miss Bea....she's learning her routine....get locked up at night with a treat and her antihistimine if she's stuffy.....get let out in the morning with a treat. When she saw me walk in this morning - she came and sat by her door - as soon as I put the banana in there she looked at the door and decided to scarf down the banana first. She seemed really happy though - like she's understanding what the plan is - and she seems to like having a cage with food of her own and her own water bottle at night so she doesn't have to eat with the other girls.

Now I have a challenge for each of you reading this - if you're married. Art & I have been having a bit of a difficult time lately. It just seems like we were always ready to snap at each other - seeing the worst in each other....criticizing each other. I've been trying hard to stop my own attitude and focus on treating him better....

Anyway - this morning he got ready to run to Walmart and he said, "I think this is what I'm forgetting..." and he came over and gave me a long hug. As I hugged him back - I told him that so often I miss "us"....that its like we get angry at each other or we get busy and we forget that together we are special...we complete each other. (Blame it on Zin's song over in the off-topic area - she made me watch the stupid video and I realized then I could continue to be upset at Art or I could work on the good things instead of focusing only on the bad). 

So my challenge to those of you who are married? Find a way to connect with your spouse - find something good about them today. Maybe it will be a hug....or just some kind words. Maybe it will be just rubbing their shoulder.

But find some way to reconnect with them - even if you've had good connections! I bet it will make your day go better....


----------



## TinysMom

I'm about to head to bed but I have to share....Billy Sunny has been out of his cage today for about 90 minutes. He had a blast...we let him run around in the living room/dining room while the dogs were outside. I suspect he's going to sleep a deep sleep tonight....

He would come up to me and nudge my legs....I was so surprised. He really is very affectionate.

Art & I were joking about how he's as affectionate as Puck but Puck was "hell on wheels" almost - he had such an "I can conquer everything" attitude.

I suspect my husband is truly a lop bunny fan.

I'm thinking about letting Harley run and play tomorrow while I'm home.....he's such a cutie.

Oh - I couldn't take any pictures - Art forbade me from taking any pictures of our horribly messy floor....perhaps after we get the living room cleaned and organized....


----------



## kherrmann3

I'm almost afraid to ask... but... How many rabbits do you have? Are all of them in your avatar? I never could figure out a number... :?


----------



## TinysMom

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> I'm almost afraid to ask... but... How many rabbits do you have? Are all of them in your avatar? I never could figure out a number... :?


As a former breeder - I have a huge herd (almost as if I was still breeding). Several of the rabbits I kept because it turned out that they had maloclussion and I could not trust that if they were rehomed - someone would take them to the vet to get their teeth trimmed or trim their teeth themselves. Others were kept for various other reasons. 

I have a community of girls that live together on the rabbitry floor - they are free roaming in that room and they have a decent size space outside where they can play several hours per day on a good day. To rehome them into a place where they will be caged just doesn't seem fair to them since they've grown up living together and they all have their own various "best friends" and stuff. Do they have tussles sometimes? Sure - but with a 12' X 12' room to run around in - complete with three huge dog pens (one of which has a shelf), about 6 or 8 empty open cages to hop up into (some are on a shelf) and a nice shelf area to hide under - the tussles last for under a minute usually before another doe will stop the argument.

All of my rabbits will not fit in my avatar....no. Sorry....I can see why that would be hard for you to know everyone.

Anyway - as far as how many I have....I'm sorry....but I simply won't share a number....why? Because what may seem like "too many" to one person might be reasonable to someone else. We have three people here taking care of all the bunnies - to clean cages, feed, water, give hay, etc. Robin sweeps the rabbitry floor every night from the girls since they're not all litter trained (I am going to be mopping it today too). So what I can handle is probably different than what most people can handle.

I will say that at this point in time - I'm not looking to add to my herd. I do hope to get Ori from Zin sometime (we still haven't been able to coordinate schedules) - and I do so often see cute bunnies. But honestly - unless it was a rescue rabbit that needed a place because it is due to be euthanized.....or an ill rabbit that I could help - I'm not bringing in any more rabbits. 

Several of my rabbits are getting older now - hitting 4 years of age .....and I want to keep my life free to enjoy them more.

Sorry that I didn't give you a clear-cut number....but I just don't give that number out to folks because I know there would be some who would be very shocked. Yet - when you have three people taking care of them - it really isn't as hard as it could be....


----------



## TinysMom

Ali - since I know you & I have a big heart for wry neck bunnies - I thought I'd update you on Liberty (and also a couple of others).

First of all - Wedge. You can tell he has wry neck - but just barely. He's getting much stronger and putting on weight. He loves to mount Hepburn who has moved back in with him since he wasn't doing so well all alone in a cage. The two boys love to mount each other and make grunting noises. There isn't any fighting which some might find surprising.....although Wedge does seem to be the most dominant one.

Barry - who most folks might not remember - we adopted him from the feed store since he was going to have a chronic eye infection - then he wound up with wry neck. Well - he's about to get moved back to his cage later this week as he's going crazy cooped up in a pen. Right now he's playing in our master bathroom with the door shut. He has put his weight back on.

Liberty...just sat in my lap for 15 minutes and ate cilantro while I held it. Then she gave me kisses for about 5 minutes - all over my hand - then went to my wrist and my arm. I was petting her at the time and it was like she was trying to groom me since I was grooming her. She has become such a sweetie....and she's sitting up better and her eyes look like she's getting her confidence back. My only concern is the weight she's lost....she won't eat babyfood/pumpkin .... and she's not a big fan of cheerios (which really helped New Hope keep his weight on). However, she's eating cilantro and parsley like its going out of style...so I'm hoping if I add some carrots and spinach - we'll get some weight back on her. 

Its so hard to believe that I used to be afraid of Liberty - I would literally dump her food in her bowl as quickly as possible as she'd charge me and growl. She was second in meanness - only next to Minnie....who by the way is running around and has a full life - she just sees things a bit "tilted" now.

Anyway - since I know Ali was concerned about Liberty...there's an update!

:biggrin2:


----------



## JadeIcing

Glad to hear they are all doing ok. Did you see Ringos thread?


----------



## TinysMom

Well - its my 10,000th post and I thought I would wax (no so eloquently I'm sure :biggrin2 about the changes in my life from my very first post. 

When I first came to the forum - I saw my animals as "pets"...they were there to entertain me and bring joy to me. I suppose in a way - that is a good thing....at least I didn't see them as a nusiance. But I had expectations of what they should be like...I wanted Tiny to be like Apollo - a very loving flemish on this forum. I wanted Miss Bea to not be a witch. 

Back then - the forum was much smaller - especially compared to now. As I've shared with others....back then coming to the forum was like going to a small dinner party. Carolyn (the original moderator) met everyone at the door and welcomed them in. Many of the regular members introduced themselves - and asked for more information. They made you feel special as they'd ask about your bunnies or your life or whatever. It seems like Carolyn replied in almost EVERY thread and I know there were times she would call people to help them out. I'm guessing that there were maybe 50 people that were active on the forum at that time - if that much. They were a close knit group and yet always willing to welcome one more. 

Since then - the forum has changed in a lot of ways - mostly good. We now have a special infirmary section (and mods to watch over it) so if you need help immediately - hopefully you can get it. We have a section for breeders - a section for rescues - and even a place for blogs. I think our library is OUTSTANDING and I go to it all the time. 

We've become much larger though - almost like a frat party at a university dorm. We gather around in different areas and chat - and it seems like every day we see new members added - both human and bunny. 

As I look at the changes - both in me - and in the forum - I am reminded of a few things. 


I try to not come to the forum with expectations anymore - not of my bunnies - and not of other people. I thought Tiny would never grow to love me - instead he became a cuddlebun. People I thought I'd never like because they might irritate the dickens out of me - I've grown to care about them. I've learned that people - and bunnies - will sometimes outperform our expectations....if we're willing to let go of them.

My life with my bunnies (and with people) is only as good as I make it. If I want to enjoy them - I need to sit down with them and play. Its the same thing with the forum - my life on the forum is made up of what I'm willing to put into it. Sometimes its good - sometimes its not. 



Most of all - I think I'm reminded that I'm a far far better person now - thanks to some of my favorite buns.....and my favorite people. 

So thank you Tiny, GingerSpice, Puck, New Hope, SugarBear, Pow Wow, Hyacinth and so many others who have gone on before me. I cherish in my heart the lessons you taught me. 

Buck Jones - I barely knew thee - and yet - you taught me so much. I go back through your old posts and cry...how I miss your wisdom. 

Thank you to Miss Bea, Isenstar, Minnie (the doe from Hades), my Calis, Billy Sunny, Harley, Audrey, Saphira, Harriet and so many others for every day we have together. Some day we will part - but for now - we have this moment. 

And to those of you on this forum - thank you for all you've added to my life. I'm a better person because of all you've said and done. 





And now - because I could not decide which one I liked the best - you get all four collages I played with making in honor of this 10,000th post.

[align=center]





[/align] 
[align=center]




[/align] 
[align=center]




[/align] 
[align=center]




[/align]


----------



## JadeIcing

That was one of the best post ever Peg. Congrats on 10,000 post!


----------



## irishbunny

That post was really nice to read, your a really good post writer lol, I always enjoy reading your long posts in your blog, even if I don't comment on it, I just don't really have anything to say.There is just somethingabout the way you write.Happy 10,000th post and may there be a million more!


----------



## Elf Mommy

That really was an awesome post...well worth your 10,000th! I agree with you about the feel of the forum, then and now. 

May we all have more rabbits to touch our hearts and souls!

Minda


----------



## NorthernAutumn

Thank you for writing such a wonderful 10,000th post for us to read!
Boy, I sure love Tiny's HUGE ears!
(Have you considered taking your collages to the printers to be blown up into posters?)
Thanks again, for your dedication to RO.


----------



## SOOOSKA

Great new blog Peg.

I always love reading about you and your Bunnies.

Love the collage. Thanks for putting the picture in with Tiny's Easter Bonnet (ok I should have said hat), it puts a smile on my face every time I see it.

Susan


----------



## Bassetluv

Happy 10,000 Peg...and what an absolutely perfect post for the occasion! And here's to another 10,000, as you share your wisdom and joy and love - and your beautiful bunnies - for all to enjoy. I echo your sentiments about Carolyn; she has been missed...and I hope you know just how much of a blessing you are to Rabbits Online as well. We are all so fortunate to know you. :hug:

(P.S. I do have something small to send to you, if I ever stop procrastinating I'll get it dropped in the mail for you...:biggrin2


----------



## TinysMom

*SOOOSKA wrote: *


> Love the collage. Thanks for putting the picture in with Tiny's Easter Bonnet (ok I should have said hat), it puts a smile on my face every time I see it.
> 
> Susan


Susan,

I think just about every collage (if not every collage) of Tiny - has a picture of him with his hat in it. Its one of my favorite photos and one of my favorite memories.

That boy HATED the hat....I'll never forget him picking it up and throwing it at me (well - trying to throw it at me). Or he would just give in and let me put it on his head and then stare at me with these big mournful eyes.

The memories of him with that "bonnet" mean so much to me - I was looking at it the other day and eyeing Zeus and thinking of Easter coming up....

Tee hee hee...


:biggrin2:


----------



## irishbunny

Can I ask what happened to Carolyn?


----------



## TinysMom

*irishbunny wrote: *


> Can I ask what happened to Carolyn?


Carolyn is still on the forum - she is just not very active. 

Honestly - the forum has grown to the point where it would be far too much for any one person to handle.....how Carolyn did it as long as she did still amazes me. 

Carolyn was very very close to Buck Jones and when he passed away....I think it took a lot out of her. She stepped down as moderator and when she did - it took a whole team to attempt to replace her.

You can find out more about Carolyn here:

http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=11857&forum_id=14


----------



## irishbunny

Thanks for that, I just read all about her, and Buck Jones too. The topic about him is really nice, he seemed like a really nice person.


----------



## TinysMom

For those who would like to see more of the Easter bonnet photos - you can click on these to see them bigger..


----------



## NZminilops

Those pictures make me think of a Dr Zuess book , they are really adorable.


----------



## TinysMom

One of the things I'm doing differently this year is reading some newsletters on time & life management & living out a unique life purpose. I thought these were worth sharing.....


[font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]Editors' Choice Article:[/font]
[font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"] [/font][font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]Creating Job Satisfaction[/font]
[font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"] [/font][font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]Getting the Most From Your Job.[/font]
[font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"] [/font][align=left]




[/align][align=center] _Find a job you like, and you add five days to every week." _ 
[/align][align=center] H. Jackson Brown, Jr.[/align][align=left]For many of us, the idea of having a job that is truly satisfying - the kind where work doesn't feel like work anymore - is pure fantasy. Sure, professional athletes, ski patrollers and golf pros may have found a way of doing what they love and getting paid for it. But is there actually anyone out there who dreams of sitting at a desk and processing paper, or watching products fly by them on conveyor belts, or working to solve other peopleâs problems?

Career dreams are one thing; practical reality is often another. When they happily coincide, seize the opportunity and enjoy it!  Luckily, when they do not, itâs good to know that it *is possible* to get job satisfaction from a practical choice of career. Job satisfaction doesnât have to mean pursuing the ultra-glamorous, or making money from your hobby. You can *work at* job satisfaction, and find it in the most unexpected placesâ¦

The heart of job satisfaction is in your attitude and expectations; itâs more about how you approach your job than the actual duties you perform. Whether you work on the farm, a production line, in the corner office or on the basketball court, the secret is to understand the key ingredients of *your unique recipe* for job satisfaction.[/align][align=left]*Identify Your Satisfaction Triggers*[/align][align=left]There are three basic approaches to work: is it a job, a career, or a passion? Depending on which type of work you are in right now, the things that give you satisfaction will vary.[/align] 
 If you work at a JOB, the compensation aspects of the position will probably hold more appeal than anything else, and have the greatest impact on whether you stay or go.

If you work at a CAREER, you are looking for promotions and career development opportunities. Your overall satisfaction is typically linked with your status, power, or position.

If you work at a PASSION, the work itself is the factor that determines your satisfaction, regardless of money, prestige, or control.
 [align=left] Inevitably, these are generalizations, and you will probably find that you get satisfaction from more than one approach to work. Being aware of the type of work you are doing, and the things you need for job satisfaction, will help you to identify and adjust your satisfaction expectations accordingly.[/align][align=left]*Building Job Satisfaction*[/align] [align=left] Once you have identified the blend of status, power, or intrinsic enjoyment that need to be present in your work for you to feel satisfied, you then need to work on some of our seven 'ingredients' for a satisfying job. These ingredients are:[/align]  
 Self-awareness.
Challenge.
Variety.
Positive attitude.
Knowing your options.
Balanced lifestyle.
A sense of purpose.
​They then cover each ingredient ....

To read it all, PM me your email & I'll forward the issue.

OR...
[font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]If you are not already a subscriber and you would like to be one, please visit[/font] [align=left][font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]http://www.mindtools.com/subscribe.htm.[/font] 



One part of the article that really struck me (and is why I mentioned it) was this.....


[align=left] *Positive Attitude*

Attitude plays a huge role in how you perceive your job and your life in general. If you are depressed, angry or frustrated, you're much less likely to be satisfied with anything. Making a change to a positive attitude is a complex process that requires a lot of work and a strong commitment. However, over time, you can turn your internal dialogues around and start to see most events in your life as positive and worthwhile. Here are some tips:[/align] 
 Stop negative thoughts from entering your mind.

Reframe your thoughts to the positive.

Put the events of the day in the correct context.

Don't dwell on setbacks.

Commit to viewing obstacles as challenges.

Accept that mistakes are simply opportunities to learn.

Become an optimist. 
 [align=left] To help you with your quest to become positive, MindTools has a useful article titled  Rational Positive Thinking, which helps you to identify and change negative and unhappy thinking patterns.

*Know Your Options*

When you feel trapped, you can start to get anxious. At first you wonder what else is out there for you. This progresses to the point where you become convinced that anything other than the job you're doing has got to be more satisfying. To combat this, continuously scan your environment for opportunities. When you feel you have options, you have more control. When you make a positive choice to stay with a job, that job has much more appeal than if you feel forced to stay in because you feel you have no alternative.[/align]  
 Keep a list of your accomplishments.
Update your resume on a regular basis.
Keep up to date on employment trends.
Research other jobs that interest you.
Adopt an 'Iâm keeping my options open' approach.
​​ [/align]

[align=left]
[/align]


----------



## TinysMom

ARG....ok....so I'm up. Great....thanks a lot. (I have to be up by about now to get the car from Art when he works day shift...fortunately...this is his last day on days for about four or five months).

Liberty is up already this morning - although she's gone back to sleep by now. My sweet little girl ate her extra greens I put in her pen to keep her through the night - then when I put her on a pad with greens for breakfast - she tore into them like she was starving. YIPPEE. When I picked her up - I could've sworn she'd gained an ounce or so....and she had a bigger poop stuck to her butt. 

Before I went to sleep last night, I held her close and snuggled her and gave her some water from the water bottle. She was laying on my arm - close to my chest and just muttering away in a light tone as I petted her....and I kept telling her, "Now remember...you can fight this....you're not going to give up....right?" so when I got up this morning and saw she'd eaten during the night - I was so very proud of her cause she had to move around some to eat all her greens. 

I took videos of her last night that I'll try to upload later today or tomorrow and post...and Robin took some photos of me holding her. 

I'm so tired right now - but I'm so pleased with myself. This month is "work on the living room" month - and yesterday I tackled decluttering about 1/2 of a small bookshelf unit and 1/2 of a small dvd/cd stand. While I didn't get it cleaned up like I'd like - and I didn't pull as much out and sort as much as I'd like - as I look at it right now across the room - I have this feeling of "success" - like I can do this...one bite at a time. Today I plan to continue on those two things and get them at least neatened up. I will use the box of what I'm collecting for charity to finish up the hallway too - collecting the books I'm going to donate. 

Yesterday I worked on my "life wheel" - I'll have to take a photo of it and share later. Basically - you use this circle thing to note where you are in various areas of your life - then you connect the dots to see how balanced/imbalanced your life is - and then you make goals in every area of your life (or at least the ones you want to work in). Making the goals was really good for me - I made them measurable...like "I will dance to the videos X times per week" and "I will drink my bottle (64 ounces) of water every day" versus "I will exercise more" and "I will drink more". Some goals I put a deadline on - like I want to sit down with all the bills, etc by next week and see just how much I need to bring in on a monthly basis to help us out (or if my income is "needed"). I've been backing away from some jobs and releasing them because as I told Art - I'd rather cut back on some things than have to continue with those particular jobs. I got a paycheck for one regular assignment (working on the videos in HEB every other week) and what I was told when I was hired was that the job was $12 per service call.....later I was told by the district manager that it was $12 per hour. The only thing is - when I enter the reports - I can only claim the store time and sometimes they don't give me the option to claim the full amount of time it took (like if a problem arose, etc). So last Saturday I got my paycheck for $14....for two visits. I started seeing red...thinking about the computer time it took me - etc. I decided to turn in my resignation because I spent probably 2 1/2 hours total between the two stores - driving there - doing the work - reporting it - etc. I'd rather go without something than spend that much time on this.....

I've started a new habit - going to the library. Today I'm going to return some of the books I took out last week and put my name down for some other books to see if we can get them via inter-library loan. I've decided I want to read more about time management/life management, etc. I am also reading more about success and positive thinking. When I used to read about these things....I was so much more organized and so much happier with my life. 

Well - I have to get off here to take Art to work....its a 20 minute drive and he likes to be early.....I'll try to write more later!


----------



## TinysMom

I made a decision this morning on the drive home from taking Art to work - and its going to affect me - and this blog also.

I love my rabbits - I really do. I love them a ton. I think we clean up a ton of poo per year from them now that I think about it.

But this blog is so much about not just my bunnies - it is about my life...what is happening in it - why it is happening - what I want to do about it.

I've been told sometimes that I'm "too open" or that I'm "too honest". I've been told I write too much (I do). 

But that is me - and yesterday as I did my life wheel - I realized that I scored myself really low on friendships because the majority of my relationships are online relationships....I don't do a lot of lunches with friends or stuff. I find so many people to be "superficial" and I don't do well at chatting about the weather and the latest sports scores or what is happening locally. I don't do "phony" very well either.

This year - for me - is going to be a year of intense personal growth. Why? Because I'm making it so. I'm 48 years old already - and I don't want to reach the end of my life and look back and go, "Who am I and why did I waste so much of my life?" I don't want to look back 5 years from now and regret that I didn't make changes - much as I've been looking back on my life for the last 5-10 years and regretting some of the attitudes and actions I've been taking.

But the thing is - I grow not only from personal reflection - but from getting feedback on that reflection - to help me see if I'm off-balance and my sights are warped. 

So this year - while I will be sharing about my bunnies in the blog - I'm also going to be sharing about me a LOT. I'll probably share about the books I'm reading - the changes I'm making - who I am - and who I want to be. I'm doing this because some of you who read this - I consider my friends - and I value your input. If I share it here - more than one friend can read it and reply to me (even if its privately). 

Also - if I share it here - there may be someone else who is walking sorta the same path I'm on - and it may give them a feeling of comfort - or of not being alone - or it may just give them motivation to make changes they want to make in their own lives.

What I will try to do ... is to use the line feature to put a distinction between my "ramblings" or "musings" or whatever...and the bunny stories - so that you will know to skip down to the bunny part and skip the rambly part if you aren't interested.

I'll probably write more rambly type stuff this afternoon as there is so much jumbling around in my head.....but I figured I'd give everyone a head's up.

For those who don't care for this - feel free to simply skip this blog or scan it for photos once a week or something. I'm going to try to continue sharing about the bunnies as they really do add so much to my life.

But I think there is stuff I need to get "out there" - some of it is past stuff - some of it is present goals, etc. Y'all helped me start taking my blood pressure meds every day (I almost never miss now) - simply because I had a place to share that I needed to take them....I think that the synergy of knowing I have friends here who care about the changes I want to make - will help me make them.

[line]
By the way - about bunnies - Liberty just ate a second breakfast a bit ago and I noticed she had poops that were almost 1/2 the normal size of poops. This is a MAJOR good thing for her as her poops were really tiny before. Her system is really doing better. I gave her love and pettings and she was so happy for them.

Also - if I don't get photos or video of Wedge and Hepburn by Friday - can y'all nag me about them over the weekend? I really need to get some updated photos and/or video of them. Hepburn is such a sweetie.

I'm considering moving Hefty back into their pen with them too - he used to live with them. He's just not as happy lately...he's eating ok and stuff. What I'd like to do is get Darla back to the feed store - move Liberty into her pen (if she can control the rolling) - get Barry moved back to his cage and then give Wedge/Hepburn/Hefty a larger pen. It could happen too...if the feed store gets an empty cage for Darla (who I have to admit - I toyed letting her go in the garage to bond with Zeus as I think she'd give Tibba a run for her money as Diva bun. But I keep reminding myself that Darla needs a home of her own. 

Still yet - the more I watch her running around my bedroom after jumping out of her pen - I am concerned about her getting a home where she is penned all the time. I have considered buying her from the feed store and rehoming her myself...that is another option I may do. 

We figured out that she's probably out of her pen about 1/3 of the time......so she's really used to having freedom...


----------



## Flashy

Good for you Peg. We all interpret these blogs to be different things to us because bunnies mean different things in our lives and obviously we all have different needs. My bunnies are very close and inline with my mental health so that's probably tiresome for some, but for me they come handin hand. Some people use them to show just photos, and nothing personal about themselves. If you feel that sharing your life on here is right for you then I truly hope it helps you, especially with your personal development.

I'm glad about Liberty too  She's a fighter, that's for sure.


----------



## TinysMom

I so need to get out the door for work in a bit - but I have to share this.

Liberty is teaching me a lot of things - partly about forgiveness. Let me tell you - she was mean - as mean as a doe can be - but I also realized that in my own heart - I held meanness towards her too. I was scared of her - she was so aggressive. In Minnie - at least I knew the aggression came from her fear - but in Liberty - it was like it came from meanness in her bones.

Now - I hold her close and snuggle with her. She and I just had a fight a few minutes ago as I had to clean out her nostrils a bit (she gets a bit of discharge built up - which we think is partly due to dehydration at times - I have to make sure she gets a lot of water). Talk about mean and ornery - I almost had to lay on her (not with my full weight) just to get her nose clean. I mean - I had the upper half of my torso over her as I held her down to clean her up a bit.

Once she stopped the kicking and biting and stuff - and calmed down - I held her close again and loved her. I whispered to her that I only wanted her to be able to breathe good and that I wanted her to be healthy. 

She snuggled back into my arms - almost as if we'd never had a tussle at all. She wanted me to pet her and she talked back at me....

Liberty reminds me of the healing power of touch....and as I try to make sure I go in and pet her every couple of hours....I'm reminded that she is not the only one who needs touch. My husband is a "needs touch" kind of guy...you know - a hand on the shoulder - a backrub...massaging the shoulders...just touches like that really help him to feel loved. Yet over the last few months - I grew cold - angry - distant - and I withheld touch from him. I was committed to him - but I didn't feel like showing love to him. No wonder our communication was so strained -and whether I started it - or he did - someone had to break down the barriers between us and he made the first move.

Everytime now that I go in and pet Liberty and see her response to my loving touch - I am reminded of the fact that I need to extend that to others who need it too.

So you see - Liberty is teaching me a lot. She's also helping me reevaluate my priorities too....but more on that later as I must get out the door...


----------



## TinysMom

[align=center]Feel the burn....they say....
 [/align]
[align=center]*OH - I FEEL IT!!!*

[/align][align=left]Robin & I tried our dance videos tonight. Notice the key word of "tried"....

Robin did much better than I did - then again - she's 24 years younger and at least 75 pounds lighter....and she has done a bit of dancing - sort of...

My goal is to be able to do the warmup - and one dance - 3 times per week between now and next week....maybe a bit more than that. Then - every week or two I'll hopefully add another dance.

If I live that long...

[/align]


----------



## JadeIcing

All I have to say us... GO PEG!!!


----------



## TinysMom

Well first of all - the bunnies...

I overslept this morning and when I got up and got Liberty up - she was like, 'Where were you? I'm HUNGRY mama...' and when I put her veggies down in front of her - she dug into them like she was starving. I think she was probably licking her lips as I picked her up. The wonderful thing is - while I haven't weighed her - I can tell from picking her up that she is putting on her weight again. I'm so thrilled. I'm going to go give her some extra pellets in a bit. Yesterday she had all these piles of little poops too - they were about 3 times bigger than the poops she'd had when she was really sick - but not as big as I'd like. Still yet - there were so many of them...I was pleased. (Art was laughing about me being so happy about her piles of poops).

Darla - I may have some news about her. Its not news I wanted to give....and honestly - I need to talk to Art before decisions are made and things are final. However, we may have had a bonding .... without my trying for it. I'm not sure its going to be fair to break the new bond - just to let her go to someone who will have her live in a cage. Anyway...I need to think about this because I really did not want to add another bunny other than Ori. 

I thought I'd share about Miss Bea in the office...the last couple of nights I haven't locked her up - and she's been happy about that. She has made a friend...and I'm shocked. It seems like she and Faith have become friends. Mind you - Faith was an upcoming diva bunny who would boss several of the others around.....so I figured she and Miss Bea would be at odds with each other. Instead - they frequently hang out together in Miss Bea's cage - usually side by side. 

Its amazing sometimes the friends bunnies will pick up if we let them....

[line]
Now for some about me....I contacted a coach last night to see about at least an initial coaching session (usually a consultation is free). I'm not sure I can afford her - but I've been reading her website and thinking about this for several days. She specializes in working with women as they go through life changes - to think about what they want, etc. That is just where I'm at....so her niche is perfect for me. 

I don't know that I can afford her - but I figured it would be worth at least the initial consultation to see what she has to offer and if it would help me at all. 

I am continuing to look for a new job - I suspect the search may take longer than I was hoping it would take. Oh well....

I hope to share some pictures later today - I have a few other things to do first and then I'll upload them and stuff.

By the way - my legs don't hurt as much as I thought they might...but they still hurt some. I broke down last night and ordered some Richard Simmons dvds of exercise off Amazon...I really used to love exercising to his stuff. 

Now to do it regularly.

:shock:


----------



## TinysMom

Today has been a most unusual day for me....very unusual.

First of all - I stayed home and didn't have to work (yeah - no getting up at 4:30 am to get the car). 

So I slept in late - but got the rest I've been needing - and I spent some time with Liberty and got to cuddle her. 

I was working on the computer when my cell phone rang. It was Melissa, the coaching coordinator for http://www.elifeplans.com - a website I'd registered for and was trying out. She was calling to see if I needed any help working with the website - I don't remember if I'd said I was open to receiving a call or what - but she walked me through the website and showed me some awesome things I can use in my goal-setting and some great resources that they have for members. I can't get over the timing of this call - I've been a member for 16 days now - and been debating about dropping the membership when the free 30 day trial was up. However, the more we worked through the website together - the more I realized it was part of what I needed to make changes in my life.

She reminded me that I'd downloaded the free e-book about having an extraordinary life and asked if I'd read it, etc. She was talking about how as she read it - she took the challenges at the end of the book quite seriously...and how she's making some changes in her own life.

So...when we got off the phone - I opened up the e-book and started reading it (the book had been free by the way). I started printing off pages that had questions I need to think about and answer - when the phone rang again.

Last night I was on a coach's website and I filled out some "pre-coaching" information for a possible coaching relationship. I've been thinking and praying about this coach for over a week now...a couple of weeks really. I'd go to her website and think about it and walk away - thinking, "I can't afford her...what am I thinking?" But I kept being drawn back - for several reasons. One of the main reasons I was continually drawn back was that she has a passion for helping women - and I have that same passion. I just felt like we might "connect" - so I filled out the very very long survey form...and submitted it.

She called today and we talked for 50 minutes about the possibility of a coaching relationship. I'm sitting here sort of in tears....

First of all - I really like her a lot. I think she and I could work well together and I think she can help me figure out some of what I'm trying to understand - about myself - and about what I should do with my life. 

But - to use her services (and I told her up front how much I could pay, etc) - will mean a bit of a sacrifice on our part. No - it won't mean we go without food or milk and bread and that sort of stuff. But it might mean tightening our belts even more for a bit....saying "no" sometimes instead of saying, "Sure...why not get a hamburger..."

I think though - that it might well be worth the money to get some help from someone outside my life - to think things through and be creative about what I want to do and be.

So as we ended the call, I told her that I was going to give myself a deadline of one week....to talk to Art and pray about it and make a decision. During that time, I'm going to work through Dan Miller's book and workbook on "48 Days to the Work You Love" since that is part of what she is using in the coaching sessions. I found her through a sister website to Dan Miller's website....and that is part of what drew me to her.

I suspect I'm going to say "yes" once I'm done praying about this and I really and truly think this is going to be the year that I turn things around. I've been doing a lot of soul-searching and thinking about what my life WAS like and how it changed and what I can do differently. 

I'm sorta excited.

As a side note - I'm thinking about restarting my Christian marriage list I had years ago and I started writing one of the first messages for it. I will share the opening of it here since I'm still working on it...
Last month, I divorced my husband of 29 years. Our life together had gotten to the point where it was so filled with pain and bitter words and "if only you said it this way" and "if only we'd never married" that I decided that divorce was easier than living with this man. We hadn't spoken words of kindness in a long time - either of us. And to be honest with you ... it was easier to just give up and admit failure - than to keep on going day by day.​The message is going to go on to share that...the divorce wasn't a physical one - we lived in the same house - we ate at the same time - we shared the same bed. But the divorce...was in my heart. I was filled with anger and hurt and confusion over my own life (I'm still confused about some things - but working through them) - and I decided it was easier to stop loving Art (and still live with him) than to continue loving him.

Last week though - that changed. Art was getting ready to go to Walmart and as he walked over to me - he said, "I forgot something..." and then he held me and he kissed me and said, "I've been forgetting to do this." 

Suddenly I was a bawling idiot in his arms...going on and on about how I'd missed him - how I'd missed us - and how I'd gotten so wrapped up in my own life that I never talked to him, etc.

I believe God healed our marriage that day...at least a lot of the hurts in it. We had been fighting on a daily basis it seemed like - we haven't fought since but instead try to listen to each other. 

As I shared with the coach earlier today - I know touch is one of Art's "love languages" just as "words of encouragement" are mine. So I've focused every day on making sure I take time to put my arms around him - or massage his shoulders - or do something to physically touch him in a non-sexual but approving manner.

And here I am rambling way too much....but anyway - today has just been a really really good day even though I haven't yet got a single thing done around the house...


----------



## Flashy

I'm glad your day has been so good and mentally/emotionally productive, even if it wasn't physically productive. I must say though, I am VERY cynical, but the fact she called is a VERY good ploy to get people to stay members of the website, but either way, I'm glad you feel so positive about it all


----------



## TinysMom

Flashy - I had mixed feelings at first - but she spent so much time walking me through the parts of the website that people sometimes don't know about. And to be honest with you - the more I learned about the website and how to use it - the more I liked it. (I found the website by googling "life coach" or something like that).

Basically - it is a coaching organization (I hope I get this right) - that offers life coaching with coaches (on the phone, etc) - or virtual coaching or self-coaching (by using the website to list goals, dreams, etc - break those goals down into steps and then get reminders of those steps as you want them). 

Of course they're going to call the members to reach out and let them know of the coaching that is available (and it isn't cheap)....but still yet - I can use the website to help me and do my own self-coaching on some things - and honestly - I think its going to be worth it if I invest some time into it.

When I told her that I was thinking about quitting she wasn't high pressure at all ...which shocked me. She was like, "You need to do what is best for you..." and she was actually willing to let me get off the phone when I said, "Well...I have time now - since you say the website is so good - can you help me learn it?"

Yeah - its been a productive day for me - just not for my house (yet).


----------



## TinysMom

I need to go give the dogs some food and put them out and get to work on the housework...but I just wanted to check in and say "hi"...

I may not be on the forum as much during the rest of this month - between decluttering the living room (BIG job)....reading some personal improvement books and homemaking books and getting back into having my quiet times....starting a blog about time management/life management, etc. .... and restarting my Christian marriage encouragement list up again. 

I hope to update the blog every day or so with a few bunny things (like getting Liberty's video up on here...) but there is just so much "other stuff" going on in my life. 

Oh - about Liberty - she's started rolling again sorta bad - but she is most definite putting weight back on. She eats like a little piggie - which makes me quite happy.

And...before I forget...we have a TSC coming to town - so even though they don't have any clerical positions listed on their website yet - I'm mailing them (snail mail) a copy of my resume with a letter to beat everyone else to the punch maybe. The only thing is - I'd feel like a traitor to my local feed store (who I will still support with my rabbit food purchases). Still yet...it is a job to try for..maybe. I also submitted my resume online for Hertz - for a "management trainee" position which I think is what they hire everybody for...vs. a "general sales clerk" or whatever.

I'm also still sorting out what I want to do and the changes I want to make in my life.


----------



## TinysMom

I just want to share a couple of things..


Billy Sunny is coming out for playtime a few times per week - when the dogs are outside. So far...no poops or peeing anywhere (he uses his litter box religiously in his cage). Such a good boy....
Liberty has normal size poops again. She had a bit of wet poops yesterday...but is doing better now.


----------



## JadeIcing

Poor Liberty. Hope she is ok now.


----------



## TinysMom

Wow - I was sharing on my blog I started on wordpress.com about a book I was reading and how much it meant to me - and the author popped in and commented and said "thanks". I was so tickled!

By the way - the blog is pegspeaks.wordpress.com and I've gone ahead and listed it in my profile...


----------



## TinysMom

I just have to share this - so I'll remember when this happened.

I laid down this afternoon to take a short nap - and I grabbed Liberty and had her nap with me. For the first 5 minutes (at least) she was kissing my arm - much like Tiny used to. I even offered her water - but no - she wanted to groom me.

When I was waking up - she was kissing me again...

I love that little girl...and she's putting on weight still so that is good.


----------



## TinysMom

We brought Billy Sunny out to play yesterday and noticed he was losing a bit of weight...so we looked at his teeth. EEK...poor boy has somehow really messed up his teeth. They got trimmed.

I also noticed he has a lump under his jaw. This is not the first time I've seen this thing in a bunny - but it is the first time I saw one this huge - its probably the size of two peas smushed together. So he got some pain meds and a shot of Pen G. He's not thrilled to find out he'll be needing shots every other day for a bit. 

Fortunately - the lump is moving around and it is not attached his jaw - so we shouldn't have any problems treating it and it will probably go away on its own with some treatments.

The really bad news is that Barry isn't doing very well. He had looked like he was maybe going blind or something in one eye even before the wry neck - and his eye is looking worse. He was really really depressed last night and when Robin went to feed him he didn't respond to the food - so she picked him up and we spent some time loving on him - he also got a shot last night and some pain meds and this morning when I got up he was grooming himself and moving around. I'm going to pick him up in a bit and give him some loving....and see if that helps. 

I really think bunnies can get depressed just like people can get depressed....

Oh well - off to love on bunnies and get stuff done...


----------



## TinysMom

Darla (mouse) bunny is now officially our bunny - I paid for her at the feed store.

When I told her - she thumped me off and flicked me off as she ran away.

I feel so honored.

Here are pictures from when we "rescued" her on 12/20/2008...so much for fostering her...


----------



## Flashy

Congratulations  Doesn't it feel great to fail at fostering  Although, to be fair, you did foster her, then take her to be adopted.... an just adopt her yourself.

I hope Billy Sunny is ok 

How are you?


----------



## TinysMom

I think I honestly could have taken her back to the feed store if they hadn't had all the cages full when I went to get my food. By the time they had an empty cage - Darla had been jumping out of her pen regularly and had bonded with Gloria even though Juni doesn't like her. 

I'm not doing well today - but I don't have the time/energy to sit down and cry. I want to go to bed and just cover myself up with the blankets and pillows and let myself have a bad day.

But I had to get rabbit food....and I had to get groceries...and I wanted to go to the library and get more books and take some books back.

I've not been sleeping well at all for at least the last 3 nights - I've been talking a lot i my sleep and I know its cause there is a LOT on my mind that I'm trying to work through. I think the exhaustion is catching up with me though....

Art goes up to Eric's tomorrow to fix Eric's car so that when he goes before the judge on the 26th for not having his car inspected - the car will be fixed (and inspected too). Eric hit a deer back a while ago and he not only broke the headlight -he broke some other stuff too. 

So Art may be gone until Monday also. 

Anyway - I'm just having a down time right now. I'm enjoying blogging on my blog - but some disappointing things have happened in the last day or so and I'm just....I don't know - like a turtle wanting to pull their head in and be left alone.

Not that I expect it to happen.

The neat thing is - I used to give into these feelings - now I can live my life around them and learn to deal with them.

So I am getting better...


----------



## Flashy

What do you think might help you to get out the things going on in your mind? Talking about them? Writing about them? Art (the activity, not your hubby )? Anything like that?

Acknowledging the feelings and being able to live with them is really important. Whilst you feel rubbish, you are doing well.


----------



## TinysMom

Flashy - I don't know what is going to help me at this point. Its sort of complicated.

You see - in my dreams - I am talking to a life coach - about the life I want to make for myself. I'm talking through the various things that are bothering me - and I know that I'm tossing and turning each night every time I answer a question - and I'm mumbling part of my answers.

When I finally get to sleep - after about 4 hours of this - I feel somewhat "at peace" as if I've resolved stuff. I sleep fairly well - just not long enough.

There are so many things I'm struggling with - wanting to be a coach - no money for the coaching courses - should I try to be a coach anyway while I'm in training - what coaching program should I go for - can we afford for me to not work for a while while I focus on this - how am I going to do this and continue with what I'm doing in the house - do I even want to work outside the home.

I sit down to write and my head is spinning. I have some posterboard and some foam-backed board to draw things on and do a collage - and I just can't think. Its like everything is in the pea-soup sort of a fog.

I know I'm LOVING writing my non-RO blog....and I'm enjoying some other things in my life. 

I've not done well at some of the goals I've established - like sit down and figure out how much we need to live per month and can we do it without me working (I'm scared of the answer).

I'm hoping that with Art gone tomorrow and possibly Monday - I can sit down and write or do up these collages. Mornings - shortly after waking up and having my quiet time - are the times when I am most able to set goals, think through goals, etc. Those tend to be my "life changing" moments in the rhythm of my life.

I know where I want to be in life say ... 5 years from now. I know several paths to get there....but its finding the RIGHT path - for me - at this point in time.

I'm also struggling with some decisions like wanting to apply to TSC for the office job they'll have available when they move here - but feeling like I'd be betraying the local feed store that I love....as if wondering if making money that way would be betraying part of who I am because of my relationship with the feed store and how incredible the owners are.

So much to think about and decide - and I just have so much on my mind...

Anyway - hopefully - this weekend will help.


----------



## TinysMom

I did something strange today - I made myself a collage - just of things that came to my mind and were important to me. Some were things that had made an impression - like Elizabeth George's comment about having "five fat files" that you could speak on or teach on in one of her books about Christian womanhood....and other stuff that has meant things to me. I had copied pictures of my favorite books (the covers) into a Word file so I could cut them up and post them on here...but it didn't feel right.

I drew the "road" near the end...really there was no logical plan to this - just to get stuff "out there" for me to mull over and think about. Some things shocked me - like I did the "No Conflict" circle....but then as I was working on other things - I realized that if I didn't have conflict - I wouldn't grow. 

Anyway - y'all get to be bored to tears by the pictures..but that's ok. I need to be able to look at them and think them through and think through what I want to do/be/change, etc.

The collage isn't done yet - I still have to fill in the categories on the life circle and I still need to put some more information on it that is nagging at my brain....I just needed to take a break from it.

So here ya go..


----------



## TinysMom

I came across an old photo of Tiny and Miss Bea that I don't think I ever posted. It is actually one of three that I took when they lived together in our bedroom closet. (When she had her babies (he was NOT the father) - she kicked him out of the closet so she could raise her babies in there...).

By the way - the dress you see hanging is the infamous "Sunday dress" that Tiny "altered" for me....


----------



## SOOOSKA

Peg what a sweet picture. I bet it brings back some very nice memories.

Susan


----------



## Bo B Bunny

Look at them! :hearts:


----------



## TinysMom

I was going through old photos and found this from last year - I wound up pulling it from the contest since Tiny passed away just days before the voting would start and I didn't feel it was fair as he might get "sympathy votes"...






I just had to share it today...


----------



## TinysMom

Two years ago (in the early morning hours) GingerSpice passed away. It seems hard to believe its been two years. 

For those who didn't know about GingerSpice - she is the first heart bunny that I lost. Fortunately, when I lost her - I had Tiny and others to keep me busy...even still - I went through a depression that shook me to the core and made me almost non-functional for months. It took Amy (Undergunfire) coming here for a visit - to help me take my head out of my rear and see what I was living like and how I was doing...and it wasn't well at all. Bless his heart - Art didn't know what to do with me - he loved me and so often wanted to "make" me see what I was doing and how I was acting...but he couldn't make me understand. However - seeing my home and my life through Amy's eyes...that is what shook me up and made me start changing.

You see - when GingerSpice was alive - she was disabled for the last few months of her life and I spent hours every day with her - sometimes just having her in her basket on my desk - sometimes hand feeding her - sometimes giving her little "butt baths" to help her not get urine scald, etc. 

GingerSpice was very very shy when she was young and she HATED me as she got older. I wasn't a bunny - I was the enemy. She was Tiny's first love and she adored him.

But after she got ill and needed me - we developed a love/hate relationship. SHe loved to pee on me. I hated to leave the room without her because she was another part of me. So she lived in a basket that became "Ginger's Recliner" since she couldn't sit or stand well. I'd put her in her basket the way a bunny should set up - she'd flip herself around to be the way you'll see in the pictures below.

GingerSpice had a spirit of "I want to live" up until the last few days of her life and although her life wasn't "normal" - it was good. Her eyes would light up when I walked into the room and they'd especially light up as I'd go to pick her up because then she had an opportunity to pee on me.

We used to have a running joke - Art would hold her singing, 'Please don't pee on me" and she wouldn't - he'd hand her to me and she'd pee.

Even in her last minute of life - she peed on me one last time - and I swear - from heaven - she was smiling and going, "Gotcha mommy..".

So in memory - and in honor - of the rabbit who taught me that rabbits are people too....I present....

[align=center]GingerSpice



















































BINKY FREE MY BEAUTIFUL GIRL.....BINKY FREE!

Mama loves you...and she'll see you again someday.
[/align]


----------



## SOOOSKA

Peg, what a Beautiful tribute to a Beautiful Girl.

She was so lucky to have you as a Mama.

Susan:hugsquish:


----------



## TinysMom

I'm just popping in for a couple of minutes to say a quick "hi" and "bye". 

Its hard to be on the forum lately - yesterday was officially the first anniversary of Tiny's passing (although Sunday night was hard since he passed on a Sunday night and that was the 52 week mark). 

Part of it is - in some areas of my life I'm moving on to other things....working on building my coaching business and setting up the website for it (I titled it "Undivided Heart Life Coaching) and setting up a blog for it....being frustrated at times with things on the forum - whether its people - or even the death of someone's rabbit I might have loved - and just...I don't know. Its hard to explain.

For those who don't know - my mom has had short term memory problems for over a year - but now it is turning into dementia. I am flying home on 2/13 to be with her until 3/4 - BUT - I may stay there for a longer period of time if I feel like she needs me. I think I already have her power of attorney...but she wants me to take over her finances - so I will need to get on her credit cards, her bank accounts, etc. - plus I am working on setting up things like a doctor appointment and an assessment for help to come into her place and help her - stuff like that. 

This is very hard - mom pretty much wants to die and has said so many times. She would never kill herself - but she has given up on living a normal life. 

So I will not be around for a while - I may try to pop in every once in a while with a bunny picture or whatever.

But when Tiny died - a big part of who I am on the forum (and who I am in life) - died with me - and I'm only now starting to get around to discover who I am without Tiny....and a lot of that means having less time for the forum and more time for other things...


----------



## Flashy

I'll be thinking of you Peg, you and your family, and hoping that you can sort out the things that need sorting.

Here if you need me,

x


----------



## TinysMom

Just have to share - poor Zeus has ear mites in one ear.....sorta deep down in.

For some crazy reason - he thinks that because he lives in the garage he is the big kahuna bunny and has the right to refuse medication and having me check him over.

Bless his heart - once I got Robin on my side helping me hold him on the bed - he stopped kicking and fortunately - he never did scream.

But he's pretty mad at me right now - I tried to give him fruit loops and he picked one up with this teeth and dropped it onto the floor and then looked at me as if to say "there...that shows you...".

Tell me...do you think he'd forgive me if I offered him another banana for the day?


----------



## TinysMom

I so need to share what I just did - for the Valentine's day contest...I just entered these but I want them in my blog too..

[align=center]





















and







[/align]


----------



## Bo B Bunny

OMG That's just adorable! My big boy is all snuggly and sweet with his woman!


----------



## TinysMom

Well - I just HAD to enter Miss Bea in the Valentine's contest....she was so hurt that I didn't enter her (her entry last year had to be pulled because Tiny died).

So here is her entry - she's hoping to get some hits on it too....

[align=center]




[/align]


----------



## SOOOSKA

Peg Miss Bea is Beautiful. Well to be honest all of your Babies are Adorable.

Susan


----------



## TinysMom

*SOOOSKA wrote: *


> Peg Miss Bea is Beautiful. Well to be honest all of your Babies are Adorable.
> 
> Susan


Thanks so much Susan - that picture is actually almost 4 years old - here is what I took it from.

[align=center]





[/align][align=left]She used to sit on the fireplace like that for almost hours at a time...just watching what was going on .... and napping sometimes.
[/align]


----------



## TinysMom

Hey - my feed store has a website - its kinda cool.

Here's a link to it..

http://delriofeed.com/aboutus.html

I just love Justin & his wife and their team....so its kinda cool that you can see them too with this link.


----------



## SOOOSKA

OMG Peg I want a pair of those pink Cowboy boots on his website.

Susan


----------



## JadeIcing

Nice to know what Gabby looks like.


----------



## TinysMom

Gabby is REALLY cute - much cuter than she looks in those pics. WC isn't bad either....for some reason I can't connect with him like I do the others. 

I love the feed store - I walk in and its "Hello Mrs. Flint...how are you today?" or "What can I do for you today Mrs. Flint" or whatever. I mean - they use your name with all of the regular customers....and they know various things about the customers and will ask about a person's dog or the last hunting trip or my bunnies or whatever.

When TSC (Tractor Supply) announced they were coming to Del Rio - I mentioned it to Justin and asked him if he was worried. He was like, 'Nah...you ever gone into a Tractor Supply and had customer service? You have to hunt someone down just to get them to say 'hi' to you" - and that is so true here in SW Texas.

But at our feed store - they make sure that every customer knows they're wanted and appreciated. 

Anyway - enough rambling about the feed store.

Oh - except to say that Gabby's even been known to say "Howdy Mrs. Flint" when we're in Walmart or some other place and she sees me. 

Its just part of who they are....


----------



## TinysMom

Today we treated all the girls on the rabbitry floor for ear mites - for most of them - it was preventative - for some - they had mites. Five of them are getting some additional treatment (Pen G) because of obvious infection that was starting. I have been meaning to treat the girls for about a month now....I try to do it on a regular basis but got behind.

Anyway - Maggie is one of the girls I treated and I took some pictures of her...thought I'd share them here:

















I also call her "Maggie Mae". She's a single mane lionhead - I bought her and a mate back in 2006 but wound up thinking I'd get out of breeding and I didn't get her bred before she was too old for her first litter. Yes - she is magpie (for coloring).

Hope you like the pics...


----------



## Elf Mommy

I love that coloring. She's a cutie!


----------



## TinysMom

I am so going crazy - every so often I check out Magic Happens (where I got Zeus)...and well...

I'm NOT getting them...but....if I could...

http://search.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=11071418

http://search.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=12405792

I think if I could - I'd start a sanctuary for flemish giants....

Oh well - a gal can dream...even if she knows she can't do anything....


----------



## TinysMom

Just testing...for size..


----------



## Flashy

I just wanted to drop in and leave you some cuddles.


----------



## trailsend

Peg I really enjoyed looking through your blog and Maggie is just gorgeous!!


----------



## JadeIcing

Sadly Peg left me a message that Minnie Pearl passed away. Art and Robin did what they could but it was just her time.

Some memories of Miss Minnie:

Miss Minnie is most definitely becoming a snuggle bunny. She got her shot and then slept on the bed with Robin & I there treating other bunnies. She gave me tooth purrs and only got upset when I put her back in her pen. I'm seriously considering holding her again tonight in my arms when I go to sleep....we shall see.

----------------

Minnie and I snuggled a bit earlier. I think I did more snuggling than she did.....but oh well. She slept with us for a few hours last night- mainly 'cause I fell asleep petting her. 

-----------------

Minnie Pearl's story is sort of special to me. I bought her for all the wrong reasons - was scared of her - and yet my fear of losing her made me overcome some of my fears - and then - fell in love with her.

Minnie has the nickname of "Doe from Hades" or "That Doe from Hell" because she was not only cage aggressive but aggressive. She'd kick, bite, and do anything she could to tear you up if you picked her up or moved her. Open her cage and she might charge you.

Last year she became ill and one day she was really REALLY bad. Art wasn't due hom for several hours and in talking to a friend (Randy - ra7751 on the forum)- I realized she needed sub-q fluids. I had them - but Art always gave them. 

I think I was all alone at the time - I prepared the shot - used a towel to catch her - and gave her a shot. Poor thing - she was so sick - she couldn't even fight me.

A couple of hours later - I gave her more sub-q fluids.

Honestly - she was barely moving - she was so dehydrated and ill. I didn't think she'd make it till Art got him.

When I went to give her the third shot - she bit me. HARD. Once I got the shot in her - she got on the floor and hid from me - flicking me off the whole way to the hidey spot.

A couple of weeks ago - she got moved to the bedroom...where we learned in the process of moving her - that she'd become a bit of a snuggle bun...most of the time.

Here she is today - playing on the bed. The videos I'll upload later....I'm about to go in Lord of the Rings Online (LoTRO) to spend time with Art & Eric & Robin as a family.

But for now...here are the pictures..





















Her eye looks bad - it gets a bit crusty sometimes and I have to take a damp cloth to it....
-------------------------

Miss Minnie we will all miss you. You were one of a kind and your mama will miss you.


----------



## JimD

...binky free little one.

ray::rainbow:


----------



## TinysMom

I'm at the hotel (I fly home tomorrow night) and have about 2 more minutes left of my computer time here...due to a 10 minute limit.

We've lost 7 rabbits since I left for mom's place...it started with Minnie Pearl...then Girly Girl. Matilda/Nancy passed away next. We thought we were done (there were health issues with each one) - but then we got what appeared to be a bad batch of food....and have lost Liberty (my second doe from Hades), Barry (the mini rex we rescued from the feed store), Marmalade and GC.

I'll share more later - I'm about out of town. Its been a rough time though - between dealing with mom ... and all the bunny losses too.

I talked w/ Randy today though about the food and we hope we've fixed things.

I miss y'all.


----------



## TinysMom

I forgot to say "Thanks Ali" for posting about Minnie....


----------



## JadeIcing

*TinysMom wrote: *


> I forgot to say "Thanks Ali" for posting about Minnie....


:hug:


----------



## Flashy

Thinking of you Peg, sorry for your losses.

x


----------



## irishlops

i think flashy covered it
hugs


----------



## TinysMom

I'm going to post this here so y'all can know what is happening.

I may be taking a break from much of life for a few days....I don't know. Either I'll use the forum as a distraction - or I won't be on. 

My visit with mom did not really go well for me. Mom and I fought some of the time - to the point that I almost left early.

My mom is too lucid to accept help or recognize that she needs help. She gets up every morning and cleans the cat litter box (if he's pooped), makes her bed, gets dressed, eats and cleans her house. She is a better housekeeper than I am and said she should call my doctor because I must be the one going crazy since I don't take care of my house...or because I can't remember the name of someone I see about once every year or two when I go home.

Her doctor (who is a Physicians Assistant really) can't give mom medication without her seeing a neurologist...which she is refusing to do. 

While I do have power of attorney - mom has to be declared medically incompetent for me to be able to use it. She is not at that point yet.

Unfortunately - while mom does much of her routine stuff and doesn't have any "dangerous" behaviors....she doesn't have much short term memory and is paranoid about a lot. It was hard to be up there because I frequently had to repeat stuff to her and I would get frustrated.

Right now - between the stress of visiting mom - making the trip - and losing 7 rabbits while I was gone - I'm pretty much physically, mentally and spiritually exhausted. 

To those of you who have called - emailed - posted on Facebook or in here or in another thread - I want to say "thank you". It means a lot to know folks care....it truly does.

I think I just need some time to pull myself together right now though....I thought I was coping ok with my losses - particularly of Minnie and Liberty - but I'm not doing well at all....


----------



## Flashy

I'm so sorry it was tough. Illnesses like these are horrific, for all involved, not just the sufferer.

Thinking of you Peg. Poke me if you want/need anything.

x


----------



## missyscove

:hug:


----------



## Sabine

I am so sorry Peg. it's almost too much for one person to bear.


----------



## LuvaBun

Nice to have you 'home' Peg. You were greatly missed.

I am sorry things haven't been easy with your mom, and I'm deeply sorry about all your bunny losses 

take as much or as little time as you need. You know we all love and care for you, so do whatever is best :hug:

Jan


----------



## Elf Mommy

I'm SOOOOO glad you're back! I'm sorry that things are so difficult


----------



## TinysMom

Well - our losses go on. 

Last night I found Butterscotch had passed away....and we just found Hepburn (Wedge's companion) had passed away too.

Art is sitting here going, "What is going on?" and to be honest with him - and everyone - "I don't know". 

Both of the rabbits were among my older rabbits...both had been ill off and on. 

To top things off - Miss Bea feels like she's lost some weight - she's now caged and getting extra food and hay and treats for a day or two to see if she puts some weight back on. She will eat - some. And she will eat the treats.

Once she feels a bit heavier to me (I'm going to weigh her today) - then she can go back to the office....if she wants.


----------



## Flashy

I'm sorry Peg  Any chance it's not the food, but something else?

I hope Miss Bea gains some weight and it's nothing serious.


----------



## Sabine

Oh Peg, I'm so sorry. There must be something going round. What kind of virus could cause that?


----------



## TinysMom

*Flashy wrote: *


> I'm sorry Peg  Any chance it's not the food, but something else?
> 
> I hope Miss Bea gains some weight and it's nothing serious.


Flashy - I have no idea. Both of these rabbits were ones that had been ill off and on and so I'm not overly surprised that they passed. In Butterscotch's case - she was blind and her quality of life was pretty good - but not the best. She was sharing our bedroom w/ Darla-mouse (the foster I adopted from the feed store). Butter looked like she'd just gone to sleep and didn't wake up. 

I do have a funny story to share about Butterscotch though - I was just telling it to Art last night. 

When she had her last litter - she made one of the most beautiful nests I'd ever seen....I mean it was GORGEOUS. She pulled a ton of fur to line it with and it was just....fantastic. 

When she went into labor - she put her HEAD in the nest and her rear out into the cage and had her babies on the cage floor. 

Fortunately - her cage was here in the living room by my desk and I was here to not only watch her give birth - but move her babies into her nest once she was done. She looked up at me and was so proud of her babies - and her "still clean" nest. 

I'm gonna miss Butterscotch.

~~~~

Hepburn was Theresa's brother. He'd been ill off and on for over a year...and when I got home from mom's - he and Wedge were the first bunnies I held. Its amazing that two intact bucks could live together so well - but they truly seemed to want to be together. Now I need to keep an eye on Wedge. I gave him some banana after I took out Hepburn's body....and he ate it - so I think he'll be willing to eat. 

~~~~

With the losses we've had lately - I'm sorta numb. Its like.....I can't deal with the emotions involved with them right now - so I'm sorta stuffing them. I'm not doing it on purpose - but I just - I can't cry much more. I've shed so many tears between the rabbits and my mom that I think the well is going dry. 

The rest of the rabbits mostly appear to be ok. I'm monitoring food intake, etc. and while they don't like the new brand - its what they're going to have for a bit. I'm going to call the feed store on Monday to see if Justin can get me another brand for a bit - although I've been hearing about others who have lost rabbits recently too and it appeared to be from feed issues (and different brands). So I don't know what to think.

The rabbits that passed were in different locations - and really the only thing they had in common was the food - not even the hay as each section had different hay. Its hard to explain - but I use a bale of hay for a certain area and bags of hay for other areas....so even that wasn't the same.

I do have "good" news ... sorta. That is - it is sorta good. It has to do with new life - even though it wasn't new life that I was planning on.

Shoot - I might as well just say it and get it out there.

Harry was moved into the bedroom a few weeks ago - and Darla was moved from her pen because she was jumping out and free-roaming in the room anyway. I didn't use a cover on the pen because Harry wasn't able to get out...and about 3 weeks ago we moved Harry back out when we were rearranging things....but apparently - sometime before we moved him out - Darla must've jumped in his pen....cause she's definitely looking preggers.

We don't think the babies (when she has them we'll know for sure) could be Barry's - because while he didn't have a cover on his pen - he wasn't well enough to breed and his pen was smaller. Liberty was a doe - so she couldn't have gotten Darla pregnant - and Wedge & Hepburn's pen WAS covered. 

So that leaves Harry - aka "Stud Muffin".

Can I strange him now?

I imagine the babies will look interesting. Darla has these HUGE ears now....and she looks so much like a wild rabbit....and Harry is...well...Harry.

Here are pictures of them (older pictures) - I'll have to get an updated picture of Darla...



DARLA













HARRY











I'd say I'm upset at myself - but honestly - after the losses we've had....I don't know. Maybe its fate's (God's) way of bringing some joy back to our lives....


----------



## Flashy

It's horrid when you know you have a problem, and yet you are struggling to figure out exactly what is going on and what the problem is. Could someone else in the US buy you some food and get it to you? Might mean that they could have their regular food, but a safer batch or something? Just thinking outloud really. Definitely not the water? Have any of you guys had an upset stomach or anything?

Maybe this is a gift. After all the negative, you are certainly due some joy. Those babies will probably be extra special because of all you have gone through with your buns recently, and your mum. It may have been an unplanned litter, but it may be one of the most important you have ever had.

Can I ask, was Harry the bun that went around and got a load of girls pregnant before? I can't remember how the bun did it, but it was something to do with them living on the floor area and he got out? If it wasn't Harry, who was it?


----------



## TinysMom

Two buns have gotten out in the past and gotten girls pregnant.

Cassanova got out of his cage not once - but twice - and got girls pregnant. The first time - I forget how he got out...but he got out. Art fixed his cage so he couldn't get out plus put him in a top cage - and he literally ROCKED his cage back and forth one day while we were out (at least we think that is what happened) so that his cage fell to the floor - the door opened and he got loose again.

He was moved to the garage after that - where there were no girls.

However - from his breakouts - I got New Hope ... so I can't be too angry at him.

Marmalade was the second bun who did that. We never did figure out how he opened his door - he was on a bottom cage if I remember right....he got moved to an upper level and he stayed in his cage. (He also was moved to the garage for a time).

Harry was my first buck I ever got - and he was so good at breeding the girls. We found out though that he carries the maloclussion gene and I never bred him after that.

I'm a bit upset about Darla's potential litter...but I can either cry...or smile. 

I need to smile about something.

Oh - Harry is back in the rabbitry but he's in a dog kennel where he can't open the door. The cages on either side of him are empty (he's on the bottom row) and the girls love to get into the cages beside him and flirt through the bars - but he can't do anything....

And I ALWAYS double check to see if his doors are locked because he is one buck that knows what to do with the girls IMMEDIATELY...and for some reason - they are really drawn to him.


----------



## TinysMom

I forgot to add Flashy that I go through 50 pounds of rabbit food in 2-3 days....maybe 4 days now that I've cut back some (I was overfeeding everybun) and since I'm now down by 9 rabbits in about 3 weeks.

So for someone to send me food - would be really really expensive.

I'm disturbed because the rabbits aren't over thrilled about the Wendland's food....I'd like to put them back on the Purina but I'm not sure right now what to do. 

They wound up getting cheerios and oatmeal for 2 days while Art tried to get them other food (we realized it was the food late one night after the feed store had closed and I said, "pull the food and give hay and cereal" and then Art overslept the next day since he works mids and wasn't able to get to the feed store in time).


----------



## Flashy

Ah right, I got my buns confused (but whichever buck it was, when you first told that story on here, it was one of my faves).

I guess to anything like this there are positive and negative points, but I agree with you about focusing on the positives of the litter, and smiling about it. It's not something that can be changed, so you might as well get as much joy as possible from it.


----------



## TinysMom

The funny thing was - Cassanova hadn't really been named when he did it the first time - I was still trying to decide on his name.

So once he did that - I named him Cassanova - and boy - did it fit.

Speaking of Cassanova - here he is...






He was a cutie!


----------



## Flashy

So often buns choose their names better than we ever could  What marking is he? Sorry, that's really off the point, but I couldn't pick what he was.


----------



## TinysMom

Here's another picture of him - he was chinchilla (like Harry)...I wanted to breed him w/ my squirrel doe..


----------



## JadeIcing

*hugs* 

When it rains it pours. The sun does shine again in time.


----------



## LuvaBun

Sorry to hear about more losses, Peg . Strange that others have lots rabbits too. Could it be where the feed store is keeping it's food - could it come in contact with anything toxic?

I love Darla's ears - I think there are going to be some cute babies there 

Jan


----------



## TinysMom

Jan - if you love Darla's ears in those pictures - you should see them now. I swear- she could use them as antenna to pick up signals from Mars....they're HUGE. 

As far as others who have lost rabbits - they don't live here in Del Rio - they're friends from the internet in various locations in the US...and its been different brands of food - and a couple of weeks up to a month before I had issues. 

So I'm not sure what to think. Right now...no more losses that I've seen today - but we feed soon....


----------



## TinysMom

*Flashy wrote: *


> Ah right, I got my buns confused (but whichever buck it was, when you first told that story on here, it was one of my faves).


The funniest part about it was that Cass knocked his cage over one more time after we'd fixed it up - only his door had a lock on it by then and he couldn't open it.

We know he was the one knocking it over because we later realized we'd seen him running in circles in his cage and banging up against the bars a bit.

When he knocked his cage over the second time - it was dented up pretty badly (it had fallen about 5 feet - twice by then) - he got moved to the garage where he still tried to get out of his cage. 

He just loved his freedom - especially if it meant girls...

As far as others losing their rabbits...they were internet friends - not in my local area - and not with my brand either. Their deaths happened a couple of weeks before mine (maybe a month??) but the symptoms were the same and when they switched the food - the deaths stopped.

Only problem is - now some of my rabbits don't want the new food - one of them being Miss Bea. She only ate about 1/2 of her food last night - but she is willing to take banana and cheerios and cilantro and stuff - so I'm going to bulk her up a bit that way - and maybe a bit of baby food/pumpkin too.


----------



## JimD

:hug2:


----------



## TinysMom

I just woke up (briefly) to find Darla is nesting....

Turns out she's building her nest UNDER my dresser.

Joy oh joy...


----------



## Flashy

Well she's helpful


----------



## JadeIcing

She just doesn't want to make a mess...you can see that is!


----------



## SOOOSKA

Peg, I'm so sorry to hear about all your Bunnylosses and your Mom. 

Dealing with a sick elderly parent is not easy. I sure hope things start to get better for you.

Hugs

Susan


----------



## TinysMom

She's STILL building her nest....when I posted and then went back to bed this morning - I caught her trying to drag my skirt under the dresser for her nest...so I cut her up some fabric to use (I had some I used to let does use for nesting since it didn't have loose threads, etc). 

Hopefully we'll have the babies fairly soon - still trying to figure out how I'm going to get under there to see them and make sure they're ok!


----------



## Flashy

That's so cute that she wanted to use your skirt. Aw!


----------



## Elf Mommy

***side note*** I love your quote, Flashy


----------



## TinysMom

Wedge needs prayers....he's very depressed since losing Hepburn...I do have him eating some cilantro right now...but I think I may need to change him to a new cage or something to give him something "new" to be interested in...I don't know.

I didn't realize how hard he would take losing Hepburn...then again - I always thought Wedge would be the first one to go...


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears

*TinysMom wrote: *


> Wedge needs prayers....he's very depressed since losing Hepburn...I do have him eating some cilantro right now...but I think I may need to change him to a new cage or something to give him something "new" to be interested in...I don't know.
> 
> I didn't realize how hard he would take losing Hepburn...then again - I always thought Wedge would be the first one to go...


ray: for Herpburn. I'm so sorry Peg that your having a honorable month with so many bunny losses. And your Mother not doing so well either. 
I will keep you and your family in my thoughts.

Rebecca


----------



## TinysMom

Wedge is in stasis...but he's started pooping again. I wanted him to sleep on the bed but Darla got VERY VERY VERY upset about that and kept jumping up on the bed and wanting to attack him....so he slept in the shower (in a box) since she can't open the shower door. He's been fed twice this morning already and he's starting to groom himself. I'm concerned because he is refusing banana and fruit loops...but he is taking the baby food just fine - only small amounts at a time.

Darla is still quite pregnant - I guess she just decided to make her nest early. Art got home this morning to find she was trying to drag a sweater and pair of underwear under the dresser for the nest. I knew I wasn't the best housekeeper and we tend to pile dirty clothes on the floor in a pile - looks like I have to get caught up on laundry so the hamper doesn't overflow again....

Art said while I was gone - Darla was even getting up on the bed to stare at him sometimes....I wonder what she thinks..


----------



## TinysMom

It appears as though I'm going to lose Wedge today ... probably sometime in the next couple of hours. He is refusing food - including baby food - and water. He doesn't want to be held and simply wants to be alone.

He's wrapped up right now in a warm towel and I'm letting him be alone and just checking on him every now and then. His body temperature is dropping so I think his body is just shutting down....I've seen this happen before.

I've given him a bit of pain meds - just to help him continue to relax. He doesn't appear to be in any pain.

I feel like my heart is breaking though...Minnie...Liberty...Barry...Hepburn...Wedge. My "special needs" bunnies - all gone - in such a short period of time.

In Wedge's case - we really think he just doesn't want to live without Hepburn - I can't interest him in anything and he's just really depressed.

I will update when he passes....and we're still waiting on Darla to have her babies and trying to keep her from putting more clothes under the dresser.


----------



## Flashy

Peg, I'm so sorry. I've seen that happen too. That happened to Moon. I will be thinking of you guys, and hoping that Wedge pulls through, but that if he doesn't, he has a calm and peaceful trundle to the bridge.

Thinking of you Peg. Just a PM away.


----------



## Sabine

Oh, Peg, this is heartbreaking. Even the thought of loosing one of my bunnies really frightens me. I cannot begin to imagine what you must be going through.


----------



## TinysMom

*Flashy wrote: *


> Peg, I'm so sorry. I've seen that happen too. That happened to Moon. I will be thinking of you guys, and hoping that Wedge pulls through, but that if he doesn't, he has a calm and peaceful trundle to the bridge.
> 
> Thinking of you Peg. Just a PM away.


Honestly - at this point - hope for a peaceful passing. That is the only thing that can happen at this point with the way his body appears to be shutting down. This is what happened to GingerSpice and I knew when she reached the point of no return (same with Tiny really when I think back on it).

Its mainly a matter of time right now - and I have to run out to Walmart to get oatmeal for everyone else.

Wedge had a good life- he knew he was adored - he was often spoiled rotten - and he had a best friend to play with. I could probably fight to extend his life - by a few hours maybe - but I want to allow him the dignity of passing at the time he chooses.

He does not appear to be in pain - just sleepy and wanting to pass.

But yeah - it is breaking my heart. To see him even turn away from baby food - that was the heartbreaker for me.


----------



## Flashy

Then I will be wishing for a painfree and peaceful passing from his loved life, to the bridge.

x


----------



## LuvaBun

:sad: 

Poor Wedge! I hope he gets his will to live back. If not, then I'm sure Tiny will show him the way.

Thinking of you, Peg.

Jan


----------



## JadeIcing

ray:


----------



## TinysMom

He's in Robin's arms (I just got home) - he's going soon....

I can't bring myself to hold him right now - its just really hitting me hard....


----------



## polly

I am so sorry you are having such a horrible time at the moment. sending thoughts your way


----------



## NorthernAutumn

urplepansy:ray: My thoughts are with you, your family, and Wedge as he makes his journey.


----------



## TinysMom

He's gone.

I'm sorry - I can't talk right now.

It wasn't the most peaceful passing but it wasn't like some we've had...so I guess I am thankful for that.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears

Peg I'm so sorry you lots yet another bunny.
:bunnyhug:


----------



## Sabine

I am so sorry, Peg. Binky free, Wedge:rainbow:


----------



## Flashy

Binky Free Wedge.

I'm so sorry Peg x

I hope this morning Darla has bought some much needed joy into your household.


----------



## TinysMom

I suspect Darla had her babies during the night - but we can't see anything under the dresser. I'll be buying a flashlight while I'm out this a.m. (our old one died)....because I know I need to check the nest to make sure everyone is ok.

Darla is HILARIOUS though...she keeps looking at me like a little kid with a secret as if she's saying, 'I so want to tell you something....' and then her mothering instinct kicks in and she goes, "No...don't you look near my nest...no...you can't see the babies..." and "oops...did I say babies?" and then "I so want to tell you something..".

She also looks really proud of herself...


----------



## JadeIcing

I am sorry about Wedge. 

I can not wait to know more about those possible babies!


----------



## Flashy

Aw. She timed that VERY well. Maybe these kits are a gift. Not sure what your beliefs are about those that have passed, but maybe those you lost recently have sent you these (or maybe some of those you lost have sent you these). Maybe they all got together and hatched a plan for you.

I can't wait to learn more about them.


----------



## Sabine

Awww this is so exciting having those little ones under your dresser. I couldn't wait to take a peek


----------



## TinysMom

I need to get my butt out the door to work - but I just had to share this first...

Whenever I go in the room - she makes sure to stay between me and the dresser....and she's giving me dirty looks.

Here are some pictures of her...

December 20, 2008 - her "gotcha" day even though we didn't decide to keep her till later..


















Today - March 11th


----------



## TinysMom

I meant to say - I haven't had a chance to measure her ears - but I'm betting they're 5" long or longer.....the maximum ear length for show lionheads is 3.5" if I remember right - so her ears look HUGE to me....


----------



## TinysMom

*Flashy wrote: *


> Aw. She timed that VERY well. Maybe these kits are a gift. Not sure what your beliefs are about those that have passed, but maybe those you lost recently have sent you these (or maybe some of those you lost have sent you these). Maybe they all got together and hatched a plan for you.
> 
> I can't wait to learn more about them.


Last night I cried myself to sleep - so many losses over such a short time. I was sorta cussing out Tiny for coming to take so many home and escort them across the bridge...and then I cried even more because I miss Tiny so much.

I did really good earlier this week - I was able to look at Tiny's pictures and not cry (I did tear up a bit) - but it was a major breakthrough for me- only taken me 13 months to get to this point...and now I'm a blubbering idiot again.

Well - I best get out the door for work - I'll write more later. I'll let y'all know about the babies tonight...


----------



## LuvaBun

I am sorry that Wedge has gone to The Bridge 

Hopefully, Momma Darla will let you get a peek under the dresser. She wants to keep you guessing 

Jan


----------



## irishlops

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
lOl  she is like...:shame


----------



## Sabine

I can't believe Darla having babies is just mere coincidence. When my mom died a few years ago I conceived my first little daughter (unplanned). When she was born, guess what the date was - my mom's birthday! I strongly believe those things happen for a reason and it usually takes some time to understand.


----------



## Elf Mommy

Peg, I'm so sorry for your loss. It's so hard to lose ones that are special to our hearts. I hope that holding the new babies will help ease the ache a bit. Are you going to keep them all?


----------



## TinysMom

Sometime in the last 3 hours (while I was napping) - Miss Darla had her young'uns.

She's not happy at us for pulling them out to check them over...but they were all healthy and there were no dead ones in the litter. I'm SO PROUD of my girl...for being a first time mama she did everything right (not as common as you might think and with her wild tendencies I was afraid she might kill them since Art & I live in here).

I went to put some vanilla on her nose so that she wouldn't smell us on the babies and she charged at me and wanted the paper towel with vanilla for her nest. 

My camera died after these pictures so I'll have to get more next time...but here goes..




















Mama is getting nervous about her nest even though we have the babies right beside us...we got her some cilantro to calm her down










And since I haven't announced it yet - she had FIVE babies. Three are pink and two are darker colored...should be interesting to see how they turn out.


----------



## Elf Mommy

Awwww!!!! Wrigglies!!!! I can't wait to see them grow!


----------



## Sabine

Just look at them. How adorable:inlove:


----------



## TinysMom

Minda - you had asked me if I was going to keep them all - and my original response (not having seen them) was NO WAY. 

Now...I don't know. They feel like such a "gift" right now. 

I'm keeping my options open - there is a good chance I will rehome them - but I'm not going to make any guarantees one way or another at this point in time. 

I'm just so darn proud of Darla.

We've been through so much lately and every day I wonder "who is going next?" - and I'm so worried about Miss Bea that I've caged her so I can give her extra food and stuff and been worried about her - but she actually seems happy to have a cage (for now). 

In fact - I've been meaning to share about this - because she is in a double-cage and her "cage-mate" (but in his own cage - just the tray underneath is for both cages) is her grandson who Robin named "M'Beason" for Miss Bea's grandson.

So we go in to feed and you hear, "Hi Miss Bea...Hi M'Beason"....and at first Miss Bea gave me the funniest looks!


----------



## LuvaBun

Awww, well done Darla! And ... it looks like they have her ears 

Jan


----------



## TinysMom

*LuvaBun wrote: *


> Awww, well done Darla! And ... it looks like they have her ears
> 
> Jan


Yeah....I couldn't help but notice that too....she certainly seems so proud of them (and protective).

I think I forgot to mention she kept trying to grab my shirt off me so she could go use it for her nest....its one of my newer ones so of course I was telling her "no" and she wasn't happy.


----------



## Elf Mommy

If you keep them, then we all get to enjoy them growing up with you  And yes, I think they really are a gift.


----------



## TinysMom

I was looking through old pics to do something for the St. Pat's day contest - and I came across these and they made me smile. Hope they make you smile too...


















Ambrosia (REW) has crossed the bridge - Miss Bea and Zeus have divorced - but I still have the memories to cherish...and they make me smile..


----------



## TinysMom

Just a short update on mama Darla....

She spends most of her time (when I'm awake and in the room) - sitting beside the dresser or within easy reach of it. 

If I go to walk by the dresser - she charges my feet to keep me away from it (I have to walk by it to get to my side of the bed or to get out of the room from my side of the bed).

She's loving her fruit loops and cilantro and will even eat them out of my hand - as long as I'm not near the dresser.

We need to check the babies again this afternoon (I want to check at least once per day) - it should be interesting to see if she charges me and fights me. 

She seems so proud of herself though - and her babies.


----------



## Sabine

Darla is such a good mommy!


----------



## Flashy

Peg, I love how you talk about Darla and her hoarding for her nest. It makes me actually laugh out loud when I read about her stealing this, that and the other all for her nest. She is brightening my rough days too, not just yours  She's a healer bunny *nods*

I bet her wrigglies are going to be adorable. Any bets on what the colours will turn out to be from what you have seen of them so far?

I'm glad she is doing so well with them. What a huge relief.


----------



## NorthernAutumn

I'm really enjoying the updates about Darla and her little ones 
I get a big kick out of reading the nest updates:biggrin2:. She's too funny!


----------



## TinysMom

I just went in to take pictures of her (and try to get pictures of the babies under the dresser - which was a "no go") and she attacked me and bit me and drew blood.

BUT ... I also got some video of her charging me and growling - I'm uploading it to my computer now...


----------



## TinysMom

I still need to upload the video...











One of the things that fascinates me about Darla is the length of her tail....it just seems so big for her (like her ears)...





Speaking of ears...
















I told her I wanted to be her friend...to be another mother to her babies- to love them like I love her.....here was her response...






I'm going to work on going in there every day and laying on the floor and getting her to trust me (like I did with Tiny)....


----------



## kherrmann3

I have been terrible with checking up on everyone's blogs!  I read what has happened to you and your bunnies over the last month or so and my heart sank. I am so sorry that you had to experience so much pain and loss within a small time frame... :hug:

Where there is darkness, there will be light. Darla has showed you that... Even if it means getting a few holes in your clothing and loosing out on your favorite articles of clothing... The wigglies are too cute! I bet they are going to be adorable as the get bigger!


----------



## LuvaBun

LOL! She is quite the character . The first thing I thought when I saw this picture was ..'Attack Bunny on Guard - Beware!'





Jan


----------



## TinysMom

We took out the bottom drawer above the nest so that Miss Darla can jump in and out on her own (we don't have the bottom wood part under the drawer). It also means I can have access to the babies.

We've hunt a towel from the next drawer up so that she has privacy and it is mostly dark in there - all I have to do is lift up the towel a bit to look at the babies.

The five babies are all still healthy and I'm going to take pictures of them (and the nest) tomorrow. Mama has had enough frustration with me today I'm sure...

She seems to be calming down towards me now - a bit - as long as I'm not near the dresser.....I think the cilantro and fruit loop bribes are working.


----------



## wabbitmom12

Peg, what great news about Darla and her babies! 

I've been catching up on your blog...words can't express how sorry I am about your recent losses. Life is so unfair sometimes. PM me if you need a friendly ear. ray:


----------



## TinysMom

More updates:

Mama's nest in/under the dresser




We put a litter box in there with hay in it for Mama to snack on since she likes to spend so much time in there




And we have BABIES now...



















I'm a bit concerned about this one - he/she had gotten separated from the others




Mama and her litter/hay box




Giving mama privacy yet making it so we can get to the babies




Speaking of babies...














and mama one more time - she loves it when I put fruit loops on that ledge..


----------



## TinysMom

Also - even though the video isn't that great (or the sound 'cause I was whispering since Art was sleeping)..





and


----------



## TinysMom

*Flashy wrote: *


> I bet her wrigglies are going to be adorable. *Any bets on what the colours will turn out to be from what you have seen of them so far?
> *


I think the black one is going to be chinchilla like daddy Harry. The other dark one is brownish - so I am thinking chestnut like mama Darla. The other three?

I'm clueless. The only thing I can think of is REW - that both parents carried the "c" gene hidden and it combined - but for 60% of the litter? I mean - REW is definitely recessive - meaning both parents have to have the "c" gene show up in that baby....what are the odds of that? 

One is definitely starting to look a bit whiter than the others as far as fur goes. 

The interesting thing is - how many will be lionheads?

You see - in order to be considered a lionhead - they MUST have the mane gene.

Mama is a single mane lionhead - as is dad. 

This means there is a good chance that they won't have the mane gene. I'd have to do the genetics to figure it out (I'll do it for y'all later)...

Robin thinks we should ship out the babies to forum members so y'all have them - that way we don't have to feed them, etc. in order for the forum to enjoy them....I don't know though...I suspect these babies could wind up staying here. It just sorta depends upon some things.


----------



## TinysMom

Ok - I couldn't wait to figure out the genetics....






This is from Gail Gibbon's website:
http://www.lionheadrabbit.net/genmanegibbons.htm

Because each parent carries the Mm gene (one mane gene - one non-mane gene)....each baby has a 75% chance of being maned - and a 25% chance of being nonmaned...

To be more specific - each baby has a 25% chance of being a double mane - 50% chance of being a single maned - and 25% chance of being no-maned.


----------



## wabbitmom12

They're all just so sweet and perfect! Little wigglies, wiggle, wiggle.

It looks like mama and her babies are doing great.


----------



## TinysMom

I hesitate to post this - partly because I remember what happened with Ali and Samantha - how she took pictures - and then lost Samantha the next day or so....

Miss Bea hasn't been herself lately. She will be five in August and she's not neutered but because she has allergies, etc. that can make breathing difficult at certain times of the year - I'm hesitant to get her neutered now. Since I've been on the forum I can think of at least three does that we've lost to spaying...and they weren't as old as her.

I'm not saying I think she has cancer - I'm just aware of the fact that she could become ill and something in her eyes lately tells me she's not quite herself. I've put her on some meds because I was worried she was starting to come down w/ pneumonia.

Anyway - here are some pictures of her from yesterday. My precious girl is getting older - I hope I have many more photos ops with her - but in case I don't - I'm sharing these now.


























I think that in the next day or so - I'm going to record some of my favorite Miss Bea stories here...just to have in case something happens.

Right now she is caged and she's getting treats 3 times per day and she is starting to put weight back on...which is good because she had lost some weight. She doesn't seem too unhappy but I would like to move her to a bigger cage soon - I'm not sure if I want her in the office any more because she didn't seem happy there and she can't move to my bedroom 'cause she wants to pee on the bed... :tears2:

Anyway - here are pics of Miss Bea...my beautiful girl....and the 2nd love of Tiny's life.


----------



## wabbitmom12

It's an awful feeling, to know something isn't quite right with one of your buns, but you don't know what it is, and you're not sure what to do about it. If we wait it out, chances are other symptoms will pop up...but it might be too late by then. And we don't like to sit and do *nothing.* 

I think it's great that you are going to put your energy into photo ops and writing down Miss Bea stories. You'll be more concentrated on her the next few days, and maybe you'll get some more clues as to what is bothering her. And it will keep you busy...less time to worry.


----------



## Wabbitdad12

I hope she gets back to her sweet loveable self soon!


----------



## TinysMom

*Wabbitdad12 wrote: *


> I hope she gets back to her sweet loveable self soon!


:roflmao:


----------



## TinysMom

Just checked on the babies - three of them have ping pong tummies - two of them were underneath something and a pink one got a little bit fed (maybe) but the black one didn't.

Now - I know how to hold mama over the babies and have her give them an additional feeding...but I've never done it wtih a doe this aggressive. Art just hit the sack (he's staying up nights since he works mids)...Robin isn't up yet - so we'll probably try to do it in about 4 hours or so to let Art get some rest before we interrupt his sleep. I'm hoping that in the four hours- she'll go in and nurse those babies on her own somehow...

The black one is the one I was a bit nervous about anyway - I'm hoping she's not rejecting it...I told her that it wasn't fair to neglect the baby just cause it was gonna grow up to look like daddy. She just grunted at me and lunged.

On a different note - keep Slade in your prayers. He didn't eat his supper Thursday night and last night he got some pain meds, run time and gas meds cause I could hear his tummy or gut gurgling. I'm gonna take some pictures of him today (just in case something happens to him) - I got him to breed with Maggie May back when I got her - but just never bred them. He's such a lover. I'm about to go check on him and Miss Bea to see how they're doing...

Then - its off to the feed store....joy oh joy...


----------



## SOOOSKA

Peg Miss Bea is a Beautiful Rabbit.

I sure hope she feels better real soon.

Susan


----------



## TinysMom

First of all - 2 of the babies aren't doing as well. They didn't get to eat (or eat much) last night - as long as they stay in the nest (which we've improved) until feeding time tonight - I think they'll make it.

We tried to pick up Darla so we could get her to nurse them - she screamed and got away. It took her several minutes to calm down - and I realized that her milk wouldn't drop with her being so upset...so we're going to do the best thing for her and just hold off and see if she feeds ALL of the babies tonight. As I pointed out to Robin...she also could be rejecting them cause she knows there is something wrong with them...I don't know.

I took pictures - I need to upload them later. One of the babies is the black one - one is a pink one.

~~~~

I was worried about Slade and am still a bit worried - but I found out what was / is wrong. 

He has a lump under his jaw - about the size of a pea. Its free-moving and not attached to his jaw and it definitely feels like an abcess. We've seen this in four other rabbits before (all bucks) - its almost like they go to scratch themselves and cause an infection/abcess to develop. Sting has had it twice before. 

I put them on antibiotics and pain killers and they get over it just fine....I cried tears of relief when I realized what is wrong with Slade. (He is pretty fuzzy on his head/neck area so that is why I didn't see it before - it was when I was syringe feeding him that I saw it).

I'm keeping him on pain meds for at least 3 days - maybe four. 

One rabbit - Quincy - had this happen and it burst because we didn't catch it as early as I'd like. However - with the Pen G and pain meds - he's done fine.

I say all this to say....WOO HOO - he's gonna be ok!!!! This I can fix.

~~~~

Finally - Miss Bea. She's looking a bit more alert today - BUT - she's refusing baby food/pumpkin mix (which she normally scarfs down) and she refused banana. Then again - she was upset at being pulled out of her cage. 

I'll check her cage later to see if she ate the banana I left for her...

I guess that is pretty much it. Pictures later!


----------



## JadeIcing

I will say a prayer that things turn out well.


----------



## TinysMom

A couple of slideshows - you'll have to click on them to watch them...


----------



## TinysMom

Pictures of Slade from today:


----------



## JadeIcing

He is cute! I hope he feels better.


----------



## TinysMom

And now for an update on the babies..

ALL FIVE got fed and are looking good. One pink one didn't get as much as the others (the same one who didn't eat much the night before) and I'm wondering if there is something going on as it just isn't thriving as well. 

Also - I held the chestnut one for a bit and was rubbing its neck and it pancaked for me and sorta smiled like it was enjoying the pets. 

I'm so happy they all made it through the night ok and that they all got fed.


----------



## Sabine

I am so glad your baby bunnies are fine. Can't wait for more pictures


----------



## TinysMom

I'm leaving in a few minutes to get out the door for work and I haven't checked the babies yet - but Darla fed them earlier yesterday and when I got up at 5:30 am to run to the restroom - she was under the dresser with them. I'm assuming they're ok.

I'm a mess today - it hit me that the 22nd would be Tiny's (and Tio's) Gotcha Day anniversary....

I still want my boy back. I know it can't happen...but I want him anyway.

Oh well - off to work - I'll try to take more baby pics and other pics later today.


----------



## TinysMom

I suspect we're going to lose the smaller pink baby that isn't eating well or thriving. I'm going to have Robin check the nest in a few minutes - I checked it about 1:30 pm my time and the baby wasn't doing well....

Oh well - the other four seem pretty healthy...

I'll write more later.


----------



## Sabine

Sorry to hear about the little pink one.Maybe tings still turn roundray:


----------



## Elf Mommy

I'm sorry the little one isn't doing well. Sometimes you just know when something isn't right.  Love the little one while you can!


----------



## TinysMom

The little pink baby has a BIG PING PONG belly this morning...so I'm VERY VERY pleased!


----------



## Sabine

Oh well done pinky and well done Darla!


----------



## LuvaBun

*TinysMom wrote: *


> The little pink baby has a BIG PING PONG belly this morning...so I'm VERY VERY pleased!


:bunnydance: Oh, that's wonderful news . Darla is being such a good mommy.

Jan


----------



## TinysMom

Well - I'm sorta bummed - trying to decide if I should go ahead and post..guess I will.

Our losses continue - yesterday we found two other bunnies had passed away. One was a real shocker for me - it was Faith (aka "Faithy") from the office. 

Here she is from when she was a little girl...






She was one of the three that were born in Girly Girl's final litter (which was supposed to be our final litter).

The second one was a black buck who was quiet and shy and I have no idea why we lost him. 

~~~

Then I got an email that I didn't get a job I really wanted (I was a close contender for it). I really wanted the job - $11 per hour - 6 hours per week - on a regular basis. She is keeping my name and resume in case it doesn't work out with this person. 

~~~~~~

Now for the good news...

DARLA GAVE ME BUNCHES OF KISSES TODAY! WOO HOO! I mean - like 30 or 40 kisses while I was holding the babies. I kept waiting for her to nip me...but she didn't.

I guess that's about it - for now. I want to take pictures soon.


----------



## Elf Mommy

Oh, Peg! I'm so sorry you didn't get the job!  I know it was something you were looking forward to. I hope you're the very next person she'll call if the other person doesn't work out.

I'm sorry, also, for your losses.  Sometimes when it rains, it pours. Faith was such a beautiful bunny. I have a soft spot for black rabbits, as well, so I'm sorry you lost your boy, too!


----------



## Sabine

I am so sorry Peg, the job, the bunnies...you must feel awful. Thank God Darla and the babies are giving you some joy. Do you think it's still the food?


----------



## TinysMom

Well....the good news and the bad news.

The bad news. I went in to check on mama and the babies and we'd lost a baby..quite literally. The little chestnut baby got out of the nest and wasn't even under the towel that the nest is tucked into.

Then as I started shining the flashlight around - the baby came crawling out from the back of the dresser (he/she had gotten on the other side of the dresser). 

No - crawled isn't the right word...WADDLED is the right word.

I think you'll see what I mean...

































































































I think its safe to say that mama nursed them again this afternoon...so they're getting fed at least twice a day. (That is the good news - that they're all alive and have ping pong bellies).

A bit of bad news - one of the white babies had some green poo....BUT...I think it is cause Darla had lots of cilantro yesterday (she got to it when I laid it down and she ate the whole bunch). She had a bit of loose bowels and stuff...so today she's not having cilantro or banana or even fruit loops (and boy is she upset).

She is however chowing down on the hay...and her poops are back to normal...so I'm assuming baby will be ok.

If they turned out ok - 2 baby videos to come soon....


----------



## NZminilops

Lovely pictures of fat, happy looking babies.


----------



## Elf Mommy

Oh my gosh! I am OFFICIALLY in LOVE!


----------



## TinysMom

Now all I need is a nice camera like yours to really enjoy the pictures....which reminds me - how do you like your camera? Will we be seeing more pictures soon?


----------



## TinysMom

*Elf Mommy wrote: *


> Oh my gosh! I am OFFICIALLY in LOVE!


I must admit it - I am in love...with the chinchilla one (the bigger grayish one). The chestnut one is my second favorite (and Robin's first favorite).

The whites are adorable - and one of them in particular loves to pancake for me....but that chinchilla....I lose my heart to that coloring whenever I see it. (The only thing better than chinchilla is squirrel - which is the dilute of chinchilla).


----------



## Elf Mommy

The chinchilla one definitely BEGS to be touched! What gorgeous coloring!


----------



## TinysMom

and just for new folks who might be joining in...here are pictures of daddy...
















What really shocks me is that I might have three REW....and I didn't know that Harry carried the REW gene...


----------



## Elf Mommy

They look like little weeble wobbles!  tooo cute


----------



## LuvaBun

Oh goodness, they are adorable, and they all look healthy. Darla is doing a good job there 

Jan


----------



## TinysMom

I'm about to upload new pictures and video to this blog....I got some video of a baby dreaming it was nursing...so cute!


----------



## TinysMom

I'm uploading the videos now - but here are the pics - some of them....(I took over 75).























This is the one that is dreaming about nursing in the videos if I remember right...




"My turn to be on top now"




LOOK AT THAT EAR....to me that seems so long!




For Minda - and me....




"Did somebody say ping-pong belly? I got one!"









The chinchilla and chestnut - my two faves...but one of the REWS is becoming a fav too...









Think we're too late to do a cute picture for Valentine's Day?




We can always practice for next year!




We'll pretend we're Sooska's two REWs that are so cute together...




There always has to be one laying the opposite direction....





First video...


----------



## kherrmann3

75? That's it? lol They're so cute! :biggrin2:


----------



## JadeIcing

I think you need to keep them all!


----------



## Sabine

You are trying to kill us with uber-cuteness, are you ???!!!:inlove:


----------



## TinysMom

What do baby bunnies dream about?


----------



## TinysMom

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> I think you need to keep them all!



Yeah....right....just what I need....more bunnies.

If they're girls...they could go in the rabbitry...boys...eh....I have cages but they might have a better life with someone else.

I think I"ll just ship them all up to you Ali and let you find homes for them....


----------



## kherrmann3

Aww! Baby noms! How cute! :rofl:


----------



## JadeIcing

*TinysMom wrote: *


> *JadeIcing wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> I think you need to keep them all!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah....right....just what I need....more bunnies.
> 
> If they're girls...they could go in the rabbitry...boys...eh....I have cages but they might have a better life with someone else.
> 
> I think I"ll just ship them all up to you Ali and let you find homes for them....
Click to expand...

:shock:Rob will kill me.


----------



## Elf Mommy

awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww baby yawns and stretchies!!!!!!!!

So...have you put a mark in the ears of the REWs so you can tell them apart yet?


----------



## TinysMom

NOPE - no marks in the REW ears....I don't want to get TOO attached to them....


----------



## TinysMom

All the babies are in the nest and have big ping pong ball tummies. 

I think Darla is feeding them twice a day - somewhere during the afternoon and then again during the early morning hours. 

She's such a good mama - even if she is lunging at me and chasing me most of the time when I walk in the room.


----------



## SOOOSKA

Peg they are adorable.

I laughed when I saw the mens underware in the nest.

Susan


----------



## LuvaBun

That video is so cute. I love her/his little mouth movements, and then the big yawn and stretch at the end.

had to laugh when you touched the other one in the beginning and it kind of 'popcorned' out the way 

Jan


----------



## Elf Mommy

Well I am already attached to them  Can't see how you aren't


----------



## TinysMom

Ok - so confession time.

I am attached to them...sorta. And I can sort of tell them apart at this age because the noses are different for the two bigger ones and the runty is...well...runty.

Mama Darla is being a witch right now. She attacks me and scratches me and stuff...but she will come and eat fruit loops or banana out of my hand...


----------



## TinysMom

Here are pictures from last night - I haven't yet listened to the videos...have more uploading too.

Darla is being really strange today - I'm worried about her. She's more skittish than normal and just not quite herself.


----------



## TinysMom

I'm going to make this a quick update - no pics tonight - but I'll probably take more tomorrow.

Mama Darla is doing better - she kept lunging at me and nipping at me - only to return and give me kisses on my hand. She wants to groom me (and seems to really enjoy grooming me)- but she wants no part of me grooming her.

The babies napped with me for a couple of hours today - they were in their bowl and I was holding it close to my head. One of the babies (REW #2 cause it is the smaller of the two big ones - the one that was dreaming of nursing) kept climbing out of the bowl to come to my face. First he/she tried to nurse off my lips..then started kissing / licking my lips - then tried to stick his/her head in my mouth. I kept putting the baby back...it kept coming to me.

NO FAIR! I'm only supposed to be in love with the chinchilla baby....not a REW too!

I was thinking if the baby is a girl I might name her Sasqawagea (spelling?) for the Indian woman who helped Lewis & Clark w/ their exploration - if a boy - perhaps Marco Polo. I don't know. All I know is that little one will climb out of the bowl to come see me....brave little critter.

Now - the babies are 10 days old - which means their eyes should open soon. So - here's a little contest...the winner gets to claim they're right...no prize really.

Which baby will open its eyes first? Chinchilla baby? Chestnut baby? REW #1 (fattest one), REW #2 (who nurses in their dreams), Runty REW #3?

When will their eyes be open? I check twice a day - morning and evening. Will it be Saturday? Sunday? Monday? At which check will I see open eyes?

Will there be more than one baby with its eyes open? If so...who?

Will the baby make it out of the nest before I find out it has opened its eyes?

I'll keep y'all updated. Let the predictions begin....


----------



## TinysMom

Well...somebunny does have their eyes open....but I'll wait and share it later since we don't have any guesses.....

So far - its just one bunny....


----------



## kherrmann3

I will guess the little brown one.  My second guess is the little gray one.


----------



## Sabine

Is it the chinchilla?


----------



## TinysMom

And now for something totally different - I got pictures of Sasha and Millie today...

Sasha is a German Shepherd mix and Millie is a Border Collie mix. Millie is my favorite - but you'd think it was Sasha by the number of photos and how photogenic she is...














































I'm also posting this in the off-topic area...


----------



## Elf Mommy

The dogs are adorable! I guess it's the Explorer Bunny who opened his/her eyes first!


----------



## LuvaBun

Aww Peg, your dogs are gorgeous. I love how they, and the cat, are all standing next to the 'Attack Rabbit' sign - like they are daring the rabbit to come and get them 

Jan


----------



## TinysMom

Ok - I have to show off the front yard too....I think the pictures came out so pretty...

The third picture shows why I fell in love with the house (other than the kitchen - which I love)....the walkway and front porch area..


----------



## TinysMom

First of all - Darla's new nestbox...































And Darla trying to get into the fruit loops bag to serve herself. I took these yesterday (Saturday is laundry day and I'd stripped my bed...).


----------



## kherrmann3

Aww! Doggies! AND baby bunnies! This thread has everything to get me through my day!


----------



## TinysMom

I think if you look carefully - you can see the open eyes in this first video - although I didn't see it when I took it...





But then....





Its REW baby #1 - the biggest one - that I rarely talk about....


----------



## kherrmann3

Darn it! Both of my guesses were wrong! Oh, well! They're still redonkulously cute!


----------



## Sabine

Is that the one that climbed out of the nest at the start and almost got lost?


----------



## wabbitmom12

Ohhh, cuteness overload!!

They are starting to do "real" bunny things, like grooming themselves and scratching with the big back feetz. So sweet!!


----------



## Bassetluv

> I must admit it - I am in love...with the chinchilla one (the bigger grayish one). The chestnut one is my second favorite (and Robin's first favorite).



Ohhhhhh....as soon as I saw him(?) my heart just melted! Of course all baby bunnies are adorable, but this one really stands out to me. So sweet!!:inlove:


----------



## TinysMom

I'll share about bunnies in a bit - but first - I'm sitting here with tears streaming down my face - just bawling my eyes out at a song. I thought about posting it in off-topic - for those who are adopted - but I didn't want to get into a whole "pro-life / pro-abortion" debate there (or in here).

So I'm gonna just post it here - for those of you who I know follow my blog. 

As many of you know - I'm adopted. My birthmom is 14 years older than me - and did not get pregnant by her choice in actions. 

I've lost touch with her and been thinking about her for a bit - I think this song is pushing me to contact her again and check in.....but anyway - here it goes.

If you're adopted - or know someone who is adopted....have the tissues handy - you may need them.

http://www.lloydmarcus.net/Audio/LloydMarcus/Hello Mom Lloyd Marcus.mp3


----------



## irishbunny

Aw that's quite sad about your birth mother, that song is pretty.


----------



## TinysMom

Its amazing the difference a couple of days can make in the life of a bunny.

These were 3 of the 6 videos I took last night at about 11:30 pm....Photobucket is giving me fits with the other three...


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears

WOW the baby's are big, they just keeping getting cuter and cuter by the day. How's darla doing?


----------



## TinysMom

Robin & I went to the feed store today to mark in the ears of the baby bunnies if they were girls or boys. (We use a marker - we don't tattoo them). There were 12 or 13 of them there if I remember right...three of them needed some extra care and medication (one had sort of greenish stools that were a bit runny). 

So we brought them home - FOR NOW - with a cage from the feed store.

They are Alpha - all black, Beta - black with a white dot on the nose, and Gamma - chestnut ...

Beta and Gamma






All three - complete with an expensive :biggrin2: bunny toy that they love already!





Even at this age - Gamma knows how to let me know she disapproves..





Robin's chart posted on the top of the cage (calendar) reminding me when we should be done w/ treatments so the rabbits can be RETURNED...





Gamma keeps trying to get out the cage (a dog kennel) and she can get out except for her back hips and stuff...so then she tries to wrap herself around another bar to get back in....I sure hope she learns soon that she can't get out.


----------



## kherrmann3

Aww! Such cuties! :bunnyheart


----------



## TinysMom

When Art came home from work this morning -Darla's babies were running around in their cage and the chinchilla one even did a couple of binkies while I was watching. It was so cute...

The feed store fosters are doing good this morning too. I may be bringing more home after talking to someone else - I need to talk to Justin. It looks like they're going to be needing shots for a month.....now to find more space in case Justin wants me to bring others home to treat too...

Gotta run - have a book reset today to do in Dollar General.


----------



## kherrmann3

*TinysMom wrote: *


> When Art came home from work this morning -Darla's babies were running around in their cage and the chinchilla one even did a couple of binkies while I was watching. It was so cute...


At that size, they probably look more like popcorn popping than binkies! :biggrin2:


----------



## TinysMom

Videos to come later - but for now...


----------



## TinysMom

And now...for something COMPLETELY different (to quote Monty Python)...



































Zeus used to climb in the garage and I told Alicia the other day that I think he must've hurt himself because he hasn't climbed in over 3 months now. I noticed when I picked him up (against his will) that he may have hurt his back end a bit - I'm sending some more detailed pictures to BlueGiants since she breeds flemmies to see what she thinks and I may send them to a couple of other people. 

He still is able to hop around fine and I don't have the funds right now for a vet visit - particularly since he appears to be ok - just maybe has a slight disability now. You may notice it in the videos when I upload them later.


----------



## Sabine

Oh, wow, Zeus reminds me so much of my new bun Oskar. oskar is an Angora/Lop cross. What breed/cross?is \Zeus?


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears

*I'll take them ALL!! :faint: There getting so big and CUTE.:inlove:

TinysMom wrote:*


>


----------



## TinysMom

Well - after talking to Pam Nock, Blue Giants and Randy (ra7751) - it looks like I need to start setting aside some money for a vet visit for Zeus. He needs X-rays and while he can wait a month or so for them (while I set aside the money) - he may have the start of arthritis....or there could be something else going on.

I'm trying hard to not be afraid...


----------



## Elf Mommy

Oh no!!! I hope he's ok!


----------



## TinysMom

Here are Zeus' videos...

Minda - I really hope he is ok too. No matter what it is - we'll get him some help and he'll live as long as he can have a good life. I figure he's about 3 years old already and I knew when we got him that I wouldn't have as long with him as with a baby bunny....

Honestly - if it wasn't for the fact that he sorta looks funky from a certain angle - you wouldn't really notice it.


----------



## Bo B Bunny

My boy!! I hope he didn't hurt himself! and I hope it's nothing but he doesn't want to climb now!! 
Give him kisses for me!


----------



## Elf Mommy

It's really hard to tell from the videos since he just wanted to sit and look cool


----------



## TinysMom

Who will be the first baby bunny to make it out of the nest?

WE HAVE A WINNER....

[align=left]*Art woke up tonight (he works mids) to find a baby running around the room. He captured it and brought it out to Robin who held it for a bit. Then I took some pictures.

So the question is....who made it out of the cage first?

Your choices:

*[align=center]
*Chestnut baby who looks like mama*
*Chinchilla baby who looks like daddy*
*REW baby #1 who is the biggest REW*
*REW baby #2 who loves to explore and stick its head in things*
*REW baby #3 - aka Runty*
[align=center]*I will post the winner tomorrow afternoon!*
[/align][/align][/align]


----------



## TinysMom

I just posted this in the main forum - but I want to remember it in my blog too....

Some might say this goes in the behavior section - but I just have to share about it here.

One of the things I miss most about Tiny - was his kisses. The last few months before he died - he would climb into my lap (or sleep at my feet) and give me tons and tons of bunny kisses. If he sensed I was upset - it was kisses for mommy.

GingerSpice would occasionally kiss me - but she preferred to pee on me. 

After Tiny died - I went quite a while without that supply of kisses. Miss Bea lived in our bedroom for a bit and she would sometimes jump up on the bed and give kisses for no real reason. Unfortunately - she also started peeing on Art's side of the bed - and so she had to be moved to another room. There went my kisses. :nerves1

Then Liberty got ill for a few months and that little doe had a complete turnaround in personality. I used to be almost afraid to feed her because she would charge me and growl at the food scoop. 

I've always talked about Minnie Pearl being the doe from Hades - but that was because she was scared and afraid - so she charged to defend herself.

But Liberty? I was convinced she charged out of pure meanness...I used to think she was mean to the bone.

Till she got ill....and I started holding her (because she had to be held sometimes) - and she turned into not just a cuddler (like Minnie) but a KISSER. Man - that little doe would sit in my lap and give me kisses for half an hour at a time if I'd keep my hands where she could get to them. If I moved them - she'd start kissing my pants...my shirt...whatever she could.

As many of you know - when I went home to Maine to visit my mom - I lost both Minnie - and the Liberty. The night Art called me to tell me she'd passed (and I cried for over 3 hours after mom went to bed) - I had been planning to tell Art & Robin to bring Liberty to the airport to see me when I came in. I'd been so long without bunny kisses and was so stressed from my visit with my mom...I wanted to see Liberty again. (Art did buy a stuffed bunny and bring it for me to hold on the way home).

Well tonight I sat on the floor with Darla-mouse - our foster who had five babies. While I was gone - Robin got her to stop being so afraid of people and come for fruit loops...but over the last week or 10 days - Darla has started not only eating out of my hand - but giving me kisses. (She wants fruit loops first if I have them - then she'll kiss me).

She's also started pancaking as she asks for pets and ear rubs and I'm saying the terms as I give her a pet or an ear rub so she learns the words. 

I couldn't help but cry tonight as I petted her and got kisses for almost half an hour. 

It feels like I've come complete circle somehow - from Tiny - my gentle giant who loved me and kissed me to encourage me - to yet another "mean" doe (who was really scared of people to be honest with you) - and she is starting to love me for me - and give me kisses.

Sometimes I don't feel worthy of her trust and love - but you know what? Life has taught me to get all the bunny kisses I can....while I can. 

I want to encourage those of you with difficult bunnies - it takes time - and it takes effort - and not all bunnies are "kissy". But you can build a good relationship with your bunny if you try and take time.

I never ever thought I'd bond with Darla...at least not like this....but I have.


----------



## kherrmann3

I will take the 2nd REW.


----------



## SOOOSKA

Oh Peg, aren't Bunny Kisses just the best. Buttercup is a real smoocher. We get the odd kiss from Daisy Mae, other than them we get NONE from the other 4.

Susan 

PS

Your babies are adorable.

S


----------



## TinysMom

I have two more bunny stories to tell very quickly - then I need to upload the picture of our winner to my computer.

Last night I locked the cage so that the babies couldn't get out during the night. Of course...the problem with that is that mama nurses about 4 am....

I woke up a little after 3 am to see the babies trying to climb the walls of the cage and mama sitting beside the cage munching on some hay. So I figured I'd open the door.

Super hilarious mistake...

One baby kept getting out of the cage and going for mama. She'd let it try to nurse for a couple of minutes and then move away. Then the baby would run back into the cage - where the others smelled mama all over it.

The first couple of times - the others would flop on their backs and try to get under the baby and nurse from the baby since the baby smelled like mama and milk.

So then the baby would take off - run back out of the cage - find mama - try to nurse again - and repeat the whole cycle. This happened at least four or five times before I had to get some more sleep...

So this morning - Robin made a NIC pen to put around the cage - so we can leave the cage door open and the babies can get in and out - but still stay enclosed and away from mama.

Only no one told this third baby that it was supposed to stay IN the pen area. So it was sitting out sort of by mama a little while ago - when I went to put it back in - it fell out of my hands (but appears to be ok even if it got the wind knocked out of it). 

So those are my baby stories....I'll share the identities in just a little while.


----------



## TinysMom

Ok...so it is time to tell which baby is in which story up above.

Who was the first baby completely out of the cage and NIC panels (the third story) earlier today? 

THE CHESTNUT baby

Which baby kept climbing out during the early morning hours and trying to nurse off Mama and then bouncing back into the cage?

REW #2 - aka Diego if its a boy

And which baby was the very first one to be caught outside of the cage.....


----------



## SOOOSKA

Oh My Gosh Peg, that baby is just too darn cute.

You are so lucky to have little babies, I'm so jealous.

Susan


----------



## TinysMom

[align=center]




[/align]


----------



## TinysMom

I woke up this morning to find Darla hiding from a REW baby who was out of the cage and running around. 

Later on another one got out - and she jumped up on top of their cage....

Mama is getting pretty frustrated with the babies now on a regular basis...


----------



## TinysMom

As many of you who read the infirmary know - I lost Miss Bea Friday morning at about 3:30 am. I'm not handling it well and to be honest with you - I'm sick and tired of handling deaths well. It was like losing my last tie to Tiny.

I'm going to be doing her Rainbow Bridge thread this weekend and a couple of other things. 

I will try to update my blog with baby pictures and videos of Darla's babies in the next week or so - I'm sorry I've let it go so long. But right now - I have no heart for anything. I don't want to celebrate life - I feel too tinged by death.

I'm sorry because I feel like I've let y'all down....I'll post when I can.


----------



## kherrmann3

:hug:


----------



## TinysMom

A very quick update....we just checked the babies (which I'm horrible at being able to check at this age) - and I suspect we have four girls and a boy.

Also - the chestnut is taking on more of the lionhead characteristics and the others are looking more like mama.

Oh - the boy is the chin....of course.


----------



## TinysMom

I just got done making these on Snapfish and ordered them...

Poster





Mug


----------



## JadeIcing

*hugs*


----------



## Sabine

Peg, I am so sorry about your recent losses. I don't even know what to say....


----------



## TinysMom

I have GOT to share pictures with you soon....so someone needs to kick my butt if I don't share some in the next 48 hours or so - ok? I may need to charge my camera battery first.

We're starting to really play more with the babies - as they'll let us. They're showing different personalities...

I'm thinking of calling Runty "Echo" from the tv show Dollhouse. She is a leader (in her own way) of trying to escape the pen and she's just an independent little thing.

Chinchilla is tenatively being called "Chin_Victor" since he was used to hearing us call him Chin. Victor is another character on Dollhouse.

The Chestnut baby is currently being called "Chessie-Sierra" after Sierra on the same show. Sierra is more of a...scared character - very much introverted compared to the others. It definitely fits the Chessie's personality. Chessie seems a bit...learning disabled (notice - I did NOT say STUPID). What Chessie lacks in brains - she makes up for in adorable looks.

The other two REWS aren't named yet. Diego may become Adele - watching the personality and want to make sure she is a girl. The last girl...hmm...maybe November or Tango - the other two females on the show. Not sure.

Anyway - I'll try to get pics soon.


----------



## Sabine

*frantically searches for "kicking butt" icon*


----------



## TinysMom

Just recording my signature line for this week as I celebrate Miss Bea's life on her Rainbow Bridge thread.

~~~~~~~~~~
Celebrating Miss Bea's Life This Week


----------



## TinysMom

I was playing around for a bit with my first picture I ever saw of Miss Bea - and had to share it here...


----------



## TinysMom

Darla had an unintended date today when we brought Zeus into the bedroom for pictures on the bed (along with nail trimmings and meds).

Video and more information to come later - but for now...


----------



## TinysMom

So....did anyone find that "kicking butt" emoticon?

If not...I can just take my videos and leave...right?

Oh alright...since you asked nicely...

In the last one - I'm in a skirt but have my fat legs covered up by a blanket - unfortunately - I didn't realize my top was up a bit and showing my belly.

DUH.





















I forget which video it is in - but in one of them we burst out laughing because a baby went off the edge of the bed. Art made our bed but it is a bit longer than the mattress - so on the foot end we have about 3" or so of space that if I don't keep blocked - a baby can fall down onto the board under the mattress- and then jump down onto the floor from there....and that is what one did.


----------



## TinysMom

So - back to Zeus and Darla's "date".

Zeus got brought up on the bed (with a bunch of fruit loops to entice him to stay and not jump down) - and Darla noticed him.

The rest...well...we'll let you see...


----------



## polly

Hope you keeping that chin baby Peg  nothing better than a chin


----------



## TinysMom

A couple of cute short stories...

First of all - I went into the bedroom to take a nap this morning and couldn't find the chin baby. I didn't think much of it - there are lots of places to hide. 

I woke up from my nap - saw the chin's butt and said, 'oh good...there's the chin baby.."

The chin turned around and looked up at me as if to say, "Did you want me?"

I was shocked it recognized that we'd been calling it 'chin' for so long...

~~~~

Secondly - Darla is a THIEF...an absolute THIEF.

Not only has she stolen my heart (and she stole kisses last night - well - gave Art kisses while I wasn't in the room and he was trying to sleep)...but she stole part of my sub!

Seriously - I was going to give her some lettuce and she took it - then she went back to grab what I thought would be more lettuce hanging out the side - only she grabbed ham! Oh well - she ate and came back - only to steal MORE HAM. 

I told her "no - bad girl.." and handed her some lettuce.

I then put my sandwich down to read my book (I was sitting up on the bed) when she started coming to take chunks of bread from it - and she took several chunks before I noticed).

I'm telling you - she's a thief...what will she try to steal next?

(Oh - I tried to offer her a craisin so I could get my sub away from her and she stole another hunk of the bread and took off running).


----------



## Elf Mommy

*Sabine wrote: *


> *frantically searches for "kicking butt" icon*


how's this?


----------



## Elf Mommy

Actually, I quite like this one, too....the bunnies will GET YOU if you don't post! And yes...I know you already did, but I like it anyway.


----------



## TinysMom

I'm hesitant to post this - but is been two days and we haven't seen her when we call her even with bananas so we're cleaning out her area of the garage where she hides out...

:cry1::cry1::cry1::cry1:
















I'm about to go move around about 30 boxes or so from Leona's nook - I always insist on seeing the girls once every 36-48 hours since sometimes they don't get along and a girl will hide for a bit.

I know - almost without a shadow of a doubt - we'll find she's passed.


----------



## Elf Mommy

Oh, Peg....I'm so sorry  I hope she's ok and just hiding out!


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears

Oh Peg. I hope that she is just hiding out. You had enough heart ache and you don't need more.
ray: She's just fine.


----------



## TinysMom

Robin & I moved a bunch of stuff and we could not find her. We are going to have to wait until this weekend when Art can help us lift things most likely.

This will probably sound bad...but I can't "smell" her (and it has been above 70 degrees).

It is possible that she is not eating at her normal feeding spot and is eating where the others eat (but waits till they're sleeping). 

The last time I "lost" a doe like this - she was missing for 10 days or so (Sapphira) - I found out she'd made it from the living room (where she was having playtime) to living underneath a rabbits cage (in the litter pan that pulls out underneath). She was weak and dehydrated a bit - we think she'd been up there for like 2 of those 10 days (its a long story) - but she was fine - we got her hydrated - fed her hay and severely limited her pellets till we saw some decent poops and she made a good recovery.

So I am going to believe - for now - that Leona is hiding out.....but I'm still worried about her.

I'll keep you updated as we find out more.

By the way - my situation with the garage may sound bad - but honestly - the four rabbits that live out there love it. They have boxes to hide behind and furniture to hide behind and in....and they climb (Zeus doesn't anymore - mainly Leona and Splash climb nowadays) and its like "rabbit heaven" for them.

We watch for them all every day and we make sure we see Splash and Leona at least every 36-48 hours since Tibba is a witch and will sometimes chase them. Still yet - they would be unhappy anywhere else.....

In addition - Zeus loves having a harem of women to rotate his snuggle time with...


----------



## Flashy

I hope you find her soon.


----------



## Flashy

Any news on Leona?


----------



## TinysMom

I believe Leona has passed - if you could see the garage - you would understand why I say it is going to take us until Saturday to look for her. I can't move many of the things in the area where she played.

I've been meaning to clean the garage for months...this is a horrible way to motivate me to do so.

She has not come for food or bananas or treats.

We have seen the other three - on a fairly regular basis - and Splash is fairly upset that we disturbed much of her regular play area - so she comes out almost as soon as I say her name so that I won't mess around with her stuff more.


----------



## irishbunny

Oh God I hope you find her soon! Fingers crossed she'll be alive, I hope she isn't stuck somewhere.


----------



## TinysMom

I am sorry if I gave you the impression she could be "stuck" - its hard to explain without actually seeing the garage.

The number of places she could have hidden is phenomenal - she was a climber and we have climbed on top of things to look for her too. We have also moved a bunch of stuff....

But things aren't in there in such a way that she would get stuck in something - at least not that we can think of (Art & I have discussed it).

But it is going to mean locking up the other three and opening up the garage door and pulling stuff out onto the driveway. It is going to be a fairly long process to go through stuff in the garage....

I have some other reasons for suspecting she might have passed....I won't go into them here or now. Part of it is that she just didn't seem quite like herself the last time I saw her....but when I went to grab her - she took off. Considering the number of sudden deaths we've had due to feed or a virus or something...I guess I'm just telling myself that the worst happened. 

We are now mixing 6 types of food together - we bought 3 more brands at TSC yesterday. I gave all the rabbits extra food yesterday so if they didn't like the new brand (or the old brands) - they'd get enough to eat. 

I am thinking about writing about yesterday in a bit - I haven't decided yet. I'm still pretty upset (I saw baby bunnies at TSC). 

The good news is - Darla is doing good and one of her babies has learned to jump on top of the cage we were using for a nestbox.

Last night when I went to bed - Darla jumped on the foot of the bed and started giving me kisses on my feet and ankles. 

I guess that is it for now. I will update y'all about Leona as soon as I know - but honestly - given what has been happening here lately and the fact she won't come even for banana and her banana was untouched for 2 days....I do think we lost her. I've tried hard to get into where her hidey spaces are....I moved things around (w/ Robin) to the point I pulled my back.


----------



## Sabine

Oh, Peg, I am so sorry you aren't able to find her. Still hoping she'll be alright or if it came to the worst that she has passed peacefullyray:


----------



## TinysMom

I hope I don't sound uncaring about her - I truly do. 

I guess with the losses I've had - I'm numb. I need Art's help to move things and can't do much on my own or even w/ Robin's help.

About Darla's babies - turns out we have two girls and three boys. More later....


----------



## kherrmann3

It sounds like you are having a terrible time! :hug: I am sorry about all of your recent losses. Being that you have a cute little nest of puffy babies, you should try and occupy yourself with them when you are feeling down. It might make you smile to watch their little antics, and if you smile, you'll feel better.


----------



## TinysMom

I just posted this in both Tiny & Miss Bea's Rainbow Bridge threads - for those who like this - there are more "crossing the bridge" stories in Tiny's RB thread - I started writing them as therapy for myself last year.

~~~~

I promise I will do the next installment in Miss Bea's story in just a bit tonight - but first - this is the beginning to the story of Miss Bea crossing over the Rainbow Bridge. I'm cross-posting it in Tiny's thread since so many of the Rainbow Bridge stories are told in that thread.....and I'm seriously trying to think if I should do them as a book. (I wish I had even a hint of artistic talent like Minda or others on here...).

~~~~~~

Miss Bea laid on the bed - trying to be quiet. Mama just fell asleep a few minutes ago after trying to take care of her and watch over her...she needed to be quiet and let mama sleep.

But she heard that voice again, "Cross over Miss Bea....cross the bridge and come to me. Let go and you won't hurt any more...".

Miss Bea couldn't cross yet - mama needed her. She tried to lay still...then she fell out of New Hope's basket and it hurt so bad - even though she was laying on her most favorite place - mama's bed. She started to cry - she couldn't stay silent anymore.

Mama sat up and came near for her - yelling - no - screaming really for Robin to come as quickly as possible.

Miss Bea opened her eyes once more and looked up. In between her cries she said, 'You....you came for me? It was your voice I heard..."

"Yes Miss Bea....come cross the bridge and let's binky together...."

Miss Bea looked at mama one more time and headed for the light - her new life was about to start.

~~~~~~~~~~~~

24 hours earlier

Samantha sat under Tiny's favorite tree while she watched him pace back and forth in the grass. Every few steps, he'd stop and thump. He'd look off in the distance and then thump again. Then he'd start pacing.

She loved this rabbit - she really did. She'd heard all about him during her time on earth - heard how he was called the BunFather....and was privileged to not only meet him - but become one of his inner circle of confidants once he adjusted to crossing the bridge.

She knew she wasn't his favorite - and she knew she'd always have to share him with GingerSpice and that there would be others who would come to join them. She still laughed whenever she heard Ginger nagging him about hanging out those "bimbo bunnies". She knew those binbos weren't Ginger's real threat...and she knew that someday GingerSpice would have to lay aside her role of "first love" and share Tiny once again.

But still yet - Samantha cherished every minute she spent with Tiny. In their talks - she'd learned so much - about love - about life - about people. She'd also taught him a lot - about how there was a season and a place for everything. She shared with him the things her mama had always said - about how people (and bunnies) enter our lives for a season and that there are times when we need to be willing to let go and move on.

Samantha was pleased that the others had let her in on this day - although she knew that the BunFather would be angry with her later on. Still yet, she cared for him and she knew that what must be done...must be done. So her job was to keep him busy ... until the right moment. She was to be near him - to listen to him - and to keep him away from the stream. She also knew - when the time came - she would need to be ready for his wrath...but even then - she knew he could never stay angry for long.

"Tiny...come sit beside me for a bit. You're wearing a path in the grass."

"Samantha...I'm not going to sit - I'm not going to stay here. I've got to figure out what is happening. Why did Buck take me off the team for 2 days? Why did Puck mess up my work area and run off with some sort of pictures and where has GingerSpice taken off to? The last I saw her - she was crying - and then she went to see Buck - and I haven't seen her since. I promised to give up the bimbettes for a week...surely she's not still jealous about the other night?"


----------



## kherrmann3

If it helps, just remember that they are waiting for you at the Bridge. They want you to enjoy yourself and give yourself to other critters. They will always hold a special place in your heart, but hearts are big, and there is always more room. They will get you back when you meet them at the Rainbow Bridge. It may be a long time until you get there, but they are waiting for you. 

:hug: :hug: :hug:


----------



## JadeIcing

Peg all I can say is what is meant to be is meant to be.


----------



## TinysMom

Can you find the hidden bunny butt?





















Mama





I get kisses....




Baby video


----------



## TinysMom

I have been debating about sharing these photos since I took them on 3/22/09. Some might enjoy them - others might want to flame me for them....what to do?

I decided to share them - after I share the backstory.

When I was breeding - I ran out of cages. I temporarily put a few does on the floor for a couple of nights - only to find out that they really enjoyed having their freedom. When I went to cage them later on - they were very unhappy and I started discovering just how social rabbits can be and how much they enjoy the company of others.

So I allow my "mild-tempered" does to live together on the floor in the rabbitry. The room is something like 10X12 and they have something like 4X8 fenced in on the back porch where they can play. They have three dog kennels (one of which has a shelf in it) - plus they can sleep under a wooden shelf that holds cages - plus most of the bottom cages are empty. 

The does all have their own "friends" and you will usually find the same does hanging out together in the same places all the time. When I put down supper - they usually have particular spots they each run to - and it is a spot they have chosen - usually near their friends.

On the day that I took these photos - Robin had strewn hay all over the floor - I mean literally - covering the floor and cages and stuff. She wanted to let them have a bunch of fun (which they did) and we actually left the hay on the floor for a couple of days. (The floor is tile). 

You're going to see some hair and stuff in the backs of some of the cages from molts - and lots of dust (remember - I live in SW Texas). This is part of why I was hesitant to share the photos.

However - please remember - the does are free roaming and they can pick and choose where they want to hang out...ok?

Somebunny sure is comfortable...she's outside one of the dog kennels and in front of a cage...






Acacia shares a litter box with another doe 




U.B. (for Miss Bea's daughter "Ugly Bunny") and Kiwi share the shelf in one of the dog kennels




This little girl loves to sit under the shelf - all the time!




One of the dog kennels - you can see one of the grumpier bunnies in the back




A closeup of the front bunny in the picture above




Two bunnies outside on the porch




Maggie May doesn't really have friends and is a loner - but she hates being caged because she goes out on the porch almost all the time the door is open...




Awww..this is comfy




"You can kiss my bunny butt" - Sundae (on the left) tells her daughter - on the right. They're in a double-wide cage that sits up off the floor on a shelf...




This is the dog kennel that has the shelf in it - you can sorta see Kiwi's white fur up on the shelf. See all the hair I talked about? Good thing I'm cleaning out the rabbitry this weekend and dealing with this...the fur and dust can build up quickly if I'm not vigilant....




This just kind of shows you how some of them hang out on the floor - and others in cages, etc. 




Popcorn doesn't like the camera...




I was taking photos and the girl on the right wasn't getting her picture taken - so she made sure to jump in and look at me and make sure she got in some pictures....




The REW is Acacia...she is pretty much the matron of the rabbitry does. Right now she's fighting stasis and some other issues - I don't know if she'll make it and its breaking my heart. If she passes....it will be very interesting to see who takes over as the dominant doe....but I'm praying she doesn't pass. She is 4 years old now.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears

Those are lovely photo's of your bunnies.
I hope Acacia pulls threw, you don't need more heart break any time soon. :bunnyhug:


----------



## Sabine

Looks like bunny heaven to me. Can't see anything objectionable in the pictures just loads of happy bunnies


----------



## kherrmann3

"Messy" place by people standards... but AWESOME PLAY-PLACE FOR BUNNIES! They all look so happy there! This is a rabbit forum, why would we think your place is unsuitable for them? We know you take excellent care of all your fur-babies!


----------



## TinysMom

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> "Messy" place by people standards... but AWESOME PLAY-PLACE FOR BUNNIES! They all look so happy there! This is a rabbit forum, why would we think your place is unsuitable for them? We know you take excellent care of all your fur-babies!



Thanks for understanding. Yes - they do seem very happy although they are disturbed this morning because daddy has been cleaning their porch and moving around some cages to clean and stuff...and that always bothers them. 

Once a girl is moved to the floor to become a floor-bunny - it means we have a commitment to her that she will live the rest of her life here and as long as she behaves herself - she gets to be free-roaming on the floor.

We regularly treat for mites and fleas to prevent any problems (today is the day) and we frequently pick up the girls just to check them over.

Now - this isn't a perfect situation - sometimes there are fights. When that happens - usually the one that knows she'll lose will run away upon first being chased. Sometimes however - if I am around - I'll find out who is causing problems and I will cage them in an empty cage for 2-3 days. I know this sounds funny - but I will first hold them and talk to them about their behavior and tell them to be good - sometimes I'll let them back on the floor and watch them. But if they continue to be bad - they get caged for a bit. Usually - if I check them at that time - I'll see by their privates that they are wanting to breed.

In the springtime we'll see "mounting parties" where one girl mounts another - but then a third girl mounts the first one who is mounting and on and on it goes...each one trying to mount someone else to show them what they want. It is hilarious - but not something I'd feel comfortable taking a picture of or posting.

The main thing I worry about with the girls living like this is if someone were to get a contagious disease. But even with the deaths we've had recently - would you believe that NONE of them were from my girls on the rabbitry floor - and they make up about 1/2 of my herd? 

When we do have a death on the floor - I will sometimes find the other does sitting around the dead doe - waiting for me to find her. Oftentimes - she's been groomed a lot too. Sometimes - the does even seem to mourn.

Letting the does live like this does take a lot of work as far as sweeping every day and keeping the floor pretty clean (hence I only took pictures of it when Robin covered it with hay). 

Well - I'm off to work on the rabbitry in a bit - I am going to take a brush to the cages and sweep away the dust and stuff that has built up on the hair from the bunnies molting.

Oh - and Acacia is still with us. She isn't doing well - but still with us.


----------



## Spring

Those pictures are so adorable! (Can a few of those does come and teach Pebbles proper bunny social skills? )

I love seeing groups of bunnies interact, so sweet. Even with my trio, you can see just how happy being smoooshed with other bunnies makes some.

Definitely looks like some content bunny-o's!


----------



## TinysMom

It is hilarious to watch them live like this - because some of them definitely have "best friends" and hang out together and visit other bunnies at their spots - others might be loners but they have THEIR spot (sometimes an empty cage) and they will defend it if another bunny jumps in. One girl - Minnie Pearl's daughter Foxy...has an end cage that is HERS. She will let three or four particular does in her cage at supper time (and they often get fed ahead of the girls on the floor by a couple of minutes) - but it is only CERTAIN does she lets in. Others...she chases off.

I wish I'd taken a picture of Puck's daughter Puckina - she has about three or four places she goes to hang out and she will hang out with several different does - but she's not "Best buddies" with anyone.

UB is another funny one to watch. She's spend days and days hanging out on the shelf in the dog kennel - then she'll spend a day or two with some does in another cage - and sometimes she'll try to spend most of the day outside. She has no predictable pattern to what she does.

Right now Art is putting out water bottles in there and the does are just waiting for him to get done. They're very frustrated by all the changes - although a bottom cage just got opened up again (it got filled earlier this week when we pulled some cages for emergency cleaning)...

One stack of three cages just got removed - the one bun in the top cage got moved back into the cages we moved for emergency cleaning (Art wiped down the walls behind them too, etc). So now the girls have more open space - and they're not quite sure what to do with it.

I may go outside today and take a video of the girls coming outside to play since the back porch doesn't look as bad as it did. They love having the option of going outside when it is cool enough.

Anyway - I just thought I'd share the pictures. Obviously - you didn't see all the girls - the pictures I had of Aggie didn't turn out good at all and I didn't get Puckina and there were other girls I just couldn't get good shots of...

But you got to see a lazy day in the rabbitry...


----------



## TinysMom

I forgot to add because I'm sure some are wondering - we use a dog watering thingy for the rabbits so they have lots of water. I want to say it holds 5 gallons and gets filled every day....I know it is pretty heavy.

I'm trying to figure out which three bunnies to move in from the office....since I now have three empty cages. 

Two are side by side - so I might put Triad and Angela side by side in those...and then one is next to Mischief so I might find a girl bunny to put beside him....decisions...decisions...


----------



## RexyRex

Those are great pictures, it looks like the bunnies are having a blast!!


----------



## TinysMom

Yesterday we treated all of the floor bunnies for fleas (Advantage) and ear mites (Ivermectin) - as preventitive treatments. They all got checked over quickly too - one or two need some follow up attention for minor things and a few need some nail trimmings.

I took pictures of each doe too - it was hilarious. I am not going to show them here - but some does you see Robin's hand on the head and then the rabbit's body - but you can't tell who is who. 

Jackie screamed when we picked her up - for about 45 seconds. It not only scared us - it scared all the other rabbits too....

What really shocked me was that Minnie Pearl's daughter Foxy didn't rip us apart like normal. I think I am going to check her over again and make sure she's ok!

Oh - on a sad note - RIP Leona (she passed peacefully I think) - and RIP Acacia. 

I need to finish Miss Bea's life story later today for her RB thread...


----------



## kherrmann3

I'm sorry you lost Leona and Acacia.  Binky free, little ones. :rainbow:


----------



## TinysMom

I do have to share - Art went to pick up Acacia after she'd passed...and she peed all over his pants...got him good.

I'm sorry she passed - but after all the times GingerSpice used to pee on me (and not Art) - I couldn't help but laugh.....


----------



## TinysMom

I cried myself to sleep last night....Darla had jumped up on the bed and kept giving me kisses - a ton of kisses. Then she'd pancake down and beg for pets.

I spent about half an hour petting her - I'd keep saying, "Darla...mama has to get some sleep" only to have her either kiss me again or pancake again for more pets. Then she'd look up at me as if to say, "Just a bit more...please mama?"

So why did I cry myself to sleep? Well - she has the heart and soul of a flemish in her little body....and is truly so loving that I am amazed. 

She is so totally my heart bunny - and I am so much her "heart human" that it is pathetic.

Other than Tiny and Miss Bea - she is the first rabbit to really be loving to me without having to be sick and "need" me too.

But I cried myself to sleep because I know that at some point - I will lose her too - and my heart will be broken beyond what I have experienced now - or at least to the same point.

I love her as much as I loved Tiny...and New Hope...and GingerSpice...and Miss Bea....and yes, even Puck (who I was a bit jealous of cause Art loved him so much). 

So its gonna hurt like h*ll when she passes away somewhere in the future....hopefully not for many many years.

But I decided - as I was drying my tears and fading off into sleep - that as long as I have her - I'm going to enjoy every day with her....and be thankful that I adopted her.

I comforted myself with the fact that she is still young....less than a year old...and we might even grow old together...

I just can't believe that her little body - holds the heart of a flemish....


----------



## Wabbitdad12

I am so sorry for your losses. I know I have said this before, but it always amazes me how thesefurry balls of love and personality weave themselves into our hearts. 

I haven't read your blog for a while and it took me some time to get caught up. Life has been busy around your house, especially with those cute little baby balls of fur.

I love those pictures of yourbunny's on the porch, looks like loads of bunny fun. Mine would be so jealeous for a set up like that.

Hugs from Indiana.

Dave


----------



## TinysMom

Lately I haven't been able to stay caught up with my housework...here is part of the reason why...

















































































Mama doesn't help either...

This is her "Pet me" beg...


----------



## TinysMom

Just so Sierra doesn't feel left out..






and they come by their love of cilantro from mama...


----------



## TinysMom

I know I haven't written much - but I've got the flu....I'll try to write more when I get better.

BTW - for the "conservatives" out there - did you read/watch about the tea parties? I sure wish I could've gone to one. I forget how many parties there were across the nation - it sounds like many had 1,000 or so people - yet others had 15,000 or so (Atlanta I think?)...

Oh well....bunny talk to come soon - I hope.


----------



## kherrmann3

Aww, I'm sorry you're not feeling well. Get well soon!


----------



## TinysMom

Just a quick note - if all goes as planned - in 8 days (Lord willing) - Darla is getting a hus-bun.....

I won't share more..yet. My lips are sealed - besides - I can't have Darla sneaking on here and reading about it first. I swear she does instant messaging with Yofi to get ideas of how to drive mama crazy....


----------



## kherrmann3

LOL! It sounds like she's settled in well! I would have never guessed that she would have gotten so close to you after chasing you away from her dresser-nest!


----------



## Wabbitdad12

*TinysMom wrote: *


> Just a quick note - if all goes as planned - in 8 days (Lord willing) - Darla is getting a hus-bun.....
> 
> I won't share more..yet. My lips are sealed - besides - I can't have Darla sneaking on here and reading about it first. I swear she does instant messaging with Yofi to get ideas of how to drive mama crazy....


Its all part of the bunny conspiracy to take over the world man!


----------



## TinysMom

Jenny

[align=left]These pictures are sorta for Polly and anyone else who wants to see them. They're pictures of Jenny....one of two rabbits we "rescued" in July of 2005 from the feed store. At the time Eric & I rescued them - we thought that maybe they were flemish giants - I think it was Pam who said that they looked like they could be Beveren (sp?).....

We rehomed her sister Jean with someone who fell in love with her (she had a white spot on her paw)....and kept Jenny.

Here are the early pictures of Jenny...



















































[/align][align=left]
[/align][align=left]Now for the pictures from today - I didn't weigh her - but she's HUGE and she's built like a brick or something....[/align][align=left]
[/align][align=left]




[/align][align=left]




[/align][align=left]




[/align][align=left]




[/align][align=left]




[/align][align=left]





[/align][align=left]



[/align][align=left]
[/align][align=left]I kinda think of what Polly said about this breed being like a Nethie but in bigger form....and sometimes I think that describes Jenny when she was younger. She lived with Gracie - our Californian doe - and HAD to be the dominant one....[/align][align=left]Anyway - just thought I'd share some updated pictures of my Jenny-girl. Hard to believe she is almost 4 years old...
[/align]


----------



## TinysMom

First - an update on Darla's kids...

What do they do on a lazy April afternoon? Well...let's see...

One naps in the cage while another one sits on chestnut sister...




Victor hangs out alone




Won't that flash give me red eyes?




I need to practice my disapproving look




Do I gotta stop playing to get my picture taken?




Hey - I thought we agreed - you were taking pictures of the kids...




I'm SOOOO tired now...





More to come in another post about our new rabbit...


----------



## kherrmann3

Wow! They're getting so big!  It seems like just yesterday when they were in a little nest made of random bits of clothing and men's underwear!


----------



## SOOOSKA

Peg, Jenny is Beautiful. I Love her ears.

Those babies are soooooo cute. Are their some that look like Lionheads and some that look like normal bunnies?

Susan


----------



## TinysMom

Actually _ it was an old pair of my underwear that she used for the nest.

Darla just nursed the babies - the new girl sorta watched and seemed to think about wanting to nurse - but she sat outside the cage and ate hay...and Darla didn't have any problems at all.

I'm in shock at how well they're living together. I would cage the new girl overnight tonight - but Darla won't let me near her if she can help it. 

The nice thing is - Darla still wants me to give her pets...almost like she's grateful.


----------



## Wabbitdad12

*TinysMom wrote: *


> The nice thing is - Darla still wants me to give her pets...almost like she's grateful.


I bet she is, she has her own personal slave and her slave iswrapped around her paw!


----------



## TinysMom

It is hard to believe its been over 2 weeks since I've updated this blog. Wow...how time flies.

First a bunny picture that Robin snapped about 10 days ago....one baby is on the floor (it had originally been up on top when she saw them and grabbed the camera).






On Wednesday we took the three boys away from mama and they went to Robin's room in a pen. Thursday they turned 8 weeks old. Mama and sisters are still sulking...especially mama since she is still nursing 3-4 times per day (I think). 

We moved the girls from the office into the rabbitry a few minutes ago - and in a bit we're going to attempt (ha ha) to catch Zeus and his harem to move into the office where they can stay cooler during the summer. Its already getting over 100 degrees here now...and thats pretty darn hot. 

In a little while - I'll come back and upload a hilarious video I made a few minutes ago - its not of the rabbits but I think you'll enjoy it....


----------



## TinysMom

Enjoy...


----------



## JadeIcing

Silly dog.


----------



## Wabbitdad12

*TinysMom wrote: *


>


Great pic!


----------



## kherrmann3

Oh, wow! Those little babies have gotten so big! Yikes! Time flies! Cute video by the way!


----------



## BooLette

That video made me lol...haha dogs are so funny sometimes. I just couldn't stop cracking up over the one that wasn't in the water, but seemed like she wanted to play sooooo bad, but just not get wet...lol


----------



## LuvaBun

LOL! Now that is what I call a dog having a great time - one very happy girl!

And lookit those babies:shock: - Darla did a great job with them. They are beautiful.

Jan


----------



## Wabbitdad12

So many bunny nappings so little time!


----------



## TinysMom

Testing new signature picture for size...


----------



## TinysMom

Girls, Girls, Girls Zeus' new nickname is Cassanova


----------



## TinysMom

This is mainly a quick note because I'll probably be trying to take a break from the forum for a bit.

Last night we went to feed rabbits - and found that Gracie - our first Californian doe had passed away. I was going to take pictures of her this week because we had noticed she had developed TWO dewlaps....Art teased her about having "triple chins". I'm not sure why she passed away - she was only about 4 I think....

Then today - we lost Popcorn....and it was under different circumstances - so I know it isn't something like feed problems or a virus or something. To say I'm heartbroken and devastated is a major understatement.

I am going to try to put up a rainbow bridge thread for them in the next couple of days - when I can bring myself to face the loss better and post a couple of pictures. I'm halfway waiting to see who goes next since they say that death comes in threes.

When you add this to Art's mom expected to pass away soon and the problems I've been having with my mom....and other stresses...I'm just...out of it.

I'll be back later - hopefully with updates with pictures and stuff.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears

I'm so sorry Peg that you lost another 2 bunnies.
{{HUGS}}


----------



## kherrmann3

I am sorry that you lost two more of your bunnies...


----------



## Becca

Sorry Peg with everything thats going on... you don't deserve it..here for you.*hugs*


----------



## NorthernAutumn

:hug:ink iris:urplepansy:ink iris::cry2

I'm thinking of you guys a lot...


----------



## TinysMom

I came across this video and just have to share the link....it made me smile today - which was something I really needed help doing!

http://www.lochlomondcontis.com/gallery.html

You have to have flashplayer to see the slideshow with the music!


----------



## Wabbitdad12

I am sorry for your losses. Here are some hugs from the herd!


----------



## LuvaBun

Oh Peg, I'm so sorry that you are having such a rough time right now. if you need a shoulder, just pm me.

Sending hugs your way

Jan

PS - Those Conti's are adorable!


----------



## SOOOSKA

Peg I'm so sorry to hear about your bunnylosses and your Mom's condition.

Boy you've had far too much bad luck lately.

I'll say a prayer for you that things start to get better.ray:

Susan :hugsquish:


----------



## Nonamebunni

o so cute


----------



## TinysMom

I'm so excited.....

First of all - my mom will be going to see a neurologist tomorrow afternoon (woo hoo) - so maybe she can get something for her dementia/Alzheimers.

Secondly - Art is flying home on Sunday. He could've stayed longer - but he really wants to be home and his mom isn't over lucid and he's not helping much right now by being there. They did have a big family discussion about what to do, etc - but many of the kids are returning home over the next few days.

So it won't be long before I'll get my honey home...I miss his walking in the door and going, "Oh Luuuuuccccy....I'm home!" and his sneaking up behind me and calling me "Margarita" (because I told him I always wished I'd had a sexy name instead of "Peggy"). I'd said I wanted to be a bit more exotic and even something like "Margarita" would be nice (so he got it engraved on my Bible when I got my next Bible).

And I'm babbling far too much - but I'm just so excited....


----------



## TinysMom

I have to get out the door to work but I wanted to share something before I forgot....well....a few things really.

The garage is now "rabbit-less". After spending $30 on a trap that Splash was too smart for...I put Zeus in the garage yesterday and watched Splash get mad at him for chinning things. She kept following him around chinning stuff he'd chinned...and when he went by me - she went to go by me and I CAUGHT HER! She was NOT happy at all. She got a treatment for mites (she had a few ear mites) and then she got put in the rabbitry. Later in the day I caught Zeus and got him put back in the rabbitry (where he will stay). Tibba had already been caught a bit ago and put in the rabbitry....and she's doing well in there too.

YEAH! No more bunnies in the garage.

(Do I still have to clean it??)

Also - you can now either call me "Sucker" or ... "Foster Mama" to two black girls who are Meatloaf's sisters. They're both pregnant (long story) - although Alpha is more pregnant (closer to delivery) than Beta. Beta got out of her cage and is playing on the floor a lot...I suspect after I get her recaged for her to have her babies...she'll get playtimes on the floor and maybe wind up staying here....maybe even Alpha too. Of course - Art & Robin don't really know I'm thinking about that....but they're going to be bigger rabbits and harder to place and I'm afraid they'll either go for meat rabbits or breeding rabbits and I don't think I want them to have that type of life (the smaller rabbits usually are bought as pets and Gabby tries to weed out the people who have bad intentions for animals, etc).

Anyway...that's it for now...more later.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears

Did read more babies 
Congrats on the 2 new additions. How are the other bigger babies doing? 
How did your mom's scan go?


----------



## Wabbitdad12

*TinysMom wrote: *


> The garage is now "rabbit-less". After spending $30 on a trap that Splash was too smart for...I put Zeus in the garage yesterday and watched Splash get mad at him for chinning things. She kept following him around chinning stuff he'd chinned...and when he went by me - she went to go by me and I CAUGHT HER!


Who can resist the power of Zeus's charm!


----------



## TinysMom

Well - a short update....

Yesterday I moved Echo & Sierra from the bedroom out to the rabbitry. They're Darla's last two babies - a REW doe and the chestnut doe. When I went to bed - Darla kept jumping up on the bed and then going in her nestbox and thumping - to call her girls to nurse them. About 3 am - I broke down and went back to the rabbitry and grabbed Sierra (with Robin's help) and took her back to the bedroom. Echo is VERY VERY destructive - she has to go to the rabbitry. But Sierra is more mild-mannered...

Darla smelled her a few times - went in the nestbox and started thumping and Sierra went and nursed. Several times today I've seen the two curled up together...Darla is so happy to not be alone.

The office now has enough space for our desks...imagine that....an office being used for an office instead of a rabbit room? Now there are just the two Cali boys in there along with Harriet, Milina, Saphira & Isenstar. WOO HOO! Soon we'll move our desks in with the air conditioning.

Well - that's about it for now - I have a banana here to go share w/ Darla and Sierra and Gloria....write more later!


----------



## Wabbitdad12

*TinysMom wrote: *


> The office now has enough space for our desks...imagine that....an office being used for an office instead of a rabbit room? Now there are just the two Cali boys in there along with Harriet, Milina, Saphira & Isenstar. WOO HOO! Soon we'll move our desks in with the air conditioning.


WOW what a concept!


----------



## TinysMom

Just want to share some pictures from my cell phone (explains why they're not so great).

First of all - Victor - the camera didn't catch his chinchilla color very well...but look at how he's grown...







And then Alpha - my very pregnant foster bunny. I put her on the stove tonight to have a flat surface so I could check her over and palpate her a bit. Then I put down a couple of fruit loops (which she normally loves) and walked away so she would relax.

Somehow - I don't think she got the right idea of what it meant to relax and I think she thought she was for supper or something...cause you can see what she hopped into...


----------



## Elf Mommy

LOL funny girl! She's very pretty. What breed is she?


----------



## TinysMom

Its been a rough week - lost four bunnies - details will come later (maybe) - but two of them were my California does....I feel like my heart is just aching over this. 

So - in the early morning hours yesterday - since I was up anyway - I took my own advice and took some photos (over 160) of the floor rabbits on the rabbitry floor. Here are a few pictures - more to be edited and posted later...


Meatloaf - a sister to Alpha and Beta - my two fosters (soon to be adoptees) from the feed store...





Bandita (no nose markings) and Splash - sisters





Beta





Splash





Tara (sable point) and ...Beta I think...





Audrey





Alpha





Splash and Zeus





Splash and another doe...





Twix (broken tort) and two other does under the shelf Art made that runs across the length of that room...





Splash





A sleepy tort doe





The floor is covered in hay - we used the last bunch of a bale of hay and told them they had 48 hours to pee/poop/eat, etc. before it would get swept up (basically - letting them play in it). Usually the floor is swept daily...this is after about 22 hours or so of having the hay...


----------



## TinysMom

For those who are wondering - these rabbits are all free-roaming and the cages tend to get nasty because they're under other cages and harder to clean....but they can get in and out of the cages as they wish....and play on the floor, etc. - along with playing outside...


----------



## Flashy

I'm sorry you have lost yet more bunnies. I have been thinking about you and wondering how you and they have ben/are doing, but didn't want to bother you. It's good to get an update, I'm just sorry it's not been brought on by positive reasons.

x


----------



## TinysMom

I thought I'd share a bit more about the rabbitry. These photos are from when we were looking at the house....but before we moved in. (I think we'd already made the offer, etc. on the house when I took the pictures).


This back section that is painted red and white is the rabbitry area. When the weather is nice - we open the back door and the girls (and Zeus) have about a 4' x 12' or more run area that is fenced in. Right now that means they get playtime from about 1 am until 6:30 am when Art gets home from work. There are times of the year when the back door is open almost 24/7.





Please remember - the room looks MUCH different now. However - there are cages along all four walls (sorta)...this is looking into the area from the front hallway.





This shows you how the rabbitry area is literally just off the living room. We have gating up to keep the bunnies in, etc. - but Popcorn used to jump over whenever she wanted (almost). We've had others that like to climb the gate too. Still yet....it works for us.

So as you can see the girls (and Zeus) have a nice area to live in....they have spaces under cages - they have empty cages they can run into - AND they have the outdoors sometimes too (which also has some empty cages if they want to run and hide).


----------



## Wabbitdad12

I am sorry about your does. You have a beautiful some very cute bunny's.

Dave


----------



## LuvaBun

Oh Peg, not your beautiful Cali's  I'm so sorry!

I love Alpha on the stove . When is she due?

Jan


----------



## TinysMom

First of all - hormones are running high in the rabbitry right now - and the girls are in bad moods....Zeus is in an even worse mood and has been fighting a bit - so he's spending the night sulking on a towel in the big bathroom here. He's not happy with me.

In addition - Darla has another doe using her nestbox tonight as a temporary cage...so she's mad at me.

So are many other rabbits - but I'll explain that later.

I should have some announcement(s) coming soon....I'll just give you a little hint...

:stork::stork::stork::stork::stork::stork:

More later!


----------



## katt

oh babies!

your setup sounds really nice, having them all so close to you.

i enjoy reading your blog, and i love your bunnies


----------



## TinysMom

*LuvaBun wrote: *


> Oh Peg, not your beautiful Cali's  I'm so sorry!
> 
> I love Alpha on the stove . When is she due?
> 
> Jan


Alpha had 3 babies but they didn't make it....pretty usual for first time mama.

I really am heartbroken about my Calis....that was very hard. I miss them so much....I'm glad I still have Mercedes...and the two boys.


----------



## TinysMom

*katt wrote: *


> oh babies!
> 
> your setup sounds really nice, having them all so close to you.
> 
> i enjoy reading your blog, and i love your bunnies


Yep - babies. A few weeks ago I didn't feed one night - someone else did - and a buck's cage didn't get closed tight. We didn't realize he got out till I went to feed the next night and he was missing.

Since there was no fur on the floor and everyone was getting along just fine - I assumed maybe he'd just gotten out and the girls hadn't realized it. (It was easy to find him since he is blind in one eye).

Ha ha....so much for my theory....I'm guessing from the looks of does nesting that he might've been out for the full 24 hours or so.

How can a 1/2 blind buck jump over 3 feet onto the floor and still have the energy to uh..."play"? 

So I'm waiting to see who gives birth...I've caged a bunch of does but Art thinks I'm just being paranoid. However - I do know that certain does are DEFINITELY nesting...


----------



## katt

well maybe we should all be hopeing for false pregos.

the damage 1 buck could do to a room full of girls, even if he is 1/2 blind.

i shutter to think

but i bet he had a great night. naughty boy

sorry to hear about the babies that didn't make it. and about the calis


----------



## irishbunny

Oh gosh, hope they aren't pregnant! ray:


----------



## kherrmann3

I've heard about that kind of thing before. One "rogue" male gets into a harem of females and chaos ensues. One notable case was about a guinea pig named Sooty...

Here's hoping to false pregnancies. :hug:


----------



## TinysMom

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> I've heard about that kind of thing before. One "rogue" male gets into a harem of females and chaos ensues. One notable case was about a guinea pig named Sooty...
> 
> Here's hoping to false pregnancies. :hug:



ROFLOL....oh my.....

Well - I have 20 does caged - don't think all of them took but they were the "most likely" based upon weight gain. I have a couple of others that may be nesting on the floor - but I'm out of cage space and I can't tell for sure. One doe (Foxy Lady - a daughter of Minnie Pearl) is nesting under Harley's cage - in his droppings pan.....three or four girls love to jump up there (its on top of a huge dog kennel) and sleep and stuff....since she's defending her turf really well - I'm letting her keep the nest there for now till I know I have an empty cage.

I'm about to head to bed - been up all night watching them (why is it a watched doe never kindles??)....

Hope to have babies by the time I get up....some babies.

By the way - for those who are wondering - here are some of the ones that MIGHT be preggers:

Aggie (vienna marked lionhead)

Puckina (who knows - I might get a broken black lionlop like Emma - a doe I loved on the forum)

Billy Sunny's sister 

Audrey

Splash (not sure about her)

Twix - a broken tort girl

Ohana (I hope not - she's an older girl)

plus others.

So why have I been up all night? Some of these girls were past the age I'd do a first-time breeding with....so I wanted to be available in case of problems.

Technically - they're due today sometime - or tomorrow given the buck's 24 hour window of opportunity.


----------



## undergunfire

I don't come into the blog section much, but I've been wide awake since 4:30 am and needed to read!

Anyway...I am very sorry you may have more pregnant girls. I just can't help but giggle a bit because it reminds me of when we went through the same thing when I stayed with you....we wrangled up so many girls and luckily not a lot were pregnant!

I do hope that if there are pregnant girls, that they do okay with delivering their babies.


----------



## irishbunny

Looks like you could have a ton of babies on your hands :shock:

Good luck!


----------



## kherrmann3

*TinysMom wrote: *


> Puckina (who knows - I might get a broken black lionlop like Emma - a doe I loved on the forum)


I think the lady who took Emma is rehoming her again. She attacks her, too.


----------



## TinysMom

*TinysMom wrote: *


> Technically - they're due today sometime - or tomorrow given the buck's 24 hour window of opportunity.


I went back and checked my dates (I remember calling Art at work from my cell phone - so I looked up the date from that - since I almost never call him - especially at that hour of the night...). I was wrong about when this happened.....they weren't due last week...

They're due today or tomorrow or maybe Saturday...but as early as today.

I'm outta cages...seriously. Well - I have more I can stack in the office...but they need to be cleaned.

I will update on births later - but there appears to be some definite activity going on - even the boys are getting antsy and dancing in their cages and Zeus is getting a bit on edge (but still behaving).


----------



## Flashy

I've just read your blog, and I can just imagine the glee of this little boy getting out and finding a whole clutch of ladies at his service 

I hope whatever happens it all goes smoothly for all involved.


----------



## wabbitmom12

*TinysMom wrote: *


> How can a 1/2 blind buck jump over 3 feet onto the floor and still have the energy to uh..."play"?



Where theres women theres a way!

Once again I failed to see who was logged in!, Wabbitdad12


----------



## TinysMom

*wabbitmom12 wrote: *


> *TinysMom wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> How can a 1/2 blind buck jump over 3 feet onto the floor and still have the energy to uh..."play"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where theres women theres a way!
> 
> Once again I failed to see who was logged in!, Wabbitdad12
Click to expand...

How true - especially for this buck. I could gladly strangle him - he's a teddy (really long wool) and I only kept him because he was blind in one eye from an infection as a baby that didn't clear up. He would be my very last choice for breeding.

However...it should be interesting....I think I'm going to have lionhead Californians (or is that Californian lionhead?) from Mercedes....Jenny is most definitely preggers...and of course lionlops - along with lionheads of different colors - including brokens.


----------



## TinysMom

I forgot to add something - for those who are thinking, "What are you going to do with all those rabbits that are born?"

Although this was accidental - I do have a plan.

I'm going to focus on finding homes for the boys first....since they definitely need cage space. For that - I will probably use the Feed Store since they frequently have lists of people wanting bunnies.

I'm also going to contact the local 4H people to see if there are kids who want to have a bunny for a 4H project. I will offer them bunnies too - even girls - but only after talking with the kids and finding out where the bunnies will be living, etc. (I hand out educational materials with my rabbits too). If there are kids who want to breed - I may even help them get set up with a breeding duo or trio from different mothers.

Does that don't get adopted will stay here and if bucks don't get adopted - they'll stay here too - but I will continue to try to rehome them as much as possible.

I also have other thoughts in mind - but those are my first thoughts on how to handle this. I really like working with the feed store and once I know who the bucks are - I'll get photos of them and let Justin post them so people can reserve them ahead of time or something.

By the way - if Mercedes has girls - I am definitely going to keep them - along with Jenny's girls. Both girls will have LARGE breed rabbits and I don't want them going for breeding purposes. Bucks however...I'll be willing to pet out with people.


----------



## Spring

Hopefully not many does are pregnant.. I'd like to be happy for babies, but I just can't. Not that many at least! 

I hope all goes well and that you can find homes for the babies.. would be by far my worst nightmare (a cute nightmare though!)


----------



## TinysMom




----------



## kherrmann3

As bad as the situation could be (flood'o'baby buns), pictures of nesting mommies always makes me go, "AWW!" :hug2:


----------



## TinysMom

For those who've never seen a doe pull fur....


----------



## SweetSassy

Wow.... that looks like it would hurt. :cry2 Thanks for sharing. Never seen that before. 



She is beautiful :biggrin2: .....April


----------



## kherrmann3

That looks painful.


----------



## irishbunny

It's actually not painful because their fur goes loose when near the end of their pregnancy, like if you rub a pregnant doe their fur comes away very easily.


----------



## kherrmann3

I know, I just said it *looked* painful...


----------



## ohsnapitscharity

well ive just started reading this and finally finsihed (took like an hour) congratulations on the babys and good luck with i believe its jenny??? i skipped a couple pages :blushan:


----------



## TinysMom

I forgot to update y'all on the babies...

Turns out - the buck must've been shooting BLANKS! 

We've had does nesting - but every time it turned out to be a false pregnancy.

WOO HOO. 

It was hilarious....yesterday Audrey made the cutest nest....even stealing fur from other girls if she could. All the time she was making it she defended it - etc. Then she sat in front of the nest for maybe an hour....then she hopped away and let other girls look at her nest and stuff.

About an hour or two after that - she went over - totally destroyed her nest...and hopped up in a cage as if to say, "Well....that was fun. What's next?"

My girls...I swear they are so silly.


----------



## NorthernAutumn

Aww Peg... how very disappointing...

Must be a weight off your mind, though  

Your buck obviously ODd on viagra:biggrin2:


----------



## TinysMom

I'm happy about it to be truthful.

Of course - I'd love to strangle the handful of does that made false nests.

You see...they didn't all do it on the same day. Noooo...that would've been too nice for mom.

They waited and nested a day or two (or three) apart from the last doe who nested.

So I'd just be taking them back out of their cages...when a girl would start nesting...and back in they'd go to wait it out.

Finally - I just let the last two nest in their planned spots....they made gorgeous nests...then destroyed them.

Turns out - there are LOTS of different methods of making nests. There is the tunnel method and the "use the box and make a cover on it of hay" method and the "forget the box - I want to use the litter box and poop on the floor" method.

It is so amazing how creative they can be!


----------



## NorthernAutumn

I guess bunny nests are the equivalent of snowflakes... each one very special and unique, no two alike 

Boy, I bet you could write the 10 Golden Rules of nest building after this!


----------



## kherrmann3

*NorthernAutumn wrote: *


> I guess bunny nests are the equivalent of snowflakes... each one very special and unique, no two alike
> 
> Boy, I bet you could write the 10 Golden Rules of nest building after this!


I can just imagine the bunnies building these cute little nests and sitting on them while looking like puffy little sparrows with ears! 

Aww! It's sad that there are no baby bunnies, but that's probably for the best! :hug: How are the rest of your fur-kids?


----------



## TinysMom

Zeus has been a little brat...but oh so adorable. 

I locked up Darla and Sierra the night before last and brought him in to nap with me. I forgot I did it at first and woke up to this big pile of fur laying right beside me. 

Then at 5 am I woke up because he jumped on my belly while doing his bunny 500 on the bed - then jumping on the floor for a round there - then back up onto my belly (about the time I settled down) for another round on the bed.

Later on - he dead-bunny flopped right next to me and I think I snuggled and petted him for almost an hour. Everytime I'd try to stop - he'd nudge my hand and stick his nose under it. 

I tried to remind him that I was NOT one of his harem gals and that I was the boss...but let's face it - who can ignore those big bunny nudges when they're for attention?

Besides - I really WANTED to stay in bed for that extra hour.

I think that several does are sort of proud that they messed with my mind so much....shame on them! I can almost seem the strut around when I enter the rabbitry now....

Oh well...off to start a busy day.


----------



## kherrmann3

*TinysMom wrote: *


> Then at 5 am I woke up because he jumped on my belly while doing his bunny 500 on the bed - then jumping on the floor for a round there - then back up onto my belly (about the time I settled down) for another round on the bed.


That must have felt _wonderful_! When Toby was little, he would do Bunny-500's on my bed, while using my legs as a banked turn. He would occasionally run too fast and fly-up onto my stomach. It didn't feel great when he did it, and he is only a full-grown 3[sup]1/2[/sup] pounds!



> I think that several does are sort of proud that they messed with my mind so much....shame on them! I can almost seem the strut around when I enter the rabbitry now....


I can just see those little does strutting around with their chests puffed out... and showing off their plucked dewlaps! :laughsmiley:


----------



## TinysMom

Oh yeah - I think I have a herd of a new variety...

"Plucked-mane lionheads"

I wonder if they'd bring a better price??

Seriously...either there was a competition for who could build the best nest in 10 days or so....or who could pluck out the most hair.

Still trying to decide on the winner I guess....maybe the other does will get together and pull hair to donate towards another nest for the winner???


----------



## kherrmann3

I could see them in a huge nest, all sitting on it and looking out like puffy sparrows.


----------



## Flashy

I LOVE how Audrey made her nest  She sounds like a right case.

I'm glad that you haven't got the headache of all those babies but also sad you haven't got baby joy. What a relief for you that all is well with them then.

It's lovely how funny Zeus was with you. Aren't they helpful at that time in the morning  Him and my Badger could cause a great deal of chaos together in that way


----------



## TinysMom

Can I scream? Please? Pretty please?

Robin was moving around some bunnies today as she cleaned cages and Cary Grant decided HE should start nesting. In addition - Slade (another male) has started pulling fur from his dewlap as if he wants to nest.

Is it in the air? In the water? 

Are they just trying to drive me nutty?

I told Zeus - if he plans to start nesting - I need a 24 hour notice to go grab another bail of hay.

He opened his eyes and gazed at me a minute - and then went back to sleep....

I think I'm just gonna go pull out my (now short) hair and make a nest myself....what do you think?


----------



## NorthernAutumn

I'd pay at least $50 for a picture of a half-bald you on a nest 

Bet it would go for more on Ebay, though...:biggrin2:


----------



## JadeIcing

I so wish one of my males would nest. I am jealous! Not fair. The only one who nest here is Teresa. She says a nethie can make a much better nest!


----------



## TinysMom

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> I so wish one of my males would nest. I am jealous! Not fair. The only one who nest here is Teresa. She says a nethie can make a much better nest!


Audrey so disagrees with that. She says her nest had tort AND white hair in it - so it was a "multi-colored" nest...plus she added some black hair from another doe...just so she wouldn't seem prejudiced.

Aren't rabbits fun? I know...they take time to feed and play with and water and all...but they can just bring so much joy to life.

I am serious though - if Zeus decides to nest...I'm gonna join him.

Maybe....

Do I have to dye my roots first though?

:biggrin2:


----------



## TinysMom

*NorthernAutumn wrote: *


> I'd pay at least $50 for a picture of a half-bald you on a nest
> 
> Bet it would go for more on Ebay, though...:biggrin2:


What part of me needs to be bald?

Um....never mind...its just too much fun to hassle you.


----------



## JadeIcing

Teresa said for her to come here and show us. Also to bring Ziggy.

Nah give it a multi color look.


----------



## TinysMom

*Flashy wrote: *


> I LOVE how Audrey made her nest  She sounds like a right case.
> 
> I'm glad that you haven't got the headache of all those babies but also sad you haven't got baby joy. What a relief for you that all is well with them then.
> 
> It's lovely how funny Zeus was with you. Aren't they helpful at that time in the morning  Him and my Badger could cause a great deal of chaos together in that way


Zeus seemed to feel like I wanted to be woken up that early I think. When I didn't do anything - that's when he started to nudge me - and finally do a dead bunny flop....

It was so much fun to spend a lot of time with him...we were really starting to bond too.

Then I took him back to his girls for a bit.

I think I'm back to being "the other woman" now...


----------



## NorthernAutumn

LOL!!! (you made me snort!)

Well, we'll start with the legs :biggrin2:, then...

Glad Audrey is into fur equality 

Is Zeus' butt bare from all these hormonal chicks yet?


----------



## TinysMom

I've got it - Audrey and the does can take their nest-building lessons on the road to teach others how to make nests.

They'll also do some for photographs for a book on nest-building for other rabbits.

My "baldy" black girl Zelda was cute when she was pulling out fur...I was taking video of her and sometimes I wondered if I should look away...she was doing it with a rhythm or something - almost like a "bunny strip tease" or something?

She's still cute though and I tell her that at least once a day now.

So maybe we can do the book and show without the risk of the video????

(Isn't it fun to make fun of your bunnies???)


----------



## TinysMom

*NorthernAutumn wrote: *


> Is Zeus' butt bare from all these hormonal chicks yet?


Naw....I think its cause he started mounting them back.

They've started realizing it is more fun to mount each other now....so I'm like "great...let's have nesting every day - from a different doe each time....I am into that..."

I think I'm going to get scorecards and start giving them scores....

Only thing is ... now that Miss Bea isn't here to teach them all she learned in her year in a kindergarten class...how can I get them to recognize and count?

Hmmm......maybe a bar graph? With their picture on the top of the column?


----------



## NorthernAutumn

:roflmao:

Make with the bunny abacuses!


----------



## TinysMom

*NorthernAutumn wrote: *


> :roflmao:
> 
> Make with the bunny abacuses!


HA HA HA

Let's see - I could use craisins for the beads...nope - they'd eat them.

I could use wooden beads for the beads...nope - they'd chew on them.

They'd chew on the wood too for the abacus.

Still yet....maybe you've hit on a new idea for the "bunny toy" market.

You know..."Help your bunny get an early start on his education with our 'bunny abacus' made of completely natural materials...."

Think there'd be some suckers who would buy it?

Think I could make my first million that way? 

Maybe I could even put the bunnies to work packaging them and shipping them???


----------



## irishbunny

Glad you didn't have a baby pandemic, if it was me I probably would have been just a tad disappointed lol!


----------



## JadeIcing

:biggrin2:So how much for the bunnyabacuses?


----------



## Elf Mommy

oooo you could string them on stiff pieces of hay...100% edible!!


----------



## TinysMom

Oh my....I just had the best time - I had to share it with y'all.

As many of you know - I bred lionhead rabbits...and I love them. One of the many breeders who helped me along the way is Gail Gibbons - the current COD holder for ARBA who is trying to get them through.

Gail is a WEALTH of information and she loves to talk lionheads....get her talking and you can listen for hours. She can go back and talk about the original lionheads here in the US....then who came from what...etc. etc. I mean - if there was ever an encyclopedia of knowledge about lionheads - Gail would be the one to write it. This lady is just awesome.

She's also so open to talking to others - educating them - and many times has GIVEN AWAY rabbits to new breeders who need help...I know she gave me Island's Cousteau for my herd and he was such a special guy.

Anyway - we talked for an hour and a half tonight - about lionheads - about breeders in general - about the hopeful future of lionheads.

When I hung up the phone after talking to her...I felt so good - I actually cried tears of joy. She always has a way of making people feel better...she's just that type of person....at least for me.

She even told me to call her again "if I needed a fix"...and I told her I'd probably do it.

Isn't it wonderful when you can talk to people like that? 

I wasn't going to bother her - but today - I decided I needed to pick up the phone and talk to her...and I'm so glad now that I did...



Edited to add: I was talking to Gail about the things she's done along with breeder and how well known she is in the breeding community - and she shared something that shocked me.

When they lived in their last place for all those years...she was an "expert witness" for the humane society about rabbits...

I thought that was interesting - that the humane society would use a BREEDER as an "expert witness" but she actually was called to speak in court at times....

It really is amazing the things you can learn about people...I mean - I knew Gail knew a lot....but wow.


----------



## NorthernAutumn

"There's a sucker born every minute, sweetheart!"Abacuses... I'm going to patent it before you do!

Very cool Peg! She sounds like an awesome lady  I'm glad she's trying so hard to get the lionheads recognized.. they really are a marvelous breed!

Incidentally, they remind me of the little lion dogs that the Orient royalty of old would carry in their sleeves... Pekingese!

Hmm... Maybe I need a lionhead to carry around in my hoodie...

That's really cool that the SPCA/humane orgs would actually trust the word of a breeder, considering all the back and forth that rescue vs. breeder does in the real world and online communities! It makes wonderful sense though... glad that some orgs are able to put silly rhetoric aside, and instead rely on such a fount of knowledge


----------



## TinysMom

Well...my abacuses are gonna be made of wooden peas and carrots so that the bunnies will like them...

So there...try to top THAT idea....


----------



## NorthernAutumn

MY abacuses shall be made of apple and pear limbs, in the shape of such fruits.
Top that (with a cherry, if you DARE!)


----------



## TinysMom

*NorthernAutumn wrote: *


> MY abacuses shall be made of apple and pear limbs, in the shape of such fruits.
> Top that (with a cherry, if you DARE!)


Fine....I'll make mine in the shape of a banana...with banana scented beads....

and it will have TWO cherries on top...


----------



## TinysMom

[align=center]:jumpforjoy:

:happyrabbit::happyrabbit:

:bunny18:bunny18:bunny18

:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


and a big THANK YOU 
 to Alicia (JadeIcing), Autumn (NorthernAutumn) and Pipp for all of the

 hone:hone:hone:hone:hone:hone:

 during the last few days.

 Details to come later....I promise.
[/align]


----------



## TinysMom

*TinysMom wrote: *


> [align=center] Details to come later....I promise.
> [/align]



Some information ALL breeders should know...


----------



## NorthernAutumn

*TinysMom wrote: *


> *NorthernAutumn wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> MY abacuses shall be made of apple and pear limbs, in the shape of such fruits.
> Top that (with a cherry, if you DARE!)
> 
> 
> 
> Fine....I'll make mine in the shape of a banana...with banana scented beads....
> 
> and it will have TWO cherries on top...
Click to expand...

*dramatic Z-snap*
[flash=425,344]http://www.youtube.com/v/5icKgfdEuGU&hl=en&fs=1[/flash]

You DIDN't go there, did ya....!?

Mine will have triple cherries with a rosewood base, each delicately carved bead spinning in mid air suspended on a delicate fibre optic cable through which a rainbow array of colours will scatter, dazzling all who behold said abacus!



And on that note... 
(crank dat volume!)
[align=center][flash=425,344]http://www.youtube.com/v/nsUdZrG1Fpo&hl=en&fs=1[/flash][/align][align=center]
[/align]


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears

HAHA You 2 are so funny with your Abacus


----------



## JadeIcing

Where do I place my order?


----------



## NorthernAutumn

Free shipping and handling from me, Ali 
Plus, a puppy with every purchase!


----------



## JadeIcing

*NorthernAutumn wrote: *


> Free shipping and handling from me, Ali
> Plus, a puppy with every purchase!


Umm no puppy and maybe you have a deal.


----------



## NorthernAutumn

Y'know, I kinda figured you'd say no to the puppy... LOL! 
Maybe a kiwi cheesecake instead?


----------



## JadeIcing

*NorthernAutumn wrote: *


> Y'know, I kinda figured you'd say no to the puppy... LOL!
> Maybe a kiwi cheesecake instead?


SOLD! Where do I pay?


----------



## NorthernAutumn

NO charge for you, Ali. I like you that much 
But, send Ringo, and I'll put sprinkles on the cheesecake :biggrin2:


----------



## JadeIcing

*NorthernAutumn wrote: *


> NO charge for you, Ali. I like you that much
> But, send Ringo, and I'll put sprinkles on the cheesecake :biggrin2:


I can do without the sprinkles.


----------



## NorthernAutumn

(I don't know if I can do without Ringo.... *sigh*....)
oh well, gotta try


----------



## TinysMom

Y'all are crazy - but it has been your craziness that has kept me going for the last couple of days - letting me cry on your shoulder....lifting me up when I needed it.

I am honored to count you two among my personal friends and I am so touched by the people on the forum who care to read the blog, etc.

If I am among the champions...it is because of all of you....


----------



## JadeIcing

Anytime it's nice when my insanity helps out.


----------



## kherrmann3

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> Anytime it's nice when my insanity helps out.


I want that phrase (or a similar one) on a T-Shirt, coffee mug, bumper sticker, etc. :biggrin2:


----------



## kherrmann3

I will just add a "Hang in there, Peg!" I hope things start going a little better, soon!
:hanging:
:hug: to you!

and et::carrot for the bunnies!


----------



## TinysMom

I'm really struggling right now...with my does on the floor.

Let me explain (if you've read my thread on breeders you'll know - but if not - I am having an inspection next week to get certified as a breeder with the town)...

So we've taken out their large kennel cages they love to sleep in so we can fit in more smaller cages. They will be free-roaming until Sunday when we work on the floors...

Problem? They love the cages...as long as a group of 3 or 4 or even up to 6...can snuggle together into one cage. There is one set of girls where one girl does most of the "guard duty" - and there is always one of those girls in that cage even if the others are on the floor - so that group can keep that particular cage.

They don't seem to understand that it is supposed to be ONE girl to a cage...(for these cage sizes)...they like the cages - as long as they can share with their buddies.

Its just funny how 'clique-ish' so many of them are....


----------



## Elf Mommy

Could you keep one of those cages in a "play area" for them to have fun with when they are out?


----------



## TinysMom

Minda - I am going to leave those cages open AFTER the inspection - but on Monday or Tuesday - I'm going to have to start separating the girls and individually caging them so the floor doesn't get dirty once we clean it.

Many of the "cliques" hate being in cages alone - and at least three of the cliques have "their" cages which others know not to go into - because usually a bunny is near the entrance blocking it.

A bunny warren has a very interesting social structure and I am risking interfering with it because everyone will have to be caged for the inspection, etc.

It makes me feel bad because whoever did this to me - hurt not only me - but risks interfering with the "warren" and breaking up their bonds.

I really hope whoever did this to me (and yes - I have my suspicions but no proof and I won't discuss that) - realizes that they hurt not only me....but my bunnies too.

Oh well...some people just want drama I guess....know what I mean?


----------



## LuvaBun

Sorry Peg, but I had to smile at the vision of all those girlie buns squished together in the cage, probably gossiping about other buns behind their backs . A clique, indeed .

Thinking of you, and hoping things go as planned :hug:

Jan


----------



## TinysMom

I think people would be amazed to see just how intricate the society of a warren can be. There will be little spats and two girls will hate each other for a bit - then a week or so later - they're back to grooming each other. 

There are three groups that are a mixture of colors....then the other girls tend to group themselves by color...the torts and siamese sables tend to hang out together...the blacks hang out together...the brokens hang out together and the non-lionheads hang out together. Its like they recognize that they're different shades/colors and build their relationships on that. 

What surprises me is one of the latest cliques...there is a broken tort (Sundae), a chestnut doe that has long teddy style hair, and a tort doe who normally guards the entrance. I just went in and looked - and she is sleeping in the back of the cage while Sundae stands guard...

So whoever did this - really is winding up hurting the relationships of my rabbits. I wonder how many bonds will break because of their "concern".

Oh well...such is life. Hopefully they will rebond during their playtimes.


----------



## kherrmann3

*LuvaBun wrote: *


> Sorry Peg, but I had to smile at the vision of all those girlie buns squished together in the cage, probably gossiping about other buns behind their backs . A clique, indeed .


Do they squish into the cages like finches do in their nests? My finches love to cram into small spaces together. It's cute.  I can just see you opening a box or something that was left on the floor, then seeing tightly packed bunnies tumbling out! lol

Squishy rabbits, squishy finches, what about those won't make you smile?


----------



## TinysMom

It is sort of like that. I would share pictures...but I don't know if I can ever post pictures again without worrying about someone using the information against me.

Yeah...I'm paranoid...I know it.

But now I question myself with every post..."should I share this story? Will someone use that against me?"

So many things I want to share...but just don't feel comfortable sharing...

I will say that there have been some changes made in living arrangements...and I now frequently wake up during the middle of the night to find a BIG white bunny sleeping beside me and curled up - sometimes even in a dead bunny flop....


----------



## undergunfire

No fair, Peg! I want to wake up to find a bunny cuddle up next to me....but all I ever wake up to is my dog sandwiched between Ryan and I.

Well, I am glad Zeus likes to sleep next to you now :biggrin2:.


----------



## TinysMom

I'm a bit hesitant to share this - but y'all won't report me for it (besides...there is no proof now).

I was sitting in bed eating Oreo cookies...and Zeus stole one - and ate half of it before I could get it away from him.

No one told me that my brat was gonna start taking food out of my hands....especially CHOCOLATE.

I told him we had to have a discussion about this - that I didn't eat his food and I didn't appreciate him stealing mine....he flicked me off and jumped down on the floor and hopped away.

Oh well....at least I got the crumbs swept up so there's no proof I fed my bunny chocolate...


----------



## TinysMom

ARG....so much for a nap.

Can you imagine what it is like to try and nap with your husband when you have a LARGE very jealous bunny on the bed?

Oh well....I wanted to hang out on the forum...


----------



## Wabbitdad12

*TinysMom wrote: *


> *NorthernAutumn wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:
> 
> Make with the bunny abacuses!
> 
> 
> 
> HA HA HA
> 
> Let's see - I could use craisins for the beads...nope - they'd eat them.
> 
> I could use wooden beads for the beads...nope - they'd chew on them.
> 
> They'd chew on the wood too for the abacus.
> 
> Still yet....maybe you've hit on a new idea for the "bunny toy" market.
> 
> You know..."Help your bunny get an early start on his education with our 'bunny abacus' made of completely natural materials...."
> 
> Think there'd be some suckers who would buy it?
> 
> Think I could make my first million that way?
> 
> Maybe I could even put the bunnies to work packaging them and shipping them???
Click to expand...

People bought pet rocks didn't they!


----------



## TinysMom

I'll share pictures later - but I got to see a Continental Giant today.....oh....I LOVE them. 

I also got to see show-quality flemish.

Tiny really was "tiny". So is Zeus....just don't tell him that~!


----------



## undergunfire

*TinysMom wrote: *


> I'll share pictures later - but I got to see a Continental Giant today.....oh....I LOVE them.


I thought they were only in the UK :shock:?!?!?!


----------



## JadeIcing

undergunfire wrote:


> *TinysMom wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> I'll share pictures later - but I got to see a Continental Giant today.....oh....I LOVE them.Â
> 
> 
> 
> I thought they were only in the UK :shock:?!?!?!
Click to expand...


That is what I thought.


----------



## TinysMom

These were specially imported from Holland by one breeder - the person I was visiting said he bought these two off that other breeder a bit later....like a year or so later.

So I'm guessing someone is working with them....maybe not?

I do know this breeder is using them with his flemish giants (sandys and fawns)....and he showed some of the babies...

WOW...


----------



## wabbitmom12

*TinysMom wrote: *


> I'll share pictures later - but I got to see a Continental Giant today.....oh....I LOVE them.



inkbouce:I'm so jealous! They look like such big, squeeshy bunnehs!

In the picture I saw of one, therabbit looked to be like a Sandy - agouti, banded hairs, and a white underbelly. Do you know if they come in any other color varieties?


----------



## TinysMom

First of all - you know how someone can do something mean or evil or whatever to you - maybe because they want to create drama or be vindictive or whatever - but it turns out to be a wonderful thing?

WELL...that is what has happened with the whole animal control thing...

Art & I kept saying, "We're going to scrub down the rabbitry when the weather gets cooler.." - instead - we had to do it quickly (hence the power washer NOW).

In addition - we talked about building our own cages. We heard about someone who had built his own cages and we went to see them yesterday....I now have ideas that I can present to the animal control supervisor of what we WILL be doing (once we pass the inspection).

Of course - in going to see the cages - I got to see the animals IN the cages....which happened to be flemish giants and the continental giants.

Now - when I'd bought Tiny - his breeder had their rabbits in hanging cages outside.....so this was a totally different set up.

We've come back now with tons of ideas and a plan for how we want to build our cages. Art is going to build them in 4' X 4' sections so that they can screw together but come apart if we want to take them outside to clean them...and then when we get a bunny barn (hopefully in the next year) - we can move them into that.

I'm so psyched. I love our plan for cages and of course - I got to see flemmies - AND 2 Continental Giants too...


----------



## paul2641

TinysMom I am so happy to hear that your getting something good out of this terrible experience. And I hope that you will finally get your new barn and be able to begin breeding your rabbits again, Best of luck in the near future TinysMom.


----------



## missyscove

Continental Giants, oh boy!
I hope you got your picture with one.


----------



## TinysMom

I HAVE to share this song - Art had heard it before we bought the pressure washer for cleaning the rabbitry....I finally got to hear it today.

So - in honor of my dear sweet husband who worked so hard on cages and the rabbitry....

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bKnFF9THSBU[/ame]


----------



## TinysMom

Continental Giant picture


----------



## CKGS

That is a big bun! Wow. :shock:


----------



## SweetSassy

Are they bigger than Flemish? Big bunny. :biggrin2: I like.


----------



## paul2641

*SweetSassy wrote: *


> Are they bigger than Flemish? Big bunny. :biggrin2: I like.


As far as I know they get a good bit bigger then Flemish giants!


----------



## TinysMom

I want to say that they are bigger than flemish giants - but the breeder had some pretty HUGE flemish giants also - that were 18-20 pounds (and if I remember right - Wabbitdad's Titan is something like 22 pounds).

To me they seem to be built differently than flemish giants...its like they're wider across the body and have a bigger butt. The breeder is breeding them with his sandy and fawn flemish (I think - at least his sandys)...I think to give them bigger bone structure.

The picture is of the buck...the doe was a bit bigger I think - but she was with her litter.

Art got some pictures on his cell phone of awesome flemish...I wish I knew how to use his cell phone to email them to me. I'll have to have him do that tonight...


----------



## Elf Mommy

for your news:







and really...it's just a ploy to ask for more Victor photos


----------



## TinysMom

I'm too exhausted to write more now....but we think we have a solution that animal control may approve of for the bunnies during our mild months (mid September - early May)...

Art is exhausted too...I'll share pics later...but from the Home Depot website..


----------



## TinysMom

Just had to share some cute flemish giant pictures from photobucket...


----------



## TinysMom

Just thought I'd share about how we raise them bigger out west...


----------



## Spring

That flemmie trio would look nice roaming around my house!

:inlove:


----------



## TinysMom

*Spring wrote: *


> That flemmie trio would look nice roaming around my house!
> 
> :inlove:


Well...considering they're 2 boys and a girl....you might have more than that trio after a few weeks or months...


----------



## kherrmann3

I would gladly take a Flemmie hoard! I don't think my pocketbook would be as happy as I would be, though!


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears

*This pic is cute. Thats one HUGE bunny. Now can you imagine what to feed a rabbit that big if it were true?

TinysMom wrote: *


> Just thought I'd share about how we raise them bigger out west...


----------



## kherrmann3

I think you would just let it out to pasture with the horses.


----------



## TinysMom

Once it gets cooler - this is where the buns will go...we'll be putting up tarps (that will roll up and down) on the other two sides and the curtains open and close...

Hopefully next spring we'll get our bunny barn built..but for our mild fall/winter/springs..this is going to be great...


----------



## myLoki

wooo! Looks nice Peg! Really nice. 

t.


----------



## TinysMom

We love it. Its 12' X 12'....so lots of space for air flow, etc.

When we first got into lionheads...the second breeder we bought from (where I got Miss Bea) had their lionheads outside year round. They were in something kinda like this - sorta - roughly - but she had misters in the top that would go off every hour or so to help the bunnies stay cool. 

I don't plan to let them be outside year round - we hope to have a bunny barn late next spring...but for our mild times of the year - this should work just fine.


----------



## TinysMom

ARG....I was working on my facebook stuff tonight and realized that a few days ago when I was cleaning stuff up and deleting folks I never hear from anymore - I think I deleted some of my RO friends too...but for the life of me - I can't remember who.

If I deleted anyone reading this - I'm sorry....


----------



## TinysMom

For Zeus fans...trying out my new camera..


----------



## TinysMom

oops..almost forgot this one..


----------



## kherrmann3

EEE! Those are ADORABLE! Zeus is ADORABLE! I want to pick him up and squish him!  I love how his face changes throughout the assortment of pictures. At first he looks like he's posing and happy about it, then his eyes glaze over and he has this look, like, "OK, Mom. That's enough now. Just let me eat my salad..."  I love the flop picture!


----------



## SweetSassy

He is so CUTE !!  ^^^ :yeahthat:About the pic's:biggrin2:


----------



## LuvaBun

Awwww, Zeus cuteness . Love it!

That gazebo is wonderful, Peg. I can see you and Art asking the bunnies if you can share 

Jan


----------



## TinysMom

What is really funny is that last night Zeus did not feel good in one of those sets of picures. (He's going to the vet in San Antonio on the 26th). 

So I tried to give him painkiller. Actually - I did give him painkiller - finally - after wrapping him in a blanket and practically sitting on him and forcing his mouth open....(those with big bunnies will particularly understand fighting with a BIG bunny).

Now as some folks know - I've worked with an animal communicator with Zeus and learned some interesting things. She really cares about Zeus a lot and is going to work with me to prepare him for the visit to the vet. She told Zeus that he could contact her whenever he wants...and I told him that if he ever needed to - he could contact her.

In fact - after giving him the medicine - I told him I was going to contact "Auntie Arlene" to explain things to him better since he behavior changed so much after her first visit with him.

So I get on the computer this morning and there's an IM from Arlene...asking "What is wrong with Zeus?"

She said that ever since last night he'd been calling out to her saying, "Talk to mom. Talk to mom. Talk to mom" and that was all he would say.

She was worried he'd gotten into a fight or something.

I explained that he had - a fight with me and that he was SO angry with me that he wouldn't even sleep near me last night or let me pet him.

She laughed a bit and we talked. She said he called me a "sage" and I'm thinking "sage bush" or "cactus" and going, "huh"?

Then she goes, "He says you use a lot of words and talk a lot..."

Great...even my bunny complains that I talk too much.

We agreed we'd get together again closer to his vet appointment...and I told her I'd try to make things better for him today.

But it was hilarious that he reached out to her when he was mad at me (both times even - the first time they connected he'd been caged and was very very upset).


----------



## SweetSassy

That is so neat to hear. I wish I knew what my bunnies are thinking. That's so cool.


----------



## LuvaBun

"Great...even my bunny complains that I talk too much."



Goodness knows what my bunnies would say to someone about me :shock:

Jan


----------



## TinysMom

I had to laugh today at Mercury....I think he needs a bigger litter pan.

I have a round litter pan in his pen that would work great...for a lionhead. He can just about get his WHOLE body in it...but when he lifts his tail to pee....it goes out the back of the cage.

[align=center]:banghead
[/align] 
[align=center]:banghead
[/align] 
[align=center]:banghead
[/align] 
Looks like he needs a bigger AND taller litterbox...he still poops all over his cage - but he IS trying to learn..


Edited to add:

[align=center]





This was Mercury about 10 days ago...
[/align]


----------



## undergunfire

I love Mercury! He is such a sweetie :biggrin2:.

You should look into this litter box:

http://www.petco.com/product/108493...ter-Box.aspx?CoreCat=CatSFC_LitterLitterBoxes


I have one for the cats and it is plenty big for them. The high sides are great! I think a cement mixing tub would be larger, but I don't think the sides are high?


----------



## CKGS

Aww there's that Zeus! What a beauty! 

Mercury is getting more and more handsome! He is going to be beautiful when he is full grown and filled out. 

Tony is getting taller and skinnier right now. He feels the same weight wise and not skinny by any means but he is streamlining right now. I wonder if this is a growing phase.


----------



## TinysMom

Well - I thought I'd take some time and write more of an update on our life - along with maybe some stories of the bunnies.

Things are going pretty good here - hard to believe we've been married 30 years now and still haven't murdered each other at times. Art's a great guy - couldn't have done better - but there are times like last night when he acts like a jerk...then again - I never act like a jerk...right? (If you believe that - would you like to buy the Brooklyn Bridge???).

I've cut back on my work and been focusing more on my bunnies - my family - my friends - etc. (In addition to thoroughly scouring the rabbitry on a regular basis..).

Some good news...an acquaintance may be getting back with her ex...she's calling him "hunny" and "love of my life" and stuff like that now. So it looks like good things can happen after bad times...

My dad is in the skilled nursing unit but we're reconnecting after being estranged for many years. Why did I let so much time go by...I guess I felt like I was being unfaithful to mom if I let dad back into my life...but when I call him - its never "why haven't you called before ..." and complaints...but is instead, "oh...its so good to hear your voice..how are you doing?"

I love the way he can make me feel.

Its hard to believe we've had Millie and Sasha over a year already...both girls are growing up quite a bit - but they still love to go after Art's shoes..I think they've gone through five pairs or so since he keeps leaving them down? That doesn't count all the socks we've had to replace too.

Mom is ... not doing so great. We found out a couple of weeks ago that she'd had a heart attack at some point and she now has high blood pressure. They're trying to get a nurse in to visit her on a regular basis. Its really hard sometimes to call her because I feel like I've lost my mom in many ways...even though she's still here physically.

Art's work is going good - on the 23rd he switches to swing shift - meaning he'll work from 2 pm - 10 pm. Other than the fact I need to have the car home for him at 1 pm - I LOVE that shift as we get to bed fairly early (lately I've been staying up till 3 am and later).

Now for a Zeus story...I was worried he might have a sore hock tonight (how he'd get one sleeping on the bed all the time - I don't know). So I told him I needed to see his back foot - he held it up (sorta) while he was grooming it. So I said, "I need to see your other foot.." and he moved his front paw towards me. I said, "No...the foot on the other side..". So he moved his OTHER front paw towards me. I said, "No..the back foot on the other side.." and he thumped me off and tried to get away.

The upside...no sore hocks. The downside...he may be mad enough to not snuggle tonight. 

Finally - the flemmies want to have their own "id" on the forum so they can start their own blog. The bucks wanted it to be "Bucks Rock". The girls wanted it to be "Bucks Drool and Does Rule". Zeus said it should be "homewreckers" cause they've ruined HIS home. He said we could always call them "Night of the Lepus wanna-bes". 

Anyway - we're trying to come up with a name for these Texas flemmies...preferably along the idea of a western theme.

Ideas?


----------



## fuzz16

how about old western movie titles? john wayne always comes into mind when i think of texas lol.
or home on the range!!  

i think relationships have to have problems...makes them better in the end


----------



## NorthernAutumn

^^^ Wayne's Wabbits?
Lonesome Trail Tails?
Bucking Bronco Bunnies?
Hi-Ho Bunnies Away!
Trigger and Champion got Nothing on Us
Sagebrush Snugglers
Trigger's Thumping Buddies

Thought you might like this list: http://baetzler.de/humor/texan_sayings.html


PS: Zeus totally narc'd you out


----------



## TinysMom

*NorthernAutumn wrote: *


> ^^^ Wayne's Wabbits?
> Lonesome Trail Tails?
> Bucking Bronco Bunnies?
> Hi-Ho Bunnies Away!
> Trigger and Champion got Nothing on Us
> Sagebrush Snugglers
> Trigger's Thumping Buddies
> 
> Thought you might like this list: http://baetzler.de/humor/texan_sayings.html
> 
> 
> PS: Zeus totally narc'd you out


Oh wow...I really like these - I like Sagebush Snugglers and the Trgger's Thumping Buddies...then again there is always the Bucking Bronco Bunnies.

For those who might have missed the thread in the Let Your Hare Down section...the name of the Flemmie rabbitry is going to be "Tiny's Texas Legends"...

On a sad note - I think our oldest dog, Lady, is going to have to be put to sleep - possibly by this weekend.

She's not been herself and hasn't been feeling the best...Art got to looking at her today and she has a hard growth in her abdomen area. We've seen it before with Eric's dog 7 years ago.....cancer. 

Lady is only 12 years old...it feels unfair.


----------



## ThunderingThumpinGiants

[align=center]Hee Hee Heee....we agreed on a name for us...
[/align] 
[align=center]
THUNDERING THUMPIN GIANTS!!!!

Now to introduce ourselves...and figure out if we need to start our own blog...

[/align][align=left]I'm *Hermes*...sorta the baby of the bunch...maybe. I love to run and play and binky. In case you can't tell - I'm a REW. I'm gonna grow up to be a BIG boy...but I won't be going to shows cause a couple of days ago I nicked my ear on a cage while playing in the rabbitry. Hey...I just wanted to look as handsome as Zeus with the nick in his ear....

I still get to be a breeder bunny!

[/align][align=center]




[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=left]I'm *Mercury *and I'm also a bit of the baby of the bunch. I'm a repeat breeding that my breeder did and my big (older) brother is REALLY big and already winning on the show tables. 
[/align][align=left]Hermes likes to play and binky and stuff - which is ok...but I'd rather snuggle next to mom's hand and get pets....for 30 minutes or so at a time. 
[/align][align=left]I've been learning how to use my litterbox...but I need a bigger litterbox mama says. Still yet...I's a good boy. 
[/align][align=left]Here's my picture:[/align][align=left]
[/align][align=center]




[/align]

I'm *Athena* and I'm a beau-tiful girl. Really I am...my breeder couldn't decide to let mama have me or my sister and he was gonna keep me at first. But I won mama's heart and so I got picked by her. 

I'm shy and I guess I have some problems with my vision cause mama says I need time every day for "social-eyes"...really - she brings me out and tries to pet me and says, "Its time to 'social-eyes' Athena...". So I blink my pretty eyes at her and she tries to pet me...which I wish she'd stop doing. Maybe she thinks my eyes need pets?

Anyway - I'm the most playful girl of the bunch...much more fun than Sophia...

Here I am...

[align=center]





Since that was a cell phone picture - I get to share another picture too...

[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]



[/align][align=center] [/align][align=center][/align]
[align=left] You know how they always say that you save the best for last? Well...I am *Sophia....and I'm the best. 
*[/align][align=center]Nuh uh..[/align][align=center]No way.[/align][align=center]Nyx isn't here yet....
[/align] 
THIS IS MY SPACE....SO LET ME TALK!!!!

[align=center](NARRATOR'S NOTE: 
THE SOUND OF THUMPING FILLS THE HOUSE)

*
*[/align][align=left]Anyway - I'm Sophia. I was the "pick of the litter" for a breeding that Mr. Jack did for his best friends. My daddy was one of his best herd bucks. I'm very very affectionate with mommy but I also like to explore...I'm the first one to run out of my cage when the door is opened....the others have to think about it...me..? It's my chance to play and be with mama.

Mama has saying she 'spects that when it comes time to neuter me and retire me at the age of 2 1/2...I'll probably be staying here as a house bunny. Isn't that what I am now?

By the way..mama is MEAN...she won't let me breed yet - even though I love to chin things and am trying to get big as fast as I can. I'm already 4 1/2 months old and she says I gotta wait ANOTHER 4 months to breed. 

But I like her anyway...she knows how to give good pets.

Anyway - I get to share two pictures too...cause I wanna.

First...from mama's cell phone...our first day here...
 
[/align][align=center]





Like my wrestling moves? I think I'm pretty good...

Now for the picture mama wanted to use..


 [/align][align=center]



[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]Why she wanted one with so many poops - I don't know. She mumbled something about trying to find one I hadn't pooped in...and how hard it was? 
[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]*Narrator's note: when it came to discussing how to introduce Nyx...the giants started thumping at each other and had to be caged...it looks like Nyx will have to introduce herself after she arrives later this month.*
[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]
[/align]
[align=center][/align]


----------



## hartleybun

:inlove:from roxy


----------



## JadeIcing

Ahhh my lovely Sophia.


----------



## TinysMom

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> Ahhh my lovely Sophia.


Uh.....sorry....but she is MOST DEFINITELY...

[align=center]_*MY*_

Lovely

SOPHIA!!!!


[/align]


----------



## Mrs. PBJ

Bun napping time Ha Ha Ha

They are so cute but hey what buns are not. h34r2I found my bun now time to go buy a bunny costume so you think I am a bun. 


Storm time to pack sonh34r2


----------



## LuvaBun

:shock2:Stunning, stunning bunnies - all of them!

And I love the name, too 

Jan


----------



## TinysMom

First...the confession...

Are there any bunnies around? I hope not...

Ok..here goes...Sophia is my favorite of the four flemmies in our breeding program. (Of course I don't have Nyx yet). But somehow - it seems like Sophia is the one I'm always taking photos of..

So...for some Sophia photos..


[align=center]*Mom...now that I have my new cage and I'm not with Athena...I don't have a litter box yet..*[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center][/align]

[align=center]*You let MERCURY pick out my litter box? And he picked GREEN???*[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center][/align]

[align=center]*I don't think I can poop in a green litterbox...*[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center][/align]

[align=center]*Ah...I have a better idea...*[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]


----------



## TinysMom

And some pictures of Victor - Darla's chinchilla colored son..


----------



## SweetSassy

OMG!! Your Flemish Giant's are GORGEOUS!!! I love that last pic(sleep'n in the cat pan). LOl. Sophia is beautiful. 



:inlove:


----------



## LuvaBun

Sophia is beautiful, even if she is missing an ear 





Victor is just adorable - his head and body shape is exactly like Jester. I always thought Jester had some Lionhead in him - there were quite a lot in the 200 that came from the same house. Victor can come here any time he likes 

Jan


----------



## TinysMom

Sophia is 8.6 pounds and Athena is 8.8 pounds....they look so much bigger!


----------



## JadeIcing

*TinysMom wrote: *


> Sophia is 8.6 pounds and Athena is 8.8 pounds....they look so much bigger!


Are you serious??????


----------



## TinysMom

*LuvaBun wrote: *


> Sophia is beautiful, even if she is missing an ear
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Victor is just adorable - his head and body shape is exactly like Jester. I always thought Jester had some Lionhead in him - there were quite a lot in the 200 that came from the same house. Victor can come here any time he likes
> 
> Jan





I had to go SEARCHING through yesterday's pictures to find one that shows her with BOTH ears...only found one out of a whole bunch of them that I took....so I cropped it a bit- and here is proof that she has TWO ears...


[align=center]



[/align]


----------



## NorthernAutumn

OOOOH! Must have Victor!
I had no idea he was such a cutie! Like, I knew he'd be sweet, but I'm dying to snorgle his fur!
You should send him North for a "vacation"!

I wanna have Nyx countdown. I'm so excited I got to help name her!
I'm so excited to see her!!!!!!!!!!!
!!!!!!!
!!!!!!
!!!!
!
!


----------



## TinysMom

I know - in less than 48 hours we'll have her. I am so excited too...


----------



## TinysMom

*NorthernAutumn wrote: *


> OOOOH! Must have Victor!
> I had no idea he was such a cutie! Like, I knew he'd be sweet, but I'm dying to snorgle his fur!
> You should send him North for a "vacation"!


Trust me - if I could - I would.

This is one case where looks can be (and ARE) very deceiving.


----------



## NorthernAutumn

Begging your pardon? HE isn't an angel?


----------



## Zeus

*NorthernAutumn wrote: *


> Begging your pardon? HE isn't an angel?


I'm the ONLY angel in this house.

I think I'm also the only king - cause dad keeps saying he's gonna crown me soon.

I tried tellihg him that only lops really need crowns....


----------



## NorthernAutumn

I guess you'd settle for some golden ear cuffs in the form of Halos, huh, Zeus?


----------



## TinysMom

Arlene, the animal communicator contacted me today - she said she felt bad she couldn't work with Zeus before his vet appointment. She asked me an interesting question...she asked if I was planning to get another job working more hours. I was like, "Why?" and she said, "Zeus is worried he won't get as much attention and he's a bit upset".

Yes - I am thinking about it and I may have a job offer by tomorrow - I'm trying to make a decision on it.

I was chating with her about seeing him with Nyx and how he loved her grooming, etc. and she asked him and he said that last night he was trying to show Nyx the rules about grooming and interacting and she was like, "Nuh uh...I'm my own boss". 

He feels very hurt right now and doesn't want her. We asked him who he does want and he sent Arlene a picture. She said to me, "I see a really cute rabbit - she's very gentle looking and really has a gentle spirit..might even be a bit of an outcase....but the only thing I can really say is she's dark...not black...but dark...and has a BLAZE on her forehead..".

I sent her this picture of Aggie as a baby.







She gasped and went, "That's her! I got a picture of her as older than that...but that is her forehead and her face that I saw...".

So I had her ask Aggie if she was willing to try - and she's nervous but has agreed to move into the bedroom if she can have her own cage for when we're not around (at first). 

Later today - Aggie will have her cage moved into the bedroom so she can spend "chaperoned" times with Zeus until she feels comfortable around him...

Crazy? I guess we'll see...won't we?

(By the way - I had Arlene send Zeus different names of bunnies and he didn't want those girls - but he did want Aggie as he felt she might be an even tempered companion).

Oh - and something else - I've been thinking lately a lot about how I really needed to spend more one on one time with Aggie....and when Arlene first looked at her photo - the first thought was "She's really craving your attention and love and wishes you'd spend more time with her..".


----------



## SweetSassy

What a cute baby picture! That is so neat, with the animal communicator.


----------



## NorthernAutumn

Guess Arlene can't tell Zeus to suck it up and give Nyx a chance... or tell Nyx to chill out?
Glad Aggie might get a chance to find a bondmate though 

Love how the bunny soap-opera in your house gets so much more intricate now that Arlene is in the picture... very cool. I wonder if he can actually read your mind...


----------



## TinysMom

*NorthernAutumn wrote: *


> I wonder if he can actually read your mind...


Apparently he understood what Art & I were talking about (in the bedroom) about this new potential job and how it would mean I'd have to be out of the house more...


----------



## NorthernAutumn

Better watch your mouth around the bun-boy, Peg... None of yer cussin'


----------



## TinysMom

Just sorta dumping right now...

Sometimes stuff I read makes me want to do this...

:banghead

and this...

:crash

and even this..



:duel



Maybe I'll just take a break from the forum for a bit and go hug on some flemmies. 

That is - if I can catch them....the boys are out having their playtimes and I don't know if I can catch them.

Maybe if I sneak up on Hermes who is trying to flirt with Nyx through her cage bars...and she's so totally ignoring him.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears

Peg I'll miss you if you leave.


----------



## TinysMom

*Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears wrote: *


> Peg I'll miss you if you leave.



Its not like I'll be gone forever - just till I can trust my temper to calm down a bit...

I just have some "issues" that bother me when people are like that..


----------



## TinysMom

I forgot to add - I'll be on a bit - if only to keep an eye on the flemish giants.

We had to take Nyx's cell phone away from her (long story - to be posted soon) because we caught her trying to order a hit on "Lord Thumper".

So I suspect the flemmies are going to try to get on whenever I leave the computer...


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears

But But. PEG I'll miss you. Your funny story's who's going to tell your story's ??? 

I understand you need time and space but but.....

:cry1:


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears

*TinysMom wrote:*


> We had to take Nyx's cell phone away from her (long story - to be posted soon) because we caught her trying to order a hit on "Lord Thumper".
> 
> So I suspect the flemmies are going to try to get on whenever I leave the computer...



:laugh: I love it.


----------



## TinysMom

How about - I'll only write in my blog? I could do that - and maybe off-topic. I do have pictures to share too...so I could maybe do that.

But honestly - I just - I don't know. I feel ready to cry sometimes and I know it is partly hormones and partly frustration and just...ug...

So much has changed for me and even some of my beliefs since working with an animal communicator.

And I'm having a hard time with the forum now that I've learned just how much our actions affect the emotions and feelings of animals.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears

*TinysMom wrote: *


> How about - I'll only write in my blog? I could do that - and maybe off-topic. I do have pictures to share too...so I could maybe do that.
> 
> But honestly - I just - I don't know. I feel ready to cry sometimes and I know it is partly hormones and partly frustration and just...ug...
> 
> So much has changed for me and even some of my beliefs since working with an animal communicator.
> 
> And I'm having a hard time with the forum now that I've learned just how much our actions affect the emotions and feelings of animals.


I could live with that.

:hug:


----------



## TinysMom

*Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears wrote: *


> *TinysMom wrote:*
> 
> 
> 
> We had to take Nyx's cell phone away from her (long story - to be posted soon) because we caught her trying to order a hit on "Lord Thumper".
> 
> So I suspect the flemmies are going to try to get on whenever I leave the computer...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :laugh: I love it.
Click to expand...


I'll do the pics in a bit...but here goes...

Dave & I were writing back and forth for the last of the plans of getting together and he listed his cell phone and Karen's. He then said that Nyx was too young for her own cell phone.

Well of course - you know what we had to do that night - right? We ran out and got her a "Princess" cell phone from the toy department and brought it with us on the trip.

We told Dave and Karen that she wasn't going to be allowed texting privileges until she was old enough to date. Needless to say - they laughed.

And if you read Lord Thumper's blog - you know that our flemmies and LT & Fran are having .... issues let's say.

So when we heard her trying to order a hit on LT...we knew we had to hang her cell phone OUTSIDE her cage.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears

*TinysMom wrote: *


> *Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> *TinysMom wrote:*
> 
> 
> 
> We had to take Nyx's cell phone away from her (long story - to be posted soon) because we caught her trying to order a hit on "Lord Thumper".
> 
> So I suspect the flemmies are going to try to get on whenever I leave the computer...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :laugh: I love it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'll do the pics in a bit...but here goes...
> 
> Dave & I were writing back and forth for the last of the plans of getting together and he listed his cell phone and Karen's. He then said that Nyx was too young for her own cell phone.
> 
> Well of course - you know what we had to do that night - right? We ran out and got her a "Princess" cell phone from the toy department and brought it with us on the trip.
> 
> We told Dave and Karen that she wasn't going to be allowed texting privileges until she was old enough to date. Needless to say - they laughed.
> 
> And if you read Lord Thumper's blog - you know that our flemmies and LT & Fran are having .... issues let's say.
> 
> So when we heard her trying to order a hit on LT...we knew we had to hang her cell phone OUTSIDE her cage.
Click to expand...

Yep I've read just read the whole the blog the other day. It was the funniest blog I've ever read. The 3 of you make it so interesting to read. Poor Nyx cell phone privileges taken away.


----------



## TinysMom

We caught her trying to get two cans and string to put together....(one can was in Mercury's cage)....


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears

LOL See this is what I'll miss you stop posting. Bunny trouble.


----------



## TinysMom

Here are some pics since Nyx came home...


[align=center]




[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]When I mentioned to Dave that I was bringing bottled water with me (for her at the hotel) - he said she preferred Avian. Well...we bought a special "Italian bottled water" thing for her...(it tastes Nasty too)....but she's getting nothing but the second best for her water - "Sam's Choice" (from Walmart). All of the flemmies are on bottled water since our water is hard.

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]There's her cell phone - a 'Princess' cell phone by Disney. She got it taken away after we heard calling to put a contract out on Lord Thumper. I hope he appreciates our efforts to protect his life!

[align=center]



[/align]Mitzi is trying to figure out what is so special about Nyx...

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears

Look at Nyx such a spoiled girl for only coming home a short while ago. Looks like she fits right in. I sure hope that Lord Thumper appreciates what you did for him.


----------



## TinysMom

Nyx is hilarious - she spent about 5 hours today having playtime and running all around and exploring. Now whenever we open her door - she thinks its her cue to come running out again - so we have to be quick!

Now for a somewhat long blog entry - sorry - no pics - but sharing about the bunnies and our life.

First of all - Nyx. I must admit I was a bit worried about getting another black flemish giant again...even if I was getting a female. Sometimes I find myself calling "Zeus" Tiny..by mistake..like telling Art, "I need to pick up carrots for Tiny..". 

However - whenever I look at Nyx - I don't see Tiny....I see Nyx. I don't even think of Tiny. She is also so unlike my other flemish girls that...well...she's just Nyx.

She is almost like having Miss Bea - in a black flemish giant body. She's most definitely a DIVA bunny and has thoughts of her own. She is about 2 months younger than the other girls (even if she is close to their size) and it shows in her actions.

You would think that coming in and being the youngest girl that she would merge well with the girls at playtime - right? (I was prepared to separate them).

Nope - she definitely has the strongest personality of the three of them (I think it was because she was brought up inside a home by a loving family (Dave & Karen) and she is just very sure of herself). She is willing to explore and climb and go places the other rabbits would never have thought of going.

I almost think of her as a lop or lionhead or Nethie - trapped in a giant rabbit's growing body. I have a feeling when she's fully grown - I'll have an idea of what Miss Bea would've been like had she been 18 or 20 pounds. (Heaven help us all).

Yet the others all still have their own unique personalities and it is such fun to watch them and interact with them. Let me share.

Sophia is my Baby...and she is definitely becoming a heart bunny. Whenever I walk by her cage - she usually expects me to open the door and pet her. She loves to be petted...a lot. She will sometimes come out to my desk (beside the rabbitry) at playtime and nudge me on the leg - hoping for a treat or at least a pet. 

Athena is far more shy. She prefers to be in the back of her cage - and yet when she knows its almost playtime - she'll sit towards the front now and wait for her door to open. Its obvious she loves to come out and stretch her legs and run around. I need to take more time with her - to pet her and socialize her - but its hard a bit cause my natural instincts go towards petting Sophia. Still yet - starting next week - my goal is going to make time daily to sit on the floor with her and love on her.

Mercury is a HOOT. I couldn't find him the other day during his playtime - turned out he'd jumped back UP into his cage on his own. He loves to run and play and binky and he is just so spirited. He also likes pets when I walk by - not all the time - but almost as much as Sophia. It is so funny to watch him hop along on the floor (tile) with his feet flying out behind him as he tries to adjust to the floor again during his playtimes. Tonight he heard us feeding in the rabbitry during his playtime - so he came running into the rabbitry and tried to attack the bucket. If he hears me say "suppertime" - he'll come running too. He hates to be picked up and put in his cage at the end of playtime - but he doesn't fight anymore.

Hermes is in some ways like Athena. He loves to play and binky and run and stuff like that - like a little kid. But he's pretty shy and a bit of a scaredy bun. If he and Mercury are out and in the same room - he'll take off running if Mercury comes near him. At times - Mercury has been caged for chasing Hermes and he's learned the word "no" and knows that if I tell him no and he chases - he will lose the rest of his playtime. So they are doing good - although I frequently try to keep them in different ways till Hermes finds his way out of a room.

Sometimes Sophia reminds me of a friend....Mercury and Hermes are like little kids you like to watch play and Athena is the shy girl in the corner - wanting to be noticed...but not knowing what to do. I need to build up her self-confidence.

In addition - I have to talk about Zeus. He was always special - but now that he is feeling more secure in our love - he's...so much different. Its like someone put batteries in him and he's wound up and can enjoy life now. He gets into mischief a lot - and doesn't hesitate to come try and fight me to get my papers or book from me if I'm reading or writing on the bed. He'll grab my glasses and drop them over the side of the bed - and when I take a nap - he'll lay stretched out right beside me - with his back legs and feet extended out beside him. He comes up to Art and begs and nudges him for pets and is no longer jealous of Art.

When I think of how he must have felt all these months - wondering when he was going to be returned to the shelter - I feel so bad for him.

He told the animal communicator that he's proud of me trying to learn animal communication to work with him and that he hears me even if I'm not getting his responses. He's also afraid of her leaving him and she told him that she has grown to love him too and he doesn't have to worry about that.

What amazes me is that everytime Arlene and I chat - I know she's real because she'll tell me something that she had no way of knowing. For instance - she said to me, "Are you changing your job to work more out of the home? Zeus is worried he's not going to see you as much and I think you need to talk to him about this."

Duh. Art & I had talked the night before about it - never realized that Zeus might understand some of it - but one of the things I'd said to Art was, "I want to still have enough time for Zeus.." 

She also told me that Aggie likes to stand up and put her front paws on my shoulder and beg me to just love her - and she told me how she sits in her cage and watches me sometimes and wants me to come and just pet her. She said Aggie is an outcast among the other bunnies (very true) and that she's shy and like a little kid. Also true.

Anyway...that's about the bunnies - now about our lives.

I'm learning (again) that sometimes bad things happen to us - to show us good things or open us up to receive good things.

First of all - when we were turned into Animal Control - my heart was broken and I was ready to just go out and shoot myself. I couldn't begin to think of rehoming all of my animals in 7 or 10 days. Then we worked with them - they approved of our new setup....and we have a routine down for cleaning cages, etc. 

The girls aren't happy about being caged (I hope to start giving them playtimes twice a week) - but they are adjusting well. I've made it so we have boy/girl/boy/girl cages and they often spend their times flirting through the bars and the boys are so happy to have girls beside them.

In addition - I found out Tuesday that my favorite job is ending September 30th as Proctor and Gamble is outsourcing their military reps to another company (Acosta). Suspecting that was going to happen - I came across a job description of doing almost the same thing - but in more stores - and I applied. 

I was offered the job today - and they removed the stores I didn't want to handle due to distance.

Plus - Acosta hasn't contacted me yet because they were trying to staff the larger military stores first. I found out that they're starting pay is probably going to be $10 / hour in this area (I was making $11 plus mileage).

So it looks like I might be able to do both jobs - depending upon how many hours Acosta wants - I had been doing 6 hours but they're asking for more hours from what I've heard. I already have 16 hours with this other company. 

My new company job will bring in about $1000 per month between the car allowance and the hourly wage (I was making $350 per month for only 6 hours per week).

So yes - it will mean more work - especially if I take both jobs. I'll be working probably 25 hours per week and making around $1600 or so...but that is money we can really use right now (thinking of bunny barn and bills and stuff). I'm hoping to make things so I'll have one day off per week during the week.

My point? 

Sometimes bad things happen to us - but they're there to open our eyes to changes we need to make or can make - that will in the long run - make our lives better.

Just my .02 ~ feel free to keep the change.


----------



## kherrmann3

Holy long post! Good to hear updates on everybunny, though! 

Poor Nyx getting her cell taken away! Poor girl was just trying to order so hay... She swears!  (On a side note, I'd love to see a bunny using a cell phone - lol) Great pictures! 

Don't leave us, Peg (even for a little while)! How can you be glum with a hoard of bunnies to tend to? If I had that many bunnies, I'd clear a space in the rabbitry and lay down on the ground in there. Maybe try crowd surfing with bunnies? Who knows! The possibilities are endless with bunnies in bulk! (Oh, shoot. Just go hug a Flemmie already! )

:hug:


----------



## TinysMom

[align=center]I MISS MY BUNNIES!

[align=left]We're visiting Eric - came up yesterday afternoon - Art & Eric are both asleep and all I want to do is cuddle with a bunny now that I'm awake...and I have no bunny to cuddle with.

NO FAIR!

:cry1:
[/align][/align]


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears

You should brought Zeus with you


----------



## wabbitmom12

Or Nyx! She's a seasoned traveler now, you know! 



Thanks for including updates about our girl...it's fun to hear how she's adjusting. She looks very happy!


----------



## TinysMom

I am enjoying the rabbits so much now....the flemish giants are really a blast. I got some pictures today of Sophia and Nyx - I hope they turn out well - I still need to upload them and crop them a bit. 

Nyx is becoming more friendly - and more confident of herself. First of all - she'll come up and nudge me on the leg for pets...and that makes me very happy. HOWEVER, whenever I go to put her in her cage - she will try to nip me to keep from going back in. She doesn't seem to understand that just because she can be out for 5-8 hours at a time - she still needs to be caged so others can have play time. In her mind - she's the important one (and she is important).

More to come later - and pictures sometime soon I hope...


----------



## TinysMom

I'm SOOO excited - my "Red Cross Soothing Baby Scale" came today - I got it off Ebay for about 1/2 price (or less??). It even plays music when you weigh the "baby" (aka "bunny"). 

Now to get it set up and get some weights....


----------



## SweetSassy

I can't wait to see pic's. I love all your flemish babies. One day I hope to have one. Their just beautiful!


----------



## TinysMom

We just weighed some of the flemmies.

Full grown - Zeus is 8 pounds 13 ounces

At 13 weeks - Nyx is 8 pounds 8 ounces

At around 5 months (I think - waiting on pedigrees but Mr Langely has been out of town for a month...)...

Mercury - 9 pounds 0 ounces
Athena - 10 pounds 10 ounces
Sophia - 11 pounds 0 ounces

I need to do Hermes later tonight - the girls are getting playtime right now...


----------



## SweetSassy

Wow, they weigh more than my dogs. LOl :biggrin2:


----------



## TinysMom

[align=center]*PICTURES!!!!

Sophia & Nyx...


Who couldn't love a face like that?* 







*This is "all you can eat" hay....right? Why do you keep it where we have to hunt for it?*








[/align] 

[align=center]*Let's be friends...*

[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]




[/align] 

[align=center]*What mischief should we get into now?






* [/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]*Hey....we conquered the dog pillow....what's next?*[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]



[/align][align=center]





*Finally - Sophia discovered the hay on her own....*[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]




[/align]


----------



## LuvaBun

The more I see of them, the more I love them . Such gorgeous babies

Jan


----------



## SweetSassy

:yeahthat: They are gorgeous!!! :inlove:


----------



## TinysMom

Testing for size what I want to use for my new signature


----------



## TinysMom

Now trying this one...


----------



## wabbitmom12

*TinysMom wrote: *


> Testing for size what I want to use for my new signature




I just love this one! The gray flemmie (Sophia, I think?) peeking over the leopard spotted blanket - priceless! You just gotta love those long, gorgeous ears, and her expression that says, "Hey! What's going on here?!"

Then there's the dead bunny flop...

And Nyx...

And Zeus...

And the 3-bunny noses touching picture...

And the side-by-side bunnies....

And...

Well, I just love the WHOLE thing!


----------



## TinysMom

Actually - none of them are of Zeus - both the white ones are Hermes....and the girl peeking over the pillow is Athena (but you were close - it was a girl). 

Sophia has a bigger nose/face....

Nyx is about to drive me up the wall this morning - she wants her playtime but the boys are getting playtime - so she's been standing on her hind legs trying to figure out how to get out of a cage that has a top...and dancing along the side as she moves around to find an opening. Then she looks at me and stomps.

She's certainly a character - a much loved character!


----------



## wabbitmom12

Lol, I need a scorecard to keep up with all of your bunnies' names! I'll get it right one of these times :biggrin2:

Well, you said it a few days ago: Nyx is a DIVA!!

Btw, her brothers are taking over Nyx's "Houdini" duties. If you leave anything unlatched or loose, they are right out of that cage!

You know that children's game where you chase and run away from the person who's "it"? I'm thinking of naming them Marco and Polo. Or Hide and Seek. (Frick and Frack?Moe and Larry? Tweedledee and Tweedledum? Trouble and More Trouble??)


----------



## TinysMom

Nyx is very proud of her brothers (in between bouts of trying to break out of her cage where she can't reach the top). 

Art suggests "Mutt" & "Jeff"....

Seriously - we adore Nyx - she is hilarious even if she knows she's a diva bunny.


----------



## wabbitmom12

*TinysMom wrote: *


> Nyx is very proud of her brothers (in between bouts of trying to break out of her cage where she can't reach the top).
> 
> Art suggests "Mutt" & "Jeff"....


LOL! Great idea...Except our oldest son, JEFF, the newly minted A1C, already thinks we're bonkers. If he thinks we named a rabbit after him, he will look into having us committed!:biggrin2:


----------



## hartleybun

:adorable: could bunknap athena anytime:inlove: and as for the other buns in the sig:inlove:


----------



## TinysMom

Well - it looks like Athena is finally coming out of her shell and getting into mischief just like the other girls. 

Sophia got herself accidentally shut in Athena's cage for some of her playtime today - so she wasn't happy about having to go to bed....but she was a good girl for me.

Nyx is...hilarious. I swear she finds new ways to get into trouble all the time.....not that it is REALLY trouble.

I came out this morning to find out she had managed to unlatch the bottom latch on her door (thank God it has two latches). She insisted the dogs did it...

I took photos and videos of her getting into the calf manna and sitting on the bale of hay (laying on its side) munching away on it - as if she was at an "all you can eat" buffet bar.

While I was feeding the lionheads tonight - she found the container of calf manna I'd placed on the floor - and knocked it over (but so none came out) and then stuck her head in and munched away.

I swear - whether it is because she was raised in a home - or whatever - but she is pretty darn smart and she knows the word "no" (she still does stuff anyway - she just makes sure she has her back turned to me thinking I can't see her then..).

Oh well - life is sure fun thanks to the bunnies....and don't get me started about Zeus waking me up by dropping a book on my head that he was grabbing to finish shredding...


----------



## ThunderingThumpinGiants

*Sophia checking in here....don't tell mom - but I've sent off a few photos to enter in a contest to win 3 training sessions with the "Monty Python Rabbit" for beating up Lord Dumpster.

Oh wait - that's not why they're holding the contest...but that is why I've entered.

Here's one of my favorite shots - I'm hoping they'll pick BOTH Nyx and I...* 

[align=center]





[/align]


----------



## ThunderingThumpinGiants

Nyx checking in here...don't believe everything mom tells you about me.

OF COURSE I'm sweet and innocent. The only reasons I get into trouble is because of the dogs and the other bunnies. They MAKE me look bad.

After all...look at this face...






Now can't you see just how innocent I am?

Sheesh...now I'm going back to the oats....uh...the calf manna....uh...my cage! That was it - my CAGE!


----------



## hartleybun

TinysMom wrote:


> I came out this morning to find out she had managed to unlatch the bottom latch on her door (thank God it has two latches). She insisted the dogs did it...
> 
> 
> .



i will be having words with roxy as this is her trick. she also blamed the dogs when she sprung hartleybun from his hutch after his neutering..


----------



## kherrmann3

Such sassy bunnies! I will have to rethink ever owning a flemmie... The two "little" buns I have are driving me nuts!  (j/k I want a Flemmie! Gimme! ) Go give them all a squish for me!


----------



## SOOOSKA

Peg, I just got caught up on your blog. Boy you have some great looking Flemmies their. I LOVE Nyx. What a Beautiful Bunny. Well they are all Beatiful.

I totally agree with you that sometimes bad things happen in your life for reason. I'm just hoping I've had my share of bad things and now the good things will start happening in my life. I certainly can use the good things.

I look forward to seeing and ready more pictures and stories of your crew.

Susan


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Nyx's brothers must not be as smart as she is, they are still trying to blame her and I've been telling them she's in Texas!


----------



## TinysMom

roflol...

Last night all three girls were out playing and they were grooming each other....it was so cute.

Of course - Hermes found that time to escape because his cage door had not been shut tight. He went running out to the kitchen (his favorite spot to start out at) and Robin goes, "Is Hermes out or did Zeus just run by me??"

I grabbed him and put him in Nyx's cage - he flirted with the girls (and peed in her cage - she was NOT happy with him for that) - and he ate her food and drank her water.

He got playtime for a bit after the girls were put to bed since he hadn't had playtime all day.

Btw - Nyx is now over 9 pounds......and less than 14 weeks old if I remember right. 

WOW....she's a hoot - I'll have to remember to tell more stories about her as she is very....curious. She thinks nothing of going up to the dogs and nudging at them to make them move.


----------



## TinysMom

A couple of things I want to share...

First of all - I just got my ears pierced 7 weeks ago and can now wear other earrings...I'm looking at these on Ebay - what do you think?










She custom makes them (sorta)...



Secondly - I wanted to post the layout of Magic Happens barn - and I am thinking about modeling my layout somewhat after that - but my doors won't be on the side but in the front - so I'd have to change some things.

Any good layout ideas?


----------



## TinysMom

We're talking about using this company for our building (if they deliver this far) - and maybe going with the garage style for a large door that opens up in case of fire and getting the rabbits out..

http://www.lonestarstructures.com/storagebuildings.html


----------



## hartleybun

love the earrings! will the couch in the plan be big enough for all the bunnies


----------



## TinysMom

ha ha ha - I don't think there is a couch in the world that is big enough for ALL the bunnies....

Sophia isn't feeling good today - her ears were really warm. She came and snuggled by my feet during playtime and then I held her in my lap. Robin brought me some water and paper towels so I could cool down her ears - she immediately went for the water (I did cool her ears down some). I'm wondering if she just needed some more water and was dehydrated a bit.

As soon as she got some water in her - she started to play and explore again.

And Nyx...I caught her on my chair trying to get up to the computer on the desk...honestly....don't know what I'm gonna do with that girl. She's such a handful (but I love her being that way).

Athena is even warming up to me a bit....that's really good.

I need to email Art to see the largest size building he's willing for us to go for (once we have the money) - I found one place that has them 32' long....which would be great.

I'm seriously considering one that has a roll-up garage door so if we had a fire - we could roll them right out that door....not sure though. So much to think about.


----------



## undergunfire

Peg...I really love the garage style building. It would also be smart to get it in the largest size that you can afford. I really think this is an awesome investment for you guys. This way, you can save some space inside your house (possibly where the rabbitry is now?) for elderly/sick bunnies who need more attention. I can just see it sitting in your backyard now!

I really can't wait until you get this barn and "make it your own".


----------



## TinysMom

If you click on the garage - one of the pictures you see is of a garage that isn't the barn style - but is 16 X 24 and has a porch in the front. I sorta like that one - but I also love the barn styles. 

We really need to measure to see where we want to put the barn and how much space we can use. I'm leaning towards a 12' X 32' barn with a 4' loft and maybe the garage door and ramps. Probably close to $7,000 when you look at delivery and tax and stuff...but these are made by the Amish/Mennonites and I know they have excellent work ethics and the barn would be well made.

I will say that I will highly doubt if all the flemmies make it to the barn. I'm guessing that Sophia will be living in the house for sure....possibly Athena and Nyx too....I don't know. 

I'm going to make sure it has some features like lights that go on when someone is nearby - and hopefully some sort of a baby monitor type thing so I can listen in - and a really loud fire alarm (or something that goes off in the house or something?)

I don't know - but I've heard of too many barns catching on fire...I'm going to do everything I can to protect the babies...uh...bunnies.

I really wish you were here to see the flemmies I have now Amy - I think you'd love them....especially Zeus. He loves to sleep beside someone and get pets on his ears and stuff...he gives tooth purrs for 10 minutes at a time if I keep petting him.


----------



## NorthernAutumn

I vote for top of the line smoke detectors, and a sprinkler system.


----------



## undergunfire

Well, congrats, Peg! You are making me forget my dream rabbit (Champagne D Argent) and causing me to dream of a Flemish one day :grumpy:.




Anyway...I really like the porch style one, too. It is going to be a tough choice! $7k isn't too bad, I don't think. I think it is well worth it for you guys!

As for it catching on fire, I definitely think smoke detectors is a big thing....plus baby monitor systems are a smart idea because you can hear if bunnies are freaking out. To keep down on the chances of fire..just limit the amount hay that is actually stored in there. To be honest, it seems like hair is more of the risk. I don't know...I have heard of rabbitries burning down, but no so many stories about horse barns. So, maybe a build up of hair in electrical outlets can be an issue?


----------



## TinysMom

*NorthernAutumn wrote: *


> I vote for top of the line smoke detectors, and a sprinkler system.


Yeah - I need to start pricing those too and I know Pam Nock recommended a special type of fan to put in the top that is used for poultry (due to all their feathers and stuff).

I am really really excited about finally have the guts to start planning for this and putting some money aside every payday. I am pretty sure Art's inheritance from his mom's estate won't come in until at least next spring - I'd like to have this up before then...


----------



## TinysMom

Somebunny....by the name of Athena ... is driving me up the wall today.

I've been using Art's computer- so she's been jumping up into my chair - then onto my desk - or onto the telephone table on the other side of the chair...and knocking things onto the floor- and did I mention that somebunny (not sure it was her) chewed on my headset cord that was hanging down below the top of the desk a bit?

I set down with her and petted her for a bit (AFTER Robin moved my chair) and I got lots of kisses - and then nips when I stopped.

I'm glad to see she's coming out of her shell...but she almost is making Nyx look like an angel...

Ya think Nyx put her up to it?


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears

lol Peg, I total believe those have been spending to much time together


----------



## SweetSassy

You have the cutest stories about your bunnies.Their very entertaining. inkbouce:


----------



## hartleybun

:highfive: - roxy


----------



## TinysMom

I hope to upload more pics later today - I even got some of Queen Athena in MY chair....


----------



## Wabbitdad12

*TinysMom wrote: *


> Somebunny....by the name of Athena ... is driving me up the wall today.
> 
> I've been using Art's computer- so she's been jumping up into my chair - then onto my desk - or onto the telephone table on the other side of the chair...and knocking things onto the floor- and did I mention that somebunny (not sure it was her) chewed on my headset cord that was hanging down below the top of the desk a bit?
> 
> I set down with her and petted her for a bit (AFTER Robin moved my chair) and I got lots of kisses - and then nips when I stopped.
> 
> I'm glad to see she's coming out of her shell...but she almost is making Nyx look like an angel...
> 
> Ya think Nyx put her up to it?


Not my girl!


----------



## NorthernAutumn

Nyx is bad to the bone... bred for temperment, right  LOL! j/k
Squee! (still stoked about her name  )


----------



## TinysMom

Oh my goodness - Eric was telling me about this - then Art pulled up the link for me to watch...

I won't post it in off-topic as it will be too volatile..but very interesting.

http://biggovernment.com/2009/09/10/chaos-for-glory/

Within 2 hours of this being shown - the two workers for Acorn were "let go" from what I've heard.


----------



## TinysMom

I figured out why Nyx is the way she is....it isn't Dave & Karen....its because she knows Autumn halped name her and she wants to be just like her "Auntie Autumn" when she grows up...

:biggrin2:


----------



## NorthernAutumn

hmmm... her Auntie Autumn sez her little niece Nyx is more than welcome to come for a visit 

(I don't have a bad bone in my body... must be cross-contamination )


----------



## Wabbitdad12

She certainly didn't get it from me, I am so sweet people gain weight just looking at me.:biggrin2:


----------



## NorthernAutumn

LOL! I don't doubt it, Dave


----------



## TinysMom

*Wabbitdad12 wrote: *


> She certainly didn't get it from me, I am so sweet people gain weight just looking at me.:biggrin2:



Man...and here I thought it was the pizza that made me weigh more the day after we saw you guys...



You could've warned us!


----------



## TinysMom

I'm so excited- I got the pedigrees for my babies...woo hoo!

First off - my girls are older than my boys...

Sophia is the oldest - she was born March 6th.

Athena was born March 23rd.

Mercury was born April 15th.

Hermes was born April 20th.

Also - Hermes does not carry black directly in his lineage like I thought - but he does carry steel. Maybe Mr. Langley was telling him I could breed him to black or something...I was so excited and confused that day.

Anyway - just had to share those dates!


----------



## undergunfire

Peg...does that mean you will have steel Flemish :shock:?


----------



## TinysMom

Yes - there is a good chance I will have both steel flemish and light gray flemish...and also white flemish.


----------



## undergunfire

*TinysMom wrote: *


> Yes - there is a good chance I will have both steel flemish and light gray flemish...and also white flemish.



I decided that I want light grey.....see my post on the main part of the forum!


----------



## TinysMom

Here I thought you were gonna make a joke about how you want to "steel" one of my flemmies...


----------



## TinysMom

I thought I'd share a bit about my "dream" barn that I'm working on designing. I'm so excited about it- and I'm hoping to start setting aside money towards it starting next month.

First of all - if we can get permission from the city to have a building this size on our lot - I want a 12' X 32' garage style building. You can see them here - I want one styled like the 12' X 20' barn style you can see (click on it for a bigger look).



http://www.lonestarstructures.com/garages.html



I chose the garage style for the ramp and also because it seems to be built heavier to hold more stuff...

I want the "front" area - where the garage door is and where the side door is - to be partitioned off from the main area - it will have a couch and a play area and a grooming area, etc. 

I want to put these doors http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc1vZ1xr5/R-100084016/h_d2/ProductDisplay?langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053 or something like them up to partition the front area off from the back area.

The "rest" of the barn will have the animals - I'm not sure how many feet I'm looking at - I'm guessing 12' X 20' or so. This is where the hard part comes in...

Do I want cages along one wall and play areas along the other wall? Do I want cage areas near the front (or back) and then the play areas in the other space? 

What else do I want - should I get a 4' loft? What about getting a back door too for more access in case of an emergency? 

I think I want to add extra windows (I hate dark rooms) - so maybe I'll have 2 windows on each side - and maybe one window in the back....

I love the woodbenches they can install (24" wide) - I'm thinking about having those installed along one side of the "public" area to use for grooming, etc. 

HELP?

Suggestions?

The worst part is going to be getting water to it - I think we're going to need to talk about that.

Oh - and also - my flemmie mamas when they have babies - will need more space and privacy..so should I save the back area for them?

ARG!!!


----------



## undergunfire

*TinysMom wrote: *


> Do I want cages along one wall and play areas along the other wall? Do I want cage areas near the front (or back) and then the play areas in the other space?
> 
> What else do I want - should I get a 4' loft? What about getting a back door too for more access in case of an emergency?
> 
> I think I want to add extra windows (I hate dark rooms) - so maybe I'll have 2 windows on each side - and maybe one window in the back....
> 
> I love the woodbenches they can install (24" wide) - I'm thinking about having those installed along one side of the "public" area to use for grooming, etc.
> 
> The worst part is going to be getting water to it - I think we're going to need to talk about that.
> 
> Oh - and also - my flemmie mamas when they have babies - will need more space and privacy..so should I save the back area for them?


First off, I can tell you are LOVING thinking of ideas for your new barn. I want one, now....for my goats when we move to NY....LOL, eventual goats, I should say!!

Anyway...do you think you could draw up a map, then post it here? It might be better to understand, so we (and you) see it visually.

The loft seems like it would just somehow hold hair/dust/spiders/etc. I would be nice, on a side note, for storing carriers and stuff. So, I don't know...

An emergency back door is an awesome idea. I think double garage doors would be an even cooler idea, if possible. My friend in NY had a barn with horses that had a garage door on one end and another on the other end...it was sooo awesome for cooler days because of the cross breeze...will also blow out some hair!!

I like the idea of extra windows!!

Maybe you can save for a watering system, eventually...or buy a used one?

I think it would be awesome to have a space for Flemish mama's to have their babies in privacy.

How many "holes" will you have? Like....1 rabbit per cage? Some rabbits housed in pens on the floor?

You might want to think about tiling the floors, too, before putting every one in there. I know that even with pans...pee/water is going to get into the floors. I would hate for your floors to "rot out" over time. This way cleaning will be easier, especially after play times.


----------



## TinysMom

The floors are going to definitely be tiled before any bunnies go in there (or something like tiles)....and the walls are going to be painted with washable paint.

Since the city will not allow me to have rabbits housed together in a 'sanctuary' / 'warren' type thing - each rabbit will have its own cage. The lionheads are in 18" X 24" cages and I want to have the boys in one area and the girls in another area and have pens they can exercise in on a regular basis - probably not every day - but it is more than they would get from other breeders.

At first the lionheads will take up the most space - but as they die off - the flemmies will then get the most space. I am toying with doing one wall of lionheads and one of flemmies with a play area in back...I just don't know.

I'm not sure if I can add a second garage door - I imagine if I do that - I can't have the loft. Art doesn't care for the loft - I think its sorta "cute" and fits the barn idea - but I'm not sure it is the best use of space.

For the money - I'm really thinking I'd like 3 or 4 windows on each side...simply because I like lots of light.

I will try to draw out floor plans in a bit - I already started but had to hide them from Zeus and now I have to remember where I hid them!


----------



## TinysMom

Another thing I'm considering doing (boy - am I paranoid about fires or what??) is having a bunch of cheapie cat kennels there - one per bunny - AND some sort of a roll-around unit...so that I could throw the rabbits in carriers and get them on the rolling unit and out the door in minutes. Of course - if they were plastic - they might not last.

I think I am definitely going to be needing to look into a sprinkler system. The nice thing is our lawn has a sprinkler system - so we could always turn that on too..


----------



## GoinBackToCali

The water isn't that big a deal..we rerouted the house water to the pig pens and the rabbitry in the backyard, didn't change the pressure or anything..

Lemmie dig around and find the way we did it, might just have to get Rick to tell me how he did it..will post it to you..


----------



## TinysMom

Thanks - I'd appreciate that. I keep thinking how nice it would be to have a sink, etc. in the barn.

I know at this point I'm still dreaming - I mean the barn itself is over $7,000. That's without all the special stuff I want to do.

But at least now I have a direction to go in..


----------



## TinysMom

Wow - its currently ONLY 69 degrees here and only supposed to get up to 78 by 1 pm.

I'm about to get the middle stacks of cages moved outside for some fresh air today while I sweep/mop the rabbitry floor.

Plus - I'm gonna put fresh batteries in the camera (its taken over 600 pics on one set of four batteries...woo hoo...notice I didn't say GOOD pics)...and let the flemmies go outside to play too.


----------



## TinysMom

OH wow - I got some great pics of the girls playing and binkying.

Only one problem....

I forgot - now I gotta find a way to catch them....and we have a double lot for our house/back yard in particular.

Hmm....


----------



## SweetSassy

I'm so excited about you getting your garage together for your bunnies. :bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance:



I can't wait to see it come together. inkelepht:


----------



## undergunfire

I want pictures of the Flemish outside :bunnydance:!


Peg...don't forget that you can always put upgrades into your new barn eventually! I imagine it wouldn't be too difficult to install a sink a few months after getting your barn. The barn will last you a loooong time, so there is definitely time for improvements!


----------



## TinysMom

*undergunfire wrote: *


> I want pictures of the Flemish outside :bunnydance:!
> 
> 
> Peg...don't forget that you can always put upgrades into your new barn eventually! I imagine it wouldn't be too difficult to install a sink a few months after getting your barn. The barn will last you a loooong time, so there is definitely time for improvements!



I'm uploading the pictures and videos now - should be a while though.

I know we can always add upgrades - but it helps if we have planned out ahead of time WHERE we want to add them. For instance - I'm wanting them to add some workbench shelving (it is $10 per linear foot for a 24" wide workbench shelf) and I want them to add some other shelving too. 

I also need to talk to them about if it comes "finished" or not as we really should insulate it since we'll be putting having air conditioning.

I've got some neat ideas I hope to draw out soon and share.

Oh - and we FINALLY got Athena in (Robin did) - Sophia came to me when I told her it was time to come in...Nyx came to see what I was doing and then couldn't get away fast enough...and Athena? I think she's training for some marathon or something - wow that can go girl fast and binky even...and hope and .. yeah...pretty impressive.


----------



## TinysMom

Still more to come....these are just the first few that got uploaded...


----------



## TinysMom

The lionhead cages were outside to get cleaned today....all the others in the rabbitry had been cleaned already this week - but these had a buildup of hay and stuff from the last couple of days...


----------



## TinysMom

I love this one of Athena just before she took off running..


----------



## TinysMom

This one of Nyx is priceless - largely because of the story behind it.

She heard the camera going as I was taking pictures and she realized what I was doing - so she came over so she was just a few feet away from me and sort of posed. I took her picture and as soon as the camera clicked - she posed again - slightly different. She did this a few times and each time the camera clicked - she changed her position slightly.

Finally - as I got this shot she gave me a look of "Is that enough now mom? I'm gonna go play.." and as soon as the camera clicked - she took off binkying.

This was the last shot...and probably the best one too.


----------



## Happi Bun

Great pictures Peg! What gorgeous Flemish you have.


----------



## TinysMom

Still more photos...


----------



## undergunfire

Sophia is the darker light grey...right? Or is that Athena??

The Flemish look sooo cute outside....they were totally enjoying themselves! I can't wait until we move to NY and have a yard with GRASS, so my buns can play outside.

Oh...to dream of a Flemish one day sprinting across my green grassy backyard sounds much like heaven!!!!


----------



## TinysMom

Sophia is light grey and Athena is dark grey....

videos coming soon...I hope.


----------



## undergunfire

Darn it! I knew I had it wrong, LOL!


----------



## TinysMom

I hate to show this cause the cages hadn't been cleaned yet...but I'd hate for you to miss Nyx's action in this (her name is Nyx for some reason I sound like I'm calling her Nick..).


----------



## TinysMom




----------



## undergunfire

:faint:...Athena is gorgeous!

I am loving Nyx, though!!! She is so darn cute.


----------



## TinysMom

Athena is....interesting. She started out very shy - now that she's come out of her shell - she climbs up on my computer chair (if I'm not in it) and she gets up on my desk if she can. She loves to run and play and in some ways I feel like she has the personality of a holland lop or a lionhead. Its hard to explain...but when I come out in the morning she sits right by her cage door waiting for playtime. I am working with her to socialize her some - but she prefers play over pets.

Nyx loves to play - but she's also affectionate at times. She will frequently come to me during playtime and nudge me for a pet or two. She doesn't understand why SHE has to be caged when the dogs run free....and she'll go in her cage pretty good - but boy she wants out when the day starts.

Sophia is my cuddle bun...she likes to play - somewhat - but she really loves to come to me and snuggle with me. She is almost as affectionate as Tiny was after living here over 2 years...and she's only been here a short time.

I'm seriously leaning towards breeding Mercury with both Sophia and Nyx...not 100% sure yet. So there should be some good choices coming out of our herd for pet and show babies (I hope).


----------



## TinysMom

Since I'm uploading and cropping over 200 pics - I'm sure I'll be up for a while more...

From last week - I was trying to convince Sophia she didn't need to sleep in her litter box...it worked for a bit before she went back to the litter box.

I suspect she needs a bigger basket.

By the way - I forgot to add - Mercury hit 10 pounds today!


----------



## TinysMom




----------



## TinysMom

Sophia picked up her little ball last week and put it on top of a pile of poops (in front of me) that she'd made outside of her litter box.

I couldn't resist.


----------



## TinysMom

I'm sure you can tell just by my voice - that Sophia is my favorite (although Nyx and Athena are really really special too). After the girls retire from breeding at 2 1/2 or so - they will be neutered and Sophia will definitely live her life out here....but if the other girls find a good home (I will let them meet potential people and then let them decide and show me) - then I will let them go to be pet rabbits.


----------



## undergunfire

Hrrrrm....I might want a Sophia/Mercury baby. Of course....whatever happens, happens because I'd want one next fall.

:bunnydance:

I NEED to head to bed now (work tomorrow..yuck), so I am going to watch the other videos you posted, tomorrow.


----------



## TinysMom

I think I'm about done w/ videos - this next set of photos is of Nyx learning to serve herself...don't know why they're so blurry - I must've really messed up my camera settings and been in a hurry to get the pics..


Oooh - look - I found where they keep the calf manna
[align=center]




[/align][align=center]Its pretty good straight out of the container...




Yep - think I'll get seconds...




See - I didn't make it go down THAT much...




So this is where the hay comes from - and I can bug Aggie too - thats fun!




Wow - when they mix up the food and use the scoop to put it into the bucket - they put the scoop down here...




Yummy...




Hey - there is the bucket!




Wow - there is stuff in there too....




But wait - why mess with the bucket when you can go right to the place where they mix the food?




Now this is FINE dining for me...






[/align]


----------



## hartleybun

TinysMom wrote:


> Sophia picked up her little ball last week and put it on top of a pile of poops (in front of me) that she'd made outside of her litter box.
> 
> I couldn't resist.



the tate modern art museum would love this as an exhibit! far better than the c:censored2 they usually show


----------



## SweetSassy

OMG!!! :inlove:

I love all the pic's and video's!!! I hope someday I can have a flemish. All your flemish's are beautiful!!!


----------



## Fancy77

Way too cute Peg. The funniest part of those videos is the camera noise when it zooms in and out I got a kick out of that


----------



## TinysMom

I'm about to take Mercury out for his first outside playtime...should be interesting..


----------



## TinysMom

scratch that - too hot & sunny out....


----------



## TinysMom

I'm so excited....I was just looking at the pedigrees for the flemmies.

To be honest with you - I feel like the top two "show quality" ones are Mercury and Sophia and I planned to breed them together because they are such a perfect match and they are developing VERY nicely.

Now I know why...they both have the same father (if I remember right - he's a multiple winner too). He is Jack Langley's BEST light grey buck...

I can hardly wait to see this line develop.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears

Looks like the 3 girls had a blast outside. And Nyx enjoyed getting into the food.


----------



## TinysMom

I've had some questions privately about why I'm writing/sharing pictures of the girls so much and not Mercury and Hermes.

Well - one thing is - those guys are QUICK...its hard to get a picture unless they're asleep...and they're messy in their cages so I don't wanna risk taking a picture of them in their messy cage even though they get cleaned a lot.

But also - Hermes has developed two large bumps - one on his back and one on his leg. We think we've figured out how he got them (let's just say that for a bit there he loved to hassle the cat...now he has a healthy respect and stops trying to mount our male cat). 

Anyway - we had to shave the fur around the two lumps so we could monitor them and upon aspiration they were found to be abcesses....one of which I was able to drain last night because it was about to break.

So you won't be seeing Hermes (the white one) for a bit cause he's half naked...and not overly thrilled with me.


----------



## undergunfire

*TinysMom wrote: *


> I'm so excited....I was just looking at the pedigrees for the flemmies.
> 
> To be honest with you - I feel like the top two "show quality" ones are Mercury and Sophia and I planned to breed them together because they are such a perfect match and they are developing VERY nicely.
> 
> Now I know why...they both have the same father (if I remember right - he's a multiple winner too). He is Jack Langley's BEST light grey buck...
> 
> I can hardly wait to see this line develop.


I want one from Sophia and Mercury! I really want a "real" Flemish. I love the looks of the well bred ones. Plus, Mercury is the cutest dude around and Sophia (as you said) is the sweetest!


----------



## TinysMom

If the babies Sophia gives are anything like her - better expect to have a flemish that wants to sit in your lap or something...

If I could get Zeus to accept her - I'd bring her in the bedroom because she loves to cuddle so much. But alas - I don't think he'll go for that- at least not right now...


----------



## undergunfire

*TinysMom wrote: *


> If the babies Sophia gives are anything like her - better expect to have a flemish that wants to sit in your lap or something...



Thats what I want!!

We will just have to see when we get all moved to NY, when we can get a Flemish around your breeding schedule. I have 7 weeks of groom school to get out of the way, first, lol. We are hoping Ryan can land a job at the brand new Target Distribution center or something...they are paying $14/hr...which is darn good for Johnstown area. This will be until he goes through the IT courses...then he can hopefully get a really good IT job!

I am already dreaming of buying a house there...one with a perfect grassy backyard with a huuuuuuge rabbit-safe run!


----------



## SweetSassy

But also - Hermes has developed two large bumps - one on his back and one on his leg. We think we've figured out how he got them (let's just say that for a bit there he loved to hassle the cat...now he has a healthy respect and stops trying to mount our male cat). 


^^^ LOL. Sorry I had to chuckle when I read this.


----------



## TinysMom

It is sorta funny - but he didn't find it funny last night when I drained the abcess since it was about to burst.

He was NOT a happy camper.

He wanted to flick me off when he got put down on the floor but his balance had changed as he no longer had a golf-ball size abcess on his leg...so he um...wasn't so graceful. I'll be kind and say it that way.

And when he smacked head first into the wall? Well...would I really laugh at a mad bunny who did something like that?


----------



## SweetSassy

Sorry. I just thought it was funny that he was mounting the cat.


----------



## TinysMom

*SweetSassy wrote: *


> Sorry. I just thought it was funny that he was mounting the cat.



Oh yeah - it was funny. What was funnier was when Harley (our harlequin lionhead buck) used to try and mount Mitzi...our calico colored Japanese Bobtail cat....they would've made such cute babies!



What was funny was I remember a couple of weeks ago - Hermes chasing Sam - then I heard something funny and Hermes came running back out of the hallway with Sam facing him full speed. I said Sam's name and he stopped and Hermes hid behind me.



I suspect that is when it happened.


And yes - I did laugh at Hermes trying to flick me off and running into the wall too!


----------



## TinysMom

I'm going to get a tshirt with my new sig on it and wear it to the rabbit shows I think...

(For reference when I do change my sig again - here it is).


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears

*I love it!!!!!!

TinysMom wrote: *


> I'm going to get a tshirt with my new sig on it and wear it to the rabbit shows I think...
> 
> (For reference when I do change my sig again - here it is).


----------



## Wabbitdad12

*TinysMom wrote: *


> I'm going to get a tshirt with my new sig on it and wear it to the rabbit shows I think...
> 
> (For reference when I do change my sig again - here it is).


I am envious, you have sanity!


----------



## TinysMom

Just a short note for those who knew I was worried about Sophia not eating...

I figured out what the little brat was doing.

When she had playtime on the floor - she'd go into Athena's cage and Nyx's cage and eat up their food...so by the time she got put back to her cage around suppertime - she wasn't hungry.

I kept wondering why the other two girls kept having EMPTY foodbowls while Sophia appeared to barely touch hers.

I told her it is ok if she eats her own food - and this morning I came out to find her bowl mostly empty...

No wonder I have the signature about my sanity...


----------



## Nyx

Hey everyone - I gotta share with you that I got hooked on mama's favorite show too (Leverage) - and I have been studying these fighting movies from this video:

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2iwThXf93wQ[/ame]

They start around 1:10 and there are three moves in particular that Eliot talks about. SO far I've mastered the first two moves but I can't master the third one yet.

When I do - watch out Dumpster!


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears

It's good to hear you figured out Sophia's problem. Poor Athena and Nyx not getting there fair share of food 'cause some bunny had to eat theirs.

*TinysMom wrote: *


> Just a short note for those who knew I was worried about Sophia not eating...
> 
> I figured out what the little brat was doing.
> 
> When she had playtime on the floor - she'd go into Athena's cage and Nyx's cage and eat up their food...so by the time she got put back to her cage around suppertime - she wasn't hungry.
> 
> I kept wondering why the other two girls kept having EMPTY foodbowls while Sophia appeared to barely touch hers.
> 
> I told her it is ok if she eats her own food - and this morning I came out to find her bowl mostly empty...
> 
> No wonder I have the signature about my sanity...


----------



## TinysMom

Well - they were getting their fair share because I'm free feeding them - meaning - everytime I see their bowls close to empty - I put in more food.

I just didn't know it was Miss Sophia helping herself to their food...

Nyx and Athena have bottom cages and Sophia's cage is on top of Nyx's...meaning she couldn't get to her own food during playtime...so it is sort of understandable.


----------



## TinysMom

*Wabbitdad12 wrote: *


> *TinysMom wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to get a tshirt with my new sig on it and wear it to the rabbit shows I think...
> 
> (For reference when I do change my sig again - here it is).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am envious, you have sanity!
Click to expand...

Actually Dave - I have a signature that explains why I DON'T have any sanity anymore...


----------



## Wabbitdad12

*Nyx wrote: *


> Hey everyone - I gotta share with you that I got hooked on mama's favorite show too (Leverage) - and I have been studying these fighting movies from this video:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2iwThXf93wQ
> 
> They start around 1:10 and there are three moves in particular that Eliot talks about. SO far I've mastered the first two moves but I can't master the third one yet.
> 
> When I do - watch out Dumpster!



Cool move sis!

Peanut


----------



## TinysMom

No pictures - but I have to share a Zeus story.

We've been cleaning our bedroom and there was a pile of junk over in one area. Sitting near the pile of junk was a HUGE metal dustpan that we had laid there - I forget why.

At 4 am - I get up to use the restroom and come back to find Zeus trying to climb up the pile of junk...only to get on the litterpan and go sliding down the pile - as if he was riding a snow sled. I am laughing the whole time and he's looking all bewildered...like "what did I do?" 

He flicks off both me and the pile of junk.

My meds kick in again about 6 am and off I go to the restroom again (I hate it when I forget and take my blood pressure pills which are partly dieuretics (sp?) at night...

Anyway - I come back in and go to lay down - about 2 minutes later I hear a noise.

He's trying to push the dustpan back UP the pile of junk....

I had to laugh again.

We're not sure if he wanted a second ride....or if he wanted to hide the fact he'd disturbed stuff...


----------



## SweetSassy

LOl. What a smart bunny!Cute story! 



:roflmao:


----------



## wabbitmom12

Thats funny, I could see him doing it by accident and then deciding that was fun and wanting to do it again, crazy rabbit.-*wabbitdad, forgot to see who was logged in.*


----------



## TinysMom

ARG....I wasnder around cause I can't go back to sleep - and the girls stand up in their cages and Athena in particular practically BEGS to come out...

Of course I gave in and let them out...

What am I gonna do without my spoiled brats (uh...babies) - while I'm gone?


----------



## hartleybun

roxy suggests that zeus isnt cut out for housework and should stick to being a studbun:sweep


----------



## TinysMom

He seems to claim he was trying to develop a new ride for buns at the "bun amusement park". He thinks he has a hit...and wonders if carrots can be attached to the dustpan for buns to chew on as they go down the ramp...


----------



## hartleybun

:roflmao: now that i'd like to see!


----------



## TinysMom

Oh wow - some of the girls and Tio are out getting playtime in the rabbitry. They are having such fun....its fun to watch them run and binky - and yes- even chase each other a bit.

When we cleaned cages recently outside- Art brought them inside in a different order and I kept getting the thought that Meathead was upset not being on the floor level. She's now sitting in a floor level cage (Rachel's) and chinning it all over and letting me knokw that is what she wants by the way she will look at me - then chin the cage - then look at me again.

Isenstar also picked out a bottom cage she likes - then Tio decided to explore it (he's neutered). Issy kept looking at me and rolling her eyes - then came running out to explore - leaving the cage to Tio who is now playing I think.

Peaches 'N Cream is normally very shy and quiet - she even binkied a bit ago.

Oh- and Julia Roberts is trying to dominate everyone - then she came here to the living room to try and dominate the dogs.

Such fun....


----------



## TinysMom

About an hour or so ago I was sitting at my desk and heard some sort of thrashing around in the rabbitry. I looked in to see Mischief throwing himself back and forth in his cage...by the time I got in there (mere seconds) - he was on his side - he breathed once when I petted him and then he was gone.

I'm in total shock and just can't believe it...he was over 3 but still yet....he had been fine!

Here are some pictures of my dear sweet Mischief - he once won BOB at a show and then in the next show his twin brother took BOV and BOS.





































RIP my handsome buck - you always made me smile cause you were such a mischief...


----------



## SweetSassy

That had to beawful to see. So Sorry for your loss. Hewas gorgeous. 

urplepansy:Rest in Peace Little One urplepansy:

 :rainbow:


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears

Peg I'm sorry Mischief is gone. He was a handsome boy and well looked after.


----------



## Fancy77

Oh I'm so sorry 4 ur loss...hes was absolutely gorgous!!!!!!


----------



## wabbitmom12

Oh Peg, I'm so sorry! :hug: I'm sorry you had to witness that, but it's good that he had his mama with him right at the end, so he could cross the Bridge without being scared. He was a gorgeous buck!


----------



## TinysMom

I suspect we're going to lose Roary too before I leave. Poor guy - he's had a really rough life in some ways - a good life in other ways.

He turned out to have maloclussion really bad and we've had to trim his teeth very often.

He's very cool tonight (was wrapped in a towel) and isn't interested in his food or water very much. I suspect he'll be gone when I wake up in the morning or by tomorrow afternoon.

He's not in any pain...just ... well...when I look into his eyes - I see he's ready to go so I'm only seeking to help make him comfortable.

I got him at the same time I got Miss Bea....and in fact, I bred him to her once and got UB (Ugly Bunny) out of it. That was before we knew he had maloclussion of course...


----------



## wabbitmom12

These are the times that being a bunny owner, just stinks!


----------



## hartleybun

:bunnyhug: peg i am so sorry. what a beautiful little fluffbun - it's a small consolation but you were with him at the end.

binky free little mischief:rainbow:


----------



## TinysMom

I got up to find a note on my desk from Robin - Roary died - 3:39 am. I'm assuming she was with him since she knew the exact time.

They say that death comes in threes - we had an old doe pass away last week - lets hope this is the end of the cycle.


----------



## Fancy77

OH so sorry huni!!!!


----------



## TinysMom

I went to pick up Mercury today for his playtime and went "oof" cause he was so heavy....so I weighed him.

The little (big?) stinker is now 10 pounds 15 1/2 ounces.

I can't believe how my babies are growing!


----------



## wabbitmom12

*TinysMom wrote: *


> I got up to find a note on my desk from Robin - Roary died - 3:39 am. I'm assuming she was with him since she knew the exact time.
> 
> They say that death comes in threes - we had an old doe pass away last week - lets hope this is the end of the cycle.


ray::hug:


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears

*TinysMom wrote: *


> I got up to find a note on my desk from Robin - Roary died - 3:39 am. I'm assuming she was with him since she knew the exact time.
> 
> They say that death comes in threes - we had an old doe pass away last week - lets hope this is the end of the cycle.


Oh Peg I'm so sorry.

:hug:


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears

*TinysMom wrote: *


> I went to pick up Mercury today for his playtime and went "oof" cause he was so heavy....so I weighed him.
> 
> The little (big?) stinker is now 10 pounds 15 1/2 ounces.
> 
> I can't believe how my babies are growing!


:laugh: Ahh Peg pretty soon they'll be pushing you around


----------



## Mrs. PBJ

Peg I am sorry for your loss. 

My PM box is always open


----------



## TinysMom

I'm so happy....I know my trip is going to be horrid and my mom is going to drive me up the wall - so Art & I splurged on me a few minutes ago - we bought me an 8" digital photo frame that will not only show photos and slideshows but plays videos and is also a clock with an alarm.

So I can take VIDEOS of my babies with me - along with photos...

Maybe I will survive this trip...if I can figure out how to use this thing.


----------



## wabbitmom12

*TinysMom wrote: *


> I'm so happy....I know my trip is going to be horrid and my mom is going to drive me up the wall - so Art & I splurged on me a few minutes ago - we bought me an 8" digital photo frame that will not only show photos and slideshows but plays videos and is also a clock with an alarm.
> 
> So I can take VIDEOS of my babies with me - along with photos...
> 
> Maybe I will survive this trip...if I can figure out how to use this thing.


Awesome, what a man! I'm glad it helps you feel a little more positive about the trip.


----------



## TinysMom

Waaah....I don't wanna go to mom's....I'm procrastinating on everything here....and I leave in less then 12 hours.

I wanna snuggle Zeus, Nyx, and all the flemmies in my suitcase - but I don't think they'd allow it - and I wouldn't have any clothes to wear.


----------



## TinysMom

Well = this will probably be my last post until I try and check in from Maine. I am *almost* ready to go - we'll probably leave in about 45-50 minutes.

I almost broke down crying when I held Zeus earlier. I'm gonna miss him so much.

The good thing is - I have a digital photo frame loaded with over 100 pictures plus some of my type of music for me to sleep by.

Oh well - off to finish packing.


----------



## hartleybun

when the servant's away the buns do play have a great trip


----------



## Fancy77

Have fun!!!! Be Safe!!!


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Don't you worry, Nyx will keep an eye on things.


----------



## TinysMom

Just checking in for a minute or two - I'm staying at my aunt and uncle's and they have internet (woo hoo). 

I will probably be staying with them during the time I'm here - its a long story and not worth going into right now.

I miss y'all - and I miss my bunnies!
(Oh - I miss Art & Robin too ... of course!)


----------



## TinysMom

Robin told me last night that Harry passed away. I don't have pictures handy at the moment - but this is pretty devastating to me as he was my first buck that I got for breeding.

RIP Harry - my "stud muffin"


----------



## hartleybun

:tears2: hugs and condolences from all of us in the bunnery.


----------



## Fancy77

so sorry to hear Peg ((HUGS))


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears

Peg I'm so sorry to hear this 

{{HUGS}}


----------



## Wabbitdad12

I am so sorry Peg.:hug:


----------



## NorthernAutumn

:rainbow::tears2: my thoughts are with you...

:hug2:


----------



## wabbitmom12

It's so hard to lose them anyway, and you're not in town...I'm so sorry. :hug:


----------



## JimD

Our prayers and thoughts are always with you and yours... but especially strong right now.

I'm so sorry Peg 

We'll see you on the other side, Harry!!
Binky free!

ray::rainbow:


----------



## TinysMom

I am NEVER leaving home again if I can help it....it seems like things always go wrong with food or a virus or something else.

I'll share more later - but for now - RIP Tio & Harriet.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears

*TinysMom wrote: *


> I am NEVER leaving home again if I can help it....it seems like things always go wrong with food or a virus or something else.
> 
> I'll share more later - but for now - RIP Tio & Harriet.


Oh Peg. This hurts. I'm so sorry you lost another 2 Georges bunny's.

Binky free Tio and Harriet

:hug:


----------



## Fancy77

So Sorry to hear Peg


----------



## NorthernAutumn

Aw... Harriet was one of my faves... loved those little muttonchops .
And Tio was such a character...
:tears2:

I hope you guys can puzzle out the cause quicklyray:

I am so sorry, Pegink iris:


----------



## undergunfire

Tio..... :sad:

I'm so sorry.


----------



## JadeIcing

Glad you posted. :rainbow:


----------



## TinysMom

I'm heading home soon - I'll be home on Wednesday. Can't give exact details right now...more updates later.

I'm so excited!


----------



## undergunfire

:bunnydance:


----------



## TinysMom

I'm flying home tomorrow - woo hoo! I can hardly wait - 24 hours from now I'll be on my way home.

I love staying at Ali's....still trying to figure out how to sneak Theresa, Ringo & Dallas into my carry-on and convince the security folks at the airport that I thought they were stuffed bunnies (they'd just eaten??).

Actually - I'd steal ALL of Ali's bunnies...but I have to leave her someone...

Talked to Art today and he said one night this week Zeus was actually AFFECTIONATE with him and snuggled up against him while he was sleeping....

I wanna go home...


----------



## wabbitmom12

*TinysMom wrote: *


> I'm flying home tomorrow - woo hoo! I can hardly wait - 24 hours from now I'll be on my way home.
> 
> Talked to Art today and he said one night this week Zeus was actually AFFECTIONATE with him and snuggled up against him while he was sleeping....
> 
> I wanna go home...



Have a safe trip!

Zeus probably was missing his mama and had to snuggle Art as a substitute....I wonder if Zeus will give you "the back", or any number of bunnyslave punishments, for being gone so long? Or will hejust be oh-so-glad to see you?


----------



## JadeIcing

Peg is sleeping. :bunnydance:


----------



## JadeIcing

Peg is in San Antonio, in the car holding Zeus.


----------



## TinysMom

*TinysMom wrote: *


> I am NEVER leaving home again if I can help it....it seems like things always go wrong with food or a virus or something else.
> 
> I'll share more later - but for now - RIP Tio & Harriet.


I guess it is time to do the "share more later" - huh?

The day before I posted this about Tio and Kyo - Art called me and was very concerned. It seems like we lost 4 rabbits in one day (by the end of the day - it turned out to be 6 rabbits). 

Art & Robin did everything they could do - change food - change hay - check water bottles - etc. etc. 

Some of the rabbits were related - but not many. They weren't all in the same area. Rabbits in other areas of the house - not affected at all.

Last Thursday Tio & Harriet died - I thought my heart was going to break.

Friday things looked a bit better - Saturday they turned worse - and on Sunday I learned that Saphira, Issy (Isenstar) and Meathead (along with Recharged) had all passed away.

The strange thing was - the flemmies and Californians were fine....it was the lionheads and Tio (Nethie) who were dying.

I spoke to Cathy (Blue Giants) at the rabbit show and the first words out of her mouth were, "You have a virus".

Why didn't I see that? We were looking at food - at water - at hay - at everything else to consider what was wrong. We were even trying to see if freon from the air conditioner was leaking into the rabbitry.

I called Art and told him how to deal with it....(20% Clorox solution for the cages and let it set for at least 20 minutes before rinsing off). 

Fortunately - the virus seems to have run its course - no more deaths since Sunday afternoon. (Thanks Dave for listening to me when I called up crying and asking for prayer - I probably wasn't doing too well right then).

We lost several rabbits while I was gone - the number is heartbreaking and when I think of my beautiful bunnies that I loved so much....it makes me cry. In many ways - I'm glad I wasn't here to watch the bunnies I loved so much pass on.

So - in remembrance of my babies - here are the ones you knew...


Before the virus (old age or unknown cause of death):

[align=center]*Harry:*












*Aggie:*












*THE VIRUS:
*
*Tio:
*










*Harriet:*
















*Issy (Isenstar):*
















*Sapphira:*
















*Recharged:*












Plus others that you did not know.

RIP my darling babies - I loved you so much and am so sorry I couldn't be here for your passing....


[align=left]*A special thanks goes out to Cathy and all the other breeders at the show who helped me with this - from sharing their own experiences and how many they've lost to viruses like this - to just listening to me and letting me cry. It helped me so much to know I'm not alone and that others have had this happen also.
*
I learned that this can very easily happen during the change in seasons and we are going to put in place some new preventative measures to keep this from happening again. 

However - in a space of four days - we lost over 15 rabbits - most of them during two separate days (Thursday and Sat night/Sunday morning). *


*[/align][/align]


----------



## Fancy77

OMG Peg I dont know what to say I am so sorry for your loss I know words can not begin to describe the pain and suffering u must b in. Again I am sorry


----------



## RexLovables

I am SO sorry...I really am. I am in prayer for you. That brought me to tears. I know it is hard, be strong.


----------



## TinysMom

Thanks everyone. I just got a pm from Cathy (BlueGiants) and she stated that it really does sound like a virus considering how it ran through the rabbitry. 

Rabbits were showing no signs of illness - no diaherrea - no mucous - nothing.

They'd just lay down - start having breathing problems a bit later - and 6 hours after the start - they were dead. 

As she stated - the "upside" of this (in order help me keep my sanity I think) - is that now my herd is "stronger" for those who have built up an immunity from this experience.

It is so hard though to look out into the rabbitry or walk out into the rabbitry and see all that empty space where cages used to be.

I must go on - I keep telling myself this - I must go on.

Oh - and I hope to get pictures soon of my flemmies - they have really developed since I've been gone and they ROCK.

P.S. I forgot to mention that Ali was really really strong for me through this - even when we lost Tio (who she cared about) - she was there for me to cry on. I really appreciate her.


----------



## TinysMom

I'm stealing Ali's picture to put it here (if it winds up working).

You have to remember - this picture was taken at the END of the day...we were all tired.

Roger (RAL Rabbitry), Cathy (BlueGiants), Me, Ali (JadeIcing) and Sharon (Starlight Rabbitry)


----------



## Fancy77

AWW u guys r so cute


----------



## Wabbitdad12

I am glad you haven't lost any more.I am so sorry that you had to go through all that.

Poor Roger, the thorn amongst all those roses.

Give Nyx a nose rub for me.


----------



## TinysMom

*Wabbitdad12 wrote: *


> Give Nyx a nose rub for me.



I will- when I can catch her.

One of the first things I did last night was to let the girls out to play.

BIG mistake...big big mistake.

Did I mention they might be big - but they're STILL fast???

I need to share more picturesas she is getting pretty darn big...


----------



## TinysMom

I couldn't find my good camera - but Nyx was out playing and I decided to get some updated pics of her today...


----------



## NorthernAutumn

LOL!
It's MY Furry dark princess !!!

She's getting SO BIG!


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Getting big like her daddy!


----------



## NorthernAutumn

Any pics of Dad kicking around, Dave?


----------



## TinysMom

*NorthernAutumn wrote: *


> She's getting SO BIG!


Yes...she definitely is getting BIG...and to think she's not fully grown yet...

She is close to the size Tiny was shortly before he died...and she's still so young.


----------



## TinysMom

Oh wow - I just found out there are two flemish giant specialty shows in Texas on November 21st.

Starting to save my pennies, nickels, dimes and quarters for the gas....


----------



## JadeIcing

TinysMom wrote:


> P.S. I forgot to mention that Ali was really really strong for me through this - even when we lost Tio (who she cared about) - she was there for me to cry on. I really appreciate her.


:hug:


----------



## JadeIcing

TinysMom wrote:


> I'm stealing Ali's picture to put it here (if it winds up working).
> 
> You have to remember - this picture was taken at the END of the day...we were all tired.
> 
> Roger (RAL Rabbitry), Cathy (BlueGiants), Me, Ali (JadeIcing) and Sharon (Starlight Rabbitry)



That was very amazing day! So much fun!


----------



## TinysMom

I thought I'd share a typical day here when I'm not working.

The three flemmie girls got let out to play about 9 am. Sometimes they'll get 8-10 hours playtime - other times they'll get 3-4 hours.

A few minutes after they were left out - Nyx was napping again in her pen and Athena was in there periscoping and trying to come up with ideas for playing. Trust me...they both found ways to play.

Athena came running out of the cage at full speed and Nyx was behind her - doing binkies for a bit. I bet Nyx did 10 binkies (mostly side to side) before settling down to run.

Sophia took off to check out the bathroom and hallway and then stop by me for about 5 minutes of pets before going off to play some more.

I will probably switch them about noon - putting them in their cages and letting out either Hermes or Mercury. I may let both out actually but put up the gate so that one has the hallway/bathroom area and the other one has the rest of the house. That way they can spend more time out playing.

I need to find my good camera so I can take pictures of them (I also need to clean their cages in the next day or so).

I was worried about Nyx - she looked like she just didn't feel as good - she's in a molt and her eyes looked...I don't know. Not as bright as usual. 

But now that she's been running and playing for a bit - she looks much better. I think she might have been bored or something - I don't know. I do know that I'll be checking her over later today and giving her a good brushing to make sure she's ok. She did eat a good portion of her food last night (I overfed them cause I couldn't remember how much they got).


----------



## wabbitmom12

Again, so sorry about your losses. Those are the times that being a bun ownercan be soheart breaking. :tears2:

Thank you for the pictures of Nyx. She IS getting big, and she looks great. I love the one where she and the cat are both grooming. Interspecies friendship! 

Cool beans, about the specialty show coming up. I hope they are all in show condition. It sounds like so much fun :bunnydance:

Nyx binkies - I am so jealous!


----------



## TinysMom

Well - at 12:15 the girls got locked up (Athena and Sophia were cuddled in Athena's cage so I let them stay there) and Mercury started getting his play time.

I opened the door to let the dogs go out and he came running at full speed thinking he could go out too...poor bunny - I shut the door on him.

He's been teasing the girls in the cages and batting his eyelashes at them....


----------



## TinysMom

Of course Mercury would pick the dirtiest place on the floor for resting (but I can't get pictures of him when he moves around - he's way too fast).

[align=center]





[/align][align=center]I was trying to show his lashes....










[/align]


----------



## Wabbitdad12

I thought I had a more current photo of Titan. This is one from August.







Mercury is one handsome dude!


----------



## undergunfire

Mercury is such a cutie. I wish I had my own "Mercury bunny" !


----------



## wabbitmom12

Mercury is so handsome! :inlove:

The light greys have such a special place in my heart, because of our Lily...


----------



## TinysMom

This is horrible...Eric is here visiting - we're sitting around eating and listening to music, etc. - and what do I keep thinking?

I WISH I WAS AT A RABBIT SHOW (with my family).

I wasn't gonna get hooked into showing again - I really wasn't.

But I'm seriously considering a flemish specialty show on 11/21 (double I think?) and a triple show in Duncan, OK on 11/27 & 28....

I realized today - I should have my first paychecks before then for starting up my new job...so I'll have money for gas & show fees.

I think I got bit by some sort of show bug after being in CT.....it was really such fun.


----------



## TinysMom

*wabbitmom12 wrote: *


> Mercury is so handsome! :inlove:
> 
> The light greys have such a special place in my heart, because of our Lily...


I think that Lily was part of the reason I fell in love with the light grays - and Samantha too...


----------



## JadeIcing

*TinysMom wrote: *


> I think I got bit by some sort of show bug after being in CT.....it was really such fun.


:wiggleI had nothing to do with that.


----------



## wabbitmom12

*TinysMom wrote: *


> I WISH I WAS AT A RABBIT SHOW (with my family).
> 
> I wasn't gonna get hooked into showing again - I really wasn't.
> 
> I think I got bit by some sort of show bug after being in CT.....it was really such fun.


It is fun, even if your bunnies don't win. Bunny lovers are the bestest people! 

Everyone is really friendly at the shows, and it is a nice, family atmosphere.

And there are bunnies, every size, breed, and variety...as far as the eye can see!!


----------



## TinysMom

Just had to share that Zeus sorta loves me again.

He snuggled by Art on the bed this morning and then he let me pet him a bit.

Then when he saw I was in our bathroom later he came RUNNING to me....then nudged me once for pets and then ran away.

Hopefully he'll forgive me soon for being gone so long...


----------



## TinysMom

Weighing the bunnies today - so far ...

Nyx - 11 pounds 9 ounces

Mercury (shock of shock) - 12 pounds - 4 ounces


----------



## TinysMom

Ok - I haven't brought Hermes out yet as he's harder to get out (and the girls are having playtime). Here are the weights (and ages) so far....

The oldest - Sophia - born March 6th - current weight 11 pounds 15 ounces (I thought she weighed more than that)

The next oldest - Athena - born March 23rd - 10 pounds - 13 ounces

The next in line - Mercury - born April 6th - 12 pounds and 4 ounces (the biggest so far)

Next...Hermes - born April 20th - weight to come later today

Finally - Nyx - born June 10th - weight 11 pounds and 9 ounces (heavier than Athena who is over 2 months older).

No wonder these brats are eating me out of house and home! But I love them so much.

Two interesting things hit me...

1. Mercury gained almost 2 pounds in a month - WOW.

2. Nyx is still going to be showing in the Junior class until December 10th - which makes me think she's going to be the largest in her class whenever she shows. Her "sisters" will be in the 6/8 class in November and then the senior class in December shows.

Should be interesting to see how they do.


----------



## TinysMom

The flemmies don't get much in the way of salads - they usually get a carrot every night and they split a small banana some mornings (which means they don't get that much). 

I just made them up small salads each...it included something like 3 or 5 types of lettuce (I'd have to look at the bag) plus I added in a baby carrot, a small pineapple piece (fresh pineapple) and a small piece of watermelon.

Boy do I have some happy babies right now....Sophia took a bite of her watermelon and looked at me and almost binkied..then she grabbed her watermelon and pulled it out of her bowl and kept eating it and glancing at me.

It is so nice to see them enjoying themselves...but almost binkying over a new food item? Wow..


----------



## TinysMom

Zeus has FINALLY forgiven me....yeah! It is so nice to be able to give bunny pets again. 

I laid on the bed with him for a bit before work today and talked to him about how I was going to work so I could afford his treats and stuff - and how much I love him and was gonna miss him.

He pancaked down for pets for almost 30 minutes and I was almost late for my training!


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears

That's great that Zeus has decided your worthy of his love again


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Nice to hear you and Zeus made up!


----------



## TinysMom

*Wabbitdad12 wrote: *


> Nice to hear you and Zeus made up!


Now that he has forgiven me - he jumps on the bed when he sees I'm coming to bed (or waits for me on the bed if I'm up late) and then snuggles in my arms and has me pet him till he falls asleep.

If I stop petting him cause I'm falling asleep - he nips me awake to pet him some more.

By the time he's asleep - I'm awake.....

Oh well - what a gal will do for some bunny love...


----------



## TinysMom

Some pictures to update my blog - anyone complaining about the rabbitry can come help me clean it tomorrow (cleaning day)....

[align=center]Notice Sophia's tail...she's trying to send a message about her hormones (aka..she wants to breed...).
[/align] [align=center]









[/align][align=center]I needs some affection...Nyx...will you groom me?




I think I'll take my afternoon nap in Nyx's cage - no one will notice me here...




See...I told you we could BOTH fit in Nyx's cage for naptime...




Athena




Sasha-Bear (dumb as a doorknob but oh so photogenic)









It's MY stick dad...





I mean it...give it to me...





Get out of our face - we're using packing paper to pack Nyx's cage...




Ok - I'll look adorable for you this one time...




What do you know - we can both fit this direction too...I LOVE Nyx's cage...




Can Mercury come out and play?































[/align]


----------



## SweetSassy

Who is this? Beautiful pic... :inlove:

I can't tell your bunnies apart. Lol. I think it's causetheir allsame color. Except Nyx.

When will you start breeding?


----------



## TinysMom

*SweetSassy wrote: *


> Who is this? Beautiful pic... :inlove:
> 
> I can't tell your bunnies apart. Lol. I think it's causetheir allsame color. Except Nyx.
> 
> When will you start breeding?


That is Athena - she is a darker grey than Sophia and her nose is more narrow.

Here is a closeup of Sophia..

[align=center]





[align=left]
I *planned* to start breeding in December/January....but last weekend two bunnies decided to make their own plans...so we shall see if I have bunnies in time for Christmas. (All I can say is I will never leave home and leave the bunnies in Art's care alone as he sometimes forgets to shut doors...).


[/align][/align]


----------



## SweetSassy

:weee: Wow......Maybe some baby bun buns!


----------



## TinysMom

Mercury is a spoiled rotten BRAT - with a capital B.

Last night when I went to feed him - he came charging out of his door for playtime. Since the girls were locked up...I decided to let him play until Robin went to bed. Turns out ...she was up all night and went to bed early this a.m. - so he had about 10 hours of playtime.

So tonight Robin goes to feed - and guess who comes charging out his door?

She went to put him back but he gave me this look with those ears up and batting those eyes at me and pleading....

Ok ... so go ahead and call me Sucker...I admit it. I fell for it.

But tomorrow night I won't let him get away with it...somehow. Maybe I'll not be around and have Art feed him....or the dogs feed him. Or I just won't look at him when he pleads...


----------



## Fancy77

SUCKER :roflmao:


----------



## TinysMom

*Fancy77 wrote: *


> SUCKER :roflmao:


Yep - I admit it.

I was holding him next to me and trying to explain to him how he had to go back to "bed" and as soon as I said that - he started whimpering in my ear - like a little kid pleading with me.

I never was good at being firm with animals....kids maybe...but not animals..

I'm about to try to make myself lock him up as Hermes hasn't had his playtime yet..


----------



## TinysMom

I forgot to add that I bought 5 bags of rabbit food today....(still need to get a couple more from TSC)- and I paid $70 for 250 pounds total....2 bags of Purina Show, 2 bags of another Purina and 1 bag of Wendland's - a local feed made in Texas.


----------



## TinysMom

I did it - I was a MEAN mommy and just locked him up so Hermes could have his playtime....


----------



## TinysMom

testing picture size for sig..


----------



## TinysMom

I made my new signature a thumbnail so you can click on it to see the rabbits...but here is a big copy of it..


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears

Great Sig.

I love all your stories and pictures.


----------



## undergunfire

*TinysMom wrote: *


> I forgot to add that I bought 5 bags of rabbit food today....(still need to get a couple more from TSC)- and I paid $70 for 250 pounds total....2 bags of Purina Show, 2 bags of another Purina and 1 bag of Wendland's - a local feed made in Texas.


:shock:

That sounds like a good deal! I wish Oxbow or Sweet Meadows was that inexpensive. I pay a bit over $50 for 50lbs :grumpy:.


----------



## TinysMom

*undergunfire wrote: *


> *TinysMom wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> I forgot to add that I bought 5 bags of rabbit food today....(still need to get a couple more from TSC)- and I paid $70 for 250 pounds total....2 bags of Purina Show, 2 bags of another Purina and 1 bag of Wendland's - a local feed made in Texas.
> 
> 
> 
> :shock:
> 
> That sounds like a good deal! I wish Oxbow or Sweet Meadows was that inexpensive. I pay a bit over $50 for 50lbs :grumpy:.
Click to expand...

Oh my goodness. I go through 250-300 pounds every two weeks - there is NO WAY I could afford that.

You are such a neatnik Amy (I say that nicely) - I wish you were here today for rabbitry cleaning day.

Cage trays get dumped throughout the week but every couple of weeks its time to pull cages out to get the floor clean, etc. You have such an eye for stuff - I know the rabbitry would be spotless (till one of us walked in there with dirt on our shoes or something).

I was sharing earlier in the chat bar a link to what I use for cleaning....after animal control visited me and we discussed what they prefer to see used for cleaning (I couldn't afford what they use) - I found OdorBan at Home Depot for about $11 a gallon bottle (maybe a bit more?). It is multipurpose and is a deodorizer - a sanitizer - a disinfectant (gets 99.99% of germs) - a mildewstat (controls and inhabits the grown of mold and mildew) and a virucide - kills several things in 60 seconds. It can be used on walls, tables, floors, chairs, countertops, bathroom fixtures, sinks, shelves, racks, upholstery, drapes, carpets, shower curtains and mattresses. 

Depending upon what you're using it for - the one gallon can make up to 32 gallons of stuff - it makes less for me cause I use it for pet odors and on litterboxes, etc.

Here is a link to it...

http://www.homedepot.com/webapp/[email protected]&ddkey=Search

Notice - they say it is almost $60 - but that is for a case of six bottles - I got mine as a single bottle.

I wish I'd used this stuff years ago - I really love what it does for the whole house - between that and the Equine Fresh (which is much like Woody Pet)...it makes me love cleaning day..mostly.

Off to work - enough of Peg's advertisement for Home Depot - don't worry - I make no money off this...just had to share about the fact that today is cleaning day for the rabbitry and I thought folks might like to know what I use - thanks to the advice and input of the animal control folks who really know their stuff.


----------



## undergunfire

Peg....I'd love to clean right now. I soooo want to clean something because I am bored, but I have nothing to clean, LOL. Well....I do have Brody's cage to clean because he decided to shovel all of his litter out of his litter box and then dump his water dish :grumpy:.

That cleaner sounds AWESOME! Does it have a strong scent and is it okay to use around pets? I can't use harsh smelling cleaning, so I am stuck using "Holy Cow" brand in the pink bottle. It smells like flowers and does a good job, but they recently changed the formula to a more diluted liquid (even though they say they didnt - the liquid is less pink and more clear!). So, I am looking into getting something different. I thought about Nature's Miracle, but it seems expensive.


----------



## TinysMom

Amy - it seems to be ok to use around pets from what I remember reading and while it smells strong when you open the bottle - you're diluting it a lot....anywhere from 4 ounces of solution to a gallon of water for cleaning solution (routine cleaning) - to 32 ounces per gallon of water for pet odors and stuff.

They show that you can use it in a sprayer - with a sponge - or a cloth or even with a mop.

When I spray it on/in a cage that has a wire bottom (on the tray) - I let the smell die down a bit before I put it back in the cage. If I'm spraying a cage floor directly - then I rinse it off a bit with water or wipe it down with a damp sponge to get off any extra and then let it air out a bit.

I really like the way it works - it isn't as strong (smelling) as the other stuff I had...


----------



## undergunfire

Thanks Peg! I will have to try this stuff out then. It seems like it is worth the money .


----------



## TinysMom

Well - I didn't get nearly as much done today in the rabbitry as I wanted...but still yet - I'm happy. With Nyx's careful supervision (and taste-testing) - I made up the new batch of "topper" for their food. Apparently it was so good that she had to come back for seconds - and then try to come back for thirds.

I think it will be fairly easy to get her in her cage tonight when she sees me feeding in just a few minutes (running a bit late tonight).

Hope everyone else had a good day with their bunnies...


----------



## TinysMom

I'm taking a break from cage cleaning - they should be done tonight though....everyone seems fairly happy - a bit irritated that I'm changing things - but they love the new hay and stuff.

Today though I had a bit of an "OMG" moment when I went out in the rabbitry. It was neat - but sorta scary.

I went in the rabbitry and was talking to the flemish giants and looked at Sophia - as in - REALLY looked at her. Lately she's been sleeping a lot more than usual and not eating quite as much (but still eating fairly well).

As I looked at her- I realized that somehow - she'd grown up. Her head seemed HUGE as she laid there sleeping in her litterbox...like overnight she'd developed into a "real" flemish giant - you know - the types you see pictures of.

It was like my "little girl" was gone - she'd grown up and looked like the rabbits I'd study on the websites to see type, etc. 

I pm'd Cathy (BlueGiants) and she said its often like that with these guys/gals...one day they're babies and suddenly you look and they've grown up.

What amazes me is that Sophia means "wisdom" - and Sophia's eyes are that of an "old soul"...

By the way - I don't think I shared last week - but it is Athena who bred with Hermes (I'm almost positive that they bred). I will be palpating her on Friday to see if she has any babies...and in a way - I almost hope she does. 

She's been hungry at LOT lately and I think she's getting ready to go through a growth spurt. 

This morning I gave her some extra food since her bowl was empty (unusual for her) - and went back a bit later and she was LICKING it (trying to get the crumbs). So I gave her a bit more (I free feed the first year or so)...and she took two bites and then binkied and went back to sleep.

Last night Mercury wanted to get out during food time - but I wouldn't let him charge the door. He was sorta upset until he saw the new topper on his food and then he got excited and was willing to stay in the cage.

Hermes bit me last night. I was carrying him to the bathroom to work on his abscess and he just reached down and bit me (drew blood even). I told him "no" and held his head down a little - but lets face it - he knew he wasn't going to enjoy what we were going to do and I can understand his frustration. He was so good for me afterwards and he almost kissed me....

And Nyx.....oh Lordy...what do I share about Nyx....

As I've shared before - Nyx is a different bunny because she was raised in the house with Dave and Karen and their bunnies...so she knows things that other bunnies don't know.....which means she's more active and confident about herself, etc.

Apparently she's also learned about holidays....for this morning I go out to clean her cage (I told her I'd do it this morning) and I find her sleeping under this...hanging outside her cage..

[align=center]





[/align][align=left]It makes me wonder what Dave & Karen's "Peanut" will do at his new home....did his mama teach him about Christmas too?

Anyway.....other than some litterbox habits that need to be worked on - they seem to be doing well.....I notice Athena gets in her litterbox to pee - then pees over the side. Sophia sleeps in her litterbox and pees and poops in her cage. When I tried having two boxes in there - she slept in both and still peed and pooped in her cage...hmmm...[/align][align=left]
[/align][align=left]Other than that - life is good here. 
[/align][align=left]Oh - before I forget - a couple more pictures..[/align][align=center]Athena (darker) and Sophia (wider face)[/align][align=center]



[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]




[/align]
and Miss Nyx - who wouldn't stay still - claiming that the recliner is HERS...

[align=center]




[/align]


----------



## wabbitmom12

Oh my goodness Peg! They ARE getting so big! 

And is there anything more beautiful than a Light Grey Flemmie with her ears all perked up?? :inlove:

Yes, I saw that picture of Nyx's stocking in one of the other threads...she is so, so spoiled! I can hear her now, "Dear Santa! I have been a VERRRRY good bunny this year...."


----------



## Fancy77

Peg I am a bit confused....help me out 4 a sec. lol U r talking about your new cleaner. for litter pans, cages, ect. But I was under the impression that Vinegar water solution works just fine to clean cages and pans with. SO what are the reasons u use this store bought solution vs vinegar???


----------



## TinysMom

*Fancy77 wrote: *


> Peg I am a bit confused....help me out 4 a sec. lol U r talking about your new cleaner. for litter pans, cages, ect. But I was under the impression that Vinegar water solution works just fine to clean cages and pans with. SO what are the reasons u use this store bought solution vs vinegar???


When Animal Control came to visit the first two times....they said that in spite of what I'd been using there was still *some* ammonia odor. They also wanted me to use something that was a disinfectant, etc. since I have a larger herd than most homes.

I felt like the one animal control officer who was the most friendly explained it to me the best...he said it like this...

"A rabbitry is like a 'professional' establishment like a kennel or vet where multiple animals are handled...so we want to see you using professional equipment - especially for germ control."

When they came back the third time (I called them and turned myself in and said, 'they were supposed to come back - will you please have them come back so I know I'm doing ok???')....they were very pleased. 

My one concern about vinegar is that it isn't a disinfectant - yeah - it can keep the smell down - but can it kill the germs?

I hope that makes sense. 

I finished the rabbitry late last night/early this morning...so its good for a few more days!


----------



## Fancy77

Yes u did make a lot of sense not I didnt realize that it didnt kill germs...silly me  If that is that case I will also look into that Home Depot stuff you have previously mentioned. I only have 3 but since I do daycare being sanitary is high priority!! Bleach is my best friend for everything except the bunnies then it the vinegar.

Thx a bunch!!!!

I didnt realize it too you that long to clean your rabbitry u mush have a hundred buns for it to take that long...wow kidos!!!!


----------



## TinysMom

Oh no - doesn't really take that long - we have a schedule of dumping the trays so that each section gets dumped once to twice a week and it only takes a few minutes.

But this was a full-out cleaning the floor and not only dumping the cage pans but spraying them down and doing deep cleaning.

I'm trying to get into the routine of doing a deep cleaning once a month where I pull out the cages and sweep behind them and stuff - and then the regular maintenance of cage cleaning on a weekly basis. Some cages get cleaned 2X or 3X per week and others get cleaned 1X per week - depending upon the situation. For example - the flemish giants who use their litterbox....1X or 2X per week because its mainly dumping the litter box and giving it a quick spray and refilling it with the wood pellets. I have a couple of other buns that are just totally messy - and that is 3X per week (every other day). I may not spray their cage that often - but I do clean it out.

I can't believe I'm saying this - but having animal control visit me was one of the better things that ever happened to me cause they were really nice - but they helped me find products that would work so much better for the rabbitry.

I know you can also use a clorox solution on cages - I want to say it is 10% or so? When I had a virus go through - Cathy (Blue Giants) told me to use a 20% bleach solution to spray the cages down and let them sit and then hose them off. (I was at a show that day and talked to other breeders only to find out they'd had the same thing happen that spring or earlier that year).

I did have over 100 rabbits at one time - but no more. My rabbitry is much much much smaller now - due to rehoming, etc.


----------



## TinysMom

I was trying to think of how to describe the cleaning so that other folks might understand.

You know how sometimes you might go through your frig and throw out old stuff and maybe wipe it down a bit?

That's my regular cage cleaning - and it doesn't take long.

But then there are times when you take EVERYTHING out of the refrigerator and you wipe everything down (my husband likes to even clean under the rubber gasket that holds the door closed) and maybe you even bleach it a bit or use baking soda or something....

That's the type of cleaning I was doing this weekend...and I try to do that once a month now.


----------



## Fancy77

Well that is a silver lining when u look at the bright side of animal control...

I have heard that large rabbitrys have around 100 or more...so amazing to me. Well if you ever need to re-home Athena let me know lol 

I am scared to use the bleach on the buns...I am scared of contamination. But this home depot stuff sounds like just the ticket.


----------



## Fancy77

I get it lol and I hate cleaning the fridge btw with the kids spills are everywhere lol ewwe


----------



## irishbunny

I understand how messy bunnies can be! In my shed I have three bunnies caged and a group with three girls that aren't caged at all. I clean the whole place on a Sunday, by next Sunday the floor is covered in shavings, kicked out of the caged bunnies cages and the girls spread them everywhere, along with hay from their cage. They also refuse to use their cage for pooping, so they just poop where they are standing, so it all has to be swept up and we have to take all the cages and other stuff out of the shed every month to get the poops and shaving out from behind things. Plus power spray the cages because the bunnies like to poop on top of them and then mush it in :grumpy:

Messy buggers!


----------



## TinysMom

*Fancy77 wrote: *


> Well if you ever need to re-home Athena let me know lol


I bet she would be spoiled rotten! 

She is so funny - its sad because I must admit that Sophia and Nyx have been my favorite two girls - but in the last week - Athena has been becoming a cuddlebun with me...that is....when she's not laying beside Herme's cage telling him how much she loves him.


----------



## TinysMom

*Fancy77 wrote: *


> Well that is a silver lining when u look at the bright side of animal control...
> 
> I have heard that large rabbitrys have around 100 or more...so amazing to me. Well if you ever need to re-home Athena let me know lol
> 
> I am scared to use the bleach on the buns...I am scared of contamination. But this home depot stuff sounds like just the ticket.


I meant to say - when I was in Connecticut and went to the Storrs show - there was one guy there who said he has something like 300 rabbits - and I think he was saying 300 flemish giants.

I'm trying to imagine his food bill for that - not to mention the amount of cleaning.


----------



## Fancy77

*TinysMom wrote: *


> *Fancy77 wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> Well that is a silver lining when u look at the bright side of animal control...
> 
> I have heard that large rabbitrys have around 100 or more...so amazing to me. Well if you ever need to re-home Athena let me know lol
> 
> I am scared to use the bleach on the buns...I am scared of contamination. But this home depot stuff sounds like just the ticket.
> 
> 
> 
> I meant to say - when I was in Connecticut and went to the Storrs show - there was one guy there who said he has something like 300 rabbits - and I think he was saying 300 flemish giants.
> 
> I'm trying to imagine his food bill for that - not to mention the amount of cleaning.
Click to expand...

OMG :craziness

I always get surprised at how many crazy ppl there are in this world...300 U have got to b kidding me WOW

Ya Food, Cleaning, Time, Money, Space and to my knowledge the rabbit business is not a profitable one. I cant wrap my mind around crazy lol 

1 maybe 2 flemish would b just enough for me. I would love to get a white flemish doe. For my Jay Jay, but that is a while down the road. I have a breeder in my area but I am very mad with him not sending my the pedigree for Jay Jay so I dont think I will go through him again. 

Do u just have the 3 yourself??? I read your blog but I am always wondering how many Flemish u have.


----------



## JadeIcing

*Fancy77 wrote: *


> Do u just have the 3 yourself??? I read your blog but I am always wondering how many Flemish u have.


Peg has... Nyx, Sofia, Athena, Hermes, Mercury and Zeus a Flemmie mix.


----------



## Fancy77

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> *Fancy77 wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do u just have the 3 yourself??? I read your blog but I am always wondering how many Flemish u have.
> 
> 
> 
> Peg has... Nyx, Sofia, Athena, Hermes, Mercury and Zeus a Flemmie mix.
Click to expand...


*using fingers* 1...2...3...4...5...6 ok thx lmao

:biggrin2:


----------



## TinysMom

I have Zeus - who is my pet flemish giant mix - he lives in the bedroom and sleeps with us.

For my flemish "herd" I have three does and two bucks. The does are Athena, Sophia & Nyx. The bucks are Hermes and Mercury. 

Currently, I think Athena is bred...so we may be having babies in 23 days or so...I need to palpate her at the end of this week.

I may eventually go up to a herd that would be maybe 12 flemish...I am making arrangements to bring two or three in from New England this spring to add to my bloodlines and create my own lines versus just continuing the lines of someone else. (Four of the five are from the same breeder here in Texas - one of the top breeders in the nation).

But when I say "12" flemish - I'm thinking of those I might keep after they retire.

Anyway - back to my plan. I want to breed my girls two times a year and I want to plan the breedings around show season so that I can sell to 4H kids and people who want to show (along with pets). I also want to compete at certain shows - like the flemish giant specialty shows, etc.

Once my girls are 2 or 2 1/2 - I hope to neuter them and retire them...and possibly place them in good pet homes. I may ask for something like 50% of the cost of the neuter (or maybe even 25%) just to see them get into a good home. 

The bucks I also hope to retire by the age of 2 1/2 or 3 and let them go to a pet home if someone is interested. 

I will definitely be interviewing people though who want them as pets - to get a feeling for what type of home the rabbit is getting into.

Alicia & I have been talking a lot about rehoming some of my lionheads and I'm seriously considering starting to rehome them around the first of the year. I don't plan to rehome all of them - but I have some that would make EXCELLENT pets and even though I would love to keep them - Alicia has been pointing out that I need to do what is best for them. For example - I'm sitting here looking at Sting and thinking how much he loves pets and out time - he'd be a prime example of a good pet candidate. I might even rehome Triad - who I love dearly - because I think he might be happier in a home.

I'm reminding myself that if I rehome these ones...it will help me have more room in the bunny barn to create play space for the ones I do keep...

Anyway - I ramble far too much - don't I?

But you asked how many I have...I have five flemish giants in my herd at this time - and Zeus as a pet.


----------



## TinysMom

I forgot to add - I know of some breeders (flemish giants and others) who keep some or most of their retired animals. I know already that Nyx and Sophia and Mercury will live out their lives here.

Athena I will keep if I don't find her a forever home that she likes...and the same with Hermes. However - those two are the ones who are most likely to find a different "forever" home.

Also - lets say someone fell in love with Athena and I could tell that she was in love with them...like 6 months from now or something.

If I could tell she wanted to be with them (and yes - you can tell) - then I would forget my breeding plans for her and let her go to a good home once I felt comfortable with the people, etc. My ultimate goal would be her happiness - even if it meant I didn't breed her as I'd planned.

Crazy?


----------



## Fancy77

I think that sounds like a great plan Peg. Isnt it nice to have someone like that that u can bounce things off of...that is cool!!! Well When u start this plan put me down for one, oh wait ur in TX I will have to call Dave and Karen 4 one...White of course lol


----------



## JadeIcing

I am liking Athena more and more. She reminds me of Sam the more you talk about her.The more she developes the more we see Sam in her.


----------



## Fancy77

Crazy...naw....smart!! Send her my way when your done Or I could take a vacation to TX lol

I forgot to ask Why New England stock??? is there something about the flemish out there that has made u more interested??? I mean besides extending someone elses lines like now???


----------



## TinysMom

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> I am liking Athena more and more. She reminds me of Sam the more you talk about her.The more she developes the more we see Sam in her.


I can kind of understand that - nothing bad about Sam - but Athena is just sorta stand-offish. She can take people - or leave them. She comes out and does her own thing (loves to sit beside Hermes - he is her best friend) - sometimes she'll hang out with the other two - other time she's just a loner.

She's kinda hard for me to connect with. I feel bad thinking that I might rehome her some day....because I do care about her. But I'm not sure we're the BEST choice for her "Forever" home once she retires.

Seriously though - I've been praying about her - about maybe letting her go sometime next year if the right "forever" home came up for her...

I cry when I think about it - but in the back of my mind is the thought that there is a forever home for her somewhere and its like she's staying with me while we wait for it to pop up.


----------



## Fancy77

*TinysMom wrote: *


> Seriously though - I've been praying about her - about maybe letting her go sometime next year if the right "forever" home came up for her...
> 
> I cry when I think about it - but in the back of my mind is the thought that there is a forever home for her somewhere and its like she's staying with me while we wait for it to pop up.


:tears2: u just broke my heart *sniffle - sniffle*


----------



## JadeIcing

*TinysMom wrote: *


> *JadeIcing wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> I am liking Athena more and more. She reminds me of Sam the more you talk about her.The more she developes the more we see Sam in her.
> 
> 
> 
> I can kind of understand that - nothing bad about Sam - but Athena is just sorta stand-offish. She can take people - or leave them. She comes out and does her own thing (loves to sit beside Hermes - he is her best friend) - sometimes she'll hang out with the other two - other time she's just a loner.
Click to expand...

That is Sam to a T! She became my bestfriend because I didn't expect more. She didn't not really care about people but would tolerate interlopers.Her love was Ringo, she could sit by him forever. The only one who would.


----------



## TinysMom

*Fancy77 wrote: *


> Crazy...naw....smart!! Send her my way when your done Or I could take a vacation to TX lol
> 
> I forgot to ask Why New England stock??? is there something about the flemish out there that has made u more interested??? I mean besides extending someone elses lines like now???


When I first contacted Cathy (Blue Giants) about getting started with flemish giants - particularly the light greys - she recommended two breeders. One was Jack Langley who is here in Texas. The other one was Juan - a flemish giant breeder from Mass.

When I was in Ct. and made it to the show in Storrs (where I got to meet Cathy who is basically my mentor for the flemish giants)....I also got to meet Juan and see his rabbits.

Alicia can tell you - I was practically DROOLING over his rabbits. He had a set of greys that I would have almost stolen in a heartbeat if I believed in stealing. I kept looking at them and looking at them.

Juan and I talked for a bit - and Cathy introduced me as a good friend of hers and we are talking about my getting some flemish from him. He has a breeding that is due this month if I remember right - that I am very interested in - plus he will be breeding the doe I drooled over this coming spring. We're talking about the possibility of my buying from the November litter (and I may even convince Cathy to sell me one if I provide her with enough Xanax to deal with the stress of the trip). Of course I won't be adding them until at least January or February.

So why Juan? Well - first of all - his flemish were AWESOME - I'll share his website at the end of the link.

But secondly - I liked his character - as a breeder - and as a person. Alicia can tell you how impressed we were with how he dealt with his son who was with him (and such a young gentleman too)...and how he dealt with his competitors, etc.

Roger from RAL rabbitry said it best - Juan is a gentleman.

One thing I learned from my experiences with the lionheads is that someone can be a breeder and have awesome rabbits- but very little character. 

I am tired of dealing with breeders and people like that. Sure - they may win on the showtables or appear to have lots of friends - but that isn't the type of person I want to have a relationship with.

So I'm bringing in Juan's rabbits because from what Cathy has said -I'll have rabbits from probably the top two light grey breeders in the nation (according to her opinion - which I trust). 

Juan has asked me to let him know how his rabbits do down here -and if they started beating Jack's rabbits - he REALLY wants to know - like IMMEDIATELY.

But I feel like I'm taking some of the best - from the best breeders - to put them together and create my own lines.

Here is Juan's website:

http://iberiaflemishgiants.tripod.com/index.html

and here is the light grey page - I'm in tears as he just lost a rabbit in the last few days...

http://iberiaflemishgiants.tripod.com/id12.html


----------



## TinysMom

*Fancy77 wrote: *


> *TinysMom wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously though - I've been praying about her - about maybe letting her go sometime next year if the right "forever" home came up for her...
> 
> I cry when I think about it - but in the back of my mind is the thought that there is a forever home for her somewhere and its like she's staying with me while we wait for it to pop up.
> 
> 
> 
> :tears2: u just broke my heart *sniffle - sniffle*
Click to expand...

Oh no - I didn't mean to do that....I'm sorry.

You have to understand something. I was adopted and my mom has often told me that when they went to the adoption agency - they were told, "We're not looking for a child for your home - we're looking for the right home for a child.."

That has been my philosophy about my rabbits. I started breeding them because they brought such joy to my life and we didn't have many breeders in the area. I wanted to bring joy to the life of others - otherwise people had to go 180 miles to a pet store to get a rabbit or 200+ miles to rescue a rabbit.

If the right home comes along for Athena...even though I bought her with breeding in mind...she will go to it. I have to do what is best for her.

Ali has been helping me understand that about some of the lionheads too...she helped me remember why I bred in the first place!


----------



## JadeIcing

*TinysMom wrote: *


> Ali has been helping me understand that about some of the lionheads too...she helped me remember why I bred in the first place!


I just try to point out all sides.


----------



## Fancy77

No Peg plz dont be sorry I am just sensitive lol I like your philosophy. It would just seem to b hard to do what u r planning on doing even though it will b the best for all involved.


----------



## TinysMom

It doesn't help that I've had a couple of dreams lately about Athena...I won't go into them here.

All I can say is - I'm preparing my heart to let her go to the perfect home if/when it happens.


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Just to put an image in your head:


----------



## Fancy77

*Wabbitdad12 wrote: *


> Just to put an image in your head:


I melted like snow in spring...love this pic


----------



## TinysMom

*Wabbitdad12 wrote: *


> Just to put an image in your head:


Dave...you're supposed to be a FRIEND....not helping me want more bunnies...


----------



## TinysMom

ARG....ever had a morning where you can't get anything done cause the free-roaming bunny wants ALL of your attention?

Mercury didn't have his playtime yesterday - so he's out this morning and I'm working at the table and he keeps coming to me and nudging me for pets and ear rubs and stuff. Then he'll run off and about the time I'm settled back down to my work - he wants MORE pets...

I love this guy - I really do - and he is so hilarious - but this morning I need to work.

I think I'll go get a carrot and see if that buys me some "alone time" to finish organizing my paperwork!


----------



## hartleybun

having just seen dave's pics im so overwhelmed by cute whisker pics that i cant remember me facebook passwork oh well



hope the carrot brought you some 'me time' my two are the sweetest little bunnies around when i show them a carrot:bunnydance:


----------



## wabbitmom12

*hartleybun wrote: *


> having just seen dave's pics im so overwhelmed by cute whisker pics that i cant remember me facebook passwork oh well


LOL


----------



## TinysMom

I keep meaning to update my blog - I'm finally going to do it.

First of all - for those who know "Maggie Mae" - I've come to the conclusion that she has e.c. (E cunniculi). After watching her drag her back leg some and doing more reading on it - I realized that is really what she has. I've moved her into a smaller cage that I can sterilize easier on a daily basis while I start her treatments. She's not very happy - but neither am I. This is what GingerSpice had (only we didn't know it at the time) and it is basically a wasting disease. We could still have months or even years with her - but she will have some issues as life goes on. Still yet - she is not in pain (that we can tell) - she's alert and has a good appetite and stuff. I think once I start treating her - she'll feel better.

Now for some pictures of Nyx and Sophia as they're the two that were out playing in the living room area the other day...

[align=center]I'm glad mom believes in "free-feeding" flemish for their first year or so....

















Ok fine...I'll pose for you...





Sheesh...the things we do for mom..



[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=left]Now for a final update about Athena....I'm honestly not sure if she's pregnant or not. Her tummy is different than that of both Sophia and Nyx...more loose. I can't feel babies - but I'm a scaredy cat when it comes to palpating and I don't do it right because I am so scared.[/align][align=left]
[/align][align=left]She sorta put all her hay into a nest type thing in her cage...but no pulling of fur, etc. If she pulls fur this weekend - we'll know its a false pregnancy - otherwise - I'm going to continue believing its a real one and buy her a nestbox next payday (they aren't cheap in her size). 
[/align][align=left]I'll be happy either way...[/align][align=left]
[/align][align=left]Soon I'll be posting a video of Nyx getting into the calf manna - no matter how I hide it - she always finds it....
[/align]


----------



## TinysMom

And getting into the calf manna...


----------



## JadeIcing

Give Athena a kiss for me.


----------



## TinysMom

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> Give Athena a kiss for me.


First I have to *lightly* spank her butt with something to get her out from the spot between the cages (where I can't reach her).

So I'll spank her - then kiss her...


----------



## JadeIcing

*TinysMom wrote: *


> *JadeIcing wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> Give Athena a kiss for me.
> 
> 
> 
> First I have to *lightly* spank her butt with something to get her out from the spot between the cages (where I can't reach her).
> 
> So I'll spank her - then kiss her...
Click to expand...

Only the kiss is from me.:shock:


----------



## Orchid

I am sorry to hear about Maggie 

I know you have been worried...

I do love those pics!! and is the Sophia with the white on the legs/feet? That looks so pretty!

AH DOUGAL IS EATING AGAIN!!
sorry lol...

You have such pretty buns!!


----------



## TinysMom

Woo hoo - I'm so glad Dougal is eating again. I know you thought about calling him something like Sir William Dougal or something like that - but somehow I keep thinking of him as "Sir William Walter Dougal" and I have NO idea where I got the Walter..


----------



## Orchid

*TinysMom wrote: *


> Woo hoo - I'm so glad Dougal is eating again. I know you thought about calling him something like Sir William Dougal or something like that - but somehow I keep thinking of him as "Sir William Walter Dougal" and I have NO idea where I got the Walter..



lol....

Well Walter was in the running for one...Angelina liked it and I probably posted it here some where...but...

We decided we will call him Sir William Dougal if we show him 

Perhaps it is because I live in Raleigh? and it is named after Sir Walter Raleigh?

I am such a fan of the Elizabeth movies! I think it is pretty cool they are able to get the same actors in on the second flick...I hate when they make a 2nd, 3rd and use different people...


----------



## Wabbitdad12

*TinysMom wrote: *


> And getting into the calf manna...



I think she wassaying to herself"I can't hear you!", "I can't hear you!", "I can't hear you!"!

Give her som extra nose rubs and a kiss from Karen and I.


----------



## TinysMom

Oh I will....

Today she was so full of herself and seemed to think that the whole house should revolve around her - so I called her a nasty name (of an ex-friend).

I wish you could've seen her face - she went and laid down - I don't think she's used to me yelling at her like that and she knew that whatever it was I'd said...it wasn't nice at all.

Now she's got her head back in the calf manna bag - I have to go take her out of it.

No wonder she's getting so big...


----------



## Orchid

lol...see this is why I wanted a male! :dancingorig:


----------



## JimD

:adorable:love da bunnies!!! ....xtra nose-kisses and ear-rubs please!


----------



## TinysMom

Wow - with all the extra nose rubs and pets these guys and gals are getting - their heads are gonna swell up cause they'll think they're hot stuff!

I am seriously considering taking Nyx and Mercury and Sophia to the flemish specialty show next weekend even if it is 400 miles away....tough decision.


----------



## wabbitmom12

*TinysMom wrote: *


> Wow - with all the extra nose rubs and pets these guys and gals are getting - their heads are gonna swell up cause they'll think they're hot stuff!
> 
> I am seriously considering taking Nyx and Mercury and Sophia to the flemish specialty show next weekend even if it is 400 miles away....tough decision.


Well, you know Nyx is a well-traveled bun


----------



## TinysMom

*wabbitmom12 wrote: *


> *TinysMom wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> Wow - with all the extra nose rubs and pets these guys and gals are getting - their heads are gonna swell up cause they'll think they're hot stuff!
> 
> I am seriously considering taking Nyx and Mercury and Sophia to the flemish specialty show next weekend even if it is 400 miles away....tough decision.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, you know Nyx is a well-traveled bun
Click to expand...

As long as you don't count her peeing on Dave's shirt...

I don't think she'll fit in that carrier anymore either!


----------



## wabbitmom12

*TinysMom wrote: *


> *wabbitmom12 wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> *TinysMom wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> Wow - with all the extra nose rubs and pets these guys and gals are getting - their heads are gonna swell up cause they'll think they're hot stuff!
> 
> I am seriously considering taking Nyx and Mercury and Sophia to the flemish specialty show next weekend even if it is 400 miles away....tough decision.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, you know Nyx is a well-traveled bun
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As long as you don't count her peeing on Dave's shirt...
> 
> I don't think she'll fit in that carrier anymore either!
Click to expand...

LOL! Especially with all of that calf manna she keeps helping herself too!


----------



## TinysMom

*wabbitmom12 wrote: *


> *TinysMom wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> *wabbitmom12 wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> *TinysMom wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> Wow - with all the extra nose rubs and pets these guys and gals are getting - their heads are gonna swell up cause they'll think they're hot stuff!
> 
> I am seriously considering taking Nyx and Mercury and Sophia to the flemish specialty show next weekend even if it is 400 miles away....tough decision.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, you know Nyx is a well-traveled bun
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As long as you don't count her peeing on Dave's shirt...
> 
> I don't think she'll fit in that carrier anymore either!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL! Especially with all of that calf manna she keeps helping herself too!
Click to expand...

I might hide the calf manna in her cage when she comes out for playtime...she'll never suspect it being there....


----------



## wabbitmom12

*TinysMom wrote: *


> *wabbitmom12 wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> *TinysMom wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> *wabbitmom12 wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> *TinysMom wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> Wow - with all the extra nose rubs and pets these guys and gals are getting - their heads are gonna swell up cause they'll think they're hot stuff!
> 
> I am seriously considering taking Nyx and Mercury and Sophia to the flemish specialty show next weekend even if it is 400 miles away....tough decision.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, you know Nyx is a well-traveled bun
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As long as you don't count her peeing on Dave's shirt...
> 
> I don't think she'll fit in that carrier anymore either!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL! Especially with all of that calf manna she keeps helping herself too!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I might hide the calf manna in her cage when she comes out for playtime...she'll never suspect it being there....
Click to expand...

Good strategy! "Now WHERE did mom hide that stuff...??"


----------



## TinysMom

First news....thanks to her love of calf manna (which she can't find today) - Nyx weighs in at 12 pounds and 4 1/2 ounces....and she's the youngest of the girls! I suspect she's gonna be huge.

:?

Now for some pictures of Athena and Sophia...mostly Athena..

[align=center]If you can't see me...then I can stay out and play...right?
[/align] [align=center]





Sophia: "lay still...darn it... you need your ears cleaned.."





You still can't find me...right?





Look - if I don't want to come out of my cage - I don't want to come out.




What part of "I'm staying in here" don't you understand???




[/align]


----------



## Fancy77

:heartbeat::heartbeat::heartbeat:


----------



## JadeIcing

My girl. :inlove:


----------



## Fancy77

:duel


----------



## wabbitmom12

[align=center]If you can't see me...then I can stay out and play...right?
[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=left]LOOKIT THOSE EARZZZ!!!! I just love Flemmie ears...[/align]


----------



## TinysMom

[align=center]:banghead:banghead:banghead:banghead:banghead:banghead:banghead:banghead
[/align]
also known as "Life with Nyx"

She sees me going to my chair at my desk and goes running ahead of me and jumps up on it. I didn't realize she jumped on it and try to sit down.....she scoots to the back of the chair while I'm practically falling off the front of the chair to keep from hurting her.

So she gets off the chair and I do my work. 

I leave my desk for a bit and come back later to find a big pile of fresh bunny poops on my chair.....a present from guess who...?


----------



## wabbitmom12

:laugh:Tat weel teech u to hidethee deelishush calff manna frum mee!

(The part about you almost falling out of your chair wasn't so funny though)


----------



## TinysMom

I haven't really taken any new pictures lately and not much has been happening.

We're on day 20 of "pregnancy watch" for Athena. I keep going back and forth about if she's pregnant as I'm horrible at palpating. If she is - I would think it is a small litter...(if she has a large litter I'm gonna go shoot myself for not being able to feel them when I try to palpate).

The thing is - she's very very grumpy with me a lot - and yet - sometimes - she's as sweet as can be - as long as it is on her terms. Some of you may read this and say, "Isn't that normal?" but not for her. She even got mad at Sophia tonight and chased her during playtime.

Nyx is....well..she's Nyx. I swear she is part e-lop based upon the things the e-lop owners share. She's constantly wanting to get in my chair and usually she's good - but if I've refused to give her something - I will find a "present" for me in the chair - right where I can see it before sitting down. 

Sometimes she'll just come at me and jump to get in my lap for pets - or she'll start pulling on my clothes to get pets. She's definitely the most affectionate of the flemmmies.

And Zeus...I have to share about Zeus. After a month of mostly not letting me near him - he now sleeps beside me again at night and wants me to pet him - and then oftentimes wants me to pet him when I first wake up in the a.m. Today I fell asleep four times - each time I'd wake up - have him nuzzle me for pets- I'd pet him and then fall asleep again - only to wake up and be nuzzled for more pets. Since I had the day off - and he wouldn't let me near him for so long....I didn't mind spending the time with him..

I guess that is all - maybe more later if I get photos done tomorrow.


----------



## wabbitmom12

*TinysMom wrote: *


> Nyx is....well..she's Nyx. I swear she is part e-lop based upon the things the e-lop owners share. She's constantly wanting to get in my chair and usually she's good - but if I've refused to give her something *Nyx = DIVA!!*- I will find a "present" for me in the chair - right where I can see it before sitting down.*Well...at least you see it BEFORE you sit in it!*





> Sometimes she'll just come at me and jump to get in my lap for pets - or she'll start pulling on my clothes to get pets. She's definitely the most affectionate of the flemmmies.





> *She's definitely got her parents' sweetness  But, you deserve a lot of credit too, Peg. You have continued to nuture that affectionate side of her, and now it just grows right along with her! If she weren't getting anything more than food, water, and a little exercise, she might still be gentle, but I bet she wouldn't be so affectionate. She wouldn't have much reason. You'd just be the person who fills up the food dish and maybe says a couple of words to her each day. But as it is, yougive her companionship, love, praise (maybe a little "discipline"), and LOTS OF appreciation for her unique personality. I'm sure I've said this before, but I'm so glad you have Nyx! She couldn't be more loved or cared for..AND I get to hear her stories on a regular basis  I just love knowing that she is like Sweetie and Titan...but with her own little spinon it.*
> 
> And Zeus...I have to share about Zeus. After a month of mostly not letting me near him - he now sleeps beside me again at night and wants me to pet him - and then oftentimes wants me to pet him when I first wake up in the a.m. Today I fell asleep four times - each time I'd wake up - have him nuzzle me for pets- I'd pet him and then fall asleep again - only to wake up and be nuzzled for more pets. Since I had the day off - and he wouldn't let me near him for so long....I didn't mind spending the time with him.. *What an awesome way to get awakened!
> *


----------



## TinysMom

Robin and Art have been hearing noises out in the rabbitry at various times - but I've not been able to hear them - till today.

When the boys are out playing (one at a time)- Nyx sits in her cage and whimpers to get out and be with them to breed with them. She seems to be whimpering at the boys - as if to say, "please help me feel better..".

I'm not SUPPOSED to breed her till February .... poor thing.

I should take a video of her whimpering - it just sounds so sad and so pathetic almost...


----------



## TinysMom

*wabbitmom12 wrote*


> *She's definitely got her parents' sweetness  But, you deserve a lot of credit too, Peg. You have continued to nuture that affectionate side of her, and now it just grows right along with her! If she weren't getting anything more than food, water, and a little exercise, she might still be gentle, but I bet she wouldn't be so affectionate. She wouldn't have much reason. You'd just be the person who fills up the food dish and maybe says a couple of words to her each day. But as it is, yougive her companionship, love, praise (maybe a little "discipline"), and LOTS OF appreciation for her unique personality. I'm sure I've said this before, but I'm so glad you have Nyx! She couldn't be more loved or cared for..AND I get to hear her stories on a regular basis  I just love knowing that she is like Sweetie and Titan...but with her own little spinon it.*
Click to expand...

It is so funny because when she first came here - I would NOT have called her affectionate. Troublesome...yes. A Toddler ... yes. It was always "No Nyx..not that.." and "Nyx is too quiet...someone check on her."

But over the last couple of weeks - since I've started being a bit more firm with her (yet loving too)- she's started to come around more and become more of a sweetie. She loves it when I pet her and she'll stop her naughtiness if I'll pet her and give her attention.

Anyway - she brings me so much joy - except to hear her whimper now because she wants to breed. I feel so bad for her - I really do. I'm really glad I couldn't hear it with the air conditioner on....I think I would've sat here and cried.


----------



## Orchid

Awww....I have never heard a bun make any sort of noise...though I think once, I heard Simon growl at me...but it was so fast I was not sure I actually heard it 

I love the pictures! I always thought I would be a floppy ear lover...but I so LOVE Dougals ears!! They are awesome and so expressive of his moods...
Flemish are pretty cool!!


----------



## TinysMom

Well - I have come to the conclusion that Athena is NOT pregnant....thank goodness.

She's very aggressive today with the other girls and when I was cleaning her cage she jumped down on the floor and ran right to Mercury who was having his playtime (I got her immediately). 

I just flipped her to check her "privates" and she is VERY VERY ready to breed.

No wonder she's been grumpy.

I'm going to pm Cathy about this as we had originally talked about breeding the girls around this time (Sophia & Athena - Nyx still has to wait until she's older even though she is a bigger girl than they are).


----------



## Orchid

*TinysMom wrote: *


> Well - I have come to the conclusion that Athena is NOT pregnant....thank goodness.
> 
> She's very aggressive today with the other girls and when I was cleaning her cage she jumped down on the floor and ran right to Mercury who was having his playtime (I got her immediately).
> 
> I just flipped her to check her "privates" and she is VERY VERY ready to breed.
> 
> No wonder she's been grumpy.
> 
> I'm going to pm Cathy about this as we had originally talked about breeding the girls around this time (Sophia & Athena - Nyx still has to wait until she's older even though she is a bigger girl than they are).



Well see you should good about this!! How you were worried you couldnt feel the babies? There were none to feel!! 

Good luck breeding her...and Sophia!


----------



## JadeIcing

My Athena? Babies? I am going to be a nervous wreck, I didn't think she was before.


----------



## TinysMom

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> My Athena? Babies? I am going to be a nervous wreck, I didn't think she was before.


Yep - Cathy has given the go-ahead to breed both Athena and Sophia.

I just pm'd her about allowing Nyx to breed also - she is younger than the girls but the same size (actually - bigger than them)....and she's whimpering to breed when the boys are playing. She seems so sad right now - but affectionate too.

I'm going to get their weights and go ahead and do the breedings....I'm so excited and so scared.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears

:stork: cant wait


----------



## TinysMom

Well - I think Athena is bred - actually - I'm pretty sure of it. I called Cathy afterwards because...well..I was sorta upset and confused (long story). 

Tomorrow I'll have Hermes and Sophia try to breed.

And Nyx will have to be patient until she's older. I know she won't be happy about that....but that is tough. I have to do what is best for her.

We weighed the rabbits today - well - we didn't get Hermes yet.

Sophia is 11 pounds & 11 ounces.
Athena is 11 pounds & 11 ounces.
Nyx is 12 pounds and 8 ounces.
Mercury (my big big boy) is 13 pounds and 3 1/2 ounces.

I'm really wiped out today - I think I've got an abscessed tooth developing and it hurts and is swollen. 

Oh well - I guess that is all for now....gotta go feed bunnies and try to feel better.


----------



## TinysMom

Just for grins - I went on petfinder to see what they had for flemish giants.

NO - I'm not getting one from there...but I had noticed that there were only 23 e-lops on the site the other day so I thought I'd see how many flemish there were.

These ones really touched me...who knows - maybe someone reading this will want a flemish giant!

Blossom - sounds like she might have a forever home with her foster mama - http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=12517883

Angelina - Blossom's daughter - such a sad story - http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=12726398

Jessica & Jack - a combination I'd never pictured before - http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13648025

and for our Canadian friends - Pee Wee and Miss Yvonne - they are SOOO cute together... http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=14226983


----------



## SweetSassy

I love the pic's from Petfinders!!! :inlove:



:highfive: Yes..... Babies!!! :stork:


----------



## Fancy77

I have seen Jessica and Jack for quite some time now. I thought it was so funny that two polar opposites bonded like that. but ppl really get a great team they get a big bun and a little one all in one package.


----------



## TinysMom

I didn't breed Sophia today - I will probably do it tomorrow - I'm not sure what was wrong with me today - I just felt sorta "off" all day long.

I'm finding myself a bit down and discouraged about my rabbits in general. Then again - I'm sorta discouraged about life in general right now - I think the holidays are not easy on me - not so much because I want to go be with family - but because I realize my family will never be like those examples you see on tv in the ads an stuff...you know....the big decorated tree - presents under it - homemade cookies and hot drinks, etc. We've never really been into the big holiday scene....and its nice - but it just isn't us - yet sometimes its hard to say "its ok that it isn't us". 

For instance - Art is getting ready to go out of town for 2 weeks - so I ever so slightly twisted his arm to go out and buy himself a laptop as an early Christmas present. It means on Christmas morning he probably won't have anything to open - or not much. But he won't be spending two weeks all alone in his hotel room at night stuck with whatever is on the tube....he can read his web comics and play Lord of the Rings Online and we can chat via. Skype.

Anyway...I don't know what's wrong with me....it might just be a hormonal thing...let's hope it is. 

I think that I'm partly down because the other day I went back and read my blog from the beginning of the year and remembered all the changes I wanted to make and how hopeful I was...and here it is - just a few weeks from the new year...and I feel like I'm treading water in the same old place.

Oh well - I guess I'm gonna close this for now and watch my Nyx girl play for a bit. I was going to turn off the light in the rabbitry and she begged me to give her some more playtime...how could I say no?


----------



## undergunfire

*TinysMom wrote: *


> I'm finding myself a bit down and discouraged about my rabbits in general.
> *I agree...but its rats, not rabbits for me. I love them to death, but I am ready to not be a rat owner for a while....they exhaust me and I would be ratless right now if Spice hadn't have gotten pregnant. My babies are only 1 on Dec. 11th, too. I hate feeling like a monster for wanting to "rush" their already short lives.*
> 
> Then again - I'm sorta discouraged about life in general right now - I think the holidays are not easy on me - not so much because I want to go be with family - but because I realize my family will never be like those examples you see on tv in the ads an stuff...you know....the big decorated tree - presents under it - homemade cookies and hot drinks, etc. We've never really been into the big holiday scene....and its nice - but it just isn't us - yet sometimes its hard to say "its ok that it isn't us".
> *I 100% completely "feel ya" on this! The holidays make me so......upset. I have never had a real family, so to say, so the holidays are just hard. I also am hating this year because we don't have a lot of money to spend on gifts for the few family members that I do have. Luckily, my Grandmother (dad's mom) and my brother are coming out here for Christmas.*



:hug:.....I sure hope we will feel relief when the holidays are gone! I am feeling extra crappy, too, because I don't have a lot of money to run out and "shop til I drop" on Black Friday (literally my favorite day ever!).

Maybe baking little treats and making creative hot drinks would be fun for you? Nothing has to be perfect, but sometimes it is just fun to try! I can't bake worth crap, but doing it makes me focus on IT rather then life.


----------



## TinysMom

I got to thinking about my post and I decided I probably should come in here and clarify some of what I said about the rabbits.

I'm not down about the number of rabbits I have - they're not too hard to care for and I really enjoy spending the time with them, etc. We're getting the routine down for cleaning and playtime so that the two Californian boys get playtime every couple of days also - for a few hours usually. 

I think my disappointment comes partly because right now I can't go to shows and interact with others- plus in my heart of hearts - if I admit it - I'm disappointed in a couple of the flemish (AS FAR AS BEING SHOW RABBITS). 

The more I look at Hermes - the more I realize he is just NOT a show quality rabbit. I'm not even really sure I want to breed him (although I will breed him once to Sophia at Cathy's suggestion - she had some good reasons for it). 

He reminds me of Tiny - and by that I mean - he's just...NOT what I was looking for in my herd. He's a great bunny - wonderful pet - super personality.

But I don't find myself wanting to put him on a show table...and I'm trying to decide when I do my website whether or not to show him.

It sorta reminds me of a mistake that Art & I made this week. We went to Walmart and bought the new movie Star Trek....and we deliberately got it with a digital version, etc. 

Only thing is....it is Blue Ray...we don't use Blue Ray.

But -we already had it - he'd already opened it (I could've slapped him)....so we were stuck with it.

So today - in order to get a copy we could use for what we wanted to use it for - we had to buy another copy...non blue-ray.

I don't blame this on Jack Langley - the breeder I got them from - because at the age we bought them - they were still developing and we knew from talking to him that they could turn out really nice - or they might not be as nice. You can see some strengths at that age - and the whole reason he recommended Hermes to us was so we could work with whites also and he felt that would be a good way for us to add another color to our lines. 

Its funny - I feel the closest to Sophia and Mercury (who have the same father and some of the same personality stuff) - and to Nyx. Athena is so-so. She and I are getting along better now and she's coming out of her shell and starting to ask for pets and to play more. I can even see some strengths in her body type and feel less so-so about her (as far as show goes).

I'm wondering if maybe I just need to take a break from the rabbitry area of the forum where we frequently "critique" rabbits - and just enjoy them again.

I don't know - its all so hard to explain.

But I'm not tired of having bunnies - I have no regrets over the flemmies and things are going pretty good.

I'm just...missing shows and have mixed feelings about Hermes ...and maybe Athena - a little bit. 

Both would/will make great house pets and they were well worth the money I spent on them. Its just now that I'm getting ready to work on my website and breedings and stuff...well...I'll just hush!


----------



## hartleybun

:hug: i know where you are coming from with the holiday thing - i get the same about christmas - where are these families that feature in the adverts? every year we get the perfect christmas image rammed down our throats :tantrum::banghead:soapbox well we shall celebrate in our own way without spending thousands of pounds on food that will go to waste. 

am now on a guilt trip for ranting on your lovely blog:tears2:

im not sure whether you keep your ex show bunnies. back in january my beloved hartley died and we had to get roxy a new husbun. the breeder/exhibitor only had a show bun - he hadnt done well in his previous two shows losing out to his sister. his career was over. he is now our beloved pet and husbun to roxy. as a showbun he was used to being handled and could cope with different environments. for us this was ideal. i think what im trying to say is that one persons ex sho bun is another persons' ideal companion bun.

keep blogging - you are a great bun servant:bunnydance:


----------



## Fancy77

OH huni my heart goes out to u. I dont have any x-mas/family issues but I do have wish for a fairy tale life, like u see on TV.

I am sure it is disappointing for you when you have your heart and mind set on one thing and it doesnt work out that way. 

But regarding you Blue-Ray think about ebay or craigslist I know I hate being stuck and this has been a great avenue to not being stuck. Just a thought tho. 

Hope all gets better soon!! (((HUGS)))


----------



## SweetSassy

:bunnyhug:

I have a messed up family so i just do the best with what I can(for the holidays).But... I make itthe best for my children. My heart goes out to you.


----------



## TinysMom

Isn't it awesome sometimes what a night's sleep (and a cup of good coffee in the morning) can do for someone? I think when I'm tired - my whole perspective changes - I get cranky and whiny and think things revolve around me and want to shut out others. 

Give me some rest (and some caffeine) and life looks better.

I suppose it helps that Zeus slept next to me almost all last night and every time I rolled over - he wanted some pets and some loving. When I woke up this morning - I spent about half an hour petting him and feeling him tooth purr as he'd pancake down and nudge me for more pets.

As I was petting Zeus - I started thinking about Hermes. You know - all I was doing was looking at him from a "livestock" point of view - of what he will add to my breedings. But truth be told - he will be an awesome pet bunny and once I do a breeding or two with him - that is what I'm going to do - is release him to a family who wants an awesome pet bunny and let him go be spoiled (hopefully like Zeus is).

I realized I had my focus wrong - I remember telling Art once years ago that the day I stop grieving over losing rabbits - or I start looking at them only for what I can get out of them - was when I'd have to rehome them....that they're more than just objects.

But it took Zeus - a most definitely a non-showable bunny to help me remember that.

As I was laying in bed petting Zeus and thinking - I thought about some other things too....

First of all - maybe I haven't made all the changes I wanted to make this year. So what.....it isn't like the year is over - and even if it was over - there's still tomorrow...and the tomorrow after that...and the tomorrow after that. 

So I can refocus my energies on what I want to make better in our home and work on it - instead of using that same amount of energy on beating myself up.

I'm going to sit down and talk with Art & Robin later today about what they would like us to do for Christmas as far as decorating, meals, etc. I know I want to get my living room all cleaned up and organized by Dec. 11th (when Art comes home from his trip) - I would like to have him shocked at how good it looks. Maybe then I'll feel more like having a tree or whatever.

Anyway - for now - I'm going to continue to work on catching up on laundry and straightening up the living room and enjoying my bunnies for all their wonderful qualities - showable or not!


----------



## Wabbitdad12

*TinysMom wrote: *


> Anyway - for now - I'm going to continue to work on catching up on laundry and straightening up the living room


You know they have daily flights to Chicago and South Bend, so when your done I would hate for you to get out of your cleaning rhythm...


----------



## TinysMom

*Wabbitdad12 wrote: *


> *TinysMom wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway - for now - I'm going to continue to work on catching up on laundry and straightening up the living room
> 
> 
> 
> You know they have daily flights to Chicago and South Bend, so when your done I would hate for you to get out of your cleaning rhythm...
Click to expand...

Only if Titan, Sweetie & Daisy return with me...

That will help you keep your house cleaner when I leave!


----------



## SweetSassy

Do you have a pic of Hermes? I'm just curious what he looks like. I was going thru your post to see if you had one, but I didn't see him. Knowing me, it was probably right there in my face. LOl.


----------



## Fancy77

I am happy to hear you have a better outlook today...I call them bad days basement days...cuz that is where I'd like to hide in all day. if only I could tho.


----------



## TinysMom

I'm currently trying to breed Hermes and Sophia outside in the dog kennel area - and about to take pictures - so I'll post them soon.


----------



## TinysMom

*TinysMom wrote: *


> *I'm currently trying to breed Hermes and Sophia outside in the dog kennel area - *and about to take pictures - so I'll post them soon.


:banghead:banghead:banghead:banghead:banghead:banghead

Maybe tomorrow will work out better...


----------



## JadeIcing

*TinysMom wrote: *


> *TinysMom wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> *I'm currently trying to breed Hermes and Sophia outside in the dog kennel area - *and about to take pictures - so I'll post them soon.
> 
> 
> 
> :banghead:banghead:banghead:banghead:banghead:banghead
> 
> Maybe tomorrow will work out better...
Click to expand...

Who is not in the "mood"?


----------



## TinysMom

Sophia wants NOTHING to do with Hermes....at all.

She is now sulking by the refrigerator cause I dared to breed her without asking her who SHE wanted to be bred with...

(I wonder if she secretly promised Mercury that they would be together..).


----------



## TinysMom

About to head to bed.....went to Walmart tonight for Zeus' greens and wound up buying a small tree (well - not a tree really) - and a couple of other things to decorate for Christmas...and I'm kinda excited. I'm going to wait till Art is sleeping later this week (like after Thanksgiving - or that afternoon) and clean off the breakfast bar and decorate it for Christmas. I even got pine candles - which have a special meaning for us (I'll share later).

Also - Athena has started hanging out behind the tv...and if she were to be pregnant from before - I would think she was scouting out a spot to have her babies...

Good thing we found her hiding spot and got her locked up again...


----------



## TinysMom

I am so excited...I HATE HATE HATE Black Friday...but...Tractor Supply is having their pet crates on sale for 40% off. That means I can get a crate/kennel the same size as Nyx's for $71 instead of $120. I was going to have to get one for each of the girls soon as they get ready to have litters...

I'm going to check those measurements against Nyx's pen - but if it is the same (which I think it is) - then I'm getting up early Friday morning to go get one....or maybe two.


----------



## TinysMom

Sharing some of my favorite West Wing Thanksgiving moments..

President Bartlet calls the Butterball Hotline

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N_LLNp4E1HI]President Bartlet hands down his knife set[/ame]

This next set of three comes from the West Wing episode "Shibboleth" where some Chinese refugees are seeking asylum because of their religion. It was the Thanksgiving episode one year..

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lhwLj2qIT4k]Shibboleth[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D5RGxE2_G0I]The President interviews one of the Chinese[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=segppn0zTsE]This is a great job - President Bartlet[/ame]

and finally - the turkey episode...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2cDKIPJRTxs]Where do the turkeys go?[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fcCgmjqDA7k]Pardon another turkey?[/ame]


----------



## TinysMom

Here are some of the photos that I took the other day when I took Hermes and Sophia outside to hopefully mate them. The thought was that if they had time to "play" it might get her more in the mood. Ha ha.

Hermes has an abscess on his back and you may see where we lanced it to drain it and then cleaned it out with vanodine...trust me - he's fine and he's doing good.

[align=center]
I know I'll find you if I look hard enough...





[/align][align=center]You can't see me hiding behind the bucket....




[/align][align=center]I don't know why this one tickled me so - but it did....




[/align][align=center]Sophia: Back away...[/align][align=center]Hermes: Doesn't this grass taste good? I bet its even better over by you...
[/align][align=center]




[/align][align=center]Mama...go away....we need PRIVACY




[/align][align=center]Mama - stay here and tell this little twerp to leave me alone...




[/align][align=center]I can't believe you're in agreement with his ideas! I don't want babies from HIM...





[/align][align=left]
I had been really discouraged about Hermes till I started looking at him through the camera lens - especially his back feet. I need to remember that he is the YOUNGEST of my group by several weeks and he still has a bunch of growing to do. He could turn out to be really nice after all.
[/align]


----------



## SweetSassy

I love this picture! He is a gorgeous bunny. He has a pretty/ handsome face. Lol. And she is beautiful, I can't wait to see the babies if they mate inkbouce:


----------



## TinysMom

*SweetSassy wrote: *


> I love this picture! He is a gorgeous bunny. He has a pretty/ handsome face. Lol. And she is beautiful, I can't wait to see the babies if they mate inkbouce:


He did get her one time...so we'll see. She was SOOO upset I didn't press my luck as I can still wait for babies....

If Athena IS pregnant from when I thought she was (she put on 5 ounces from Sunday through Thursday) - then he is the daddy of that litter...


----------



## TinysMom

Ok - gotta share.

I was using Sophia's new cage to hold some of the Christmas decorations for the photo shoot...had moved most of them out...but the girls seemed to like the garland so they pulled it down into Athena's brand new cage.

By the way - the tiles were really dirty because Art took them from outside to see if they would work for the shelf he was making in the cage. I'm running them through the dishwasher now to clean them up!

[align=center]



[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]If you look closely - you can see that they dragged the garland back to the litter box!
[/align]


----------



## SweetSassy

AwwwThey wanna decorate for Christmas too.


----------



## TinysMom

And its a litter box built for two...

[align=center]




[/align]


----------



## TinysMom

Just a note for myself....dear sweet Athena has put on 7 1/2 ounces since last Sunday....

Today is day 27 of the original "pregnancy watch"....she gets a nestbox tomorrow.


----------



## TinysMom

*TinysMom wrote: *


> Just a note for myself....dear sweet Athena has put on 7 1/2 ounces since last Sunday....
> 
> Today is day 27 of the original "pregnancy watch"....she gets a nestbox tomorrow.


Dear sweet Cathy, aka BlueGiants, has been such an encouragement to me....until tonight.

I have been pm'ing with her about Athena and her weight gain, etc and mentioned that I was hoping it was on track for a SMALLER litter. Cathy replied that it is hard to tell - she could have four huge babies or 9 or 10 smaller babies...

Gee thanks.

She then went on to say, "Don't worry...I don't think she'll have more than 9 or 10..."

I told her that with friends like her - I don't need my mother! :biggrin2:

Seriously though - the excitement is building here - at least for me. I'm preparing the nestbox after supper tonight (I can't believe how HUGE a flemish giant nestbox is) and I'm going to give it to Athena tonight in hopes that she'll go back to using her litterbox....because she's only been storing her hay in her litterbox and pooping on the floor (and she had good litterbox habits).

She's becoming a little love bug to me when I come sit on the floor near her cage and open the door for her....

Anyway - just had to record my thoughts - and the excitement. Next Wednesday will be day 31...but Cathy says hers often go to day 32....


----------



## NorthernAutumn

Well, am looking forward to getting a delivery from Texas, Peg! Preferably something in a crate with big ears...fawn in colour if you can do it


----------



## TinysMom

*NorthernAutumn wrote: *


> Well, am looking forward to getting a delivery from Texas, Peg! Preferably something in a crate with big ears...fawn in colour if you can do it


Since I'm breeding in light grey, white and black - that would be quite an accomplishment to send you something in fawn!


----------



## TinysMom

The nestbox is now in (even though tomorrow is day 28). I told her just to think "have babies early" and pretend that today is day 28...


----------



## Wabbitdad12

I think Cathy is having a little too much fun with this!


----------



## NorthernAutumn

Darn... I was hoping for a recessive gene or two somewhere in there... C'mon, there must be a bit of a surprise coming, right?
Light grey will do... I'm partial to monochromatic schemes, so one of each would be even better


----------



## TinysMom

I'm SOOOOO excited. I just looked at Athena's nestbox and she'd rearranged the hay and stuff so she has space in there for her nest in the back of it.

I may take pictures later...but it means she knows what the nestbox is for!


----------



## TinysMom

*NorthernAutumn wrote: *


> Darn... I was hoping for a recessive gene or two somewhere in there... C'mon, there must be a bit of a surprise coming, right?
> Light grey will do... I'm partial to monochromatic schemes, so one of each would be even better


My biggest concern right now is that Hermes may carry steel...which is pretty - don't get me wrong...but it is a harder color to work with.


----------



## TinysMom

Today with the bunnies..

[align=center]


[/align][align=center]


Mercury digging in the grass






Athena: "I'm NOT going outside"





Athena: "See my determined look...I'm NOT going outside to play"





Athena: You mean THIS is outside?





Athena: I can't see my home from here...





Athena: Really... I can't see it...





Nyx: You get ONE picture mom...





Athena: I found a toy!





Planning our escape...





Mercury





Mercury
[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]





and the rabbits weren't the only ones outside...

Athena & Sasha 





You're NOT going to eat me....right?






I think I'll just look at this grass while you stay on THAT side of the kennel wire...[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=left]*I took a lot more photos too - but I'm too tired right now to edit them and post them...*
[/align]


----------



## Elf Mommy

Gorgeous shots of them all. Athena is soooo beautiful!


----------



## TinysMom

I'm so excited....I went to say goodnight to the bunnies and was talking to Athena and petting her while I sat on the floor....and....

She's got a poofy belly now...she really does.

Its so cute...and I was laughing and teasing her about it and....

she snuck past me and came running into the house to play for a bit.

Oh well...I figured she probably could use stretching her legs.

But her poofy little belly is soooo cute! 

Counting down the days till she has babies!


----------



## TinysMom

[align=center]





Can you see how the belly sorta poofs out in the middle? WOO HOO!
[/align]


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears

Looks like an adorable Pregnant mommy


----------



## Fancy77

OMG this is so exciting...any babies yet???


----------



## TinysMom

*Fancy77 wrote: *


> OMG this is so exciting...any babies yet???


She's due Wed/Thursday.

I keep bugging Cathy about it - I'm guessing she'll have 6 cause it took her so long to start showing - Cathy teases me back and says that she could have 11 or so...(thanks Cathy).

Seriously - I have NO idea how many she'll have - but she's pretty active this morning having her playtime and binkying and stuff.

She's due Wed/Thurs - something like that. Wednesday is day 31 (I tried telling her that today was day 31 but she wasn't falling for that).

Whenever I talk to her about her babies (I like to sit on the floor with her and talk to her) - she just blinks those gorgeous eyelashes at me....

Anyway - I will continue to update as she nests, pulls fur, and of course - has babies..

Oh - Art pointed out that he has a poofy tummy and it doesn't mean he's pregnant....I explained he's had a poofy tummy for years and is a BUCK....so he's just fat.

Um...yeah...that went over SO well.

:highfive:


----------



## Fancy77

*TinysMom wrote:*


> Oh - Art pointed out that he has a poofy tummy and it doesn't mean he's pregnant....I explained he's had a poofy tummy for years and is a BUCK....so he's just fat.
> 
> Um...yeah...that went over SO well.
> 
> :highfive:


I have a poofy belly too...and I'm not preggers onder: Yep Art and I r in the same boat. lol 

OMG Wed/Thurs. I will have bitten all my fingernails off by then. I cant wait!!!


----------



## hartleybun

poofy tummy here too - kids!!!

at least i have a couple of days to prepare for the ensuing cuteness:inlove:


----------



## Wabbitdad12

*TinysMom wrote: *


> *Fancy77 wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> OMG this is so exciting...any babies yet???
> 
> 
> 
> Oh - Art pointed out that he has a poofy tummy and it doesn't mean he's pregnant....I explained he's had a poofy tummy for years and is a BUCK....so he's just fat.
Click to expand...

Art just planning ahead in case you forget to buy groceries.


----------



## TinysMom

*Wabbitdad12 wrote: *


> *TinysMom wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> *Fancy77 wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> OMG this is so exciting...any babies yet???
> 
> 
> 
> Oh - Art pointed out that he has a poofy tummy and it doesn't mean he's pregnant....I explained he's had a poofy tummy for years and is a BUCK....so he's just fat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Art just planning ahead in case you forget to buy groceries.
Click to expand...

:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:

My mom grew up during the depression and therefore she always made sure we had stuff in the pantry when I was growing up. I'm worse than she is....we could probably live out of our pantry and freezer for two or three months without shopping for anything except maybe milk and bread....


----------



## TinysMom

Mercury - shots to try and analyze him for type/show, etc.

[align=center]

































































[/align]


----------



## Fancy77

He's a winner in my book


----------



## TinysMom

Anyone want a 13 pound bully doe rabbit who won't cooperate with me or the camera?

I think she's ready to sell me to the lowest bidder just to get rid of me....and the feeling just might be mutual.

(Off to find band aids..).


----------



## TinysMom

For all of you Nyx fans...

[align=center]*The Adventures of Trying to Get Nyx to Pose....





Now Nyx - you're supposed to hold your head down...*[/align][align=center]*




(Doesn't this remind you of a little kid at the doctor trying to get mommy to stop him from getting a shot?)...Mommy...no photos...please. (She jumped up on me)*[/align][align=center]*




HEY - holding my ears isn't fair..*[/align][align=center]*




Yes - you may pet my head and beg for forgiveness...*[/align][align=center]*




You're forgiven - I'm outta here now...*[/align][align=center]*




Oops...wrong way...*[/align][align=center]*




DARN IT! I'm the boss and NOW I'm geting angry. Its gonna take you a long time to be forgiven for this...*[/align][align=center]*




Hey - am I alone? Anyone there?*[/align][align=center]*




Maybe now I can make a run for it....




Gotta pose with an angry look? That's EASY!




How about a furious look?




How about - a "you can't see me...I'm too quick" look?




Fine....you've crushed my spirit - lets get this over with..




You said "one more" three pictures ago!!!



*[/align][align=center]*Last one - right????*[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]*BYE!*[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]*
*[/align]


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears

LOL at Nyx. I see that the photo's are taken on the stove right? Maybe she's telling you she doesn't want to be a meal


----------



## TinysMom

Nope - she's not on the stove - but she is on the counter beside the stove.

I do have to share - I went to put her back in her cage and Mercury (who had been having playtime) was in her cage and wouldn't come out - so she went running into his cage....

I locked him in her cage and let her play for a bit since she was so frustrated.

She's been over twice now and nudged me and stood up against me asking for pets. I also found that a whole banana skin is the way to her heart....as she appears to have forgiven me.

I think my favorite picture is the one that Robin snapped of her when she climbed/jumped into my arms and laid her head against me. She KNOWS she's my big baby girl.....


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears

Ok so she's not directly on the stove  Maybe it's to close for comfort?? lol. Nyx is adorable.


----------



## NorthernAutumn

My Lord Athena, hurry up and POP!


----------



## TinysMom

*NorthernAutumn wrote: *


> My Lord Athena, hurry up and POP!


Well - today is ONLY day 30...

I'm a bit frustrated with her today though....ok....maybe more than a bit.

She's literally dumped her litterbox on its side (near the front of the cage) so that everything came out of it....wood pellets, hay, poops ,etc.

Then she pushed her food bowl all the way to the back of the cage - near the nestbox. 

I've tried to explain to her that babies can't eat her pellets at first - maybe she plans on sitting in/on the nestbox with them all the time and just reaching out to get a nibble or two? I don't know...

Oh - and she has PLENTY of hay for nesting...so she pushed that towards the front of the cage too...(but her nestbox is still the way she originally set it up).

I'll sure be glad when she has those babies....

I told her she gets to live with a messy cage until I get home from work today cause I have to leave soon She was playing on the floor and flicked me off...

Oh and Nyx is being even more affectionate today than usual....maybe we should fight over photos more often?


----------



## TinysMom

Well - I must share - Nyx is in BIG trouble - and it is partly (largely) my fault.

Robin went to put Nyx back in her cage this morning and Nyx bit her- pretty hard - to the point that she didn't break the skin but she did make a bruise on Robin...and this was through 2 shirts!

So I took Nyx from Robin and I made her sit STILL in my lap until I was ready to put her in her cage. She HATED it and she fought and fought. I continually put my hand over her head and said, "NO" with a firm voice.

I thought she was going to scream at me - she was so mad and so panicked at the thought that she had to sit in my lap. 

As she started to sit calmly - I was trying to calm her down by talking to her in soft tones...and her breathing got better, etc.

The thing is - and I realize it - Nyx has become a spoiled brat (yeah Ali - I know you've been telling me that) and she thinks that she's the alpha bunny when she's with the humans.

Its time to teach her that she is NOT the boss...but to be honest with you - I'm NOT looking forward to it..


----------



## TinysMom

I just got off the phone with Cathy to talk about some things I'd noticed...

Looks like we're not having a litter of flemish this week after all.

:?:?:?:?:?

You see - when Hermes got out of the bathroom and Athena was in the hallway with the baby gate up (keeping her from the living room) - apparently someone jumped the baby gate.

In other words....we're having *TWO* litters of flemish due this week....

Sophia has put on 12 ounces in 8 days....

I just checked Nyx - she's only put on an ounce or two in 8 days.....so she should be fine.


----------



## Torchster

Oh, dear - dats a lot o buns!!!


----------



## pOker

that is DEFINETELY alot of bunnies..more power to you.you are in my prayers:goodluck
lol.


----------



## TinysMom

I'm really not that upset - I would have preferred to have babies from Mercury I think...but still yet - I had planned to breed Hermes to Sophia so it isn't that big a deal. In a way - I'm relieved because I wanted both girls due at the same time (ideally) for fostering if necessary.

And truth be told - Cathy and I had originally talked about breeding them in mid to late November - so they're only ahead of schedule by a little bit.

What I'm curious about though is....did Hermes jump the gate to get to Sophia - or did she jump the gate to get to him? Because who ever jumped the gate - jumped back AFTER the mating was done so that Art thought that only Athena and Hermes had been together.

I must admit - I am very excited....it will be so nice to have babies again.

I'm just praying for small litters (8 and under in each litter)....


----------



## hartleybun

*TinysMom wrote: *


> What I'm curious about though is....did Hermes jump the gate to get to Sophia - or did she jump the gate to get to him? Because who ever jumped the gate - jumped back AFTER the mating was done so that Art thought that only Athena and Hermes had been together.



when i was bonding merry widow roxy to her new husbun, it was she who nibbled thru the door from bunnery to garden to get to him. and it was she who nibbled thru the latch of his hutch to spring from jail

congrats to the mums to be - cant wait for pics:bunnydance:


----------



## wabbitmom12

*TinysMom wrote: *


> The thing is - and I realize it - Nyx has become a spoiled brat (yeah Ali - I know you've been telling me that) and she thinks that she's the alpha bunny when she's with the humans.
> 
> Its time to teach her that she is NOT the boss...but to be honest with you - I'm NOT looking forward to it..



But is SO HARD not to get a big head when everyone tells you that you are so cute!! Especially when it is so true...

Oh, what a naughty little bunny....bunny adolescence is so not fun!!


----------



## TinysMom

*wabbitmom12 wrote: *


> *TinysMom wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> The thing is - and I realize it - Nyx has become a spoiled brat (yeah Ali - I know you've been telling me that) and she thinks that she's the alpha bunny when she's with the humans.
> 
> Its time to teach her that she is NOT the boss...but to be honest with you - I'm NOT looking forward to it..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But is SO HARD not to get a big head when everyone tells you that you are so cute!! Especially when it is so true...
> 
> Oh, what a naughty little bunny....bunny adolescence is so not fun!!
Click to expand...

The problem is she has not only a big head - but a big butt - or at least that is what she's acting like (and giving me).

She's still a bit mad at me this morning...but she did let me pet her a bit. She's getting some playtime alone as the girls are now at "confinement" status since it is day 31 of their pregnancy. 

She did enjoy her piece of apple this morning though - maybe that's why I'm partly forgiven....


----------



## TinysMom

I thought I'd post a short update on my "mamas"....

Sophia is looking and acting tired - she was breathing a bit strange earlier - deeper and more slowly. Not in distress or anything - I almost felt like she was going, "I can hardly wait to get this OVER with...". While she doesn't have a poofy tummy like Athena does - she's a bigger girl to begin with and I think I can see the babies kicking sometimes (now that I know why she's gotten larger). 

She has a box right now for the babies - but I'm picking her up a nestbox this morning....that should help her.

Athena is very alert and begging to come out of her cage. Her nestbox is set the way she likes it and she's pleased with her cage and her hay. She reminds me of how some women get a burst of energy and want to clean house before having a baby...she's just wanting to play (whereby Sophia wants to sleep and REST).

Both girls are still eating and drinking just fine....

I will be working today till about 1 pm or so - I'm going to be a nervous wreck all day.

Truth be told - I will be shocked if we have babies before I get home - I'm guessing they'll go till tonight or tomorrow since so often mamas will go to day 32. I'm also wondering how close the births will be since they would have had to get pregnant within the same hour...

Anyway - that's an update on my mamas....Hermes the papa is looking quite pleased with himself whenever I talk to him - almost like "See mama...I got you Christmas presents after all!"


----------



## TinysMom

One of the nice things about being self-employeed (or working part time on your own schedule) is the ability to do what I'm doing today.

I've decided to stay home and be with the girls. I know they're probably just fine - but Sophia is making me nervous with the way she's breathing and acting. She isn't in any distress - she's just very ...different. I suspect she could kindle (give birth) earlier today than Athena will (watch me be wrong).

Oh well - off to do some housework and keep an eye on her every once in a while....(actually - first I'm off to buy her a nestbox since I didn't think she was pregnant).


----------



## SweetSassy

OMG.... I haven't been on for awhile cause I go to school now and I've been very busy with school work and kids. 

I love all the pic's!!!..... And babies will be here SOON!! inkbouce::weee: I'm gonna have to try to check everyday to see when the babies come!! :bunnydance::bunnydance:


----------



## SweetSassy

Athenais BEAUTIFUL!! I love this pic!!


----------



## TinysMom

A VERY pregnant Sophia - listening to instrumental praise music while mommy takes a break from cleaning house...

[align=center]


























[/align][align=left]Earlier this morning she was driving me crazy because she was practically pacing in her cage and frustrated and just acting totally unlike her normal placid self. 

I go in every half hour to an hour and pet her for a minute or two (or let her sleep if I peek in and she's sleeping in her box).

Athena is doing great too - but she's staying to the back of her cage - near her nestbox - and she doesn't want to come out.
[/align]


----------



## irishbunny

Fingers crossed for safe deliverys and big, healthy babies!


----------



## SweetSassy

*irishbunny wrote: *


> Fingers crossed for safe deliverys and big, healthy babies!




Amen, I agree!! Sophia looks pregnant. So cute!!


----------



## TinysMom

Eric just shared this with me - I think it is hilarious...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JdxkVQy7QLM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JdxkVQy7QLM[/ame]


----------



## TinysMom

I thought I'd take a bit and share what I'm doing this weekend....I had originally hoped to go to a rabbit show - but that is out.

So I've decided to take this time while Art is gone and things are kinda quiet - to work on setting some goals for the next quarter and the next year. I find that when I don't have a target to aim for - I get nowhere....

Here is the first tool I'm using:

[align=center]





[/align][align=left]I'm going to be looking at each of these areas in my life and "scoring" them from 1-10 (or however many segments there are on the lines). The larger the number (and closer to the outside of the circle) - the better the score is (the happier you are). 
[/align][align=left]The idea is to use this and then figure out what areas of your life you're least happy in and work on those. It is usually recommended that you only work on 2 or 3 areas at one time.[/align][align=left]As I look at this (and I haven't yet sat down to do the scoring) - I can tell you right now that my relationships, friends, playtime and career are probably the highest scores. Over the last couple of months - I've seen those areas really bring me joy - especially my new relationship with my dad and some of the friendships I've been developing here on RO (both new ones and old ones).[/align][align=left]Anyway - once I do that - I'm going to try to start working on my goals for next year - and specifically next quarter (and even this month).[/align][align=left]
[/align][align=left]By the way - I got the chart from here.[/align][align=left]
[/align][align=left]The life wheel I will probably wind up using (they are often different depending upon where you find them) - has the following categories:[/align]
Creative
Fun
Relationship
Career
Family
Social
Health
Financial
[align=left]
[/align][align=left]
[/align]


----------



## hartleybun

peg - thank you for sharing the chart and link. a very interesting site i thought. i was quite surprised to find out that i was quite balanced. some of this i put down to RO and FaceBook. have renewed some old friendships thru FB - we all went separate ways after leaving school. have made some new ones thru RO too.

over the years i've always tried to count my blessings - im doing well if this chart is anything to go by

best wishes to all the does expecting the hop of tiny paws. look forward to pics


----------



## TinysMom

*hartleybun wrote: *


> peg - thank you for sharing the chart and link. a very interesting site i thought. i was quite surprised to find out that i was quite balanced. some of this i put down to RO and FaceBook. have renewed some old friendships thru FB - we all went separate ways after leaving school. have made some new ones thru RO too.
> 
> over the years i've always tried to count my blessings - im doing well if this chart is anything to go by
> 
> best wishes to all the does expecting the hop of tiny paws. look forward to pics


I so need to head to bed but I was watching the newest two episodes of Dollhouse that just came out.

I'm also going to do this with the 7 "Departments" from Kathy Peel's "Home Manager" book - basically she took homemaking and broke it down into 7 departments the way a business would set up departments.

Those 7 areas are:


Time Management
Food Management
Managing Home & Property (my biggest weakness)
Financial Management
Family and Friends
Special Projects (birthdays, vacations, holidays, etc - even stuff like yard sales)
Personal Management (improving yourself & growing as a person)


----------



## SweetSassy

Are the girls ok? Any babies yet? Hope all is well. :rabbithop


----------



## TinysMom

*SweetSassy wrote: *


> Are the girls ok? Any babies yet? Hope all is well. :rabbithop


I'm really REALLY disappointed because it looks like maybe they were just going through a growth spurt....I don't know.

Yesterday Mercury was laying on his side and I noticed his belly and said, "If I thought you were a girl - I'd think you were pregnant - so maybe the girls aren't pregnant...".

Today would be day 35 if I've counted right.

The girls still look bigger - they're still laying around a lot. Tomorrow I'll take out the nestboxes if they haven't been used by then...

I'm sorta bummed and sorta "whatever"....

My biggest concern is that my girls are healthy and they do appear to be that...


----------



## hartleybun

:shock::dunno as long as the ladies are ok! i've never bred buns myself but do go thru the occasional false pregancy with one of my labs.


----------



## TinysMom

Just a quick note - largely for myself - Mercury is now 13 pounds and 3 1/2 ounces. My "puppy" as I call him - is growing up.....


----------



## SweetSassy

I agree with Donna. As long as their happy and healthy that's all that matters. There is plenty of time for babies


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears

*SweetSassy wrote: *


> I agree with Donna. As long as their happy and healthy that's all that matters. There is plenty of time for babies


:yeahthat:


----------



## TinysMom

Well - I'm hoping they're fine. Sophia isn't quite herself and she won't eat her food. She will take a bit of apple from me and she is drinking a lot - but she doesn't want to eat and is acting like she doesn't feel good.

By the way - when I say "bit" of apple - it was a TEENY TINY bit.

I basically wanted to see if she would take anything.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears

Hmmm Babies on the way maybe? I know there overdue and not likely having any but I can still wish right?


----------



## TinysMom

*Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears wrote: *


> Hmmm Babies on the way maybe? I know there overdue and not likely having any but I can still wish right?


I'm sorta wishing too....but they'd be so overdue I'm thinking they'd be born dead.

I don't know what to think. I know that Athena and Sophia have both put on a lot of weight ( a LOT of weight) and their bunnies are huge. I can also feel their nipples.

I also know that if I go near Nyx's belly - she attacks me and tries to bite me.

But when I look at Mercury laying on his side - he looks like HE could be pregnant - which isn't possible.

In addition - I had two bucks (non flemish) pull fur for a nest...and one doe pull fur (and she has been no where near a buck).

I do know Sophia will take two bites of food from my hand - then realize its food and turn away. She was hesitant about the apple - but it is probably her FAVORITE treat and she doesn't get it that often.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears

:wiggle :agree I guess this all we can do for now. Stand and wait.


----------



## SweetSassy

ray: Your girls will be in my thoughts and prayers. If I remember right a doctor is far away from you. I hope everything will be fine. Keep us updated please.


----------



## Wabbitdad12

I hope all the bunners are doing o.k.


----------



## Fancy77

I keep thinking about u and your girls...Hope all is ok


----------



## TinysMom

Sophia has been out playing for about 3 hours now - maybe more (actually - all the girls are out). When I went into the rabbitry she was at her cage door asking to come out and play. She hadn't eaten much of her supper so I'm a bit concerned - but she took about 1/2 of a banana from me earlier (Nyx was eating the other 1/2 plus the peel). 

She's been moving around some - she's not normally an overly active girl although sometimes she will get into mischief. 

She did let Nyx near her and groom her and stuff...so that is good. She also ate her carrot that I give them right before I go to bed. She just didn't want her food. She's also drinking a LOT.

Athena chowed down a lot on Nyx's food and when I just looked for her now - she had gone back in her cage and was hiding behind her nestbox and stuff.

I'm going to put the girls back in their cages soon and I plan to clean the cages first so I can monitor Sophia's cage for poop. 

It is possible she snuck into Nyx's cage to eat some earlier without me seeing as Nyx's bowl is almost empty and its a huge bowl and got filled this morning.


----------



## TinysMom

I know folks are concerned about Sophia so I thought I would share...

From about 3 pm till a few minutes ago - she ate a small amount of her food and had about four poops that were normal size but sorta dry looking. Then again - thats fine - they still look healthy just sometimes they're different - I think it is because I didn't give her any of the supplement/topper I've been using for her.

I had noticed that the underside of her tail looked funny - not really a urine scald per se - but maybe like she was having a bit of problem urinating and I thought of Tiny and what he went through with his calcium deposits. I did find some pee that was a bit thicker than I like - but not really bad.

So...I'm putting her on bottled water - and I added almost 1 ounce of pure cranberry juice (no sugars added) to her 32 ounce water bottle a few minutes ago to encourage her to drink (which she was wanting to do anyway) and clean out her system a bit.

I'm going to continue to monitor her and even though my flemish don't get much for greens - I'm going to give her a small salad (aka tiny salad really so she doesn't get sick). We'll see if that helps her feel better since she's already used to the greens - just not on an everyday basis.


----------



## irishbunny

Fingers crossed for Sophia!


----------



## JadeIcing

Poor babies. Give them a kiss for me.


----------



## SweetSassy

I hope she feels better soon. :hug:



Are you worried about maybe deadkits? Sorry to be so blunt. I know there was a chance of pregnancy. Or could her loss ofappetite go along with a false pregnancy?


----------



## TinysMom

Yes, I was worried about the possibility of dead kits - or also the fact that she could be having problems with a calcium buildup in her bladder and be in pain.

I'm not nearly as worried now though - she dug into her supper as if I was cruel and had held back food from her for days (so not true) - and had a temper tantrum and threw her litter box and hay box around - and has had several good poops that are normal for her.

In addition - I just checked her water bottle and its down almost 2 ounces which means that she is drinking good and she is acting more alert and active in the last hour or so.

So I'm pretty sure she's fine - probably just wanting extra attention from mama.


----------



## wabbitmom12

:bunnydance: So glad she's acting more normal!!


----------



## TinysMom

*wabbitmom12 wrote: *


> :bunnydance: So glad she's acting more normal!!


Not so sure I'd say "normal" for her...almost like she's acting like Nyx right now with her temper tantrum over having her cage cleaned, etc. She never has done that before.

I just looked in on her and found some fresh pee on her floor (why won't she use the litterbox? WHY????)....

Anyway - it looks good - it doesn't look thick at all and she's had almost 3 ounces to drink. She's still not eating as good as I'd like - BUT she has a big bunch of poops.

I find myself wondering if she is just becoming a teenager.


----------



## wabbitmom12

*TinysMom wrote: *


> *wabbitmom12 wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> :bunnydance: So glad she's acting more normal!!
> 
> 
> 
> Not so sure I'd say "normal" for her...almost like she's acting like Nyx right now with her temper tantrum over having her cage cleaned, etc. She never has done that before.
> 
> I just looked in on her and found some fresh pee on her floor (why won't she use the litterbox? WHY????)....
> 
> Anyway - it looks good - it doesn't look thick at all and she's had almost 3 ounces to drink. She's still not eating as good as I'd like - BUT she has a big bunch of poops.
> 
> I find myself wondering if she is just becoming a teenager.
Click to expand...


You notice I said, "more normal"? At least she's eating a bit now and not laying around so much. 

You know, that teenage girl thing could be a huge part of what's going on with your female Flems. There is so much estrogen floating around...its making them ALL a bit crazy! Like a group of teens, all with a major case of PMS at the same time.

When we first got into rabbits, we had only females, all within a couple of months of each other in age. When they all hit 4-6 months...HOLY MOLEY!! Everyone was a brat. They couldn't get along together anymore (normal), every one of them wanted to be the QUEEN, and one minute they would be lovey-dovey to their human slaves...and the next they would just aboutbite your finger off! And itreally seemed like it was more than just "their own" hormones bothering them.

I've seen similar reactions in the non-pregnant females; when the pregnant ones were having hormone days, even the non-preggers seemed out of sorts.


----------



## TinysMom

Oftentimes - I am so focused on the flemish giants that I neglect to talk about some of my other rabbits. I thought I'd take the time to talk about a couple of them in this post.

Dallas and Austin (yes - named after cities in Texas) are two California brothers that live together in a cage in the rabbitry. Yes...they are intact and one is definitely dominant and the other one is submissive. There is often mounting - but never fights.

As many folks may know - I had "rescued" two prize-winning (county fair) Calis from the feed store a few years ago. The two I rescued were brother and sister and named George & Gracie (from Star Trek IV). One day Gracie broke into George's NIC cage and the rest was history. She had 6 babies - one was a runt that died at just a couple weeks of age - the other five stayed with us. The litter consisted of two bucks and three does.

Earlier this year we lost two does very suddenly - within days of each other- and I have no idea why. Fortunately - we still have Mercedes.

However today's photos (and videos - when they're done uploading) are of the boys. They don't get as much playtime as the flemish do (although they've started getting more playtime lately because they are so much darn fun to watch). When they get out - they are often binky machines for minutes at a time and then they'll take a short rest and start binkying again.

Here are some photos from playtime in the dog kennel earlier today.

[align=center]







































































If only I could've caught the binky....






and of course - the traditional butt shot...






Videos to come once they're done uploading...
[/align]


----------



## Fancy77

wow I didnt know u had this breed too they r so nice looking I still dont know how u do it Peg


----------



## SweetSassy

They are handsome!! Love the pic's :inlove:


----------



## Wabbitdad12

I love this one: 









THE END!!! (Ba Dum Bum)


----------



## TinysMom

The other videos seem to have stalled in uploading so I'll need to try uploading them again.

[align=center]


[/align]


----------



## TinysMom

*Fancy77 wrote: *


> wow I didnt know u had this breed too they r so nice looking I still dont know how u do it Peg



Hmm.....not sure if you mean taking care of them or what. 

First of all - I am not the only caretaker - although I am the main one. Robin & I share the duties of feeding and cleaning cages and sweeping the floor - and Art does the watering (except for now when he's out of town and Robin & I do the watering.

Once we get a bunny barn - I hope to have penned in play areas so that everyone will get exercise at least every other day. Right now I mainly focus on the flemish and the Californians getting regular playtimes outside of their cage. (Maggie Mae got some playtime today and she was so happy...it was hard to catch her!)

We're hoping tomorrow when we clean one area to let the girls loose in the hallway and let them run and play there. I think they'll enjoy it. I may put a couple of boys out in the dog kennel and use my playgate area to divide the kennel in half - the lionhead bucks don't tend to jump much.

I do enjoy the rabbits - it was really REALLY hard when my herd was larger but this size is a good size for us - although I am still considering rehoming some of the lionhead bucks into pet homes - but I won't do it before Christmas as I don't want it to be to someone as an "impulse purchase" type thing. I'm not even sure I can bring myself to rehome them...I may just continue to wait for my numbers to go down.


----------



## Fancy77

Yep I was meaning how u do it all - work, home stuff, bunnies, relationship, RO stuff. It is amazing how much u have to get done daily with help of course but u do so much it is wonderful. I am in awe how u stay so sane lol


----------



## TinysMom

I'll share more later today when I get home - I'm getting ready to get out the door for work and its gonna be a LONG day for me - as I told Robin - I probably won't be back until 5 pm or so. 

I am very fortunate in the fact that I have a somewhat flexible job schedule usually. I am thinking about dropping one of my jobs - I haven't decided yet and need to work the budget to make sure we can afford it. I think I'd be happier sticking to this one main company for my work and then doing work on the side by picking up various projects.

Anyway - off to work soon - I'm so gonna miss my babies today while I'm gone (all the rabbits are my "babies").


----------



## TinysMom

*Fancy77 wrote: *


> Yep I was meaning how u do it all - work, home stuff, bunnies, relationship, RO stuff. It is amazing how much u have to get done daily with help of course but u do so much it is wonderful. I am in awe how u stay so sane lol


Today my route took about 200 miles (well - my route plus an additional job I took on) - and I thought about this post a lot during that time. So...it will probably be very long - and very wordy and say far far more than you're interested in hearing - so feel free to just move on and not read it if you don't want.

For everyone else - this is a "non-rabbit" post...no pictures, etc. at this time. Besides - at the moment I'm too frustrated with Nyx who grabbed MY banana and ate some of it and then dragged it into the back of Athena's cage when I went chasing after her for it. Mind you - she had to stand up on her hind legs to get it off my little stand to begin with.

Anyway - the first thing I noticed is you don't know me that well - for you still think I'm sane! :?:?:? Oh well....

Seriously though - I am pleased with my life at this point in time and I've worked hard to get to this point. I think I probably look at life and many things with a different perspective than many folks on the forum - and that's ok - cause its MY life I'm living and not someone else's.

So...about 20 or 21 years ago (I'm 49 now) - I came across a book by Cheryl Biehl called, "I Can't Do It All" and it changed my life. It has since been reprinted under a different title - but I forget the name. (It is published by a Christian publisher). 

She talked about seasons of life and how we need to look at what we want to do, be, have and...ug...the fourth thing haunts me now - during the course of our lives. She gave a group of categories - like personal goals, financial goals, career goals, etc. You picked what you wanted in each area.

THEN...you looked at your life and broke it down into seasons. For instance there is:

pre-relationship
relationship/marriage (pre-kids)
having preschool kids
having school age kids (up through jr. high)
having teenagers
empty nest

and on and on it goes. Of course in today's society - you might never have the marriage without kids because your significant other may bring kids into the relationship. Or you might go from empty nest to having an elderly parent living in your home.

But you took each of those general life goals and broke them down into those seasons.

For example - I might be a mom with preschoolers and I want to go back to school to become a psychologist. Maybe I can't do that now...but what can I do during this season of my life to work towards that goal. Perhaps you could take one course a semester...or you could start reading on your own to prepare for the next step when you can take classes.

Perhaps a goal is to have your house paid off by the time your kids are teenagers (so you can save for college during those years) - and right now your kids are preschoolers. What can you do now (and in each season) to work towards that goal? Perhaps you'll work part-time when the kids are in school so your income can go towards paying off the house early.

But basically - you looked at seasons of your life and asked yourself what you wanted to do in order to achieve what you wanted to do, have or be.

That book helped me immensely because it helped me realize that my kids were only going to be young once and that our relationship as adults would be affected by the relationship we had in these earlier seasons. So...during the years the kids were home (until teens) I rarely took a job - or I only took part-time jobs with schedules that could work around Art's schedule. Looking back now - I'm mostly proud of my kids and the relationship we have (very proud of that) - and I'm glad I made those decisions and that we could afford for me to do so.

Then - in 1996 we moved to Alaska and for about four years we went through some rough times because of Art's stress level from work. I remember one time in particular I just wanted OUT of the marriage. Period. It wasn't working for me at all and I hated to see him drive in the driveway.

About that time I discovered a book called "The Ten Natural Laws of Successful Time and Life Management" by Hyrum Smith. I remember one thing in particular which was, "What three things can you do NOW to change what you're unhappy about?" That might not be exactly how he put it - but that was how I remember it.

I realized that the first thing I needed to do was to stop basing my self-esteem on Art's mood at the moment or on how he reacted to me. I still struggle with this from time to time - but now I love myself no matter what he says and or does (by the way - he is far far far better now and we've really worked through a lot). 

Another thing that was discussed in that book was writing a mission statement for your life. Companies have mission statements that they (supposedly) base their decisions on - so why shouldn't a person have a mission or life statement.

And one day my statement just sort of "came" to me - no - I won't share it here - its far too personal and some things in my life have changed. But I realized that the key word I wanted to describe my life and my actions was "nurture" - I wanted to nurture others and encourage them because that was what made me feel good.

So I broke my life down into various "areas" - like my relationship with God (first & most important to me) - then my relationship to Art - then the kids - then our church friends and extended family and then homemaking and homeschooling and work. In each area - I put down some guiding thoughts of how I wanted to be - these weren't measurable goals like "work 3 days per week" but more like "Be organized so I can plan my work schedule and not be overwhelmed". You will probably notice that I did not equate homemaking with being a wife. There is a difference between taking care of the home for my family - and being a wife to my husband. Each "role" requires a different skill set (hint: I'm still needing to improve on the homemaking skill set).

From there I wound up reading the Stephen Covey books about time/life management and implementing several of his principles. For instance - I took each of those "roles" or "responsibilities" I mentioned above and I set yearly, quarterly, monthly and weekly goals. Then - every week -once a week - I would ask myself how I was doing in each area. For instance - perhaps I felt like Eric needed more "mom" time - I know he loves to go out for coffee - so I would make sure to make it a priority that week to have Eric run an errand with me and we'd take time to stop and have coffee and just talk. If I knew my mom needed more attention - I'd schedule time to call her more often. Some weeks I said, "I'm not going to do something special in this category this week because I'm just too busy". That was ok too - because I had my eye on the future along with the present and knew that at some point - I'd have time for that again.

I also read "Escape from the Tyrrany of the Urgent" by Charles Hummel and it taught me how to decide whether or not to say "yes" or "no" to something.

A book that helped me with my marriage was "Creative Counterpart" by Linda Dillow. I heard her speak at a women's retreat while we lived in Alaska and she said something that really stunned me and changed my life. She said, "Imagine that you go to a funeral and you listen to people get up and speak about the person in the casket. The husband gets up...weeping. The children speak...the friends speak. Then you walk by the casket and realize it is YOU in that casket. What would you want them to say about you?"

Ouch. That made me think...Would it matter to my kids that I made a perfect homemade cake or that I spent time with them? (Perhaps I could spend time with them MAKING the cake..). 

It helped me set priorities for who I want to be in the future...whether its tomorrow or five years from now or whatever.

Sometimes I have to ask myself, "Did my actions of today meet the standards of the woman I want to be?" and I find myself sadly lacking. Other times - I think I'm headed in the right direction.

Anyway - I am currently working on planning out next year and reevaluating my life. I have a notebook started that says, "Planning for and Living Out 2010". 

In it - I have started setting some goals that are somewhat measurable - but need some more specifics. Here are a few of them so far...

Spiritual Life:
Make my quiet times/devotions a priority in my life and develop a routine for having that time
Memorize Scripture again (I do my best at keeping the home tidy when I'm memorizing scripture)
Journal

Financial:
Get bills caught up
Start emergency fund (I also dream of starting a "pass it on" fund so I have money to give to others for special things and they can then pass it on later to someone else)
Go to "cash" system so we don't keep using ATM cards

Health:
Continue to monitor my food intake on SparkPeople
Start a walking/exercise routine
Take medications daily

Career:
Get a routine down for work (I currently can pretty much set my schedule - not always a good thing)
Study towards becoming a life coach
Get my "work area" (desk and surrounding area) organized

Fun:
Develop a website for the rabbitry
Finish my novel (finally)
Work on writing children's book about Tiny (writing is fun for me - but this could go in career)


Once a month I'll be setting goals for the month and then once a week I'll be setting goals for that week. 

A planner that I really like for this type of organizing isThe Planner Pad and I may break down and buy a new one - I haven't decided yet.

So - how do I do it all? I juggle things carefully and try to decide if the things I'm doing or want to do - match up to my priorities. Yeah - sometimes I get distracted from them and get hooked on a game like Farmville (thanks Ali) - or Sorority Life or something else. Or I'll find myself watching a whole season or series of a particular tv show that I miss or have recently discovered.

But generally - when I follow this system - I stay on track.

Oh - and I still have areas I need to set goals in - like HOMEMAKING! (Yes - I know of Flylady...been there .. done it...several times).


----------



## Fancy77

Well Peg I am not too sure where to begin or what to say as a reply to your post. (I did read it all...lol)

It touched me. I can safely say from this I know u a bit better...I will keep saying u r sane tho lol 

You have a very positive outlook and are trying every day to educate and improve yourself. That is saying a lot!!

The devotion u give to u goals is aw inspiring, I fight with myself everyday about so many things and it seems even thought that might be something u do u also can come back to your planner and b re-focused sand grounded. 

I like the fact that u have come to terms with yourself and are ok with who and what u r and how ur relationship is. 

I am 32 and I have come a long way in life but have a long way to go also. at this point in my life I am in a funk and am trying to work on ways to climb out of it (I always ask myself if I have the strength tho) I am a blessed women with the family and ppl surrounding me, if it wasnt for me holding myself back I would have the quintessential perfect life. 

I cant tell u how nice it was to read this post, and it may sound weird but means a lot to me that u spent so much time thinking about how to reply...I appreciate that (I didnt realize how hard replying to u would be tho...I am very emotional right now and I dont know why) 

Oh one more thing...u might never b the best home maker...and that doent matter, we all have faults big and small 

Thx again Peg


----------



## TinysMom

I thought that I'd take some time to share a couple of bunny stories with y'all real quick.

First of all - let's start with Zeus. Oh...where oh where do I start? 

Well - I'll start with last night. Robin loves to read in our bed sometimes and she went in yesterday and came out and said, "Mom...what were you eating in bed?" I looked at her blankly and she said, "Dad's side of the bed is covered with crumbs..." 

I was clueless. She goes back in and a few minutes later I hear "BAD BUNNY....BAD BAD BUNNY".

It seems like Sir Zeus decided to help himself to her rice cakes earlier when she left the room (she'd been in there earlier and thought she'd moved them out of his reach). He didn't exactly eat them...more like work on shredding the bag and destroying them and then getting the crumbs spread on the bed.

I told Zeus that he was going to have to make up for it and replace her rice cakes - that I was going to take money from his treat fund to replace the bag of rice cakes.

So this morning I wake up about 4:30 am to realize I'm getting my hair trimmed - at the scalp - by a bunny. Not good. I tell him no and to let me sleep. I cover my head with the blanket and about 15 minutes later - I get wet! Turns out he decided to knock my can of Joint Juice (mango flavored) off the nightstand and onto the bed - and it had probably 2 ounces left it in - maybe more. He starts licking up the joint juice and is so happy...and I'm fuming.

Finally - I get back to sleep and at 5:45 am - here comes the hair trimmer again. 

I finally got up....later....grumbling the whole time.


Then this afternoon/early evening - Robin tells me to eat an apple while she works on supper because I hadn't eaten anything all day. I eat the apple and decide to share the core with Nyx and Sophia who are under the table (Athena is back in her cage per her wishes). They love it - then Nyx grabs it and runs off and Sophia is MAD - VERY mad. So I grab Sophia and bring her in the chair with me (I'd given her the core first and then Nyx came over) and have Robin bring me another apple. I take the first bite and then I let her start eating part of the apple. Before you know it - Nyx is up in my lap eating apple too. (I'm gonna do this again sometime and get a picture of it).

By the way - for those who might become worried - they're used to apple and frequently get a good slice of an apple - and I didn't let them eat the WHOLE apple or anything like that.

Sophia finally decided she'd had enough and got down - and since Nyx would've eaten the whole thing - I took it away from her after a couple more bites.

So that was my day with the bunnies. I need to check on Athena as she's very antisocial right now - and Sophia is definitely becoming a teenager or spoiled or something. She used to come to her cage door when I walked in - now she tells me to take a number and she'll get to me when she can.

Meanwhile - if I sit on the floor and call Nyx - she'll frequently run to me and jump in my lap for pets.

Teenager bunnies - can't live with them - don't wanna live without them!


----------



## SweetSassy

Awww I love your stories. Lol.


----------



## TinysMom

[align=center]




[/align] 
[align=center] So who is it? 

Athena?

Sophia?

Mercury?

Victor? (ha ha - too big to be Victor)
[/align]


----------



## Elf Mommy

I think it's Mercury....

Sophia is ..um... fluffier? in her photos 

Athena has a thinner face

am I right?


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Give Nyx a few pets from Karen and I, tell she might be have some little brothers and sisters in January.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears

I think it's Sophia


----------



## SweetSassy

Oh wow.. Peg has even told me the differences. LOl. Between Sophia and Athena. And I don't know who it is. :dunno



But their gorgeous!! :inlove:


----------



## TinysMom

Well - y'all are right - Athena's face is narrower - which brings the choice to Sophia or Mercury.

That could be tricky knowing the difference because they do share the same father.

But the answer is.....

NOT MERCURY...

It is Sophia!


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears

*TinysMom wrote: *


> But the answer is.....
> 
> NOT MERCURY...
> 
> It is Sophia!


Yah I got the answer right


----------



## SweetSassy

Good Job Becka! :biggrin2:



Peg, Since there's no babies and it's just a growing spirt. IS breeding still happening nowor is postponed til next year?Just curious..... I'm nosey. Lol. 



I love your flemmies and I can't wait (really, I can wait....I know theres no hurry) to see the first set of babies from your gorgeousflemish flamily. 

:inlove:


----------



## TinysMom

*SweetSassy wrote: *


> Good Job Becka! :biggrin2:
> 
> 
> 
> *Peg, Since there's no babies and it's just a growing spirt. IS breeding still happening nowor is postponed til next year?Just curious..... I'm nosey. Lol. *
> 
> 
> 
> I love your flemmies and I can't wait (really, I can wait....I know theres no hurry) to see the first set of babies from your gorgeousflemish flamily.
> 
> :inlove:



I was halfway hoping that this question wouldn't come up - because I don't want to get people's hopes up. 

Do you remember when I thought the girls weren't pregnant so I tried to rebreed them?

Well....I think one of the girls took and one didn't. Sophia hasn't gained any weight since then...but Athena has put on two pounds. 

She normally comes out of her cage for a few minutes at playtime and then goes back and hides in the back of her cage - so yesterday I made her come out and that's when I saw how big her abdomen is - and I weighed her.

I'm not going to say she's pregnant for sure - but I will say that IF she's pregnant - she's due 12/23.

As far as future breeding - I've decided to breed both Sophia and Nyx in January. Nyx will only be 7 months old...but she's over 14 pounds now.


----------



## SweetSassy

Sorry for bringing it up...... I just love yourflemmies. Guess, we'll just have to wait and see. And I'll definately be watching your blog h34r2 Thanks for sharing. 

:nod


----------



## TinysMom

Oh - its no problem bringing it up because honestly - I was bursting to tell someone but didn't want to tell anyone till it happened since I didn't want people to be disappointed if I was wrong (again).


----------



## TinysMom

I just took a few pictures of Sophia a few minutes ago as she was resting in her cage....here are a couple of them...


----------



## SweetSassy

Awww:inlove:


----------



## TinysMom

This isn't about my crew - but it is so worth watching...a friend had it on her facebook wall.


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BGODurRfVv4[/ame]


----------



## missyscove

That was awesome, Peg. Made me cry though.


----------



## SweetSassy

:cry4: That was awesome.


----------



## TinysMom

Some pictures from tonight...

Nyx found the new hay bale - and I was telling her it wasn't "all you can eat" yet since we hadn't opened it up, etc.

Her response?

[align=center]










[/align][align=left]Here are a couple of Athena...on the breakfast bar (nowhere near the stove).

[/align][align=center]










And finally - Sophia..
















[/align][align=left]I'm sort of sad about something - I was looking at old pictures (pre-Nyx days) and Sophia and Athena used to cuddle a LOT. Now its mainly Sophia and Nyx cuddling with Athena being more of a loner. That makes me feel bad. I'm hoping when she has her litter - maybe she'll bond to a "show-quality" daughter and have a good friend that way.
[/align]


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears

*TinysMom wrote: *


> Some pictures from tonight...
> 
> Nyx found the new hay bale - and I was telling her it wasn't "all you can eat" yet since we hadn't opened it up, etc.
> 
> Her response?


[align=center]


> Love it!!


[/align][align=left]


> Here are a couple of Athena...on the breakfast bar (nowhere near the stove).
> LOL. Sounds like your directing that my way.


[/align][align=center]


> And finally - Sophia..


[/align][align=left]


> I'm sort of sad about something - I was looking at old pictures (pre-Nyx days) and Sophia and Athena used to cuddle a LOT. Now its mainly Sophia and Nyx cuddling with Athena being more of a loner. That makes me feel bad. I'm hoping when she has her litter - maybe she'll bond to a "show-quality" daughter and have a good friend that way.


[/align]There all so adorable. I'll take Nyx anytime.


----------



## JadeIcing

Aww there is my Athena. Someday she will be here.


----------



## Wabbitdad12

:lalalala:is this what Nyx does when you tell her no?

Great pictures!


----------



## TinysMom

*Wabbitdad12 wrote: *


> :lalalala:is this what Nyx does when you tell her no?
> 
> Great pictures!


Actually - first she says, "But I was NEVER told no at my last home...."

Then she gives us that look....

I think she disapproves of the word "no"...what do you think?


----------



## hartleybun

does nyx know my 14 year old daughter? they certainly have the same expression when told to do something


----------



## SweetSassy

Love the pic's!! SOooooo CUTE!!!!


----------



## TinysMom

I am sooo excited - I just felt babies kicking in both Athena and Sophia. I'm sure I felt at least three babies at almost the same time in Sophia - it was harder to tell with Athena but she feels like she has more babies in her...

But I KNOW that I felt kicks!!!


----------



## SweetSassy

:woohoo:woohoo I bet your totally excited. How cool...



PS) I'm excited for you! I'm glad babies are coming... inkbouce::biggrin2::bunnydance::bunnydance:


----------



## TinysMom

I am VERY excited. Athena is due on the 23rd and Sophia is due on Christmas day.


----------



## SweetSassy

OH WOW, very soon This week.....I am so happy and excited!! I'll be watching your blog for the births. 

:yes:


----------



## TinysMom

Based on what I'm feeling and seeing with the girls - I'm guessing that Sophia will have 3-4 babies and Athena will have 5-6 or more. 

Watch me be totally wrong. But Athena's belly is HUGE and I can't make out individual babies as well as I can with Sophia.

That sorta scares me.....


----------



## SweetSassy

I was just thinking, it's gonna be within the next couple days. I know flemish have lots of babies but with their firsttime giving birth and their age,will theyhave smaller size litters? I don't know if thats the correct name/word. Lol.



There's probably1 or 2babies hiding that you can't feel. Lol


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears

TinysMom wrote:


> Based on what I'm feeling and seeing with the girls - I'm guessing that Sophia will have 3-4 babies and Athena will have 5-6 or more.
> 
> Watch me be totally wrong. But Athena's belly is HUGE and I can't make out individual babies as well as I can with Sophia.
> 
> That sorta scares me.....


Just remember what Cathy told you  You just might have a dozen baby Flemish baby's or more hahahahaha  Can't wait to find out how many there really are.


----------



## TinysMom

Oh I remember - far too well.

Sophia is driving me crazy - she's trying to dig her way to China - starting from her litterbox. At the rate she's going - she might make it to Mexico by daybreak (even if it means I drive her across the border myself....just kidding - but she's driving me up the wall).

Oh well...at least I can hope for babies this time. I felt them kick a couple more times with Sophia but Athena is not letting me near her at all.

I would love to get a picture of her - today one side of her looks like she swallowed a tennis ball or something. It just started looking that way tonight and she really won't let me near her and growled at me a bit earlier.


----------



## Fancy77

I am bitting my nails off with excitement


----------



## hartleybun

i shall begin the cuteness preparation ritual....good luck to the mums to be:bunnydance:


----------



## paul2641

OMG those pictures are so cute Peg, We need more updates on how your breeding program is going, I really like reading your posts when your talking about your breeding as you always give out loads of information also, So we also learn from you while enjoying the post!


----------



## TinysMom

*paul2641 wrote: *


> OMG those pictures are so cute Peg, We need more updates on how your breeding program is going, I really like reading your posts when your talking about your breeding as you always give out loads of information also, So we also learn from you while enjoying the post!


Thanks so much Paul. I quoted your post because part of my update will be about the breeding we did and the potential babies. Some may find it interesting...

But first....

Denise - I would be biting my nails BUT I broke one yesterday in the post office and it still feels funny. Honestly though - I am very much excited and may find myself sleeping in the rabbitry if the girls go late. (Robin says that with the way I sleep - I'd miss the births anyway...).

Donna - thanks for the wishes - I'm a nervous wreck - much more so than the girls are. I am so excited about the cuteness that shall soon be invading our home.

And now on to Paul...who I'm SOOOO glad is back. 

I thought I'd share a bit about these two breedings and why I'm so darn excited.

First of all - Athena was bred to Mercury. One of the reasons I'm very excited about that - is that I want to see if Mercury can produce babies as good as himself. When you put Mercury and Sophia in cages side by side - you can tell that they are related even though they had different moms. Now the question is - since they share the same father - can Mercury pass that on? If he can pass that on - then next spring he will be bred to Sophia- his half sister to get some offspring which will help to "set" those traits (I hope).

In some ways though - my excitement is more about Sophia's litter. Hermes is white - and when I went through Sophia's pedigree - I saw she had the potential to carry that gene (which I believe she does carry - long story as to why). So in her litter - I have the potential to get light grey...and white....and....if I understand genetics correctly....steel. You see - Hermes has a lot of steel in his pedigree so the question is - does the white "c" gene hide steel...or does it hide light grey? So this litter could be very interesting.

I am sorta concerned about the girls (as I always am) - because Athena is eating like there is NO tomorrow and she can't get enough food to satisfy her...and Sophia is barely touching her food. Normally they might go off their food a bit before they kindle - but this is too early for Sophia to be going off her food (she did eat some - but only about 1/2 as much as usual). And if anyone was going to be going off their food - it would be Athena since she could kindle as early as tomorrow and be "on time".

I am hoping to get weights and pictures of both girls later today with Robin's help. I wish I could explain how big Athena looks because it is hard to show in a picture. A lot of her weight is now "underneath" her - where you can feel how heavy she's gotten with those babies.

Of course no update about the flemmies would be complete without something about Nyx - right?

I love Nyx so much - I love them all - but Nyx is special - partly because she came from Dave and Karen - and partly because she's just Nyx. I'm torn about when to breed her and who to breed her with. Breeding her with Mercury could give me some nice showable babies - but I suspect she hides steel because she's getting a lot of white hairs. If I find out that Hermes can give me steels - I may wind up breeding her to him to see what I get - I don't know. She is only 6 months old now and I'm really debating about WHEN to breed her. Normally I'd say February - but she's over 13 or 14 pounds already - I hate to breed her and have her be 19 pounds or something with her first litter.

Of course she and Mercury both insist she's already old enough - as he lays beside her cage during his playtimes. Hermes thinks she's BEA-U-TI-FUL whenever he lays by her cage...

Anyway - that is it for now - I want to go get a few things done. 

We're offically on "baby watch" now though and check the cages first thing when we come out into this area of the house - and last thing before going to bed. I know its still a bit early - but better to be safe than sorry. I'm just really hoping the girls know where to have their babies (nest box).


----------



## SweetSassy

:whistling I am watching and waiting. Lol.


----------



## paul2641

From looking back at the rest of your posts, I'm guessing your on about your new flemish giants you acquired? 

Have you had any litters from them yet or are these your first, And how many flemish giants have you got at the moment?

Are you still working with the lionheads? Any updates on them?

We want MOAR pictures please lol!

Oh and I remember just before I left you were doing all those threads about genetics can you start doing stuff like that again?


----------



## irishbunny

*paul2641 wrote: *


> OMG those pictures are so cute Peg, We need more updates on how your breeding program is going, I really like reading your posts when your talking about your breeding as you always give out loads of information also, So we also learn from you while enjoying the post!


:yeahthat:

I especially love your blog, always something interesting to read


----------



## TinysMom

Pictures from tonight:

Athena







She is actually 8 ounces heavier than Sophia - she's always weighed less too..

Sophia:


----------



## Elf Mommy

come onnnnnnnnnnnnn Babies!


----------



## SweetSassy

Athena has a round belly. Awww So cute!! 



Love it. Love the pic's :inlove:


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears

*paul2641 wrote: *


> From looking back at the rest of your posts, I'm guessing your on about your new flemish giants you acquired?
> 
> Have you had any litters from them yet or are these your first, And how many flemish giants have you got at the moment?
> 
> Are you still working with the lionheads? Any updates on them?


Paul you got a lot of catching up to do. Go back a few more pages you'll see a whole HERD of Flemish Giants. There all SOOOO cute.


----------



## paul2641

*Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears wrote: *


> *paul2641 wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> From looking back at the rest of your posts, I'm guessing your on about your new flemish giants you acquired?
> 
> Have you had any litters from them yet or are these your first, And how many flemish giants have you got at the moment?
> 
> Are you still working with the lionheads? Any updates on them?
> 
> 
> 
> Paul you got a lot of catching up to do. Go back a few more pages you'll see a whole HERD of Flemish Giants. There all SOOOO cute.
Click to expand...

I shall do that tomorrow as it is getting very late into the early morning, Oh Peg the new pics are so cute!


----------



## TinysMom

*paul2641 wrote: *


> From looking back at the rest of your posts, I'm guessing your on about your new flemish giants you acquired?
> 
> Have you had any litters from them yet or are these your first, And how many flemish giants have you got at the moment?
> 
> Are you still working with the lionheads? Any updates on them?
> 
> We want MOAR pictures please lol!
> 
> Oh and I remember just before I left you were doing all those threads about genetics can you start doing stuff like that again?


Oh Paul.....lets see if I can catch you up on things.

I have five flemish giants for my breeding program. I have the first four that I acquired from Jack Langley - Sophia, Athena, Hermes and Mercury. Then - in late August we met Dave & Karen (Wabbitdad12 & wabbitmom12) in San Antonio and picked up Nyx from them - she's our black girl. That is the size of my flemish giant herd - although I do still have Zeus as our bedroom bunny - but he's a neutered flemish giant mix (and my big spoiled brat baby).

I have not had any litters from them yet - this is our first set of litters and I'm being just horrid about it. I called Alicia last week crying about the fact that once again I'd gotten into breeding and "how could I have done this??" when I know breeding can be risky to the doe. So yeah - I'm back to being a paranoid nervous wreck...

I will be hopefully adding two or three more flemish in February when I have them shipped down from New England - and then another two in the early summer if the breeding I am waiting for "takes" when they're bred next year. (I saw two totally awesome rabbits at a show in Storrs, CT when I was there and I fell in love with them. Fortunately, Juan, the breeder is going to breed them together and I'm hoping for a doe and buck out of them if they turn out as good as I think they will).

You can see the rabbits here - http://iberiaflemishgiants.tripod.com/id12.html - he will be breeding Gloria and San German and I am thinking that may be a pairing that will be seen on many future pedigrees of prize-winning flemish as they are both very awesome flemish giants. When I looked at them - they were what I wanted my rabbits to be.

I am not still "working" with the lionheads as far as breeding goes because they are getting older and most of my does are too old to breed for first time, etc. In addition - while I went home to Maine this fall for a visit for a month - we had a virus spread through the rabbitry and we lost many many rabbits - 8 in one day - 6 in another day. Gone are my favorites....Harriet, Harry, Saphira, Isenstar, Meathead and so many many more that I adored. We even lost Tio - that was one of the hardest losses I had during that time as I got him the same day we got Tiny - now all of my "originals" are gone. Fortunately - when I saw Cathy (Blue Giants) at the show in Storrs, Ct. and shared with her about the losses we'd had in those last four days - her first words were, "You have a virus going on" and she told me what to do. We still lost another rabbit after that - but she helped us stop the virus and now I know what to do. (I later heard that other breeders in Texas had a problem this fall too).

As far as more pictures - I'm sure I'll do more once we have the babies this week....I do try to update somewhat regularly. Anyone in particular you'd like pictures of? 

As far as the genetics thread - I know so little compared to other breeders. Basically - I wanted a "genetics for dummies" type of thing to make things simple so people like me could understand it. 

Since y'all seem to care about and follow my flemmies - I will probably come here in the next few weeks with the brochure I'm developing about our flemish giants and breeding program and get y'alls' help with the pictures to use and stuff. Also - I'll probably ask for help in developing my website for the rabbitry.

Well - I best get off here and get the flemmies fed. I'm still a nervous wreck and will be so until I know all the babies are born and safe in their nestboxes...

:shock::shock::shock::shock::shock:


----------



## SweetSassy

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> Aww there is my Athena. Someday she will be here.



:tantrum: Nooooo....I want Athena. 



Lol. leaseplease:


----------



## TinysMom

*SweetSassy wrote: *


> *JadeIcing wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> Aww there is my Athena. Someday she will be here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :tantrum: Nooooo....I want Athena.
> 
> 
> 
> Lol. leaseplease:
Click to expand...

Oh my....it is so much fun to argue in threads about who wants what bunny (I want half of Ali's cause I need to leave SOME for her...).

But I think that to be fair....I better let Athena's future be known.

When Athena retires - she will be neutered here and then flown to Connecticut where she will live out the rest of her life at Alicia's. We will be paying all of her expenses - for her neuter and checkup and flight.

Athena is an adorable bunny but in many ways she is a "special needs" bunny. She is not affectionate like so many flemish are (although she does like a lot of pets from time to time). 

You really have to get down on her level and on her terms and allow her to be the bunny she is.

In so many ways - she reminds Alicia and I both of her Samantha - that we think Alicia would give her an awesome home.

It isn't that I don't love her and couldn't give her a home here - because I could. But I know from having been at Alicia's place - Athena will be loved and spoiled rotten and cherished and have excellent care for her life.

If we find Athena is a good mother and seems to like it - she will probably have three litters or maybe four at most - then she'll be neutered by age 2. If she doesn't like being a mom or isn't a good mom or doesn't give kits that seem promising - she'll be neutered earlier and then sent on to Alicia whenever they have a spot for her.

I hope y'all understand. Alicia and I talked about this a long time ago - and in the back of my mind for a long time has been the thought that Athena is meant for someone else for her "forever" home.


----------



## SweetSassy

I completely understand.  Athenais one of my favorites.:bunnyheartI will still get to see her thru RO. Athena will have a great home with Ali- someday when it's time . :biggrin2:


----------



## paul2641

So from my understanding, You are now completely focused on the flemish giants and have gotten out of the lionheads, Because you had that horrible outbreak?

Question do you still have some of your lionheads as pets, If so I would love some pictures of them, 

If not I'd like more pictures of Nyx and Sophia since Athena is getting all the attention lol!

We know you're gonna do the best with these litters that any other breeder could be with them, So no worries just enjoy this new experience of your life while it is still fresh and new, Oh and don't forget keep us as updated as possible.

If you ever need to talk my pm is widely open ink iris:!


----------



## JadeIcing

SweetSassy wrote:


> I completely understand.Â  Â  AthenaÂ is one of my favorites.Â :bunnyheartÂ I will still get to see her thru RO. Athena will have a great home with Ali- someday when it's time . :biggrin2:
> 
> Â



Why thank you!! Peg should also mention we may be shipping out all her bunnies from here.


----------



## SweetSassy

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> SweetSassy wrote:
> 
> 
> 
> I completely understand.  Athenais one of my favorites.:bunnyheartI will still get to see her thru RO. Athena will have a great home with Ali- someday when it's time . :biggrin2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why thank you!! Peg should also mention we may be shipping out all her bunnies from here.
Click to expand...

Really? The bunnies she retires? or whats the plan?


----------



## TinysMom

*paul2641 wrote: *


> So from my understanding, You are now completely focused on the flemish giants and have gotten out of the lionheads, Because you had that horrible outbreak?
> 
> Question do you still have some of your lionheads as pets, If so I would love some pictures of them,
> 
> If not I'd like more pictures of Nyx and Sophia since Athena is getting all the attention lol!
> 
> We know you're gonna do the best with these litters that any other breeder could be with them, So no worries just enjoy this new experience of your life while it is still fresh and new, Oh and don't forget keep us as updated as possible.
> 
> If you ever need to talk my pm is widely open ink iris:!


Hi Paul - I'm on my way out the door to work and want to make this brief because of that - but I will add more information later...

I stopped breeding lionheads quite a while ago (a year maybe? more?). There were several reasons I got out of them - for one thing - I had too many and not enough of a market for them. For another thing - I really disliked most lionhead breeders and the way they treat their animals. There were other things that were involved in that decision too.

All along - my "heart breed" has been flemish giants and if I could have bred them from the beginning - I probably would have. I do love lionheads - don't get me wrong - because they are a really special breed to me. But I just have this "thing" for flemish and sometimes wish I could change my name to "flemmie mama" because I'll always have a flemish in the house if I can.

Part of me has always wanted to get back into breeding and when the decision was made to do so - I would have either had to buy new lionhead stock (because my does were too old for a first litter and I didn't want to breed my prior mamas because they were hitting "retirement" age). Cathy (BlueGiants) recommended Jack Langley to me and I contacted him thinking about getting some flemish in 4-5 months (I had thought I might rehome some of my rabbits that were more "people-friendly" by then)...turns out he had too many flemish and made me a really good deal for them that weekend.

So that is how I got into flemish...and I'm so happy I did. I plan to have no more than 12 that are "active" in my herd and once we get our bunny barn built sometime next year (Lord willing) - I will have more space for them. I will neuter and keep the does as pets or find them good homes by the age of two hopefully - two and a half at the most. I would like them to live out their lives as pets at that point. The bucks I'm still figuring out as they aren't the ones that bear the kits so it isn't as stressful for them.

I have thought about rehoming some of my bucks in order to get my numbers down. I've planned to do so - and tried to prepare myself to do so (does get used to their area and don't take change as well as bucks do).

But - Triad is four or five now - Chaucer and Sting are both over two - and the fact is - when I look at them - they're happy here. Yeah- they don't get what some "pets" get for playtime, etc. But they like their cages and they're happy and the fact is - this is all they've known for most of them. When taken out of their cages they feel uncomfortable and want to go back to their "safe" cages. To rehome them now - feels like it would be cruel - to both them and myself.

So they're going to live out their lives here. Hopefully when the bunny barn is built they can get playtimes and learn to like it...but even if not - they have toys and they have a good life here and we don't mistreat them like some folks might.

I will try to take pictures of some of the lionheads in the next couple of weeks....

Now I better get to work...yuck!

Oh - no babies yet...


----------



## TinysMom

*SweetSassy wrote: *


> *JadeIcing wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSassy wrote:
> 
> 
> 
> I completely understand.  Athenais one of my favorites.:bunnyheartI will still get to see her thru RO. Athena will have a great home with Ali- someday when it's time . :biggrin2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why thank you!! Peg should also mention we may be shipping out all her bunnies from here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really? The bunnies she retires? or whats the plan?
Click to expand...

The bunnies I get from New England will be staying with Ali for a few days before coming here - they'll fly out of the airport near her.


----------



## SweetSassy

Thats so cool that your getting Bunnies from New England. 



Edit: Now that you explained, nowI get what Ali was saying. LOl. :foreheadsmack:


----------



## JadeIcing

inkbouce:


----------



## SweetSassy

It isAthena's Due Date! Babies anyday inkbouce::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance:


----------



## TinysMom

*SweetSassy wrote: *


> It isAthena's Due Date! Babies anyday inkbouce::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance:


She is actually out having some playtime right now - but I've put some hay down where she knows where it is. 

As soon as she picks it up and carries it in her mouth - she'll go back in her cage for labor & delivery.


----------



## paul2641

Oh, So at the moment you have 4 flemish giants that you are using in a breeding program, Athena, Nyx, Sophia, and Mercury? Athena is due today right?

You got out of the lionheads because they just weren't working!

Well it is good to hear that you're not just casting aside the lionheads in your care at the moment because you're moving onto a new project.

I wish you the best of luck with all the rabbits, Oh and I'll hold you to them lionhead pictures, keep us updated, And try and share some of your knowledge!


----------



## TinysMom

*paul2641 wrote: *


> Oh, So at the moment you have 4 flemish giants that you are using in a breeding program, Athena, Nyx, Sophia, and Mercury? Athena is due today right?
> 
> You got out of the lionheads because they just weren't working!
> 
> Well it is good to hear that you're not just casting aside the lionheads in your care at the moment because you're moving onto a new project.
> 
> I wish you the best of luck with all the rabbits, Oh and I'll hold you to them lionhead pictures, keep us updated, And try and share some of your knowledge!


I also have Hermes - my fifth flemish giant.

I got out of the lionheads for several reasons - and when I decided that I missed breeding - the best choices for the rabbits was to buy new stock in whatever breed I decided to go with. My experienced mamas were too old (in my opinion) to be having more litters and my inexperienced does were too old for a first litter and have it be an easy time.

I would never just cast aside any animal because I'm moving to a new project. I have this real issue with people who are always "trading bunnies" and I don't do that. When I had these lionheads - I considered it a lifetime commitment - unless I found better homes for them. Many breeders will rehome older retiring animals and there is nothing wrong with that - but in my case - I can't bring myself to do it. Most of my lionheads are two years old and older and this is all they've ever known.

I have no problem breeding an animal and letting it go to a home at a younger age - but by the time they reach the age these are (two and older) - I feel it is unfair to expect them to just transition to a new home.


----------



## SweetSassy

I love your flemish but I would love to see your lionheads too. :biggrin2:



A couple pages back I remember seeing I think brothers, White, with black, playing outside. Not lionheads. They were really cute! I think you rescued them.


----------



## SweetSassy




----------



## SweetSassy

I think Hermes is my fave male! He is so handsome!! :inlove:

What is he like? affectionate?


----------



## TinysMom

Those two are brothers - Dallas and Austin and they're Californians.

I rescued their mom and dad from the feed store.....had them in NIC cages till Gracie literally broke down the NIC cage to get to George. 

Needless to say - she had babies. I still have Mercedes, their sister - but the other two sisters passed away suddenly this summer - we have no idea why.


----------



## TinysMom

*SweetSassy wrote: *


> I think Hermes is my fave male! He is so handsome!! :inlove:
> 
> What is he like? affectionate?


Hermes is....well - I'm trying to figure out how to explain him.

He's not affectionate - although he WANTS to be affectionate. 

He is the most "baby-like" of the flemish giants - but then again - other than Nyx - he IS the baby of them. 

He loves to run and binky and he especially enjoys going up to Mercury's cage and teasing him through the bars. When he has his playtime - he digs at any papers he can find and makes as much noise as is possible.

I guess that the best way to describe Hermes is that he is the one who is most likely to show JOY in being a rabbit and just enjoying his life.

Part of why he is not affectionate though is because he's had an abscess on his back that has come back twice and has to be drained (it came from a scuffle with a cat). So he sees me as the "meany" because I'm the one who usually takes him out of his cage and drains it. That means he usually tries to hide in the back of his cage.

HOWEVER - I've been working with him to overcome this. Now I go to his cage a few times per day and pull him forward (if need be) and spend time just petting him. At treat time - I make him accept pets for his treats.

Now - when he sees me enter the rabbitry - he doesn't run to the back of his cage anymore. Sometimes he'll hesitate and go to the back - other times he'll stick his nose to the door and ask for pets.

So....is he affectionate? Not really that much right now....but he shows signs of becoming affectionate.


----------



## SweetSassy

Awww:bunnyheart I was showing my husband your bunnies tonight. He thought they were beautiful. I told him I wanted to go to Texas to get one. He said "TEXAS"! LOl. 

Right now isn't a good time for us to get another bunny but when it is, I would love to have a flemish...... perferrably one of yours.  You are so great with your rabbits 



Edit: I was gonna ask, did Hermes sore heal up yet? or are you still draining it?


----------



## TinysMom

I thought I'd take a moment to share something from the perspective of a multiple-rabbit owner and former breeder.

Not only is each breed different - but every rabbit is different and I have yet to see two rabbits that are alike - even if they're from the same litter.

I really love appreciating the differences between them - for instance - I mentioned that Hermes shows the most joy at being a bunny - probably of most of the rabbits I've ever had. Mercury is the most "puppy-like" and will come running to people on the floor or if we are moving around - he wants attention from us.

My Cali boys are hilarious - one is very dominant and one is very submissive - but let them have their playtime and they're both binkying around the room like fools - running into each other once in a while.

I've had lionheads that were afraid to be in a "middle cage" because they were claustophobic...and lionheads that never ever wanted to leave their cage. I've had some that will nip you if you go to rub their heads through the cage bars...and those that beg for a pet through the cage bars. Jackie tries to open her door to help you feed her - while Triad tries to keep his door closed and dare you to find a way to get his food in his cage.

Why am I writing this? Well - it is to share something that probably each of you knows - and that is that each rabbit you have is unique in their own way. You may read stories on the forum about this rabbit or that rabbit and wish your rabbit was more like so and so. (I used to do that with Tiny). 

But the fact is - your rabbit has special things about him/her too - and once you learn to appreciate them - and work around those things or with those things - you'll really enjoy your rabbits even more than you do now.

Ok - time to get off my soapbox. No babies yet...no nesting yet from the flemish girls...hopefully soon.

Athena is eating her supper which tells me she isn't in labor....yet.


----------



## TinysMom

*SweetSassy wrote: *


> Awww:bunnyheart I was showing my husband your bunnies tonight. He thought they were beautiful. I told him I wanted to go to Texas to get one. He said "TEXAS"! LOl.
> 
> Right now isn't a good time for us to get another bunny but when it is, I would love to have a flemish...... perferrably one of yours.  You are so great with your rabbits
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: I was gonna ask, did Hermes sore heal up yet? or are you still draining it?


First the abscess - I drained it two or three days ago and there was not much in it anymore. He's on Pen G again and I think its finally getting rid of it. (I thought he'd gotten rid of it and stopped the shots - and the next thing I knew - it was back and huge).

I'll probably keep him on Pen G till after the New Year just to be sure its gone. As I said - he got into a tussle with the cat and had two abscesses but the one on his leg cleared up right after I drained it the first time...so hopefully this one will go away too.

As far as getting my rabbits - I will be shipping them in the future. I won't be able to advertise on the forum as we don't allow that...but people will be free to contact me for information via. pms.

At this point in time - when Sophia, Nyx and Mercury retire - they will live out their lives here. Hermes may retire and go to a good home - IF we find the right person. Otherwise - he too will live here (I feel like I have a lifetime commitment to them when I bring them here - unless I find a better situation for them). I knew a long time ago that Ali fell in love with Athena and so it has been in the back of my mind for a while to let her go there if the situation is right for that.

It may sound funny to say some might go and some might stay - but the fact is - Mercury and I are bonded - as are Sophia and Nyx and I. Sophia and Nyx are sorta bonded too...

Hermes though - well - I do love him a lot - but I'm not sure we're the best place for him. If he was in a home where he could get more attention than he gets now (more playtime, etc) - he might be happier.

My hope is to retire my girls by 2 or 2 1/2 at the latest (depending upon how they do with babies) and to retire my bucks around 3 or so...unless they're EXTREMELY showable.

Anyway - enough rambling...


----------



## TinysMom

I am SOOO excited. I just went in and pet Hermes through the cage bars - and then opened the door and he stood there and didn't run away - and he let me pet him for several minutes.

We're making progress!!!!


----------



## SweetSassy

Eventually, I told my hubby you fly rabbits. It was pretty funny to see his face when he thought we had to go to Texas. Lol. :shock: :biggrin2:


----------



## SweetSassy

*TinysMom wrote: *


> I am SOOO excited. I just went in and pet Hermes through the cage bars - and then opened the door and he stood there and didn't run away - and he let me pet him for several minutes.
> 
> We're making progress!!!!


:bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance: inkelepht:inkelepht:


----------



## TinysMom

*SweetSassy wrote: *


> Eventually, I told my hubby you fly rabbits. It was pretty funny to see his face when he thought we had to go to Texas. Lol. :shock: :biggrin2:


Getting those wings on them is hard - but the reindeer antlers are the real bear...

And training them to read the map? They like to eat the map....


----------



## TinysMom

I wanted to add that I'm not sure I'm going to go to the Ohio state convention in May - but I am considering it. But I will probably go in 2011 for sure...


----------



## SweetSassy

*TinysMom wrote: *


> I wanted to add that I'm not sure I'm going to go to the Ohio state convention in May - but I am considering it. But I will probably go in 2011 for sure...


Never heard of it. What is it? In Columbus, OH? Thats about 45-60 minutes from me.


----------



## SweetSassy

*TinysMom wrote: *


> *SweetSassy wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> Eventually, I told my hubby you fly rabbits. It was pretty funny to see his face when he thought we had to go to Texas. Lol. :shock: :biggrin2:
> 
> 
> 
> Getting those wings on them is hard - but the reindeer antlers are the real bear...
> 
> And training them to read the map? They like to eat the map....
Click to expand...

:roflmao: I set myself up for that. LOl.


----------



## TinysMom

*SweetSassy wrote: *


> *TinysMom wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> I wanted to add that I'm not sure I'm going to go to the Ohio state convention in May - but I am considering it. But I will probably go in 2011 for sure...
> 
> 
> 
> Never heard of it. What is it? In Columbus, OH? Thats about 45-60 minutes from me.
Click to expand...

Yes - it is in Columbus and it is held Mother's Day weekend if I remember right...not sure.


----------



## TinysMom

Of course - as I get ready to go to bed...Athena starts carrying around hay and nesting....

ARG!!!


----------



## hartleybun

know how you feel! went thru this when we bred our choc lab, brandy. no sleep and nails and nerves shredded


----------



## SweetSassy

:yes:

I'm gonna be watching the thread when I can, with it being Xmas eve. Lol. inkbouce:

Merry Christmas!!


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears

SOOOO How many little baby Flemis do we have?????????


----------



## paul2641

Oh *TinysMom wrote: *


> *paul2641 wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, So at the moment you have 4 flemish giants that you are using in a breeding program, Athena, Nyx, Sophia, and Mercury? Athena is due today right?
> 
> You got out of the lionheads because they just weren't working!
> 
> Well it is good to hear that you're not just casting aside the lionheads in your care at the moment because you're moving onto a new project.
> 
> I wish you the best of luck with all the rabbits, Oh and I'll hold you to them lionhead pictures, keep us updated, And try and share some of your knowledge!
> 
> 
> 
> I also have Hermes - my fifth flemish giant.
> 
> I got out of the lionheads for several reasons - and when I decided that I missed breeding - the best choices for the rabbits was to buy new stock in whatever breed I decided to go with. My experienced mamas were too old (in my opinion) to be having more litters and my inexperienced does were too old for a first litter and have it be an easy time.
> 
> I would never just cast aside any animal because I'm moving to a new project. I have this real issue with people who are always "trading bunnies" and I don't do that. When I had these lionheads - I considered it a lifetime commitment - unless I found better homes for them. Many breeders will rehome older retiring animals and there is nothing wrong with that - but in my case - I can't bring myself to do it. Most of my lionheads are two years old and older and this is all they've ever known.
> 
> I have no problem breeding an animal and letting it go to a home at a younger age - but by the time they reach the age these are (two and older) - I feel it is unfair to expect them to just transition to a new home.
Click to expand...

OH Hermes is the lovely White one he really is a sweetie!

I completely understand you changing the breed that you breed, Maybe the lionheads weren't meant for you, Hopefully you have found comfort in the Flemish giants and that they will eventually work out for you!

I really like your policy on how you treat your rabbits, Wait a go Peg!


----------



## SweetSassy

Athena has been on my mind all morning. Hope all is well :hug:


----------



## TinysMom

Athena is PULLING FUR!

I have video of her nesting with hay and pulling fur also - I will share the videos later.


----------



## TinysMom

She is having her babies NOW - we heard a baby squealing all the way out in the living room - and I just peeked and can see a baby moving around underneath her sorta - trying to nurse it looks like..


----------



## irishbunny

*TinysMom wrote: *


> She is having her babies NOW - we heard a baby squealing all the way out in the living room - and I just peeked and can see a baby moving around underneath her sorta - trying to nurse it looks like..


Wow, just in time for Christmas! I'm so excited, hope everything goes well! inkbouce:
Congrats!!


----------



## TinysMom

Well - I just posted in the main forum area - but I'll post it here now.

Athena gave us..........for our very first flemish giant litter....

....in time for Christmas...


(drumroll please?)




ELEVEN BABIES!

All are happy and healthy looking and mama is now chowing down on a carrot and quite happy and content.


----------



## paul2641

OMG Peg I am EXTREMELY happy for you and Athena hopefully all will continue to go well!


----------



## SweetSassy

*TinysMom wrote: *


> Well - I just posted in the main forum area - but I'll post it here now.
> 
> Athena gave us..........for our very first flemish giant litter....
> 
> ....in time for Christmas...
> 
> 
> (drumroll please?)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ELEVEN BABIES!
> 
> All are happy and healthy looking and mama is now chowing down on a carrot and quite happy and content.



OMG!!!!! I just got home and of course I had to check your blog!! 

Eleven!! Congrats!!! Wow!!! I'm so excited!!! And happy for you....I know your so happy and I'm glad Athena is doing well.


----------



## TinysMom




----------



## SweetSassy

Awww:inlove:


----------



## paul2641

Ahh Peg that video was really sweet, You have a really nice voice also lol! Americans do have accents!


----------



## SweetSassy

Can she take care of 11 babies?? 

I'm thinking I read on another thread about bigger litters, being a problem. Too many babies, not enough milk, maybe. Can't remember. 



Sophia due tomorrow, right? more babies coming again soon. Alot of excitement at your house!! inkbouce: :biggrin2:


----------



## SweetSassy

*paul2641 wrote: *


> Ahh Peg that video was really sweet, You have a really nice voice also lol! Americans do have accents!


Thats cute you think we have accents. I'm from Ohio and I have a friend from Minnesota and I think she has a accent. She thinks I have one. LOl. When I listen to Peg I don't think she has much of a accent. LOl.


----------



## paul2641

*SweetSassy wrote: *


> *paul2641 wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> Ahh Peg that video was really sweet, You have a really nice voice also lol! Americans do have accents!
> 
> 
> 
> Thats cute you think we have accents. I'm from Ohio and I have a friend from Minnesota and I think she has a accent. She thinks I have one. LOl. When I listen to Peg I don't think she has much of a accent. LOl.
Click to expand...

Ha Ha I love the Oklahoma twang it so cute! Everyone has an accent, I think it is ridicuous when Americans say they don't Ha Ha!


----------



## TinysMom

*SweetSassy wrote: *


> Can she take care of 11 babies??
> 
> I'm thinking I read on another thread about bigger litters, being a problem. Too many babies, not enough milk, maybe. Can't remember.
> 
> 
> 
> Sophia due tomorrow, right? more babies coming again soon. Alot of excitement at your house!! inkbouce: :biggrin2:


You ask a very good question....and that is one that we don't know the answer to.

The hope is that Sophia will have fewer babies and be able to foster a couple of them...

Another option will be if mama splits the litter into two groups (some do) and then feeds them at different times - I have read of "really good" mamas doing that in other breeds (Californians in particular). 

Something that needs to be looked at when asking a mom to raise such a large litter - is the health of the mom vs. the health of the babies. Can mom raise ALL of the litter without putting her own health at risk (that sounds more drastic than I mean it to sound)? 

With that said - I have heard of lionheads raising a litter of 10 to weaning and when we had problems one year (long story) - Matilda wound up nursing 24 babies for three days (if I remember right) - until my other does kindled and could help out. No she didn't have all 24 babies...but the other does didn't have their milk come in - partly due to feed issues (I found out later other breeders here in Tx were having the same problem with that food at that time).

What I did was to split the 24 into 3 groups of 8 and take one set to her every 8 hours. She was a HUGE doe and was able to nurse them just fine and they were all growing and doing fine when they started being fostered off to others. She eventually wound up with just her 8 at the end.

I will say this about Athena - so far she is VERY promising as a mother. She made a very nice nest - pulled LOTS of fur (even from the bottoms of her feet) - cleaned up the nest mostly (I helped clean up a bunch of it when I pulled the nestbox out - because I'd distracted her from cleaning with a carrot) and is showing that she is protective of them. She will let me look at them - for limited periods of time - but she wants to know what I'm doing and watches me if I'm sitting right there (and chews on my shoes to keep me in line).

I had really hoped to have 10-12 babies from BOTH litters combined - so this is sort of shocking for me even though I knew it could happen. 

Oh - and this is going to sound crazy - but from the little bit I looked at them - there are a couple that already caught my eye as far as their bone structure and initial size. (After I bred lionheads long enough - I could usually tell at birth the "more promising ones" based upon their body type, etc).

Anyway - I guess that is it for now for the update. 

The videos of her pulling fur and gathering hay didn't come out well at all - way too dark. Sorry...


----------



## TinysMom

*SweetSassy wrote: *


> *paul2641 wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> Ahh Peg that video was really sweet, You have a really nice voice also lol! Americans do have accents!
> 
> 
> 
> Thats cute you think we have accents. I'm from Ohio and I have a friend from Minnesota and I think she has a accent. She thinks I have one. LOl. *When I listen to Peg I don't think she has much of a accent.* LOl.
Click to expand...

Well - let's see - I grew up in Connecticut - married in Maine (I love the accent of folks from Southern Maine) - lived in North Carolina - Oklahoma - Alaska - Maryland - back to Oklahoma and now SW Texas. 

Maybe that is why I don't have much of an accent....


----------



## TinysMom

Here is a link to a classic "Bert & I" story - which really does a great job of the Southern Maine accents and attitudes..


http://www.bertandi.net/mp3/notjustyet.mp3


----------



## paul2641

*TinysMom wrote: *


> *SweetSassy wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> Can she take care of 11 babies??
> 
> I'm thinking I read on another thread about bigger litters, being a problem. Too many babies, not enough milk, maybe. Can't remember.
> 
> 
> 
> Sophia due tomorrow, right? more babies coming again soon. Alot of excitement at your house!! inkbouce: :biggrin2:
> 
> 
> 
> You ask a very good question....and that is one that we don't know the answer to.
> 
> The hope is that Sophia will have fewer babies and be able to foster a couple of them...
> 
> Another option will be if mama splits the litter into two groups (some do) and then feeds them at different times - I have read of "really good" mamas doing that in other breeds (Californians in particular).
> 
> Something that needs to be looked at when asking a mom to raise such a large litter - is the health of the mom vs. the health of the babies. Can mom raise ALL of the litter without putting her own health at risk (that sounds more drastic than I mean it to sound)?
> 
> With that said - I have heard of lionheads raising a litter of 10 to weaning and when we had problems one year (long story) - Matilda wound up nursing 24 babies for three days (if I remember right) - until my other does kindled and could help out. No she didn't have all 24 babies...but the other does didn't have their milk come in - partly due to feed issues (I found out later other breeders here in Tx were having the same problem with that food at that time).
> 
> What I did was to split the 24 into 3 groups of 8 and take one set to her every 8 hours. She was a HUGE doe and was able to nurse them just fine and they were all growing and doing fine when they started being fostered off to others. She eventually wound up with just her 8 at the end.
> 
> I will say this about Athena - so far she is VERY promising as a mother. She made a very nice nest - pulled LOTS of fur (even from the bottoms of her feet) - cleaned up the nest mostly (I helped clean up a bunch of it when I pulled the nestbox out - because I'd distracted her from cleaning with a carrot) and is showing that she is protective of them. She will let me look at them - for limited periods of time - but she wants to know what I'm doing and watches me if I'm sitting right there (and chews on my shoes to keep me in line).
> 
> I had really hoped to have 10-12 babies from BOTH litters combined - so this is sort of shocking for me even though I knew it could happen.
> 
> Oh - and this is going to sound crazy - but from the little bit I looked at them - there are a couple that already caught my eye as far as their bone structure and initial size. (After I bred lionheads long enough - I could usually tell at birth the "more promising ones" based upon their body type, etc).
> 
> Anyway - I guess that is it for now for the update.
> 
> The videos of her pulling fur and gathering hay didn't come out well at all - way too dark. Sorry...
Click to expand...

Just a random question, Would it be possible to foster a flemish giant kit to a Netherland dwarf?

Oh I thought the vidoe showed them off pretty well, they seem really dark, Will they all be dark or what is going to happen?


----------



## TinysMom

I'm sure that as soon as I say "no" - someone else will come along with reasons why it could be done.

So my answer is - I would not personally feel comfortable fostering a flemish giant with a ND. You have to remember - by the time a flemish is maybe a month old - they'd be as big or bigger than "mama".

It is all I can do to not go steal them and play with them a bit - and I may do that and take more photos of them - by putting them on something white...

More later...I hope!


----------



## paul2641

*TinysMom wrote: *


> I'm sure that as soon as I say "no" - someone else will come along with reasons why it could be done.
> 
> So my answer is - I would not personally feel comfortable fostering a flemish giant with a ND. You have to remember - by the time a flemish is maybe a month old - they'd be as big or bigger than "mama".
> 
> It is all I can do to not go steal them and play with them a bit - and I may do that and take more photos of them - by putting them on something white...
> 
> More later...I hope!


Yes please more photo's, 

But some times the teacher learns from the student let Momma at her own devices trust her and she will pull through for you, And the babies will flourish ink iris:!


----------



## irishbunny

11 babies! :shock:

Poor Athena lol! She is going to have her paws full!


----------



## TinysMom




----------



## irishbunny

Peg- Do you know what colours they are? They seem to all look the same colour


----------



## TinysMom

First of all - I'm sitting here with tears streaming down my face.....

She fed ALL ELEVEN babies somehow...I don't know how - but they are all looking healthy.

They should all be light grey like Athena and Mercury are...


----------



## irishbunny

Aww cute, imagine 11 identical big flemish babies! I'm so glad Athena seems to be doing a good job with them! That is brilliant for a first time Mother.


----------



## hartleybun

:bunnydance:way to go athena! sounds like she is a natural mother. i can imagine mercury bragging to the others about his part in all this!


----------



## TinysMom

I just took a short video of them and then handled them for a bit. Honestly - I could cuddle with babies all day long - not that their mama would like that...

A couple of them started pancaking when I pet their heads...so adorable. 

Sophia won't come out of her cage at all and wants me to just leave her alone. When I go out to the rabbitry she watches my every movement and it is almost as if she WANTS to tell me something...but she doesn't want me to pet her or take her out to play.

I'm hoping she has her babies soon so I can stop worrying about her.


----------



## irishbunny

Oh I forgot about Sophia! Good luck to her! I wonder how many babies she will have


----------



## paul2641

Hey Pam glad to know Athena is doing so good, Keep us updated He He! Oh and fingers crossed for Sophia!


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Congratulations!arty::woohoo I am so happy all eleven are healthy and momma is doing good too!

This makes me really hope Sweetie is preggers!


----------



## SweetSassy

The babies are so sweet!! :inlove:I'm so glad everybun is well! 



Sounds like Sophia may be ready soon.


----------



## TinysMom

I just freaked out pretty bad - I was looking at Sophia and she looked thinner - at least on the side I was looking at. LOTS thinner.

There were no babies in the cage though and she was eating.

I continued feeding and then went back to check her out. By then she was laying on her side with the other side upwards...and she had a bulge for sure. (She'd been standing earlier). I put my hand on her and felt for a bit - YEP - baby kicks for sure.

I'm not sure if some of the babies are moving into the birth canal and that is why one side looks thinner - or what. 

But I know she still has babies...

I'm so excited.


----------



## SweetSassy

Wow.... That has to be so neat.


----------



## TinysMom

Athena nursed the babies earlier - I was on the phone w/ Ali at the time and a couple of them fell out of the nestbox (I'm a bit worried about that but she made them a better nest towards the back and I helped her get them moved into it...).

Nine of the babies have big tummies and two are so-so. They aren't "bad" - they just aren't "good".

Still no babies for Sophia and she just started eating her carrot - so she's not in labor yet....


----------



## wabbitmom12

:great: YAAAAYYY!!!! FLEMMIE BABIES! WTG ATHENA!


----------



## TinysMom

The babies are still doing fine - the two I was concerned about I still am concerned about - BUT - they have eaten again since last night (they all have). 

It looks like mama is feeding them at least twice a day.

Sophia still has not had her babies but that's ok - today is only day 32 and I know Cathy has said hers will sometimes go to day 33.

In addition - Cathy told me that at this age - the ones with the massive heads are normally bucks (99% of the time) and that it is good I'm looking for "balance" in the babies. 

Guess that is it for now - I've done more videos and will share them later.


----------



## wabbitmom12

*TinysMom wrote: *


> In addition - Cathy told me that at this age - the ones with the massive heads are normally bucks (99% of the time) and that it is good I'm looking for "balance" in the babies.


That makes sense...the bucks usually do have much broader faces than the does when they are older, so why not now? The broad facesthenjust continue to develop along with the rest of the kit.  Even at this age, they are individuals, uniquely formed by the Creator. You will soon know more about their personalities, but the individual characteristics are already apparent.


----------



## paul2641

Oh Peg, I really hope Sophia gives birth soon, To put your mind at rest, I'm glad all the babies are doing well and are getting fed. Keep us updated!


----------



## SweetSassy

I'm so happy all the babies are doing well Athena is being a great mom. You being soloving with your rabbits may have helped her.


----------



## TinysMom

Sophia still has not had the babies and is not nesting yet. She's just feeling 'miserable' and wants me to leave her alone most of the time.

I'm not worried because she's not in any distress or anything and Cathy told me that flemish giants can often go late...

All eleven babies are still looking good and I'm quite happy. I may go play with them again in a couple of minutes.

Oh - and totally non-bunny related...I did a mile on my exercise bike earlier today - hope to do another mile tonight.

And Zeus - I need to update about Zeus...he got two new coloring books for Christmas - so earlier today (while I was on the phone w/ Alicia actually and mentioned at least he wasn't shredding something of mine) - he started shredding (big time) his original coloring book. He seemed quite happy to do it also. 

I guess he likes knowing he'll have backups..


----------



## Fancy77

yeah babies!!!!!!


----------



## SweetSassy

*TinysMom wrote: *


> Sophia still has not had the babies and is not nesting yet. She's just feeling 'miserable' and wants me to leave her alone most of the time.
> 
> I'm not worried because she's not in any distress or anything and Cathy told me that flemish giants can often go late...
> 
> All eleven babies are still looking good and I'm quite happy. I may go play with them again in a couple of minutes.
> 
> Oh - and totally non-bunny related...I did a mile on my exercise bike earlier today - hope to do another mile tonight. WooHoo!!
> 
> And Zeus - I need to update about Zeus...he got two new coloring books for Christmas - so earlier today (while I was on the phone w/ Alicia actually and mentioned at least he wasn't shredding something of mine) - he started shredding (big time) his original coloring book. He seemed quite happy to do it also.
> Awww Thats cute getting him coloring books!
> I guess he likes knowing he'll have backups..


----------



## paul2641

Awh I hope Sophia gives birth soon, So she can relax more!

Oh and Zeus gets books to shred lucky boy lol!


----------



## SweetSassy

*paul2641 wrote: *


> Awh I hope Sophia gives birth soon, So she can relax more!





> :yeahthat: I'm watching for the announcement of babies
> 
> Oh and Zeus gets books to shred lucky boy lol!


----------



## TinysMom

Sophia is a MAJOR grump tonight - she chased after Athena when they were down on the floor and I had to use the broom to get her to leave the rabbitry so she'd settle down elsewhere.

However - she went in the bathroom and moped - so I went in and sat on the floor and ate part of an apple...of course she got the other bites and her mood was greatly improved after that.

I almost wonder if she's jealous of all the attention I was showing Athena and the babies because once she got my attention for a bit - she was much happier.

Now if she would just HAVE these babies...


----------



## TinysMom

Sophia just had six babies. She had them on her cage floor - didn't build a nest or anything....but we got them in the nestbox.

They look like they have nice full tummies at least!


----------



## SweetSassy

inkelepht: inkelepht: WooHoo!! I'm glad their doing fine!


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears

Yah she had babies. If she does a good job in the first few days are going to give her a few of Athena's?


----------



## irishbunny

Congrats Peg and Sophia! inkelepht:

Thats....*counts on fingers* 17 babies!! *faints*


----------



## paul2641

OH MY GOD 17 babies on your hands Peg, You must be a very proud mother He He!


----------



## TinysMom

We actually almost lost one last night.....it made it out of the nestbox....out of the cage....and was on its way to Nyx's cage across the room.

Another one was trying to make it out of the nest too.

Time to put up the stuff to keep babies IN the cage at least. I think they're staying attached to the nipples and coming out that way.

Oh - all eleven have PING PONG tummies - everyone is not only well fed - but a couple look almost ready to burst.


----------



## TinysMom

*Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears wrote: *


> Yah she had babies. If she does a good job in the first few days are going to give her a few of Athena's?


I'm going to talk to Cathy about that - but I tend right now to think I won't be doing that (I had been thinking about it).

The reason is - Athena pulled fur - made an awesome nest - and now is feeding all 11 so they have ping pong bellies.

Meanwhile - Sophia didn't pull fur - didn't make a nest - and doesn't seem to understand about being a mother.

I'm sure she'll learn...she'll probably do just great.

But I think Athena would be very upset if I take a couple away because whenever I put them back in her cage I swear she goes and counts them and nudges every one.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears

Ahh Athena is just a cutie counting her kids. She's doing good. Sophia should be talking to Athena on child rearing tips. It's so cute that one of the babies was trying to visit her Aunty Nyx


----------



## TinysMom

*Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears wrote: *


> Ahh Athena is just a cutie counting her kids. She's doing good. Sophia should be talking to Athena on child rearing tips. It's so cute that one of the babies was trying to visit her Aunty Nyx


Speaking of Aunty Nyx....this is sorta funny - especially if you were there at the time.

Nyx has not been allowed near the babies - at all. I wasn't sure what she would do and I didn't think Athena would like it - so when the girls are out playing - I take the nestbox out of Athena's cage.

Well - I sat on the floor of the rabbitry with the nestbox last night - shortly before putting it in - and upon seeing the nestbox was on the floor - Nyx came running at FULL SPEED from about 15 feet away so she could come and see the babies.

I held one and let her sniff at it - and then she sniffed at the ones in the nestbox but I was petting her head while she did that so if she tried to attack them - I'd be able to stop her.

She was fascinated by the babies....and she kept looking at me and then looking at the babies and then back to me.

Even today when I let her out to play - the first thing she did was to go look for the babies.


----------



## Fancy77

yeah!!! congrats!!!!


----------



## TinysMom

*paul2641 wrote: *


> OH MY GOD 17 babies on your hands Peg, You must be a very proud mother He He!


Well - I am a proud mother of my two kids (Eric & Robin).....but when I look at my bunnies - I see myself more as a "grandmother" than a mother. 

Art & I were talking today about what it must feel like to give birth to 11 babies at one time. 

Glad I'm not a rabbit.


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Congrats Sophia!

Looks like they will have a good aunty in Nyx.


----------



## wabbitmom12

*TinysMom wrote: *


> Well - I sat on the floor of the rabbitry with the nestbox last night - shortly before putting it in - and upon seeing the nestbox was on the floor - Nyx came running at FULL SPEED from about 15 feet away so she could come and see the babies.
> 
> I held one and let her sniff at it - and then she sniffed at the ones in the nestbox but I was petting her head while she did that so if she tried to attack them - I'd be able to stop her.
> 
> She was fascinated by the babies....and she kept looking at me and then looking at the babies and then back to me.
> 
> Even today when I let her out to play - the first thing she did was to go look for the babies.



That's so cute!! Auntie Nyx is like most young ladies who want to get pregnant some time in the future....she admires and makes a fuss over others' babies, and dreams of the day when it is her turn.

:bunnydance:I'm just so exited about your Flemmie population explosion. Tell Sophia she done good!


----------



## paul2641

*TinysMom wrote: *


> *paul2641 wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> OH MY GOD 17 babies on your hands Peg, You must be a very proud mother He He!
> 
> 
> 
> Well - I am a proud mother of my two kids (Eric & Robin).....but when I look at my bunnies - I see myself more as a "grandmother" than a mother.
> 
> Art & I were talking today about what it must feel like to give birth to 11 babies at one time.
> 
> Glad I'm not a rabbit.
Click to expand...

Ahh that is cute, I'm really happy that even as a breeder you spend so much time with your bunnies, God Lets just hope you don't have 17 grand-kids from Eric and Robin lol!

Oh and any plans to breed Sophia? Since she seems really interested?


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears

*paul2641 wrote: *


> Ahh that is cute, I'm really happy that even as a breeder you spend so much time with your bunnies, God Lets just hope you don't have 17 grand-kids from Eric and Robin lol!
> 
> Oh and any plans to breed Sophia? Since she seems really interested?


I think your confused Paul. Athena and Sophia are the 2 that just had the babies


----------



## paul2641

*Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears wrote: *


> *paul2641 wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> Ahh that is cute, I'm really happy that even as a breeder you spend so much time with your bunnies, God Lets just hope you don't have 17 grand-kids from Eric and Robin lol!
> 
> Oh and any plans to breed Sophia? Since she seems really interested?
> 
> 
> 
> I think your confused Paul. Athena and Sophia are the 2 that just had the babies
Click to expand...

I shouldn't be posting at 3 in the morning look what it does to me, And I read that post 2 times, And I still got it mixed up lol!


----------



## TinysMom

I'm guessing Paul meant Nyx since she is interested in the babies and yes - she will be bred - but probably in March.

I want to share a quick update about two things.

First of all - Sophia DID nurse her babies during the night. I wasn't sure she would - but they have nice looking tummies.

Secondly - I don't know how she's doing it - but Athena's eleven babies all have HUGE ping pong tummies and they're all getting fed.

I don't think I'm going to take any babies from her to foster onto Sophia - partly because whenever I mess with the babies and then put them back - she puts her nose in there and nudges all of them and I swear she's counting them. (Robin did a baby count at one point early this morning and the next thing she knew the babies were fussing - she looked in and Athena had her nose in the box counting her babies to check on what Robin did).

Anyway - that is a quick update for now.


----------



## SweetSassy

I'm glad all is well with all the buns.


----------



## TinysMom

I have a question for my regular blog readers...I'm going to do a thread in the rabbitry about watching the baby flemmies grow (since a lot of folks don't read blogs but like to see baby pictures) - should I cross-post the videos and stuff here too?

Let me know what you think....


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Peg, I think you should cross post! That way we can see everything in one place.

Give the babies kisses for me. Remember how I was reluctant to get a Flemmie because they don't live as long? Well, I think I've conquered that fear. A Flemmie will be in my future! Probably not for a few years though. I want a bedroom Flemmie.


----------



## hartleybun

TinysMom wrote:


> I have a question for my regular blog readers...I'm going to do a thread in the rabbitry about watching the baby flemmies grow (since a lot of folks don't read blogs but like to see baby pictures) - should I cross-post the videos and stuff here too?
> 
> Let me know what you think....


as long as i know where to get my flemmie fix:bunnydance:


----------



## TinysMom

*SnowyShiloh wrote: *


> Peg, I think you should cross post! That way we can see everything in one place.
> 
> Give the babies kisses for me.* Remember how I was reluctant to get a Flemmie because they don't live as long? Well, I think I've conquered that fear.* A Flemmie will be in my future! Probably not for a few years though. I want a bedroom Flemmie.


I am SOOOO glad you conquered that fear. It is so worth it to have a flemmie even if you know it might not live as long as another breed - plus you never know - I think Cathy has one that is 6 or 7 or something and they can beat the odds!

Every day with ALL of my babies is just precious.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears

I think you should Cross Post as well :_


----------



## SweetSassy

Whatever is easier for you. I'm gonna watch where ever it's at.Lol.


----------



## Happi Bun

Darn you, now I'm feeling the "Gotta Get A Flemish" bug! Not only due to your stories and pictures, but the rescue has a Flemish Giant boy. He wont be put up for adoption though, the founders fell in love. He is a smaller Flemish due to a poor diet early in his life. There is just something different about them! He begs like a dog for pellets, it's so adorable. I agree, you should cross post all the baby stuff in it's own thread so we all can watch them grow! 

:thumbup


----------



## TinysMom

*Happi Bun wrote: *


> Darn you, now I'm feeling the "Gotta Get A Flemish" bug! Not only due to your stories and pictures, but the rescue has a Flemish Giant boy. He wont be put up for adoption though, the founders fell in love. He is a smaller Flemish due to a poor diet early in his life. There is just something different about them! He begs like a dog for pellets, it's so adorable. I agree, you should cross post all the baby stuff in it's own thread so we all can watch them grow!
> 
> :thumbup


Exactly - there is something different about a flemish giant that is hard to explain - but once you have one - you understand.

They're not rabbits exactly...they're kids ... they're puppies....they're gods and goddesses - but they're really a rabbit per se.


----------



## irishbunny

I would love one so much, mostly because of you Peg, you make them sound amazing. You do a good job at promoting the breed :highfive:
I also saw some baby Flemish giants for the first time as a poultry sale (people sell pets there too, don't worry ) and, those ears were so cute! They were flopped out and so chilled, weren't freaked out at all.


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Post it all here, I have a hard time getting to the different sections. 

Flemmies rule! 

Sweetie always seemed to count the baby's too after we looked at them too. Being good mommy's or not trusting their hoomin slaves to put them all back, I don't know.


----------



## TinysMom

A short update - more later - I promise.

All 17 are still alive. Sophia's babies ate some but not nearly enough. I'm going to Tractor Supply today to get some stuff for backup in case I can't get Sophia to nurse today - I found a formula by Dana Krempels that I am going to use since Randy said back in November that the puppy formula had been reformulated and was causing problems in rabbits.

More later - I promise - out the door for work soon.


----------



## nicolevins

Hope the babies will be ok (I saw in the rabbitry section, that mam is sorta ignoring them).Well good luck with everything


----------



## TinysMom

Athena's babies this afternoon....videos later...

[align=center]


























































































look at that tail!
[/align]


----------



## Wabbitdad12

SOOOOOO CUTE!


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears

Ahh there getting Big  How are Sophia's babies doing?


----------



## TinysMom

I'm leaving in about 5 minutes with Sophia to go to the vet in San Antonio - I think she has either a retained kit or placenta. She's doing ok other than slight fever but she's all over me and wanting me to hold her and baby her.

Thoughts and prayers appreciated.


----------



## Wabbitdad12

ray:


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears

ray:


----------



## SweetSassy

ray: Your in my thoughtsandprayers.


----------



## paul2641

Ahh keep us updated on how Sophia gets on at the vets! Hopefully it won't be anything too severe!


----------



## SweetSassy

If I remember right, the vet is hours away from Peg. Not sure how many but it's a drive.


----------



## TinysMom

The "sorta" good news. Sophia really doesn't have milk - they couldn't find a retained kit or placenta after doing an x-ray AND ultrasound....but there was something there that was sort of suspicious. The vet said she can't say for sure that Sophia HAS an infection in her uterus - but she can't say for sure she doesn't have one either - so the decision was made to put her on antibiotics for the next 10 days (9 days plus today). 

We're also going to schedule her for a spay - probably in January. She doesn't appear to have mothering instincts...she has a lot of fat around her uterus (one uterine horn was enlarged) and since she is really a beloved pet - we decided it was best to not breed her again.

Mind you - this was why I got out of breeding lionheads in the first place....almost losing a doe I loved.

In addition - we lost two babies today - and we may lose a third one that got hurt really bad when it got out of the nestbox and cage.

I watched Athena to see what she's doing and I'm taking away her nestbox and giving her something taller. Basically - she made her cage in a corner of the nestbox (back corner) and then goes in and digs all of her babies forwards (as if she was digging in the ground) - and feeds them and hopes they go back. Some of them fall out though apparently or crawl out.

That's all for now - more later - I promise.


----------



## paul2641

Oh that is a bummer that Sophia isn't suitable for breeding, Are you planning on getting some new stock, Or keeping the best from this litter?


----------



## TinysMom

*SweetSassy wrote: *


> If I remember right, the vet is hours away from Peg. Not sure how many but it's a drive.


The vet I prefer to use is 3 1/2 hours away (one way) - and I have to drive through some traffic I hate...bridges, etc.

She is the vet I used when Tiny got ill - and when I called around to find a vet up there (I was going to use an emergency vet who had done some work with rabbits) - I was told that she was highly recommended (by the emergency vet) and that she saw a large % of the rabbits in the San Antonio area because she was so good.

As I told her today - I never forgot how she walked in and saw Tiny and gave a big smile and said, "Oh - I love rabbits." You could tell it by the way she handled him and how he responded to her - Zeus and Sophia have all responded to her very well too.

What I didn't know until today is that she would have a rabbit (or more) herself if she wasn't allergic to them. I think she tried to have some once but found she couldn't due to the fur. She can work on them at work - on a limited basis - but even today when she was done with Sophia I could see that her allergies were acting up. She stated that it was worth it because she does love the rabbits so much.

I mentioned that she might be able to handle mini-rex fur and she said she might look into that because her daughter REALLY wants a rabbit and she does love working with them herself.

I've actually used three other vets in the past with various rabbits - none of them responded to the vets as my three rabbits have responded to her. It is like they know she loves rabbits.

So I guess its worth the drive....cause I know I'm gonna make it in Jan or Feb. to have Sophia neutered.


----------



## TinysMom

*paul2641 wrote: *


> Oh that is a bummer that Sophia isn't suitable for breeding, Are you planning on getting some new stock, Or keeping the best from this litter?


For right now I'm taking the "let's wait and see" approach. There is no need to hurry into a decision - I can wait and see what the babies look like. The good thing is that Mercury is her half-brother - so I can still get some of the good qualities from him (they are both from Jack Langely's top show buck). 

One thing I have noticed about the litters right off is that the Mecury/Athena litter looked more promising (even from day one) than the Hermes/Sophia litter did at the same age. There were two early on that had the massive heads I'm looking for (which is only part of what I want...but I keep thinking about what Jack Langely said about Mercury since he'd come from a repeat breeding and his older brother was doing very well on the tables. Jack acted like he knew from the time Mercury was young that he was developing just like his brother did...when I look at these two kits - I so see their dad in them).

So I'm going to wait and see and think about my options.


----------



## TinysMom

Texan Tales & Tails (my new blog for 2010)


----------

